# knitting tea party 1 april '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 1 April 16

I had a bunch of recipes left over from last week. They are in kind of a hodgepodge order so I am just going to list them as they come up.

More rain today. It seems like we cannot go 24 hours without rain. Granted  the grass is getting nice and green but would like it not to be so wet. My sinuses have been in an uproar lately from all the changing weather  probably due to changes in the barometric pressure. I have kind of a perpetual full head.

Im waiting for the little buds of green leaves to start to appear  spring will definitely be here then.

Caramel Apple and Cheddar Soda Bread Recipe

Yield: 1 8" round loaf of soda bread

Ingredients

Caramel Apple Ingredients

1/4 cup unsalted butter
2/3 cup brown sugar
3 small apples, peeled, cored, and cut into thin wedges
2 tablespoons whiskey, optional

Soda Bread Ingredients

4 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, room temperature
1 cup buttermilk
1 large egg
8 ounces Alpha's Morning Sun Applewood Smoked Sea Salt cheese (or any cheddar cheese), shredded

Instructions

Caramel Apple Instructions

1. Place butter and brown sugar in a small pot on medium heat. Stir periodically until butter and sugar are melted.

2. Add apple wedges. Continue to stir periodically until apples are soft (about 7 minutes).

3. Remove from heat and optionally stir in whiskey. Caramel will be very liquidy.

Soda Bread Instructions

Preheat oven to 375 F.

1. In a medium-sized mixing bowl, mix flour, sugar, baking soda, baking powder, salt, and butter.

2. Mix in buttermilk and egg.

3. Mix in two cups of the cheese.

4. Turn out onto a board, form dough into a ball, knead it a couple of times, and press the ball flat.

5. Use a slotted spoon to remove the apples from the caramel and place them on top of the dough circle (you'll use the caramel later).

6. Fold the dough up and around the apples and form it back into a circle. You'll notice that the dough will get wetter (that's OK).

7. Place dough into a greased 8" skillet or pan.

8. Cover and bake for 60 minutes.

9. Brush 1/3 of the caramel that you scooped the apples out of over the top of the bread.

10. Cover again and bake for 30 minutes.

11. Brush the next 1/3 of the caramel over the top of the bread.

12. Cover again and bake for 15 minutes.

13. Brush the remaining caramel over the bread.

14. Uncover and bake for five minutes to let the top brown.

15. Remove from the oven and turn out onto a cooling rack.

16. While the bread is still piping hot, sprinkle shredded cheese over the bread. You can use as much or as little of the remaining cheese as you like. Keep in mind that you get to eat whatever is left over!

17. When cool, slice and eat!

http://www.cupcakeproject.com/2016/03/caramel-apple-cheese-soda-bread.html

Gluten-Free Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes By Beth Hillson, Jeff Hertzberg, MD, and Zoë François
A revolutionary way to make fresh gluten-free bread every day

MAKES 4 POUNDS

This recipe can be halved or doubled. Egg whites give this dough an airier rise but if you cant tolerate eggs, use the egg-free instructions below each recipe.

Ingredients

4 egg whites, room temperature
-Lukewarm water (100°F or below)
6½ cups (35 ounces/992.2 grams) Homemade Gluten-Free All - Purpose Flour Blend 
1 tablespoon granulated yeast
1-1½ tablespoons kosher salt
2 tablespoons sugar, optional

Directions

1. Place egg whites in the bottom of a large measuring cup. Add enough lukewarm water to create 3¾ cups of liquid. Mix to combine.

2. Whisk together flour blend, yeast, salt and sugar (if using) in a 5- to 6-quart bowl or a lidded (not airtight) food container. Add egg whites and water mixture and mix with a spoon, a Danish dough whisk or a heavy-duty stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. Mix until batter is very smooth. (The machine gets you there quickest.)

3. Loosely cover batter and let it rest at room temperature until dough rises, about 2 hours. Dough can be used immediately after rising but its easier to handle it when its cold. Refrigerate in a lidded (not airtight) container and use over the next 5 days. Alternatively, freeze it up to 4 weeks in 1-pound portions; thaw in the refrigerator overnight before using to make Boule, Baguettes or Crisp & Cheesy Breadsticks.

Each pound (uncooked dough) contains 889 calories, 3g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 1937mg sodium, 196g carbohydrate, 14g fiber, 0g sugars, 18g protein, 127 Est GL.

Gluten-Free Boule

MAKES 1 GLUTEN-FREE LOAF

After tasting this classic round French loaf, youll never buy gluten-free bread in the supermarket again. Include the optional sugar for a deeper, richer-colored crust. If you have a stand mixer, use it; machine-mixed dough makes a lighter, higher loaf. This recipe can be made without eggs; see instructions below.

Ingredients

1 pound Master Dough recipe
-Cornmeal, for sprinkling
Rice flour, for dusting
1 cup hot tap water
Directions

1. Prepare Master Dough as instructed.

2. On baking day, have a sheet of parchment paper ready or generously sprinkle a pizza peel with cornmeal for a work surface.

3. Dust the surface of Master Dough with rice flour. Pull off a 1-pound (grapefruit-size) piece of dough and transfer it to prepared surface. Gently press and pat dough into a ball, using wet fingers to smooth the surface. Loosely cover dough with plastic wrap or a roomy overturned bowl and let rest 1 hour. During this time, dough may not appear to raise much, which is normal.

4. Preheat oven to 450°F. If using a baking stone, place it in the middle of the oven to preheat (20 to 30 minutes). Place an empty metal broiler tray on any shelf that wont interfere with the baking bread.

5. Brush the top of the loaf with water. Slash it about ½-inch deep with a wet serrated bread knife.

6. Slide the loaf onto preheated stone or a heavy baking sheet lined with parchment paper and put it in preheated oven. Drape a towel over the interior of your oven glass door (steam can make your oven glass crack) and carefully pour 1 cup hot tap water into the hot broiler pan. Quickly remove the towel and close the oven door.

7. Bake loaf about 45 minutes or until it is richly browned and firm.

8. Remove loaf from oven and let cool completely on a rack before eating, about 2 hours. (If not cooled, the bread will seem gummy.)

Yields 12 slices. Each slice contains 37 calories, 0g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 81mg sodium, 8g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 0g sugars, 1g protein, 5 Est GL.

For Egg-Free Boule, omit 4 egg whites from the Master Dough recipe and simply use a total of 3¾ cups water.

Gluten-Free Master Dough
By Beth Hillson

This gluten-free recipe makes enough for two 12-inch pizzas, six pizza pockets or one large focaccia. I often use it to make one pizza and 3 pizza pockets. No need to let the dough rise; it puffs up nicely in the oven.

Ingredients

2½ cups gluten-free high-protein flour blend of choice
½ cup millet flour
1 tablespoon xanthan gum
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons chopped dry or 1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary, optional
5 teaspoons instant active dry yeast
1⅓ cups warm water
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon honey
1 teaspoon cider vinegar

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 450° F. If using a pizza stone, place it on the lowest rack before preheating the oven. Do this 30 to 60 minutes ahead so the stone is very hot. If youre not using a stone, its not necessary to preheat the oven for an extended period of time.

2. In the bowl of a heavy-duty mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, combine the high-protein blend, millet flour, xanthan gum, salt and rosemary, if used. Blend well. Add the yeast and blend.

3. In a small bowl, combine water, oil, honey and vinegar. Add to dry ingredients.

4. Beat at medium-high speed for 3 to 5 minutes or until the dough thickens.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/gluten_free_master_dough-2786-1.html

Gluten-Free Baguette

MAKES 1 GLUTEN-FREE BAGUETTE

This recipe makes a delicious thin and crispy French loaf thats about 10 to 12 inches long.

Ingredients

½ pound Master Dough recipe
1 egg white, for brushing loaf
1 tablespoon water, for brushing loaf
-Rice flour, for dusting

Directions

1. Prepare Master Dough as instructed.

2. On baking day, generously dust the surface of the dough with rice flour. Place ½-pound piece of dough (orange-sized) on a pizza peel or a heavy baking sheet lined with parchment paper.

3. Shape dough into a skinny cylinder with pointed ends. The dough will not stretch, so just press, squeeze and pat it into a baguette using flour-dusted hands. Once shaped, smooth it with wet fingers. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and let rest about 40 minutes. During this time, the dough may not appear to rise much, which is normal.

4. Preheat a baking stone on the middle rack of the oven to 450°F (20 to 30 minutes). Place an empty metal broiler tray on another rack that wont interfere with rising bread.

5. Place egg white and water in a small bowl and whisk to combine. Brush the top of the loaf with egg-white mixture. Make several ½-inch deep slashes in the loaf using a wet serrated bread knife or a sharp razor.

6. Slide the loaf onto the hot stone or heavy baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Cover interior oven glass with a towel, pour 1 cup of hot tap water into the broiler tray, remove the towel, and quickly close the oven door. Bake about 35 minutes or until loaf is browned and firm.

7. Remove baguette from oven and let cool completely on a rack before eating.

Yields 12 slices. Each slice contains 38 calories, 0g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 85mg sodium, 8g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 0g sugars, 1g protein, 5 Est GL.

For Egg-Free Baguette, omit 4 egg whites from the Master Dough recipe and simply use a total of 3¾ cups water. Brush the loaf with 1 tablespoon water.

Gluten-Free Crisp & Cheesy Breadsticks

MAKES 32 GLUTEN-FREE BREADSTICKS

These will disappear quickly! This recipe is easily doubled or halved.

Ingredients

1 recipe Master Dough
1 cup (4 ounces) grated cheddar cheese or dairy-free cheese alternative
Olive oil, for drizzling
Fresh or dried herbs, for sprinkling
Coarse salt, for sprinkling
Grated Parmesan cheese, for sprinkling, optional
Rice flour, for working dough

Directions

1. When preparing the Master Dough, add grated cheese to the egg white and water mixture. You can use the Master Dough as soon as it has risen, but its much easier to form bread sticks when its cold.

2. Preheat oven to 400°F. Grease a baking sheet or line it with parchment paper.

3. On a well-floured surface, press out the dough into an 8x13-inch rectangle about 1/8 inch thick, adding rice flour as needed to prevent sticking.

4. Cutting along the long side of the rectangle, cut dough into ¼-inch-wide strips, using a pizza cutter or sharp knife.

5. Pick up the strips very carefully (a long spatula is helpful) and place them on prepared baking sheet, spacing them about ½ inch apart. Drizzle olive oil over the strips and sprinkle with herbs, coarse salt and grated Parmesan cheese (if using).

6. Place baking sheet on the center rack of preheated oven and bake 10 to 16 minutes. Bread sticks are done when nicely browned and beginning to crisp. They will firm up when cool.

Each bread stick contains 125 calories, 2g total fat, 1g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 4mg cholesterol, 264mg sodium, 25g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 0g sugars, 3g protein, 15 Est GL.

For Egg-Free Breadsticks, omit 4 egg whites from the Master Dough recipe and simply use a total of 3¾ cups water.

Homemade Gluten-Free All-Purpose Flour Blend

MAKES ABOUT 4¼ POUNDS

This workhorse all-purpose flour blend is a mixture of three gluten-free grains, plus a little xanthan gum (or psyllium) and potato starch. It yields dough that makes beautiful free-form loaves, loaf-pan breads and flatbreads. If you have a kitchen scale, use it rather than using cup measures, which are less consistent and not as accurate. (If you decide to measure flours by volume, pack them tightly in the measuring cup; otherwise your dough will be inconsistent.) This mixture was created with Bobs Red Mill flours and starches. If you substitute something else, results will vary. Commercial gluten-free flour blends cannot be substituted in these recipes.

Ingredients

6 cups white rice flour (36 ounces/ 1,020 grams)
3¼ cups sorghum flour (1 pound/455 grams)
1¾ cups tapioca starch/flour (8 ounces/225 grams)
1¼ cups potato starch (8 ounces/225 grams)
¼ cup xanthan gum or ground psyllium husk (1.4 ounces/40 grams)

Directions

1. Mix all ingredients together very thoroughly in a lidded 5- to 6-quart container using a spoon or a Danish dough whisk. If your lid is sealed tightly, pick up the container and shake it vigorously for quick and complete blending.

2. Store in a cool, dry place.

Each cup contains 532 calories, 2g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 84mg sodium, 120g carbohydrate, 8g fiber, 0g sugars, 8g protein, 78 Est GL.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/issues/4_40/Gluten-Free-Artisan-Bread-in-5-Minutes

Gluten-Free - Dairy-Free Bagel Recipes By Rebecca Reilly

Best Bagels

MAKES 8

Youll love the taste of these flavorful bagels. And they freeze well.

Ingredients

3 cups gluten-free Multi-Grain Flour Blend 
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons flax meal
1½ teaspoons egg replacer
1 tablespoon xanthan gum
1 tablespoon yeast
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 teaspoon cider vinegar
1¼ cups warm water
1 teaspoon sugar
Brown rice flour, for rolling bagels
Cornmeal, for dusting pan

Directions

1. Line a baking pan or cookie sheet with parchment paper and sprinkle it with cornmeal. Put some brown rice flour on a second baking pan or cookie sheet.

2. Put Multi-Grain Flour Blend, salt, flax meal, egg replacer, xanthan gum and yeast into a mixing bowl and whisk together.

3. In a separate bowl, whisk together honey, oil, cider vinegar, and 1¼ cups warm water.

4. Using the paddle attachment of the mixer, slowly incorporate the liquid mixture into dry ingredients. Add more warm water, if necessary, to create smooth consistency. Mixture should be quite thick. Beat on medium-high speed for 3 minutes.

5. To shape the bagels, use a large spoon to scoop out the batter. Drop a spoonful on to the baking pan or cookie sheet sprinkled with the flour. Lightly roll dough in the flour to coat it and then shape into a ball. Flatten the ball slightly and using your index finger, create a hole in the center, large enough not to close during rising and baking. Repeat until all the dough is used.

6. Place each bagel on the baking pan sprinkled with cornmeal. Lightly cover bagels with an oiled piece of plastic wrap and place pan in a warm place for bagels to rise, about 20 to 30 minutes.

7. When bagels have risen, bring a skillet of water to boil. Add 1 teaspoon sugar to the water. (Sugar helps create a shiny crust.) Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

8. Drop a few bagels into the boiling water. Simmer for 30 seconds, turn over and cook for another 30 seconds. Using a slotted spoon, remove bagels, drain away excess water and put bagels back on same baking pan. Once all bagels are boiled, bake them for 25 minutes in preheated oven. Cool on a rack.

Each bagel contains 262 calories, 5g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 303mg sodium, 51g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 4g protein.

We had a wonderful rain storm last night  the kind you begin to wonder if you should go to the basement or not but decide to stand by the window and watch. Lots of thunder and lightning  even some hail which sounded like it was coming right through the window. I love thunder and lightning storms. We used to have a lot of them  they are not so frequent anymore.

Each of the boys easter basket was a new bat bag and a new composite bat. They have been outside playing ball a god bit. Gary enjoys it as much as the boys and almost never refuses to go out and play ball. Hopefully the new bat will send the ball over the fence at Tinora. We are all anxious for ball season to begin. I think practice at Tinora begins next week. Gary spend part of last Saturday helping to put up the batting cages and getting the ball fields raked and ready to play on.

It looks like it could rain some more today. The grass is certainly turning green. Thank goodness it hasnt begun to grow yet. We dont have a mower yet. Gary is looking at a John Deere zero turn which I think would be a great mower  easy to drive. That means I could do the mowing again.

Multi-Grain Flour Blend

MAKES 9 CUPS

Ingredients

1¼ cups garfava flour
1¾ cups super-fine brown rice flour
2 cups potato starch or arrowroot flour or chestnut flour
2 cups cornstarch or potato starch
1 cup tapioca starch/flour
1 cup sorghum flour or amaranth flour

Directions

1. Mix all ingredients together.

2. Store in a tightly covered container in the refrigerator until used.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/issues/3_6/Gluten-Free-Multi-Grain-1351-1.html

Gluten-Free Pumpernickel Bagels

MAKES 8

Instant espresso and cocoa give these bagels a rich flavor. Try them toasted and topped with smoked salmon, if tolerated, and dairy-free cream cheese.

Ingredients

2¾ cups gluten-free Multi-Grain Flour Blend 
¼ cup stone ground cornmeal
1 teaspoon salt
1½ teaspoons egg replacer
1 tablespoon xanthan gum
1 tablespoon yeast
2 teaspoons toasted caraway seeds
2 tablespoons molasses
1 teaspoon cider vinegar
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 teaspoon gluten-free instant espresso or coffee
1 tablespoon Dutch process cocoa
1¼ cups warm water
Cornmeal, for dusting pan
Brown rice flour, for rolling bagels
1 teaspoon sugar

Directions

1. Line a baking pan or cookie sheet with parchment and sprinkle it with cornmeal. Put some brown rice flour on a second baking pan or cookie sheet.

2. Put Multi-Grain Flour Blend, cornmeal, salt, egg replacer, xanthan gum, yeast and caraway seeds into the bowl of a mixer and whisk together.

3. In a separate bowl, whisk together molasses, cider vinegar, oil, instant espresso, cocoa and 1¼ cups warm water.

4. Using the paddle attachment of the mixer, slowly incorporate liquid mixture into dry ingredients. Add more warm water, if necessary, to create a smooth consistency. Mixture should be quite thick. Beat on medium-high speed for 3 minutes.

5. To shape the bagels, use a large spoon to scoop out some batter. Drop a spoonful on to the baking pan sprinkled with rice flour. Lightly roll the dough in the flour to coat it and then shape it into a ball. Flatten ball slightly and then using your index finger, create a hole in the center, large enough so that it wont close up during rising and baking. Repeat with rest of the dough.

6. Place each bagel on the baking pan sprinkled with cornmeal. Lightly cover with an oiled piece of plastic wrap and place bagels in a warm place to rise, about 20 to 30 minutes.

7. When bagels have risen, bring a skillet of water to boil. Add 1 teaspoon sugar to water. (Sugar helps create a shiny crust.) Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

8. Drop a few bagels into the boiling water. Simmer for 30 seconds, turn over and cook for another 30 seconds. Using a slotted spoon, remove bagels, draining off water, and put bagels back on the same baking pan. Once all bagels are boiled, bake them for 25 minutes in preheated oven. Cool on a rack.

Each bagel contains 257 calories, 5g total fat, 1g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 305mg sodium, 50g carbohydrate, 3g fiber, 4g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/issues/3_6/Dairy-Free-Bagels

Carrot muffins with spelt flour 

Ingredients

Streusel topping:

¼ cup + 2 tablespoons (55g) spelt flour
2 tablespoons rolled oats
2 tablespoons dark brown sugar, packed
1 tablespoon granulated sugar
pinch of salt
3 tablespoons (42g) cold unsalted butter, cut into 6mm (¼in) pieces

Muffins:

1 cup (140g) spelt flour
¾ cup (105g) all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon ground allspice
¼ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ cup (29g) rolled oats
1/3 cup (58g) dark brown sugar, packed
¼ cup (50g) granulated sugar
1 ½ cups coarsely grated carrots, about 2 medium
¼ cup (56g/½ stick) unsalted butter, melted and cooled slightly
1 cup (240ml) buttermilk*
1 large egg

Directions

Make the streusel topping:

1. place the flour, oats, sugars, and salt in a small bowl.

2. Add the butter to the dry mixture.

3. Rub the butter between your fingers, breaking it into smaller bits. Continue rubbing until the mixture feels coarse, like cornmeal. Place in the refrigerator while you make the muffin batter.

Muffins:

Preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F. Butter a twelve cup muffin pan (1/3 cup capacity each cavity).

1. Sift the flours, allspice, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon into a large bowl.

2. Stir in the oats and sugars.

3. Stir the carrots into the dry ingredients.

4. In a small bowl, whisk together the melted butter, buttermilk, egg and vanilla and whisk until thoroughly combined.

5. Using a spatula, mix the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and stir to combine.

6. Scoop the batter into the muffin cups, using a spoon or an ice cream scoop. Sprinkle the streusel topping evenly over the mounds of batter and press it into the batter slightly to adhere.

7. Bake the muffins for 30-35 minutes, rotating the pan halfway through.

8. The muffins are ready to come out when they smell nutty and their bottoms are a dark golden-brown (twist a single muffin out of the pan to check).

9. Cool the muffins in the pan for 5-8 minutes then carefully unmold and transfer to a wire rack.

These are best eaten warm from the oven or later that same day. They can also be kept in an airtight container for up to 2 days, or frozen and reheated.

*homemade buttermilk: to make 1 cup buttermilk place 1 tablespoon lemon juice in a 240ml-capacity measuring cup and complete with whole milk (room temperature). Wait 10 minutes for it to thicken slightly, then use the whole mixture in your recipe

Makes 12

Cauliflower Fried Rice

Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Size: heaping 1 1/3 cups  Old Points: 2 pt  Points+: 3 pts

Calories: 108  Fat: 3 g  Carbs: 14  Fiber: 6  Protein: 9 g  Sugar: 1
Sodium: 868 mg  Cholesterol: 47 mg

Ingredients

1 medium head (about 24 oz) cauliflower, rinsed 
1 tbsp sesame oil 
2 egg whites 
1 large egg 
pinch of salt 
cooking spray 
1/2 small onion, diced fine 
1/2 cup frozen peas and carrots 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
5 scallions, diced, whites and greens separated 
3 tbsp soy sauce or more to taste (Tamari for Gluten Free)

Directions:

1. Remove the core and let the cauliflower dry completely.

2. Coarsely chop into florets, then place half of the cauliflower in a food processor and pulse until the cauliflower is small and has the texture of rice or couscous  don't over process or it will get mushy. Set aside and repeat with the remaining cauliflower.

3, Combine egg and egg whites in a small bowl and beat with a fork. Season with salt.

4. Heat a large saute pan or wok over medium heat and spray with oil. Add the eggs and cook, turning a few times until set; set aside.

5. Add the sesame oil and saute onions, scallion whites, peas and carrots and garlic about 3 to 4 minutes, or until soft.

6. Raise the heat to medium-high.

7. Add the cauliflower "rice" to the saute pan along with soy sauce.

8. Mix, cover and cook approximately 5 to 6 minutes, stirring frequently, until the cauliflower is slightly crispy on the outside but tender on the inside.

9. Add the egg then remove from heat and mix in scallion greens.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/03/cauliflower-fried-rice.html

Chana Aloo Masala - Chickpea and Potato Masala

Total Cost: $6.87
Cost Per Serving: $1.72

Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 lb. russet potato $0.37
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.24
1 yellow onion $0.31
2 cloves garlic $0.16
2 Tbsp fresh grated ginger $0.14
1 Tbsp garam masala (or to taste) $0.50
28oz. can crushed tomatoes $1.69
2 Tbsp tomato paste $0.12
½ tsp salt (or to taste) $0.02
15oz. can chickpeas $1.15
¼ bunch fresh cilantro (optional) $0.20
6oz. plain yogurt (optional) $1.09
4 cups cooked rice (optional) $0.88

Instructions

1. Peel the potato and cut it into one-inch cubes.

2. Place the cubes in a sauce pot, add enough water to cover the potatoes by one inch, and bring the pot to a boil over high heat. Boil the potatoes for 5-7 minutes, or until they can easily be pierced with a fork. Drain the potatoes and set them aside.

3. Dice the onion, mince the garlic, and peel and grate the ginger (use a small-holed cheese grater).

4. Add the olive oil, onion, garlic, and ginger to a large deep skillet and sauté over medium heat until the onions are soft and transparent (3-5 minutes).

5. Add the garam masala to the skillet and continue to sauté for about a minute more to toast the spices. It's okay if the spices begin to stick to the surface of the skillet slightly, but be sure not to let them burn.

6. Add the crushed tomatoes and tomato paste to the skillet. Stir to dissolve the tomato paste into the crushed tomatoes and to dissolve the spices off the bottom of the skillet. Allow the sauce to heat through (about five minutes). Taste the sauce and add salt as needed (I added ½ tsp salt).

7. Drain the chickpeas and then add them to the skillet along with the cooked potatoes.

8. Stir everything to coat in the hot sauce, then heat through.

9. Spoon the Chana Aloo Masala over cooked rice (or serve with naan), topped with chopped cilantro and a dollop of plain yogurt (regular or Greek style).

http://www.budgetbytes.com

COCONUT MILK ROASTED GREEN BEANS RECIPE BY AMY JOHNSON

SERVES 4

Use unsweetened canned coconut milk. Be sure to stir coconut milk before measuring as it tends to separate in can. Asparagus, sugar snap peas, and pea pods can be cooked the same way. Such a tasty and healthy way to cook green veggies! Cooking times may need to be adjusted. Easy and so satisfying as a side dish, main entree, or healthy snack.

INGREDIENTS:

4 tablespoons unsweetened canned coconut milk (stir to combine before measuring as it tends to separate)
1/2teaspoon garlic powder
3/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/2 tablespoon fresh lime juice
1 pound fresh French (thin) green beans, washed and trimmed
2 teaspoon toasted sesame seeds

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 425-degrees F

2. In a small bowl, whisk together coconut milk, garlic powder, ground ginger, salt, black pepper, red pepper flakes, and lime juice until smooth.

3. On a baking sheet toss mixture with green beans to coat beans, and spread evenly on sheet. Sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds.

4. Roast on middle rack for 18-20 minutes, tossing beans halfway through.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/coconut-milk-roasted-green-beans-recipe/

Quinoa-Banana Bread By Danica McKellar

Actor Danica McKellar's Quinoa-Banana Bread recipe has become a major hit among Gluten Free & More readers.

As a childhood actor, Danica McKellar was a main character in televisions The Wonder Years, sharing her first kiss with co-star Fred Savage. She later transitioned to adult actress as Elsie Snuffin on The West Wing. The California native, a summa cum laude graduate of UCLA, went on to share her passion for mathematics in such New York Times best-selling books as Math Doesnt Suck and Kiss My Math along with Hot X: Algebra Exposed.

In a 2010 interview with Gluten Free & More, McKellar talked about being allergic to wheat and also shared a favorite recipe: Quinoa-Banana bread.

The riper the bananas, the better, McKellar says. This recipe doubles very well, a good thing since people usually want more.

MAKES ONE LOAF

Ingredients
½ cup + 2 tablespoons quinoa flour
⅓ cup quinoa flakes
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon salt, more to taste
2 very ripe bananas, peeled
2 large eggs
2 tablespoons honey or pure maple syrup

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Grease a 9x5-inch loaf pan

2. Place dry ingredients in large bowl and mix together until well combined.

3. In smaller bowl, mash bananas. Mix in the eggs and honey until combined.

4. Add banana mixture to dry ingredients and beat until combined and batter has a smooth consistency.

5. Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake in preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes until done.
Loaf has 8 slices. Each slice contains 107 calories, 2g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 53mg cholesterol, 474mg sodium, 19g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 2g protein.
http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/quinoa_banana_bread

Corned Beef Tacos with Beer Battered Fries

Ingredients

Corned Beef

2-3 pounds corned beef
1 tablespoon paprika
2 teaspoons cumin
2 teaspoons chipotle chili
1 ½ teaspoons onion powder
3 cloves garlic, minced or grated
½ cup orange juice
¼ cup lime juice

Toppings

1 cup plain Greek yogurt
Juice of 1 lime
¼ cup fresh cilantro, chopped
6-8 corn or flour tortillas, warmed
1 cup shredded sharp Irish cheddar
Shredded cabbage, for serving
Lime wedges, for serving

Beer Battered Fries

1 cup flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
½ teaspoon salt + pepper
1 cup light beer
3 pounds russet potatoes cut into 1-inch sticks

Instructions

For the Tacos:

1. In the bowl of a crockpot, combine all of the ingredients for the corned beef. Add in 1-2 cups of water, or more as needed to cover the brisket by at least 1 inch.

2. Cover and cook on LOW for 8-10 hours or until tender.

3. Shred the beef with two forks and lightly toss with the remaining sauce. Keep warm.

4. In a bowl, mix together the Greek yogurt, lime juice and cilantro.

5. Spread a little of the yogurt into a warmed tortilla. Add the shredded beef, cheddar cheese and cabbage. Serve with fresh cilantro, limes and the beer battered fried (see recipe below.

For the Beer Battered Fries:

1. Heat oil in a large pot to 325 degrees F.

2. In a mixing bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, garlic powder, cayenne, salt and pepper.

3. Whisk in the beer until a batter forms. If needed, add more beer to thin the batter. The batter should be the consistency of heavy cream. Let the batter sit while you partially cook the fries.

4. Working in batches, place the potatoes into the oil, being careful not to crowd the pan.

5. Cook until lightly golden, about 5 minutes. Using a slotted spoon or skimmer, remove the potatoes placing them onto a towel-lined plate and sprinkle with a few pinches of salt.

6. Next, raise the oil temperature to 350 degrees F.

7. Dip the partially cooked fries, a few at a time, into the batter, allowing any excess batter to drip off back into the bowl.

8. Carefully lower the coated potatoes 1 at a time into the oil. DO NOT overcrowd the pot; only fry about 8-10 fries at a time. Cook until deep golden brown, 2 to 3 minutes. Remove and drain onto fresh paper towels.

9. Sprinkle with salt and serve immediately.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/corned-beef-tacos-beer-battered-fries/

Pistachio and Raspberry Financiers by Aimee

Pistachio and Raspberry Financiers 
Recipe type: Cookies 
Author: Marie Asselin

Prep time: 25 mins 
Cook time: 15 mins 
Total time: 40 mins

Serves 36 mini-financiers, or 18 regular financiers

Elegant but easy financiers to bake with the kids.

Ingredients

1/2 cup unsalted butter (1 stick)
1 cup shelled pistachios
1/2 cup unbleached all-purpose flour
1/2 cup cane sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar, packed
1/2 tsp baking powder
4 egg whites (feel free to use liquid eggs whites)
1 cup raspberries, washed and thoroughly dried (or frozen raspberries, unthawed)

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease mini muffin cups with cooking spray, or line with paper cups, and set aside.

2. Put the pistachios and flour in the bowl of a food processor and pulse until the mixture resembles a coarse powder.

3. Transfer to a large mixing bowl.

4. Add the cane sugar, brown sugar, and baking powder and whisk together.

5. Add the egg whites and whisk until they are fully incorporated and the mixture is crumbly and somewhat sticky.

6. Mix in the melted butter. At this point, the batter can be stored in an airtight container in the fridge for up to 2 days.

7. When ready to bake the financiers, drop a tablespoonful of dough in each muffin cup.

8. Top each financier with a raspberry.

9. Bake for about 15 minutes, rotating the pan halfway through, until the financiers are golden brown on the edges.

10. Let cool for 10 minutes in the pan and then transfer to a cooling rack to cool completely.

SERVING: Serve the financiers sprinkled with powdered sugar, and topped with an extra fresh raspberry (or thawed frozen raspberry), if desired.

STORAGE: Financiers are at their very best eaten the day they are baked, though they can certainly bear an overnight stay in an airtight container. Or, if you dont plan to eat all the financiers the day theyre baked, keep the extra batter in an airtight container and use it within the next two days.

Notes: You can also use regular muffin pans. Grease with cooking spray and then fill each cup with two tablespoonfuls of batter. Top each financier with two to three raspberries, depending on their size, and bake for 20 to 22 minutes, rotating the pan halfway through, until the financiers are puffed and golden brown on the edges.

Make it Dairy-Free: Use dairy-free buttery shortening instead of butter. I use Earth Balances Vegan Buttery Sticks.

Make it Gluten-Free: Use white rice flour instead of unbleached all-purpose flour.

Aimees note: This recipe comes from Marie Asselins beautiful eCookbook Sweet Spot: Modern, Better-for-You Dessert Recipes, with Clever Tips to Bake (Mostly) Dairy Free. She says: What if you could make sweet treats that are leaner and more nutritious, but still taste sumptuously indulgent? In Sweet Spot, youll discover modern desserts your guests will swoon over, and only you will know that you actually made healthier choices for them. Enjoy 112 full color pages, more than 60 versatile recipesall meticulously tested, mouthwatering photography, and clever tips for adopting a (mostly) dairy-free diet. The eCookbook is available in PDF and EPUB formats, and paper lovers can also order a print version of the book.

www.SimpleBites.com

SUMO STEW - CHANKO-NABE - WITH SHRIMP, MEATBALLS, AND BOK CHOY BY RHODA BOONE

Sumo Stew is a robust soup brimming with mixed vegetables and tons of protein in a rich dashi broth. Although this one-pot stew is eaten by Japanese sumo wrestlers in training, it is hearty without being heavy.

Serves 46
ACTIVE TIME: 30 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour

INGREDIENTS

8 ounces udon noodles
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt, divided, plus more
3 tablespoons vegetable oil, divided
46 large eggs (optional)
8 ounces sliced maitake or shiitake mushrooms
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 tablespoon finely chopped ginger
2 teaspoons white miso paste
4 cups homemade or store-bought low-sodium chicken broth
1 (6x5-inch) piece dried kombu (optional)
1 tablespoon low-sodium soy sauce
Chicken Meatballs with Ginger and Miso
1 medium carrot, sliced into 1/4-inch coins
3/4 pound baby bok choy, trimmed, cut crosswise in 2-inch pieces (about 6 cups)
1 tablespoon rice wine vinegar (optional)
8 ounces skinless flaky white fish (such as bass, halibut, branzino, or cod), cut into 3x3/4-inch pieces
8 ounces peeled, deveined, tail-on large shrimp
2 tablespoons sliced scallions

PREPARATION

1. Cook udon in a medium pot of boiling salted water according to package directions. Transfer udon to a colander to drain; reserve cooking liquid in pot. Transfer udon to a large bowl and toss with 1 Tbsp. oil.

2. If using eggs, cover pot and return cooking liquid to a boil. Add eggs and cook at a low boil until soft-boiled, about 6 minutes. Transfer eggs to a large bowl of ice water to cool, then peel and reserve.

3. Heat remaining 2 Tbsp. oil in a large pot over medium-high.

4. Sauté mushrooms and 1/4 tsp. salt until lightly browned and moisture releases, about 5 minutes.

5. Stir in garlic and ginger; cook until fragrant, 3060 seconds.

6. Stir in miso and then add chicken broth.

7. Stir in Kombu, if using, soy sauce, and remaining 1/2 tsp. salt. Cover, bring to a simmer, and cook 10 minutes.

8. Add meatballs and carrots. Cover and continue to simmer until meatballs are just cooked through, about 10 minutes.

9. Remove kombu from broth and discard.

10. Stir in bok choy and vinegar, if using.

11. Place fish on top of stew, then cover and cook 3 minutes.

12. Gently fold in shrimp (try to avoid breaking up fish) and cook, covered, until shrimp is pink and fish is opaque and cooked through, about 3 minutes more.

13. Divide stew among bowls.

14. Slice eggs in half lengthwise and top each bowl with 2 halves.

15. Sprinkle with scallions.

16. Serve udon in large bowl for sharing alongside.

Cooks' Note: Kombu (dried kelp) is available at international and health food grocery stores and online. It can be used to flavor broths, dashi, soups such as miso, and ramen, and to soften a pot of beans and make them more digestible.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/sumo-stew-chanko-nabe-with-shrimp-meatballs-and-bok-choy

MOMS ONE POT OVEN-BAKED RISOTTO WITH LAMB CHOPS RECIPE

Author: Katerina | Diethood
Recipe type: Dinner
Serves: Serves 6
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 50 mins
Total time: 1 hour

INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons STAR Original Pure Olive Oil, divided
1-1/2 pounds bone-in shoulder blade lamb chops (about 5 to 6 lamb chops)
1 teaspoon seasoned salt, or to taste
fresh ground pepper, to taste
2 tablespoons butter
1 yellow onion, diced
3 garlic cloves, minced
1-1/2 cups arborio rice
3 sprigs fresh thyme, leaves only
3 cups low sodium vegetable broth
1 cup skim milk
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350F.

2. Rub each of the lamb chops with a little bit of STAR's pure olive oil and season with seasoned-salt and fresh ground pepper.

3. Over medium-high heat, heat 2 tablespoons olive oil in a large, non-stick skillet that is also oven-safe.

4. Add lamb chops to skillet and cook for 4 minutes on each side.

5. Transfer lamb chops to a plate and set aside. Do not pour out the oil/drippings.

6. Add butter to the same skillet and melt.

7. Add chopped onions to the skillet and cook over medium-high heat for 2 minutes; stir in garlic and continue to cook for about 30 seconds, or until fragrant.

8. Stir in rice and thyme; cook for 2 minutes, stirring frequently.

9. Add vegetable broth, milk, salt and pepper; stir to combine.

10. Arrange lamb chops over the rice and bring mixture to a boil.

11. Reduce heat to low and continue to cook for 8 minutes.

12. Cover with a lid and bake in the oven for 20 minutes.

13. Remove lid and continue to cook for 5 more minutes.

14. Remove from oven.

Serve.

WW SmartPoints: 14

NUTRITIONAL INFO: Serving size: 1 Calories: 435 Fat: 8.4 Saturated fat: 3 Carbohydrates: 39.6 Sugar: 3.1 Sodium: 302Fiber: 1 Protein: 4.4 Cholesterol: 11.2

http://diethood.com/moms-one-pot-oven-baked-risotto-lamb-chops-recipe/#5DMAdx6YgZYRHIZG.99

Shepherd's Pie

SERVES 11

What You'll Need:

1 (22-ounce) package frozen mashed potatoes
1 pound ground round
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 (10-1/2-ounce) can French onion soup, undiluted
1 (16-ounce) package frozen vegetable mix, thawed
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 cup (2 ounces) shredded sharp Cheddar cheese

What To Do:

1. Cook potatoes according to microwave package directions.

2. Meanwhile, cook beef in a large skillet over medium-high heat 7 minutes, stirring until it crumbles and is no longer pink. Drain; stir in flour.

3. Add soup; cook, stirring constantly, 3 minutes or until slightly thickened. Stir in vegetable mix. Spoon mixture into a lightly greased 5-1/2- or 6-quart slow cooker.

4. Add salt and pepper to potatoes. Spoon over beef mixture. Sprinkle with cheese.

5. Cover and cook on LOW setting 4 hours. Let stand 10 minutes before serving.

http://www.mrfood.com/Slow-Cooker-Recipes/Shepherds-Pie

Pound Cake from Heaven

serves 12

Ingredients

1-1/2 cups unsalted butter, softened
3 cups sugar
5 large eggs
3 cups all-purpose soft-wheat flour (White Lily)
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1 (5-oz) can evaporated milk
2/3 cup heavy cream
2 Tbsp vanilla extract
1 tsp almond extract

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour a 10-inch tube pan. Set aside.

1. Place butter in the bowl of a stand mixer and beat at medium speed for 6 minutes, until really light and fluffy.

2. Gradually add sugar and beat for an additional minute. Add eggs, one at a time, beating just until the yolk disappears.

3. Combine flour, baking powder and salt.

4. Combine evaporated milk and heavy cream.

5. Add flour mixture and cream mixture to butter mixture alternately beginning and ending with flour (1/3 flour mixture, 1/2 cream mixture, 1/3 flour mixture, 1/2 cream mixture, 1/3 flour mixture).

6. Beat at slow speed after each addition.

7. Stir in vanilla and almond extract. Pour batter into prepared pan.

8. Bake for 60 to 75 minutes or until a long wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean.

9. Cool in pan on a wire rack for 1 hour. Remove from pan and continue cooling on wire rack until completely cool.

**My pound cake was ready at about 60 minutes. The original recipe calls for cooking the cake for 75 minutes. All ovens are different. I suggest checking the cake at 60 minutes and add more time if necessary.**

http://www.plainchicken.com/2016/03/pound-cake-from-heaven.html

Filling Food to Speed Weight Loss

By Madeline Vann, MPH | Medically reviewed by Christine Wilmsen Craig, MD

Learn which foods fight hunger by keeping you feeling full longer.

It's the dieter's worst enemy  that gnawing hunger when you're trying to eat less and lose weight. But fighting off those feelings of hunger could be as simple as a walk to the nearest soup and salad bar for lunch. Here's how you can make food choices that will keep you feeling full and help prevent the hunger pangs that lead to diet-busting snacks or binges.

Food Strategies For Losing Weight

If you want to feel full all day on less food, focus on these eating strategies:

Get enough lean protein and fiber. A study of 22 men who changed the amount of protein in their diets for 18-day periods showed that those who ate the least protein were the most likely to report being hungry. "Protein is the number one thing to help you feel full," says Emily Banes, RD, clinical dietitian at Houston Northwest Medical Center. "The second thing is fiber."

Eat a rainbow of fruits and vegetables. Researchers tracked the weight-loss success of 71 obese women between 20 and 60 years of age on a low-fat diet. Half of the women were also told to increase their fruit and vegetable intake. At the end of one year, both groups of women had lost weight, but the women who ate the most fruits and veggies reported the greatest weight loss and were less likely to say they felt hungry on any given day. In fact, when the researchers crunched the data, they found that whether the women reported feeling hungry frequently predicted their ability to lose weight. Other studies have shown that changing your eating habits to focus on these water- and fiber-rich foods will help you maintain weight loss for up to six years.

Sip soup. Adding two low-calorie soups to your diet every day could stave off hunger pangs and keep you satisfied longer. Choose soups that are broth-based, not cream-based, to reduce the calorie count; also look for soups that are low in sodium. Consider chunky, pureed vegetable soups, as they have been shown to produce the most lasting full feeling. Timing your soup so that you have it before a meal also reduces the amount you eat at that meal by about 20 percent, according to a study of 53 overweight adults.

Eat whole grains. A serving of whole grains will stick with you longer than a serving of refined wheat bread or any other refined flour product, for that matter. Most refined flour is white and often bleached.

Pick "airy" snacks. If you must snack and you don't have a piece of fruit or a veggie tray on hand, choose the snack food that has more air in it  think cheese puffs instead of potato chips, rice cakes instead of cookies. You will feel just as full as you would if you ate the same serving size of another snack, but you will consume fewer calories on average.

Another way to fight off hunger is to develop a "low-energy density" eating plan. This means that you can eat a large quantity of foods that do not have a high calorie count. Learning about portion sizes and counting calories is one way to approach this, but you can also try the plate method, which dictates that half your plate be full of veggies, one-quarter dedicated to a starch (preferably whole grain), and one-quarter to a lean protein.

And speaking of plates, it's worth noting that a study of 45 adults demonstrated that the oft-repeated advice to eat on a smaller plate if you want to feel like you have more food in front of you actually has no effect on the amount you eat at a meal (if you are serving yourself) or your feeling of being full.

So, if you prefer, you can go back to eating on your good china  just make sure to emphasize lean proteins, fruits, and veggies.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/weight/foods-that-make-you-full

Gluten-Free, Dairy-Free Irish Soda Bread By Rebecca Reilly

MAKES ONE 8-INCH ROUND LOAF

Ingredients
½ cup currants
2 cups gluten-free High Protein Flour Blend, 
more if dough is sticky and for dusting
2 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
¾ teaspoon xanthan gum
½ teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons unmelted coconut oil or organic,
non-hydrogenated vegetable shortening
2 tablespoons butter, dairy-free margarine or
Earth Balance Buttery Spread
1½ teaspoons lightly toasted caraway seeds
¾ cups buttermilk*

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Lightly dust cookie sheet with flour. Plump currants by covering them in hot water for 10 minutes to soak. Drain thoroughly and set aside.

2. Mix flour blend, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, xanthan gum and salt together.

3. Pinch coconut oil and butter into the dry ingredients until mixture has a sandy texture.

4. Fluff in drained currants and caraway seeds.

5. Make a well in the mixture and pour in ½ cup buttermilk. Mix dry ingredients into the milk, adding more milk as needed to form soft dough. (Better to have a wetter mixture than one that is too dry.)

6. Dust your working surface with flour blend. Turn dough out and gently knead into the flour, adding more flour as necessary to keep dough from sticking. Shape dough into a flat, round 6-inch loaf.

7. Place dough on prepared cookie sheet. Sprinkle top with more flour. Using a sharp knife, slash an X in the top.

8. Place dough in preheated oven and bake for 25 to 30 minutes until golden brown. Cool on a wire rack.

Serves 8. Each serving contains 209 calories; 7g total fat, 3g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 477mg sodium, 34g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 3g protein.

*TIP For dairy-free buttermilk, mix 1 teaspoon cider vinegar or lemon juice into ¾ cup milk of choice (rice, soy, nut, hemp). Let sit for 5 to 10 minutes.

Gluten-Free High-Protein Flour Blend

MAKES 4¼ CUPS

Ingredients

1¼ cups bean flour, chickpea flour or soy flour
1 cup arrowroot starch, cornstarch or potato starch
1 cup tapioca starch/flour
1 cup white or brown rice flour

Directions

1. Blend ingredients together.

2. Store in a covered container in the refrigerator until used.

Each cup contains 588 calories; 3g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 128g carbohydrate, 24 mg sodium, 6g fiber, 11 g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/gluten_dairy_free_irish_soda_bread

Grilled Balsamic Steak and Creamy Coconut Rice Pudding

Creamy Coconut Rice Pudding
mommyskitchen.net

Ingredients

1 cup sugar
1/3 cup flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 13.66 oz can (1 3/4 cups) Thai Kitchen Unsweetened Coconut Milk 
1/4 cup whole or low fat milk
3 egg yolks, lightly beaten
1 1/2 cups cooked Basmati or long grain rice
3/4 cup sweetened coconut, separated 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions

1. In a small skillet, spread 1/4 cup of the shredded coconut and cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until the coconut is mostly golden brown. Remove from heat and set aside.

2. In a medium size saucepan over medium heat, add the sugar, flour, salt, and milks. Stir until the mixture begins to boil.

3. Let the mixture lightly boil while stirring constantly for 2-3 minutes. Remove the mixture from the heat.

4. Separate the eggs and add the yolks to a small bowl. Discard the egg whites or save for a recipe. Add 1/2 cup of the hot pudding mixture into egg yolks and gently mix (this tempers the eggs).

5. Add the egg yolk mixture to the hot pudding and mix well. Mix until you have a creamy consistency.

6. Add the cooked rice and the remaining 1/2 cup coconut and lightly mix. Place the pot back on the stove and continue to cook on low for 2-3 minutes. Stir constantly so pudding does not lump and stick to the bottom of the pan.

7. The pudding will be done when the mixture starts to thicken to a pudding consistency, and the mixture coats the back of a spoon or spatula.

8. Remove pudding from heat and add the vanilla extract, blend well.

9. Top with toasted coconut and serve warm or chill before serving.

servings: 4 - 6

Grilled Balsamic Steak 
mommysktichen.net

Grilled Rib eye steaks flavored with balsamic, garlic, parsley and fresh ground pepper. This marinade comes together quickly and easily using a store bought Balsamic Vinaigrette Dressing.

Ingredients

1 1/2 - 2 pounds rib eye, porterhouse or T-bone steaks 
1 cup Panera Bread Balsamic Vinaigrette (check you grocery store)
1 clove garlic, mined
Fresh parsley (can also use fresh rosemary)
fresh ground pepper

Directions

1. Add the steaks to a large zip lock bag. Add the balsamic dressing, minced garlic, rosemary or parsley, and freshly ground pepper.

2. Close the bag tightly, using your fingers blend the marinade until the steaks are covered. Squeeze the excess air out of the bag and seal. Marinade in the refrigerator for 2-3 hours.

3. Prepare an outdoor grill for medium or medium - high heat.

4. Remove the steaks from the marinade and place on grill. Grill steaks until cooked and to your liking (med, med rare or med well).

5. Remove steaks to a cutting board and rest the meat for 5 minutes before slicing across the grain.

servings: 2  4

www.MommysKitchen.net

HOMEMADE BALSAMIC VINAIGRETTE POSTED BY CHUNGAH

Prep Time 5 minutes
Total Time 5 minutes
Yield 2 1/2 cups

Why get store-bought dressing when you can make this in just 5 minutes right at home? It doesn't get easier (or cheaper) than that!

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups balsamic vinegar
1 cup olive oil 
2 tablespoons pressed garlic
2 tablespoons dried parsley flakes
1 tablespoon sugar, or more, to taste
1 tablespoon dried basil
2 teaspoons dried oregano

Instructions

1. In a large bowl, whisk together balsamic vinegar, olive oil, garlic, parsley, sugar, basil and oregano.

2. Store at room temperature for up to 2 weeks.

http://damndelicious.net/

Pie-Eyed by Hannah - BitterSweet

Ingredients

Vegan Clams:

1/2 Pound Small Cremini or Button Mushrooms, Quartered
1 Tablespoon Vegan Butter
1/4 Cup + 2 Tablespoons Vegetable Stock
2 Tablespoons Vegan Fish Sauce
1 Tablespoon Capers
1 Clove Garlic, Minced
1 Bay Leaf
1/4 Teaspoon Celery Seeds

Okra Ricotta:

1 Cup Plain, Unsweetened Vegan Yogurt
6 - 8 Cloves Roasted Garlic
3/4 Pound Dry Okra*
1/4 Cup Olive Oil
1/4 Cup Nutritional Yeast
2 Tablespoons Lemon Juice
2 Tablespoon Rice Vinegar
1/4 Cup Fresh Parsley, Finely Chopped
3 Tablespoons Fresh Basil, Finely Chopped
1 Teaspoon Dried Oregano
1 Teaspoon Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Crushed Red Pepper Flakes

For Assembly:

Your Favorite 9-Inch Pie Crust, Rolled and Shaped but Unbaked
Fresh Parsley, Finely Minced
Lemon Zest (Optional)

Directions

*If you can't find okra in local markets and don't make your own soy milk, you can substitute one 14-ounce container or super-firm tofu instead. Press it for at least two hours to extract as much liquid as possible, and crumble it finely before using.

To prepare the "clams:"

1. Begin by melting the vegan butter in a small saucepan over moderate heat.

2. Add the mushrooms and saute for a few minutes, until softened and aromatic.

3. Introduce the remaining ingredients, stir to combine, and cover the pan.

4. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for about 20 minutes to infuse the mushrooms.

5. Uncover, and continue to cook gently until any remaining liquid has evaporated. Discard the bay leaf and set aside.

NOTE: Meanwhile, preheat your oven to 350 degrees.

For the filling:

1. Mix together the vegan yogurt and roasted garlic in a large bowl, mashing the cloves thoroughly into a rough paste in the process. If you would like a smoother finished texture, move everything into the bowl of your food processor, but if you'd like something with a bit more character, continue stirring by hand.

2. Add in the okra and mix thoroughly to incorporate, being sure to break up any clumps.

3. Introduce all of the remaining ingredients for the ricotta, stirring well until the mixture is homogeneous.

4. Fold in the mushroom "clams" last.

Finish:

1. Transfer the white clam filling into your prepared pie crust and smooth it out into an even layer.

2. Bake for 55 - 60 minutes, until the crust is golden brown and the filling is set but slightly wobbly, almost like a firm cheesecake.

3. Let cool for at least 15 minutes before serving.

4. Top with freshly chopped parsley and lemon zest, if desired, and enjoy.

NOTE: This pie is an ideal make-ahead meal, since the flavors only improve with age and it's easier to slice after it's had more time to rest. Simply cover and chill after baking for up to 5 days. To reheat, pop it back into the oven at 350 degrees for 10 - 15 minutes, until heated all the way through.

Makes 8 Servings

www.BitterSweet.com

Recipe Vegan Fish Sauce

Fish sauce is that magical, secret ingredient that somehow completes any dish that it's added to. Traditional to most Asian cuisines, a version of fish sauce was also used in ancient Rome. Fish sauce is obviously based on fish, so what's a vegetarian (or vegan) to do if she wants to cook Thai or Vietnamese food, for example? Can't she have some of that magical savoriness, too? The answer is yes! Read on for a fish-free version of fish sauce that uses some very interesting ingredients.

The purpose of adding fish sauce to recipes is to add umami, or depth of flavor and savoriness. Most umami-rich foods are animal based, such as bacon or fish or parmesan cheese. But there are also several vegan friendly foods that contain a lot of umami, such as seaweed, mushrooms, and miso. Fermented foods are especially loaded with umami, so soy sauce is high on that list as well.

The recipe for vegan fish sauce below is based on these ingredients and its the best one I've found so far to replace fish sauce in vegetarian/vegan recipes. If you can't find mushroom soy sauce, add a few dried shiitake to the seaweed mixture in the beginning.

Vegan Fish Sauce
(makes about 3 cups)

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups shredded seaweed (I use wakame)
6 cups water 
6 fat cloves garlic, crushed but not peeled
1 T peppercorns
1 cup mushroom soy sauce
1 T miso

Directions

1. Combine wakame, garlic, peppercorns and water in a large sauce pan and bring to a boil.

2. Lower heat and simmer about 20 minutes.

3. Strain and return the liquid back to the pot.

4. Add soy sauce, bring back to a boil and cook until mixture is reduced and almost unbearable salty.

5. Remove from heat and stir in miso.

6. Decant into a bottle and keep in the refrigerator. Use one-for-one to replace fish sauce in vegan recipes.

Note: You should be able to find wakame in most health food and Japanese grocery stores. Its also readily available online.

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-vegan-fish-sauce-130535

Roasted Smashed Potatoes

These potatoes are crispy on the outside and amazingly tender on the inside...a great twist on the classic baked potato. They are the perfect side dish for any meal and easy to prepare.

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds small new potatoes (yellow or white potatoes work best)
3 Tablespoons olive oil (use garlic-infused olive oil for added flavour)
coarse salt, to taste
black pepper, to taste 
1 Tablespoon fresh herbs, minced (chives, rosemary, dill or whatever is growing in your garden)

Directions

1. In a large pot, bring potatoes to a boil in salted water. Reduce heat and simmer until tender (about 15 minutes).

2. Drain potatoes and cool slightly.

3. Place on prepared baking sheet (lined with parchment or foil and brushed with olive oil).

4. Gently flatten potatoes with the back of a lifter/spatula or a potato masher.

5. Drizzle or brush tops with olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

6. Sprinkle with fresh herbs.

7. Roast in a 450° oven for 20 minutes or until golden brown and crisp.

8. Serve just as they are or top with sour cream and your favorite potato toppings.

Serves 4

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Savory Broccoli Pancakes Recipe By Jessica Harlan

These savory broccoli pancakes are a versatile snack or meal component. They can be served in a stack with a fried egg on top for brunch, or in place of cornbread or muffins alongside soup or stew. They make a great snack, dipped in warm marinara sauce or savory yogurt dip. Or they can be made in tiny rounds and topped with a dollop of herbed goat cheese or a morsel of smoked salmon for an appetizer.

Makes 12 3-inch pancakes

Ingredients

1 cup fresh broccoli florets
1 clove garlic, minced
1 shallot, coarsely chopped
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 cup whole milk
1 egg
1ablespoon roughly chopped fresh parsley, including stems
5 fresh chives
1/2 teaspoon Kosher salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
Butter, for griddle or pan

Preparation

1. Place the broccoli, garlic, and shallot in a blender and pulse until its finely chopped.

2. Add the flour, baking powder, milk and egg.

3. Run the blender on medium speed just until all the ingredients are combined into a thick batter.

4. Add the parsley, chives, salt and pepper and pulse until the parsley is mixed into the batter.

5. Heat a skillet or griddle and coat the cooking surface with butter.

6. Spoon about 2 tablespoons batter for each pancake onto the griddle.

7. Cook for about 3 minutes, until the underside is lightly browned, then flip and cook for 2 minutes more.

8. Transfer to a paper towel lined plate and keep warm under aluminum foil until all the pancakes are made.

9. Serve warm or at room temperature.

Note: For a savory yogurt dip, combine one cup of plain yogurt with 1 teaspoon minced fresh chives, 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder and 1/4 teaspoon kosher salt. Mix well.

http://cookingequipment.about.com/od/grillgriddlerecipes/r/Savory-Broccoli-Pancakes-Recipe

Quinoa-Banana Bread By Danica McKellar

MAKES ONE LOAF

Ingredients

½ cup + 2 tablespoons quinoa flour
⅓ cup quinoa flakes
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
¼ teaspoon salt, more to taste
2 very ripe bananas, peeled
2 large eggs
2 tablespoons honey or pure maple syrup

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Grease a 9x5-inch loaf pan.

2. Place dry ingredients in large bowl and mix together until well combined.

3. In smaller bowl, mash bananas. Mix in the eggs and honey until combined.

4. Add banana mixture to dry ingredients and beat until combined and batter has a smooth consistency.

5. Pour batter into prepared pan.

6. Bake in preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes until done.

Loaf has 8 slices. Each slice contains 107 calories; 2g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 53mg cholesterol, 474mg sodium, 19g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 2g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/quinoa_banana_bread

Creamy Pesto Mac with Spinach

Total Cost: $4.05
Cost Per Serving: $0.68 (1 cup each)
Serves: 6 (1 cup each)

Ingredients

2 cups uncooked macaroni $0.50
2 Tbsp butter $0.22
2 Tbsp flour $0.02
2 cups whole milk $0.60
½ cup grated Romano or Parmesan $0.53
¼ cup basil pesto $1.33
½ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.03
½ lb. frozen spinach $0.80

Instructions

1. Thaw the spinach at room temperature or in the microwave. Squeeze out the excess water. Set the spinach aside.

2. Bring a large pot of water to a boil and then add the macaroni noodles. Boil for 7-10 minutes, or until al dente. Drain the macaroni in a colander.

While the pasta is boiling, prepare the sauce.

1. Add the butter and flour to a small sauce pot.

2. Heat and stir the butter and flour over medium heat until it forms a creamy paste and begins to bubble. Continue to stir and cook for about one minute more.

3. Whisk the milk into the butter and flour, then allow it to come up to a simmer, while whisking. When it reaches a simmer, the sauce will thicken. Remove the sauce from the heat.

4. Whisk the Romano (or Parmesan) and pesto into the sauce until smooth. This will further thicken the sauce. Season the sauce with salt and freshly cracked pepper. Make sure the sauce is well seasoned as the flavors will be less concentrated once the pasta and spinach are stirred in.

Finish:

1. Return the cooked and drained pasta to the large pot (heat turned off) and add the thawed spinach.

2. Pour the sauce over top and then stir until everything is combined and coated in sauce.

3. Serve immediately.

(Our leftover rotisserie chicken made a really nice add-in for this pasta, too!)

www.BudgetBytes.com

7 Best Foods for a Healthy Immune System

By Beth W. Orenstein 
Reviewed by Lindsey Marcellin, MD, MPH

Your diet can give your disease-fighting cells some ammunition.

Foods like beans, ginger, and spinach may help ease some symptoms of arthritis.

Key Takeaways:

Drinking lots of tea  both ginger and green  throughout the day can help boost.

Build a better salad with greens, beans, and an olive oil-based dressing. All of these foods may help manage autoimmune arthritis.

When you're battling an autoimmune disease, like rheumatoid (RA), lupus, or psoriatic arthritis, the right foods can play a part in your care.

One way to help an immune system that's overworked is to eat a well-balanced, healthy diet, says Monica Piecyk, MD, a rheumatologist at Ne


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 25th March, 2016* by Darowil 

Sorry- some things have disappeared this week- even with me remembering to save them. Usually dont worry as it automatically saves frequently but this week it has been freezing on me trying to keep things. But still not working. Hoping David has fixed the problem for me now. Is a lot better but still not 100%.

*Marikay* has not been posting much due to sciatica since the beginning of the year and *Kathleendoris* has also been keeping up with reading but not had time to post.

A CD of *Cashmeregma's* DH has been given a 4.5 star rating (out of 5) by a prominent jazz magazine.

*Fans* SIL who was so unwell has decided to accept treatment and has improved dramatically- and is allowing home assessment etc so maybe things will settle down now.

*Busyworkerbee's* DN having a heart valve replacement in April - can be done via a catheter.

Bella (the young girl *Pacer* has a lot to do with) has had surgery this week, Wednesday was resting peacefully. Pacer had heard no more as of early Friday morning.

*Gagesmom* has begun moving her stuff into the new apartment.

PHOTOS
2 - *Pacer* - KAP gifts/Matthew's horse drawing
5 - *Rookie* - Boiled egg mice
16 - *Kate * - Easter card / Easter eggs
16 - *Gagesmom* - Easter eggs
16 - *Caren* - Breakfast/Easter eggs/Easter greeting
18 - *Gagesmom* - Blanket
22 - *Swedenme* - Whale cardigan
22 - *Rookie* - DGS
28 - *Cashmeregma* - DGD twirling in her new skirt
32 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena searching for Easter eggs
33 - *TNS* - Feral bay trees/Sunshine in Alderney
40 - *Bonnie* - Garden in the snow
46 - *Gwen* - Knitted top for DD
52 - *Cashmeregma * - Easter decorations / DM
53 - *Kate * - DGKs
53 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie sweater
60 - *Darowil * - New house / New Holland Honeyeater
64 - *Gagesmom* - Doll's sweater

RECIPES
7 - *Sam* - Chewy Almond Nougat/Spinach & Bacon Pasta Toss 
7 - *Sam * - Spinach & bacon tofu quiche
7 - *Sam* - Spinach Artichoke Potato Skins
7 - *Sam* - Spinach power salad with chicken & faro
10 - *Cashmeregma* - Mole sauce
13 - *Bonnie* - Blueberry creme fraiche cheesecake
18 - *Sam* - Traditional Spanish paella/Solid chocolate Easter eggs
18 - *Sam* - Country bear's good neighbour cake
23 - *Sam* - Buckwheat Blini Breakfast Kebabs
23 - *Sam* - Black forest dome cake
23 - *Sam* - Wilted Dandelion Greens Salad Recipe/Clover syrup
23 - *Sam* - Leek & nettle soup/Goldenrod oil/Yarrow tea
23 - *Sam* - Vinegar of the Four Thieves 
41 - *Sam* - Lemon chiffon cake x 2
43 - *Sam* - Lemon icebox pie in jars
54 - *Sam* - Clean and Healthy Boneless Buffalo Wings
54 - *Sam* - Roasted Squash and Mixed Sprouts Bowl
54 - *Sam* - Immune booster sweet green smoothie
62 - *Sam* - Cream puffs/Cauliflower Tator Tots/Cauliflower rice
65 - *Caren * - Benefits of horseradish (link)
68 - *Sam* - Sourdough starter/Cracked wheat sourdough bread
68 - *Sam* - Sourdough tomato bread
70 - *Sam* - Edible potted plants/Silken chocolate pudding
70 - *Sam* - Dark chocolate pudding
70 - *Sam* - Raspberry Fools with Honey Butter Croissants

CRAFTS
67 - *Swedenme* - Travelling cable hand warmers (link)
67 - *Swedenme* - Laura's loop short row sweater (link)

OTHERS
11 - *Cashmeregma* - After Eights (link)
16 - *Lurker * - Blonde jokes
28 - *Cashmeregma* - Nestle chocolate ingredients (link)
33 - *Lurker* - Scottish joke
41 - *Sam* - Magic tricks (link)
42 - *Cashmeregma* - Saskatchewan (link)
48 - *Lurker* - Political jokes
48 - *Cashmeregma* - DH's CD
50 - *Rookie* - Maths games (link)
51 - *Sugarsugar* - Stars to stop violence project (link)
55 - *Sam* - Star weaving instructions (link)
63 - *Caren* - 'Just because' day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness I'm on the first page! Just ordered Chinese food for dinner. DH will pick it up on his way home. DD just left for work. I just got home from doctor's appointment to check the eye and schedule the cataract surgery for the other eye. Going to have it done next Thursday. Thrilled they were able to get me scheduled so soon as I will need to be going to NC to help cousin that is having hip replaced on the 22nd. Also, Marianne is having to have surgery scheduled. She has several growths on what remains of her thyroid (remember she had 1/2 removed a couple of years ago) and the doctor is leary of one of the growths particularly. I've told her I would do my best to be there for her again. Please keep her in prayer. 

I finally got DD to try on the top I just finished for her and since I was asked to take a picture of her in it here it is. Again, I haven't blocked it yet but it fit nicely and even better she likes it!

Thanks as always to the summary girls and to Sam for starting us off again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that turned out great gwen - good job. thank dd for modeling it for us. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I'm on the first page! Just ordered Chinese food for dinner. DH will pick it up on his way home. DD just left for work. I just got home from doctor's appointment to check the eye and schedule the cataract surgery for the other eye. Going to have it done next Thursday. Thrilled they were able to get me scheduled so soon as I will need to be going to NC to help cousin that is having hip replaced on the 22nd. Also, Marianne is having to have surgery scheduled. She has several growths on what remains of her thyroid (remember she had 1/2 removed a couple of years ago) and the doctor is leary of one of the growths particularly. I've told her I would do my best to be there for her again. Please keep her in prayer.
> 
> I finally got DD to try on the top I just finished for her and since I was asked to take a picture of her in it here it is. Again, I haven't blocked it yet but it fit nicely and even better she likes it!
> 
> Thanks as always to the summary girls and to Sam for starting us off again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I'm on the first page! Just ordered Chinese food for dinner. DH will pick it up on his way home. DD just left for work. I just got home from doctor's appointment to check the eye and schedule the cataract surgery for the other eye. Going to have it done next Thursday. Thrilled they were able to get me scheduled so soon as I will need to be going to NC to help cousin that is having hip replaced on the 22nd. Also, Marianne is having to have surgery scheduled. She has several growths on what remains of her thyroid (remember she had 1/2 removed a couple of years ago) and the doctor is leary of one of the growths particularly. I've told her I would do my best to be there for her again. Please keep her in prayer.
> 
> I finally got DD to try on the top I just finished for her and since I was asked to take a picture of her in it here it is. Again, I haven't blocked it yet but it fit nicely and even better she likes it!
> 
> Thanks as always to the summary girls and to Sam for starting us off again!


Two causes for celebration! Your eye op. and Hannah likes the top, it does look lovely. Prayers otherwise!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Give the recipes a miss this week Sam as I've gone off food . But I will say if you get a fancy new grass cutter will you come and cut mine to , grass really needs cutting 
Gwen your daughter is beautiful and the top looks great 
good luck with the eye operation


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you going to subsist on water alone? or will you throw stale bread in there once in a while? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Give the recipes a miss this week Sam as I've gone off food . But I will say if you get a fancy new grass cutter will you come and cut mine to , grass really needs cutting
> Gwen your daughter is beautiful and the top looks great
> good luck with the eye operation


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Want to try the smashed roasted potatoes and donut muffins.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,

The top looks great on Hannah.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

In case anyone looking for Tami's pic:
Daralene, I didn't express myself well. What I was trying to say was I had this Hallmark picture in my head of Tami knitting with three generations knitting together. Hope you feel better before company comes. I bought Bill's music as MP3 and now can't figure out where in tarnation it downloaded TO so haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Jumped in early this week for once. Thanks to Sam and the summary ladies as always.
Gwen your DD looks beautiful in that top. 
Just off to bed as I stayed up far too late last night watching Pretty Lady on TV. Night all, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, cloud bread very tempting. Maybe even tempting enough for me to actually bake!
Kate and Margaret thank you for summary, very helpful.
Walked Maya. Beautiful day, sunny, light breeze perfect. Not to hot or cold or windy.


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you for the GF recipes. I can not find any bread to satisfy my bread cravings. I can't live without my bread. So far all the GF breads I have found in the stores are tasteless and also very expensive.
I have been living on corn bread (made with corn flour, rice flour, tapioca flour, almond meal, rolled oat flour, and anything else that I have on hand. Not bad but I miss a good french bread or boulce.
I will try your GF flour mix and see what I get.

goldie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful top & gorgeous girl, Gwen. 

Just marking a spot for now...hoping to make some progress knitting tonight.

Spring may have sprung where you are, Sam, but we had snow this morning just north of here and it's been cold & gloomy all day. bleah Well, the tulips and irises are blooming, though, so this can't last (I hope).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

goldiebaco said:


> Thank you for the GF recipes. I can not find any bread to satisfy my bread cravings. I can't live without my bread. So far all the GF breads I have found in the stores are tasteless and also very expensive.
> I have been living on corn bread (made with corn flour, rice flour, tapioca flour, almond meal, rolled oat flour, and anything else that I have on hand. Not bad but I miss a good french bread or boulce.
> I will try your GF flour mix and see what I get.
> 
> goldie


Welcome Goldie- Sam has been giving us GF recipes over a number of weeks now- have you looked before, or is this your first time here- I know you've not posted before. GF breads here are a shocking price, ready made.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi is anxious to try it also - maybe over the weekend. it would be good for her diet. it will be interesting to see what you think of it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, cloud bread very tempting. Maybe even tempting enough for me to actually bake!
> Kate and Margaret thank you for summary, very helpful.
> Walked Maya. Beautiful day, sunny, light breeze perfect. Not to hot or cold or windy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you have good luck with the gluten free bread recipes - would you let us know what you think please.

and welcome to the knitting tea party. we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will make us an automatic stop when you are online. there is always lots of fresh hot tea and always an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

you might also google 'gluten free bread recipes' - i think you would find several you like. --- sam



goldiebaco said:


> Thank you for the GF recipes. I can not find any bread to satisfy my bread cravings. I can't live without my bread. So far all the GF breads I have found in the stores are tasteless and also very expensive.
> I have been living on corn bread (made with corn flour, rice flour, tapioca flour, almond meal, rolled oat flour, and anything else that I have on hand. Not bad but I miss a good french bread or boulce.
> I will try your GF flour mix and see what I get.
> 
> goldie


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Ladies. Lovely top and daughter Gwen. Sam, you see Spring is on its way!


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello all. I slipped behind a little these last two weeks but am caught up now. Thanks Sam for the opening and recipes, and the ladies for the rundown. Finished 1 afghan yesterday (no picture yet). 
Not much else new with me. Thankfully my family and I are staying healthy after flus and colds all winter.
All pictures are great. The grandchildren are so sweet. The house will be gorgeous when done Darowil, and I am sure you don't mind being sent to stay with Elizabeth again.
Hugs for all and prayers for all in need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are two sites for gluten free breads with multiple recipes. --- sam

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/issues/3_6/Gluten-Free-Bread-1335-1.html

http://glutenfreeeasily.com/bountiful-bread-basket-top-20-gluten-free-bread-recipes/

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-whole-grain-bread-recipe

king arthur flour is a good place to purchase speciality flours, gluten free mixes and gluten free recipes.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Forgot to mention how great the sweater looks on your beautiful daughter Gwen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you grandma sherry - i am about a fourth of the way on my afghan - it is a mindless knit i knit on while watching tv. i am using the totem pole lace pattern. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Hello all. I slipped behind a little these last two weeks but am caught up now. Thanks Sam for the opening and recipes, and the ladies for the rundown. Finished 1 afghan yesterday (no picture yet).
> Not much else new with me. Thankfully my family and I are staying healthy after flus and colds all winter.
> All pictures are great. The grandchildren are so sweet. The house will be gorgeous when done Darowil, and I am sure you don't mind being sent to stay with Elizabeth again.
> Hugs for all and prayers for all in need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I'm on the first page! Just ordered Chinese food for dinner. DH will pick it up on his way home. DD just left for work. I just got home from doctor's appointment to check the eye and schedule the cataract surgery for the other eye. Going to have it done next Thursday. Thrilled they were able to get me scheduled so soon as I will need to be going to NC to help cousin that is having hip replaced on the 22nd. Also, Marianne is having to have surgery scheduled. She has several growths on what remains of her thyroid (remember she had 1/2 removed a couple of years ago) and the doctor is leary of one of the growths particularly. I've told her I would do my best to be there for her again. Please keep her in prayer.
> 
> I finally got DD to try on the top I just finished for her and since I was asked to take a picture of her in it here it is. Again, I haven't blocked it yet but it fit nicely and even better she likes it!
> 
> Thanks as always to the summary girls and to Sam for starting us off again!


Hopefully thecataract surgery is as great a success as the first one. Praying that Mariannes next surgery will go smoothly-and that the doctor's suspicions are unfounded .


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

My first ANZAC Day wreath


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely heather - you will be seeing poppies in your sleep pretty soon. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> My first ANZAC Day wreath


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a wonderful start to a new week. 

Gwen...the top is stunning. Prayers for you and Marianne for successful surgeries. 

Has anyone heard from Betty lately? I do hope she is well.

Kate...Luke and Caitlin are growing so fast and just beautiful little ones. 

Sam...Are the boys getting excited for baseball season to begin? Do they have a team in mind to win March Madness?

Busyworkerbee...the wreath looks so beautiful. I can see why DFIL wants them. You do wonderful work.

Carol...So glad you have made it safely back to Ohio to get the summer house ready for all the wonderful times. 

It is getting late for me so I am thinking of getting some sleep. Take care.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot. The wind is howling out, the street lights are even moving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know what happened. Wrote my blurb and it went into the clouds. Maybe it's off somewhere with the cloud bread. (lol) 

Anyway, what I said was that I liked your recipes and appreciate Kate's summary.

Gwen, sweater looks great on your daughter. Am glad that you're going to have your second cataract done quickly. My friend has to wait for months. Don't know why.

Heather, your wreath is lovely. Are you making more?

Sam, I keep meaning to ask. How is Gary now? Has he recovered from his injury?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are not a lot into basketball although they enjoy playing it outside. now gary on the other hand watches it religiously. he is also in a basketball pool at work. he won the football pool - $100 i believe - took the family to chuckie cheese in ft. wayne. don't think he is doing as well in the basketball pool although three of his teams are still in it. we will know monday night how well he did since that is the final game. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he has mostly recovered - thanks for asking. he still has no memory of the accident. i don't think that will ever come back. --- sam



budasha said:


> I don't know what happened. Wrote my blurb and it went into the clouds. Maybe it's off somewhere with the cloud bread. (lol)
> 
> Anyway, what I said was that I liked your recipes and appreciate Kate's summary.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my spot


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I'm on the first page! Just ordered Chinese food for dinner. DH will pick it up on his way home. DD just left for work. I just got home from doctor's appointment to check the eye and schedule the cataract surgery for the other eye. Going to have it done next Thursday. Thrilled they were able to get me scheduled so soon as I will need to be going to NC to help cousin that is having hip replaced on the 22nd. Also, Marianne is having to have surgery scheduled. She has several growths on what remains of her thyroid (remember she had 1/2 removed a couple of years ago) and the doctor is leary of one of the growths particularly. I've told her I would do my best to be there for her again. Please keep her in prayer.
> 
> I finally got DD to try on the top I just finished for her and since I was asked to take a picture of her in it here it is. Again, I haven't blocked it yet but it fit nicely and even better she likes it!
> 
> Thanks as always to the summary girls and to Sam for starting us off again!


She looks gorgeous in the new top you knit her. No wonder she likes it and what a perfect fit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Great news on the eye operation. DH just had his 2nd check-up today and all is great. Has gone from having to take eye drops 3x a day to NONE. Eyesight is greatly improved. You will be so happy. Hugs for Marianne from me!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> In case anyone looking for Tami's pic:
> Daralene, I didn't express myself well. What I was trying to say was I had this Hallmark picture in my head of Tami knitting with three generations knitting together. Hope you feel better before company comes. I bought Bill's music as MP3 and now can't figure out where in tarnation it downloaded TO so haven't listened to it yet.


Too funny. I did respond on last KTP about finding the music. Maybe I can help but I'm sure not much of a techie. DH taught me how to find downloaded things though, so I gave it a try.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful top & gorgeous girl, Gwen.
> 
> Just marking a spot for now...hoping to make some progress knitting tonight.
> 
> Spring may have sprung where you are, Sam, but we had snow this morning just north of here and it's been cold & gloomy all day. bleah Well, the tulips and irises are blooming, though, so this can't last (I hope).


Same is to be happening here too. They said 8-12 inches near Buffalo and 3-5 in. here. AND it starts tomorrow night, the night of DH's solo concert. :shock: :shock: You are so far south though that I don't think of you getting that type of weather this late, if at all. Must be freezing for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> My first ANZAC Day wreath


How beautiful. Great work!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks

I read the daily forum, but this is the first time I have
read Sam's.

I will watch for it.

goldie


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marking my place for the new week. 

Gwen, the sweater and DD look lovely together.

Melody, I hope you and Gage are settling in for the night and that the rest of the move goes well.

Has anyone heard for Kaye? I've been hearing of terrible snow and wind storms through the mountains of Colorado and Wyoming. Don't know if they have hit at Kaye's place but sure hope not.

I hope that our knitters in Minnesota, Wisconsin, and Michigan are safe from the predicted weather fronts headed east toward us, Sam and Tami and all the gals in upstate New York.

Prayers and best wishes to KTPers who are having surgeries shortly.

Don's sister (she's 87 yo) has had extensive surgery for colon cancer this week. There were a large number of lymph nodes involved and about 18 inches of the colon were removed. She is recovering pretty well so far and will be consulting an oncologist at the appropriate time.

Her name is Mary Ellen and we are praying for God's intervention as He sees fit and for healing for her. Please join us, if you will.

Play nice and I'll check in tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

goldiebaco said:


> Thanks
> 
> I read the daily forum, but this is the first time I have
> read Sam's.
> ...


Sure hope that you will join us as often you can. This is such a great friendly and caring group, Goldie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....that wreath is beautiful! You've done a wonderful job on it. Wish we were close enough that I could order a wreath minus the banner since we don't celebrate ANZAC Day here. Would love something like that to hang on y door.

quote=busyworkerbee]My first ANZAC Day wreath[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I've heard from her. Her sister and family are in the process of moving in with her temporarily as they old their home and are moving close to her and her DH. They will stay with Betty as they house hunt. Betty is very busy right now.


pacer said:


> Thanks for a wonderful start to a new week.
> 
> Gwen...the top is stunning. Prayers for you and Marianne for successful surgeries.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen, what a lovely Hannah! And a lovey sweater, too - perfect together! Prayers for Marianne.


Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I'm on the first page! Just ordered Chinese food for dinner. DH will pick it up on his way home. DD just left for work. I just got home from doctor's appointment to check the eye and schedule the cataract surgery for the other eye. Going to have it done next Thursday. Thrilled they were able to get me scheduled so soon as I will need to be going to NC to help cousin that is having hip replaced on the 22nd. Also, Marianne is having to have surgery scheduled. She has several growths on what remains of her thyroid (remember she had 1/2 removed a couple of years ago) and the doctor is leary of one of the growths particularly. I've told her I would do my best to be there for her again. Please keep her in prayer.
> 
> I finally got DD to try on the top I just finished for her and since I was asked to take a picture of her in it here it is. Again, I haven't blocked it yet but it fit nicely and even better she likes it!
> 
> Thanks as always to the summary girls and to Sam for starting us off again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goldie we are here all week. Sam starts the Tea Party fresh every Friday late afternoon (5-ish EST). Please join in any conversation. We are like a big family sharing not only knitting; recipes, family, and fun. Welcome!



goldiebaco said:


> Thanks
> 
> I read the daily forum, but this is the first time I have
> read Sam's.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely joining in your prayers for Mary Ellen.


jheiens said:


> Marking my place for the new week.
> 
> Gwen, the sweater and DD look lovely together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments on the sweater and kinds words about Hannah. DH and I like to say she is the best thing we ever made! LOL

Okay, I hesitated briefly about posting the next but figured we could all use some laughter even if it is a tiny bit "blue". I got the following from my DB.
If I offend anyone please accept my apology.


Here are five reasons why you should think before you speak -the last one is great!
Have you ever spoken and wished that you could immediately take the words back... 
Here are the Testimonials of a few people who did....


FIRST TESTIMONY: 
I walked into a hair salon with my husband and three kids in tow and asked loudly,
How much do you charge for a shampoo and a blow job?' 
I turned around and walked back out and never went back 
My husband didn't say a word...he knew better.


SECOND TESTIMONY: 
I was at the golf store comparing different kinds of golf balls.
I was unhappy with the women's type I had been using.
After browsing for several minutes, I was approached by one of the good-looking gentlemen who work at the store. He asked if he could help me.
Without thinking, I looked at him and said,
I think I like playing with men's balls' 

THIRD TESTIMONY: 
My sister and I were at the mall and passed by a store that sold a variety of candy and nuts. 
As we were looking at the display case, the boy behind the counter asked if we needed any help.
I replied, ' No, I'm just looking at your nuts.' 
My sister started to laugh hysterically. 
The boy grinned, and I turned beet-red and walked away. 
To this day, my sister has never let me forget. 

FOURTH TESTIMONY: 
Have you ever asked your child a question too many times? 
My three-year-old son had a lot of problems with potty training and I was on him constantly.
One day we stopped at Taco Bell for a quick lunch, in between errands it was very busy, with a full dining room.
While enjoying my taco, I smelled something funny, so of course I checked my seven-month-old daughter, and she was clean. 
The realized that Danny had not asked to go potty in a while. I asked him if he needed to go, and he said No... I kept thinking Oh Lord, that child has had an accident, and I don't have any clothes with me.' Then I said, Danny, are you SURE you didn't have an accident?' 
'No,' he replied. 
I just KNEW that he must have had an accident, because the smell was getting worse.
Soooooo, I asked one more time, 'Danny did you have an accident?
This time he jumped up, yanked down his pants, bent over, spread his cheeks and yelled SEE MOM, IT'S JUST FARTS!!' 
While 30 people nearly choked to death on their tacos laughing, he calmly pulled up his pants and sat down. 
An old couple made me feel better, thanking me for the best laugh they'd ever had!

LAST BUT NOT LEAST TESTIMONY: 
This had most of the state of Michigan laughing for 2 days and a very embarrassed female news anchor who will, in the future, likely think before she speaks.
What happens when you predict snow but don't get any!
We had a female news anchor that, the day after it was supposed to have snowed and didn't, turned to the weatherman and asked:

'So Bob, where's that 8 inches you promised me last night?'

Not only did HE have to leave the set, but half the crew did too they were laughing so hard!

Now, didn't that feel good? 
Pass it on to someone you know who


Needs a laugh and remember we all say things we
don't really mean, so think before you speak!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm heading off to knit on the new top. lt is by Classic Elite and called Allegoro. I doing it in KnitPicks Colin in the color Harbor.. Have 5 inches of 5 x 1 ribbing to do and have done about an inch so far. TTYL and play nice. Prayers going up for all in need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Already 3 pages behind! See you tomorrow.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tami, did I miss anything further about the KAP registration forms you mentioned several weeks ago? I keep looking but haven't seen anymore info re the forms.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Goldie, welcome. Come by often.
Gwen, love the tee shirt and your DD is beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approach 1am and Gage and I are snuggled up in bed. Today was somewhat of a bust with moving. But there is always tomorrow &#128077; Goodnight all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approach 1am and Gage and I are snuggled up in bed. Today was somewhat of a bust with moving. But there is always tomorrow 👍 Goodnight all


Hoping it all comes together for you, Mel, sooner rather than later.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Goldie, welcome. Come by often.
> Gwen, love the tee shirt and your DD is beautiful.


Goldie, a warm welcome from the British Channel Islands.
Gwen, you and DH have a lovely daughter, and she has wonderful parents.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are priceless gwen - loved them - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I hesitated briefly about posting the next but figured we could all use some laughter even if it is a tiny bit "blue". I got the following from my DB.
> If I offend anyone please accept my apology.
> 
> Here are five reasons why you should think before you speak -the last one is great!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> My first ANZAC Day wreath


Your wreath is lovely Heather , if I remember correctly you are making 4 . That is a lot of poppies


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> My first ANZAC Day wreath


Well done Heather it looks beautiful. I guess you'll be sick of poppies by the time you've done all of them, but they will be re-usable won't they??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> She looks gorgeous in the new top you knit her. No wonder she likes it and what a perfect fit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Great news on the eye operation. DH just had his 2nd check-up today and all is great. Has gone from having to take eye drops 3x a day to NONE. Eyesight is greatly improved. You will be so happy. Hugs for Marianne from me!!!


Great news indeed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Marking my place for the new week.
> 
> Gwen, the sweater and DD look lovely together.
> 
> ...


Thats not sounding good Joy- healing would be a wonderful answer to pray, but if that is not God's desire then a peaceful and comfortable time for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on the sweater and kinds words about Hannah. DH and I like to say she is the best thing we ever made! LOL
> 
> Okay, I hesitated briefly about posting the next but figured we could all use some laughter even if it is a tiny bit "blue". I got the following from my DB.
> If I offend anyone please accept my apology.


Love them Gwen.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, did you make the wreath in your avatar? Could we see a big photo? Thanks!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to hear from you, GrandmaSherry!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely wreath, Heather!


busyworkerbee said:


> My first ANZAC Day wreath


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, Goldiebaco!


goldiebaco said:


> Thanks
> 
> I read the daily forum, but this is the first time I have
> read Sam's.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Where will your husband have the concert, Daralene? At his school? Best to him - He will be great!


Cashmeregma said:


> Same is to be happening here too. They said 8-12 inches near Buffalo and 3-5 in. here. AND it starts tomorrow night, the night of DH's solo concert. :shock: :shock: You are so far south though that I don't think of you getting that type of weather this late, if at all. Must be freezing for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for Mary Ellen, Joy.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Too funny!


Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on the sweater and kinds words about Hannah. DH and I like to say she is the best thing we ever made! LOL
> 
> Okay, I hesitated briefly about posting the next but figured we could all use some laughter even if it is a tiny bit "blue". I got the following from my DB.
> If I offend anyone please accept my apology.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen, how was the weather in your area? I hope all is well. It sure sounds like the southern states were hammered!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the opening, Sam...a lot to choose from! Now I want to make bread! It is great that Gary plays with his kids. They will always remember that about their dad. It is so important.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> they are not a lot into basketball although they enjoy playing it outside. now gary on the other hand watches it religiously. he is also in a basketball pool at work. he won the football pool - $100 i believe - took the family to chuckie cheese in ft. wayne. don't think he is doing as well in the basketball pool although three of his teams are still in it. we will know monday night how well he did since that is the final game. --- sam


If three of his teams are still in it then he is doing fantastic as there are only 4 teams left in the tournament.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Mary, how is Matthew's drawing coming along? Can't wait to see the finished piece!


pacer said:


> If three of his teams are still in it then he is doing fantastic as there are only 4 teams left in the tournament.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Gwen* - Gorgous top and a lovely DD. Those jokes were really funny!
*Grandma Sherry* - Nice to see you back with us.
Healing thoughts being sent to *Marianne* and to *Mary Ellen*.
*Mel* - So glad that you and Gage are finally in your new apartment.
*Heather* - What a lot of work must have gone into that poppy wreath! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Mary, how is Matthew's drawing coming along? Can't wait to see the finished piece!


The drawing is progressing nicely. I need to find my camera and take some pictures of it and the ceramics that he finished and brought home this week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

goldiebaco said:


> Thanks
> 
> I read the daily forum, but this is the first time I have
> read Sam's.
> ...


We are here all week long and share recipes as well as what we have been doing. There are pictures of our handiwork and travels. We would love to hear what you enjoy knitting and/or crocheting. You can share your favorite recipes as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for starting off our new week Sam and ladies.

I am up late tonight as there is a party going on 2 doors down from me... thump, thump, thump. Hopefully it all quietens down soon. 

Gwen... the top looks fabulous on DD.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hopefully thecataract surgery is as great a success as the first one. Praying that Mariannes next surgery will go smoothly-and that the doctor's suspicions are unfounded .


And from me too.......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely heather - you will be seeing poppies in your sleep pretty soon. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping it all comes together for you, Mel, sooner rather than later.


Ditto......


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Marianne and Mary Ellen.

We woke up to snow this morning!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I'm on the first page! Just ordered Chinese food for dinner. DH will pick it up on his way home. DD just left for work. I just got home from doctor's appointment to check the eye and schedule the cataract surgery for the other eye. Going to have it done next Thursday. Thrilled they were able to get me scheduled so soon as I will need to be going to NC to help cousin that is having hip replaced on the 22nd. Also, Marianne is having to have surgery scheduled. She has several growths on what remains of her thyroid (remember she had 1/2 removed a couple of years ago) and the doctor is leary of one of the growths particularly. I've told her I would do my best to be there for her again. Please keep her in prayer.
> 
> I finally got DD to try on the top I just finished for her and since I was asked to take a picture of her in it here it is. Again, I haven't blocked it yet but it fit nicely and even better she likes it!
> 
> Thanks as always to the summary girls and to Sam for starting us off again!


Hannah and the sweater both look great!

Marianne is in my prayers. Sure hope that the suspicious growth is nothing to worry about.

Will keep you in my thoughts for next Thursday. Good luck to your cousin and her hip replacement.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> In case anyone looking for Tami's pic:
> Daralene, I didn't express myself well. What I was trying to say was I had this Hallmark picture in my head of Tami knitting with three generations knitting together. Hope you feel better before company comes. I bought Bill's music as MP3 and now can't figure out where in tarnation it downloaded TO so haven't listened to it yet.


Here you go. Arriana's big brother, Damien, is behind her. He is concentrating on a comic book. He loves the library. I will have to remember to get a photo of Amber, Arriana, and me all knitting and crocheting together.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Give the recipes a miss this week Sam as I've gone off food . But I will say if you get a fancy new grass cutter will you come and cut mine to , grass really needs cutting
> Gwen your daughter is beautiful and the top looks great
> good luck with the eye operation


Hope you are fasting, not feeling ill. If you don't feel good, sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My first ANZAC Day wreath


Heather, what a beautiful wreath! I hope your DSF is happy with it, after all of your hard work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> he has mostly recovered - thanks for asking. he still has no memory of the accident. i don't think that will ever come back. --- sam


Sam, if Gary mentions not remembering the accident, tell him not to push it. He may never remember it. DH rear ended a garbage container truck that was being towed by another garbage truck to get it started one February morning in 1979 or 1980, cant remember which. Anyway, to this day, he doesn't remember it. Of course he got ticketed for unassured clear distance, but there is no power to run lights on a diesel, at least not then, don't know about now, so there weren't any tail lights for him to even see the truck until too late, as it was dark out, on his way to work. I think it is God's way of protecting us from something like that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

goldiebaco said:


> Thanks
> 
> I read the daily forum, but this is the first time I have
> read Sam's.
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Marking my place for the new week.
> 
> Gwen, the sweater and DD look lovely together.
> 
> ...


Hoping we don't get much of that white stuff! Will add Mary Ellen to my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I've heard from her. Her sister and family are in the process of moving in with her temporarily as they old their home and are moving close to her and her DH. They will stay with Betty as they house hunt. Betty is very busy right now.


Thanks for letting us know. Sure hope her sister will be a big help while there, as I know Betty is in so much pain. Hope the pain has lessened since the last time I heard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, did I miss anything further about the KAP registration forms you mentioned several weeks ago? I keep looking but haven't seen anymore info re the forms.
> 
> Ohio Joy


No, you haven't missed anything. I am waiting on class prices from Tina. She will do advanced kumihimo, and a needle felted ornament classes.

Also, could you write up the story of Susan and her Goslings for us, especially for the new people that don't know the story, and I will ask for anyone interested, to make and donate either a pair of mittens or gloves, a hat, or a scarf. Each item to be donated to Susan's goslings as part of a KAP project. Phyllis and I are only asking for one, not all three items from anyone wanting to do so.

As soon as I have the information on the classes from Tina, and Phyllis and I figure out registration fee (haven't had time lately, and she has her hands full at the moment) to talk about it. Hope to do that next week before or after knitting group. Once that is figured out, I will open registration. I really want to get that done soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approach 1am and Gage and I are snuggled up in bed. Today was somewhat of a bust with moving. But there is always tomorrow 👍 Goodnight all


I am so glad that you are in your own place now, even if it is just a bed, toiletries and a little food. The rest will come. Hope the weather cooperates for you, and all goes well.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Betty... 
Pictures of little Arianna are so cute.
No snow here, just lots of wind. Sun is shining which helps but so much cold wind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Marking my spot. The wind is howling out, the street lights are even moving.


Hope the weather has settled down now with out causing any damage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, did you make the wreath in your avatar? Could we see a big photo? Thanks!


Yes I made the wreath , was going to say last spring but it was the year before 
Think I had been knitting for all of 3 month when I saw this pattern and decided to make it . I spent more time looking up what things like ssk meant than knitting the first few leaves 😄 but it was a good way to learn . I'm thinking I might make a new improved version as hopefully I can do better now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are fasting, not feeling ill. If you don't feel good, sending healing prayers your way.


Thank you Tami , I'm not fasting or feeling ill just not hungry .im still eating just not meals


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Arriana's big brother, Damien, is behind her. He is concentrating on a comic book. He loves the library. I will have to remember to get a photo of Amber, Arriana, and me all knitting and crocheting together.


Mentioned on last weeks tp but worth saying again . The first picture of Arriana and her brother is gorgeous . Him so serious and her with such a lovely smile beautiful


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I made the wreath , was going to say last spring but it was the year before
> Think I had been knitting for all of 3 month when I saw this pattern and decided to make it . I spent more time looking up what things like ssk meant than knitting the first few leaves 😄 but it was a good way to learn . I'm thinking I might make a new improved version as hopefully I can do better now


If you can make that after only knitting for three months I can't imagine what you will be doing after three years........or maybe that's about now? No wonder all you items are so beautiful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Arriana's big brother, Damien, is behind her. He is concentrating on a comic book. He loves the library. I will have to remember to get a photo of Amber, Arriana, and me all knitting and crocheting together.


Beautiful grandkids Tami, Arriana has such an impish grin.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tami...I love the pictures of the grandchildren. Learning to crochet with such focus. It won't be long and she will be making a simple chain. Reading is a passion of our family as well. So glad your grandson enjoys it so much. 

Sonja...Continue to take care of yourself. Your family needs you to stay strong. I know that you are dealing with a lot right now and not at all easy to deal with. You have our love and support all over the world to help you along this journey as well.

I am not sure how much snow we might get today, but it should not last as we are to see temperatures in the 40's and 50'sF during the next few days. It would be just enough to cause accidents and messes. We deal with it when it happens.

Mel...I hope you will be able to get more of your things moved this weekend and that Greg cooperates in letting you get what is yours to take. Don't worry about the things he does not let you take. Things will work out for you and we don't need you getting sick in these efforts to get it together. Gage needs you to stay healthy.

Ohio Joy...Prayers for your DSIL during her recovery.

Caren...How is the process coming along for you to return to James? I know the kids and grandkids are enjoying some time with you while you are here.

I have this weekend off for the most part. I have a meeting today and might teach a class tomorrow. I have a lot of knitting and house chores to do as I do most weekends. I will try to get pictures taken of Matthew's drawing and ceramics and post them this weekend. Bella is out of the hospital and at the Ronald McDonald house with her parents and home nurse. She will stay there for a few days while watching to see that she stays stable and for the hospital staff to come up with a care plan for her when she returns home. Her family and I thank each of you for keeping her in your thoughts and prayers. It means so much to her parents that so many are praying for her. They want quality of life for her and are starting to come to an understanding that it could be possible that they might lose her before she gets to be an adult. We hope for miracles to give her quality as well as quantity of life.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I was in the middle of writing a post earlier when my battery ran out and I lost it! The cable for my iPad wasn't working so I got a new one, but it isn't an authentic Apple cable so it's a bit temperamental and doesn't always work. Think I'll need to buy a proper cable. I am on a starving day today and I'm finding this one hard...don't understand why some are easier than others? Anyway I'm trying to stick it out as it is working and I've lost 12lbs over the last 10 weeks or so. However I'm going away for 4 days next week with the girls, then the following week DH and I are off to Ireland for a week so I won't lose anything then! I may not be on much for the next couple of weeks because I don't know about wi-fi whilst I'm away, so Julie has very kindly agreed to keep the photo lists up to date and to post the summaries for the next 2 weeks....thanks again Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Marianne and Mary Ellen.
> 
> We woke up to snow this morning!


Here, too. But it's all gone now. Such pretty large flakes.

Our son is headed this way from Madison so hope the roads are okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami - the photos are precious. What beautiful grandchildren. .

Swedenme - think I recognize that wreath as something I pulled on Ravelry to do sometime. You did a great job.

Love the poppies wreathe - you'll be dreaming of making them. Have you seen the ones that PurpleFi posted last year around this time? Another amazing group effort.

Gwen - love the top and DD looks great in it---perfect fit. She will get lots of comments in Spain.

Prayers for Marianne and MaryEllen and anyone else who needs them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I made the wreath , was going to say last spring but it was the year before
> Think I had been knitting for all of 3 month when I saw this pattern and decided to make it . I spent more time looking up what things like ssk meant than knitting the first few leaves 😄 but it was a good way to learn . I'm thinking I might make a new improved version as hopefully I can do better now


It is quite a remarkable accomplishment for such a beginner!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful grandkids Tami, Arriana has such an impish grin.


She certainly does! Mischief in those eyes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was in the middle of writing a post earlier when my battery ran out and I lost it! The cable for my iPad wasn't working so I got a new one, but it isn't an authentic Apple cable so it's a bit temperamental and doesn't always work. Think I'll need to buy a proper cable. I am on a starving day today and I'm finding this one hard...don't understand why some are easier than others? Anyway I'm trying to stick it out as it is working and I've lost 12lbs over the last 10 weeks or so. However I'm going away for 4 days next week with the girls, then the following week DH and I are off to Ireland for a week so I won't lose anything then! I may not be on much for the next couple of weeks because I don't know about wi-fi whilst I'm away, so Julie has very kindly agreed to keep the photo lists up to date and to post the summaries for the next 2 weeks....thanks again Julie! :thumbup:


Are you posting them to me, Kate? Just not sure of my start up date, I must have filed away your email!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The tee is beautiful, Gwen. And the fit looks about perfect!

I'm sitting in my car laughing out loud at your "wish I had 't said that " quips and remembered this old one. The woman went to the pharmacy and said to the pharmacist, "Do you have cotton balls?" "No ma'am," said the pharmacist "what do you think I am, a teddy bear?"


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Marianne and Mary Ellen.
> 
> We woke up to snow this morning!


Prayers for Marianne and Mary Ellen from me to


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, loved pic of grands. DGS is so serious and DGD has such a sweet smile.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 12:30 noon and we slept like a log last night. 
The fella that is doing the fundraiser for me...He and his wife came down and took Gage and I shopping for groceries. They are angels on earth. 

Exhausted. I am going to lay down for a bit. 

Check in later&#9786;


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 12:30 noon and we slept like a log last night.
> The fella that is doing the fundraiser for me...He and his wife came down and took Gage and I shopping for groceries. They are angels on earth.
> 
> Exhausted. I am going to lay down for a bit.
> ...


That is so wonderful. Things will work out.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my word, Sonja! Don't tell me you have only been knitting a few years and you make and create so many lovely things!?! You ARE a knitting ninja! Wow! It is a wonderful wreath!


Swedenme said:


> Yes I made the wreath , was going to say last spring but it was the year before
> Think I had been knitting for all of 3 month when I saw this pattern and decided to make it . I spent more time looking up what things like ssk meant than knitting the first few leaves 😄 but it was a good way to learn . I'm thinking I might make a new improved version as hopefully I can do better now


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such concentration on her sweet face!


tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Arriana's big brother, Damien, is behind her. He is concentrating on a comic book. He loves the library. I will have to remember to get a photo of Amber, Arriana, and me all knitting and crocheting together.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Seems my post disappeared. Lovely pictures. Prayers for all in need.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> If you can make that after only knitting for three months I can't imagine what you will be doing after three years........or maybe that's about now? No wonder all you items are so beautiful.


Thank you . I think it helped a lot that Frankie Browns patterns on ravelry are so well written and easy to follow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Tami...I love the pictures of the grandchildren. Learning to crochet with such focus. It won't be long and she will be making a simple chain. Reading is a passion of our family as well. So glad your grandson enjoys it so much.
> 
> Sonja...Continue to take care of yourself. Your family needs you to stay strong. I know that you are dealing with a lot right now and not at all easy to deal with. You have our love and support all over the world to help you along this journey as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary . 
What Bella and her family are going through breaks my heart . I sure wish a miracle would happen for this family


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats not sounding good Joy- healing would be a wonderful answer to pray, but if that is not God's desire then a peaceful and comfortable time for her.


Unfortunately, Margaret, their mother and middle brother both died of colon cancer. Mother because she was of that generation that did not speak of such things as changes in stool or bowel conditions and brother had no clue that it was happening lot him and although some of his step children worked in doctor's offices, no one talked about treatment even as they cared for him when bed-ridden.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I am unsure how much I may be around in the next couple of weeks, so I am making the most of this opportunity to join you all. The grandchildren are still off school for the next week, and I already have some duties organised. I also have a couple of U3A activities this week, then, early on Friday morning, we will be off on our much anticipated jaunt to Belgium and Luxembourg, during which time, I may or may not have Internet access.

There seems to be at least some good news around Sam's table. Daralene, the little skirt was superb, as was your presentation of it. I am sure your granddaughter will treasure that memory. Clearly, your husband is not the only one who can orchestrate a performance! And, Mel, I am so glad your move to the new apartment has gone ahead. You will soon have it feeling like home, I am sure of that.

A quick question from me: today, I had an email from my daughter which started 'I know it is a long time until Christmas, but...' This was accompanied by a link to Craftsy and a picture of a mermaid tail blanket. She (and 9 year old granddaughter) wants one as Christmas present. Unfortunately, I have been unable to download the free pattern, but I have been able to find similar (paid) patterns on Ravelry and Etsy. The question is, I am sure someone here has made something of the sort recently. If it was you, where did you find the pattern, and would you recommend it? Or does anyone have any thoughts one this? The tragedy is, I almost certainly have no suitable yarn in my stash, so will be forced to break my self-imposed yarn diet! Life can be tough at times.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

If you type it into the search (at the top of the page), many conversations come up. Good luck!


Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I am unsure how much I may be around in the next couple of weeks, so I am making the most of this opportunity to join you all. The grandchildren are still off school for the next week, and I already have some duties organised. I also have a couple of U3A activities this week, then, early on Friday morning, we will be off on our much anticipated jaunt to Belgium and Luxembourg, during which time, I may or may not have Internet access.
> 
> There seems to be at least some good news around Sam's table. Daralene, the little skirt was superb, as was your presentation of it. I am sure your granddaughter will treasure that memory. Clearly, your husband is not the only one who can orchestrate a performance! And, Mel, I am so glad your move to the new apartment has gone ahead. You will soon have it feeling like home, I am sure of that.
> 
> A quick question from me: today, I had an email from my daughter which started 'I know it is a long time until Christmas, but...' This was accompanied by a link to Craftsy and a picture of a mermaid tail blanket. She (and 9 year old granddaughter) wants one as Christmas present. Unfortunately, I have been unable to download the free pattern, but I have been able to find similar (paid) patterns on Ravelry and Etsy. The question is, I am sure someone here has made something of the sort recently. If it was you, where did you find the pattern, and would you recommend it? Or does anyone have any thoughts one this? The tragedy is, I almost certainly have no suitable yarn in my stash, so will be forced to break my self-imposed yarn diet! Life can be tough at times.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

oneapril said:


> If you type it into the search (at the top of the page), many conversations come up. Good luck!


Thanks. I tried that. It was a case of 'too much information'. I have a feeling that someone at the Tea Party made one, though possibly a baby one, rather than the older child/adult version.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I think you are right.


Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks. I tried that. It was a case of 'too much information'. I have a feeling that someone at the Tea Party made one, though possibly a baby one, rather than the older child/adult version.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I am unsure how much I may be around in the next couple of weeks, so I am making the most of this opportunity to join you all. The grandchildren are still off school for the next week, and I already have some duties organised. I also have a couple of U3A activities this week, then, early on Friday morning, we will be off on our much anticipated jaunt to Belgium and Luxembourg, during which time, I may or may not have Internet access.
> 
> There seems to be at least some good news around Sam's table. Daralene, the little skirt was superb, as was your presentation of it. I am sure your granddaughter will treasure that memory. Clearly, your husband is not the only one who can orchestrate a performance! And, Mel, I am so glad your move to the new apartment has gone ahead. You will soon have it feeling like home, I am sure of that.
> 
> A quick question from me: today, I had an email from my daughter which started 'I know it is a long time until Christmas, but...' This was accompanied by a link to Craftsy and a picture of a mermaid tail blanket. She (and 9 year old granddaughter) wants one as Christmas present. Unfortunately, I have been unable to download the free pattern, but I have been able to find similar (paid) patterns on Ravelry and Etsy. The question is, I am sure someone here has made something of the sort recently. If it was you, where did you find the pattern, and would you recommend it? Or does anyone have any thoughts one this? The tragedy is, I almost certainly have no suitable yarn in my stash, so will be forced to break my self-imposed yarn diet! Life can be tough at times.


I sent you a PM. I will get the information together later this afternoon. I am off to a meeting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks. I tried that. It was a case of 'too much information'. I have a feeling that someone at the Tea Party made one, though possibly a baby one, rather than the older child/adult version.


It's Mary ( pacer ) who made the mermaid blanket. She gave the link to a free pattern on ravelry . I'll go check and post the link

I see Mary answered you


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> I sent you a PM. I will get the information together later this afternoon. I am off to a meeting.


Thank you!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's Mary ( pacer ) who made the mermaid blanket. She gave the link to a free pattern on ravelry . I'll go check and post the link
> 
> I see Mary answered you


Yes, she was very kind to make time when she is so busy. I have to admit, I had a sneaking feeling that it might have been you, Sonja, who made the mermaid blanket - it definitely sounds your sort of thing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Oh my word, Sonja! Don't tell me you have only been knitting a few years and you make and create so many lovely things!?! You ARE a knitting ninja! Wow! It is a wonderful wreath!


Thank you very much oneapril . I started to learn myself to knit about 2 1/2 years ago and I love it .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, she was very kind to make time when she is so busy. I have to admit, I had a sneaking feeling that it might have been you, Sonja, who made the mermaid blanket - it definitely sounds your sort of thing!


I've got about 3 patterns stored on Ravelry just haven't got round to knitting one yet 😄


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I have looked and looked at your beautiful wreath and can not believe you knit that after only knitting for three months. Astonishing! Great job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Saturday 2 April '16

Today is Children's Book Day. Falling on Hans Christian Andersons birthday, Childrens Book Day celebrates childrens books and encourages children to read.

Today is World Autism Awareness Day. World Autism Awareness Day was established on December 18, 2007 by the United Nations. The General Assembly put together resolution 62/139, which consisted of four major elements. The participation of all UN organization and its member states, a dedication to raising awareness of Autism in the general community, and a standing request to the UN Secretary-General to move forth this message to all it the UN member states.

Autism affects approximately 1 out of every 150 children around the world. It is a neural development disorder that affects their ability to socialize normally by impacting their abilities to utilize verbal and non-verbal communication. Since 2012, there has been a 30% increase in the amount of children being affected with autism, and World Autism Awareness Day helps to bring awareness to this growing health concern.

Autism first appears very early on, sometimes manifesting as early as infancy, in other times waiting until later in childhood. The disease progresses steadily without remission, its first symptoms generally appearing around six-months, and being firmly in place by age two or three. Rather than having one distinguishing characteristic, Autism is indicated by the coming together of three separate symptoms. The triad includes difficulty socializing, problems in communication, and a limited number of interests combined with repetitive behavior such as can-stacking.

Autism is no longer classified as a single disorder, but rather an entire spectrum ranging in severity. Autism is the core of all of these syndromes, with its features being prevalent to varying degrees throughout, and includes such disorders such as Rett Syndrome and Childhood disintegrative disorder. One of the most commonly known disorders on the list, outside of Autism itself, is Aspergers. Asperger Syndrome is signified by the presence of Autism symptoms with no impairment of language development.

Asperger Syndrome often leads to problems with social interaction with their peers. Common body language queues that are picked up on by those not on the Autistic Spectrum are often lost on those who suffer from AS. It is not uncommon among the Asperger community to hear them speak of their frustrations with non-Asperger people, as huge chunks of the conversation just seem utterly lost on them. Things such as tone, context, and sarcasm have to be considered very carefully, as they are not often native to those with AS, and their frustration with communication often stems from this and other social queues.

However, much like anyone on the Autistic spectrum, they will present with areas of intelligence that are much stronger than that of others. These areas tend to be in the reading, language, music, or spatial skills, occasionally manifesting to such a degree that they may fall into the gifted range in those areas. This seems to be counterbalanced by significant delays in other areas of development.

On WAAD, you can help raise awareness by hosting an event with local families with Autistic family members, bringing them all together to be among others sharing their difficulties, challenges, and joys. You could contact local businesses and encourage them to light up their building blue to signal their support for those suffering from Autism, or you could even light up your own home. Spend WAAD reading about Autism and discussing it with others, and perhaps trying to gain a little understanding about this special group of people and the syndrome they live with.

Today is Love Your Produce Manager Day. Love Your Produce Manager Day was initiated in 2012 to celebrate all the hard work that Produce managers put in to bringing us the best and brightest of the worlds produce straight to your storefront. Produce managers are members of a rarely seen group within a grocery stores administrative staff. They are responsible for choosing what produce their store is going to carry, and where it is going to be obtained from. The next time you are in the produce section of your grocery store, take a moment to look around and appreciate all the choices you have, and realize that someone has to keep those orders flowing, the shelves stocked, and new selections coming to you every day.

It is because of produce managers that we get such selections as Chinese Gooseberries, better known throughout the world as Kiwifruit. Interestingly, Kiwifruit is known as that due to a massive marketing campaign done by inhabitants of New Zealand. New fruit selections such as this generally only find their way into new markets by the request of patrons, or a specialty produce manager who decides to take a chance on a new offering.

Key industry representatives such as Frieda Caplan (who was a produce distribution company owner back in 1962 when she received the inquiry from a produce manager in Salt Lake City about the Chinese Gooseberries) respond to the feedback of their customers and other produce managers to bring such new fruits into the marketplace.

In addition to placing orders, they also have to set up the display and how everything is going to look to customers coming into the store. Just take a look around at the beautiful palette of colors, sizes, flavors, and options presented to you every time you go to the store. Your produce manager is the one who sat down and figured out where everything was going to go, and made sure it all got there. That handwriting you see in grease-pen on the signs? Almost certainly the painstaking work of a produce manager preparing her store to be ready to bring you delicious and fresh new produce.

Speaking of fresh new produce, one of the ways you can celebrate Love your Produce Manager Day is by going in and asking your produce manager whats new and exciting today. Theyll be able to lead you to the freshest fruits, their new suppliers, and maybe even suggest some ways to serve the new delights theyve brought out to your storefront. They generally love questions about their newest selections, and are always to hear back if you dont care for a new provider of produce theyve started using!

So go in to your local store and bring in a little something for your produce manager, be it a card or just a thank you note for making sure you have such a wonderful selection each year. Bring in your suggestions and requests of things youd like to see in the store, youd be surprised how rarely they have reason to order something new! If theres something youve been wanting and its not there, just let them know! Love Your Produce Manager Day may only come once a year, but theyre at work the entire year round!

Today is Peanut Butter and Jelly Day. Peanut Butter and Jelly Day celebrates the most popular sandwich in America! It doesnt matter whether you like grape, strawberry, orange marmalade, blackberry, or any other form of jelly, the best compliment to them is the amazing and delectable peanut butter! Peanut Butter and Jelly has become such a popular taste sensation that it can be found in hundreds of different derivations.

Peanut Butter was first invented by the Aztecs, who ground roasted peanuts into a rich nutritious paste. Peanut paste has been used all over the world in many different derivations ever since, being an absolute foundation of many cuisines. One thing that made this protein and calorie dense food popular is its resistance to going off, and the ease with which it could be transported. Combine that with an amazing taste and texture, and its no wonder that peanut butter is a world favorite!

It comes in so many different varieties too! Chunky, smooth, natural, salted, unsalted, even premixed with jelly! Peanut Butter really is an amazing food, and has been used to feed those who havent been able to eat solid food for one reason or another. Its been used for a myriad of snacks, including ants on a log (Celery filled with peanut butter topped with raisins), peanut butter cookies, but its most popular derivation by far is the peanut butter and jelly sandwich!

Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwiches were thought to be invented during the American Civil war, when the men mixed their peanut ration and jelly ration to create a delicious new treat while out on the field. When the men finally returned from the war, bedraggled and tired, they also brought with them news of this wonderful treat that brought them comfort on the field. Peanut butter and jelly sales soared at the wars end, all thanks to this delightful combination of sweet jelly and smooth peanut butter!

Jelly in this case is the North American version of the word, referring to a special kind of clear fruit preserve that is created from sugar sweetened fruit juice into a gel-like state often utilizing nothing more than the naturally occurring pectin in the fruit. Sometimes it needs a little help, such as is the case with grapes, who are notoriously low in pectin. None the less, grape is a very popular flavor when mixed with peanut butter, second only to the luscious red strawberry!

There is a veritable rainbow of flavors of jelly available that can be used to help make this snack new every time! Grape, strawberry, blackberry, boysenberry, the possibilities are only limited by the types of fruit you can find! There are even more exotic flavors, such as hot chile pepper, habanero, even wasabi, and while these arent as popular in the United States, there are those who prefer these spicy kicks to the sweetness every jelly brings!

Peanut Butter and Jelly arent just found in sandwiches either! Theres Peanut Butter and Jelly Ice cream for those who prefer a cold mix of this treat, it can be found in a special brand of spread called Goobers where the Peanut Butter and Jelly come pre-mixed! There are Peanut Butter and Jelly cookies, cakes, even the famous breakfast tart company Pop-tarts has come up with a variety of peanut-butter and jelly sandwich Pop-Tarts. No matter what your particular taste, youre bound to find a variety of this delicious mix to suit your palette.

14 Ways To Instantly Upgrade Your Peanut Butter And Jelly

There is no sandwich more perfect than the peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Although its nothing fancy  just two pieces of bread topped with peanut butter (on both sides) and jelly  the two spreads get along like lifelong friends.

Peanut butter and jelly work harmoniously together to make sandwich perfection. The sweet jelly cuts the stickiness of the peanut butter in the nicest of ways. And peanut butter balances out the sugariness of the fruity jelly.

While we do prescribe to the if it aint broke dont fix it school of thought, we cant help but feel creative when thoughts of PB&J are in our heads. Not only can you make cakes, cookies and muffins with this perfect duo (seriously, you need to try these), but weve found countless ways to upgrade your everyday PB&J  not that it needs it, but just for kicks. Think bacon, chocolate and French toast.

Scroll down for the 14 ways you can make your peanut butter and jelly sandwicheven better than it already is.
Want to read more from HuffPost Taste? Follow us on Twitter, Facebook,Pinterest and Tumblr.

1 Add Fresh Fruit: Its like peanut butter and jelly just got a fresh new do.

2 Grill It: If it makes sense for a cheese sandwich, why not for peanut butter and jelly?

3 Add Butter: Trust Ruth Reichl when she says that butter elevates PBJ to a whole new realm of awesome.

4 Turn It Into French Toast:

Peanut Butter and Jelly French Toast Recipe

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 20 min.
MAKES: 6 servings

Ingredients

12 slices bread
3/4 cup peanut butter
6 tablespoons jelly or jam
3 eggs
3/4 cup milk
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons butter

Directions

1. Spread peanut butter on six slices of bread; spread jelly on six slices of bread. Put one slice of each together to form sandwiches.

2. In a large bowl, whisk the eggs, milk and salt.

3. Dip both sides of sandwiches in egg mixture.

4. In a large skillet, melt butter over medium heat.

5. Cook sandwiches for 2-3 minutes on each side or until golden brown. .

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/peanut-butter-and-jelly-french-toast

5 Get Serious And Deep Fry It

Deep-Fried Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches Recipe posted by David Leite

Adapted from Max and Eli Sussman | The Best Cookbook Ever | Olive Press, 2013

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches will now be guaranteed to silence your annoying child. This version not only calls for deep-frying the American staple, but also takes it to a whole different realm of deliciousness with the addition of banana chips for crunch and white chocolate sauce for dipping. Although this would be insane trade bait in the lunchroom, its best to eat these deep-fried wonders right out of the fryer.Max Sussman & Eli Sussman

LC Deep-Fried Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches Confession Note: We gotta confesswe struggled with the notion of gilding this childhood classic of a lily with ganache. We mean, what happened to purity of purpose? To simple pleasures? To us, the deep-fried rendition of a childhood peanut butter and jelly sandwich is damn good straight up. Cuz sometimes when its midnight and you need one of these, you need to cut corners. Just sayin. [Editors Note: You can easily scale down the recipe to make just one sandwich.] But if you feel the need to embellish, well, we admit, we hear its damn good with a shmear of the sweet stuff.

Special Equipment: Deep-fry or candy or instant-read thermometer

INGREDIENTS

For the white chocolate ganache (optional)

1 cup white chocolate chips
1/4 cup heavy cream

For the deep-fried peanut butter and jelly sandwiches

Peanut oil, for deep-frying
About 1/2 loaf best-quality bread, perhaps a heavy sourdough nut or fruit bread such as raisin-walnut bread
About 1/2 cup peanut butter
About 1/2 cup strawberry jam (or any flavor)
About 2 1/4 cups banana chips (optional)
1 cup (5 ounces) all-purpose flour
1/4 cup (2 ounces) granulated sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 to 3/4 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

DIRECTIONS

1. Make the white chocolate ganache (optional)

2. Place the white chocolate in a heatproof bowl and nest the bowl in a saucepan over but not touching simmering water. (Alternatively, put the chocolate in the top pan of a double boiler and place over the lower pan filled with simmering water.) Heat the chocolate until melted, occasionally stirring gently with a spatula to help the melting along. (Be careful not to let so much as a single drop of water get in the chocolate or it may seize.)

3. When the chocolate has fully melted, reduce the heat to low. Switch to a whisk and slowly add the cream, whisking constantly until fully incorporated. Remove the pan from the heat and scrape the ganache into a heatproof bowl. Cover with aluminum foil to keep warm.

Make the deep-fried peanut butter and jelly:

1. Pour enough oil in a deep pot or deep-fryer to measure about 3 inches. Heat the oil to 325°F (165°C).

2. Cut the bread into 8 slices, each about 1/4 inch thick. Go ahead and make 4 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. (If you are a human, you should know how to do this.) But for this fried version, be sure you dont overload them with too much PB or J. Before closing each sandwich, add a layer of banana chips if you dare.

3. In a bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt. Add 1/2 cup milk and vanilla and whisk until a smooth batter forms. If necessary, add more milk to create a dippable consistency.

4. When the oil is hot, make sure all the sandwiches are tightly closed. Then, working with 1 sandwich at a time, dip it into the batter and turn it gently to thoroughly coat it. Lift it from the batter and let the excess batter drip back into the bowl.

5. Using tongs to hold the sandwich tightly on 1 end, submerge the sandwich halfway into the hot oil and fry for 15 seconds, then release the sandwich into the oil. It should now float.

6. Fry the sandwich, turning once, until golden brown on both sides, 2 to 2 1/2 minutes per side. [Editors Note: If the sandwich isnt turning golden brown in the suggested time, increase the temperature of the oil to 350°F (177°C).]

7. Using the tongs, transfer the deep-fried PB&J to paper towels or a brown paper bag to drain. Repeat with the remaining sandwiches.

8. Serve the warm sandwiches with the white chocolate ganache, if using, on the side for dipping.

http://leitesculinaria.com/94164/recipes-deep-fried-peanut-butter-jelly-sandwiches.html#leBtqRC83prmsJM3.99

6 Burger-ize It: Okay, maybe this doesnt resemble a PBJ at all, but it is a burger with peanut butter and jelly ON IT. Its awesome.

7 Give It A French Twist, With A Crepe: Just because the French dont understand the beauty of peanut butter, doesnt mean this international combination isnt completely awesome.

8 Make It Into A Donut: Because, of course. All you need are glazed donuts, jelly and peanut butter to get it done.

Doughnuts with Brown Butter Vanilla Glaze

There isnt too much to say about these, except that they are unbelievable!!!! The dough is very forgiving- I accidentally left the dough for 4 hours, and I thought I would have to toss when I got back, but I didnt- the dough was great! I also waited about ½ hour between mixing all of the ingredients and adding the milk (again on accident) and it was totally fine!

Also, I really cant speak enough to how good these were. I brought the dough to my moms house and rolled them out, cut them and fried them up there, where a bunch of us had a family dinner. They were truly all eaten. Every single one. And, yes, I did have a stomach ache afterwards- but in a good way

Certainly feel free to skip the glaze and just go for powdered sugar or cinnamon and sugar.

Ingredients

Fluffy Doughnut Dough

½ oz of instant rise yeast
¼ cup water (that is about 110 degrees)
1 ½ cups whole milk
½ cup sugar
1 tsp salt
2 eggs, at room temperature
1/3 cup Crisco
2 ½ cups AP flour
3 cups cake flour

Directions

1. Add the milk to a small pan, and bring the milk to a boil. Immediately remove the pan from the heat and let the milk cool. (I think it helps if you transfer it to another bowl so that it can cool faster).

2. In a small bowl, combine the hot water and the yeast. Let sit while rising, about 10 minutes. (Also, make sure that you test the temperature of the water after it is in the bowl- because a cold bowl can cool the temperature down so much that the yeast doesnt rise. Also, make sure that you stir the yeast into the water right when you add it).

3. Combine the milk, sugar, salt, eggs, Crisco and the 2 ½ cups of AP flour. Mix well, and then add the yeast. When this is well combined, add the additional 3 cups of cake flour.

4.Mix on high for about 3-5 minutes, or until the dough is smooth.

5. Cover the mixing bowl with plastic wrap and leave in a non-drafty place for about an hour (or in my case up to 4 hours!).

6. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface and roll the nice, fluffy, soft dough to about ½ inch in thickness.

7. Using a doughnut cutter, or two round cookie cutters, cut out the doughnuts, (saving the holes).

8. Place these on a sheet pan (mine had a silpat, but you could use wax paper or parchment), and let them rise about another 30 minutes, and up to 2 hours.

9. In a large, heavy pot, heat 1 qt of vegetable oil to 350 degrees (please use a thermometer!!) Fry the doughnuts and doughnut holes just until golden brown, before gently flipping them with a chopstick or a Chinese spider strainer.

10. When golden on both sides, pick them up with the Chinese spider strainer. Let them sit on a cooling rack to drain, (although they really wont be very greasy). If you want them to be powdered sugar or cinnamon-sugar donuts, than immediately put them in a paper bag filled with the sugar or sugar mixture, and shake to coat.

11. Otherwise, dunk them (or double dunk them!) in the brown butter vanilla glaze and put them on the rack to cool and harden up.

Brown Butter Vanilla glaze

Ingredients

½ cup butter
2 ½ cups powdered sugar
1 Tbs vanilla paste, (or extract)
¼ cup hot water

Directions

1. In a small saucepan, heat butter until it has melted and started to brown. Add the vanilla.

2. Add the powdered sugar, and stir until it is starting to melt. stir heavily- it will be very thick and golden brown.

3. Add the water to thin the glaze, and whisk it until smooth.

http://heatherchristo.com/2010/07/10/doughnuts-with-brown-butter-vanilla-glaze/

9 Replace Jelly With Nutella, Add Bacon: Peanut butters getting serious.

10 Skip The Bread, Use Pancakes: Making mornings better.

Peanut Butter and Jelly Pancakes

Preparation time: 10 minute(s)
Cooking time: 6 minute(s)
Number of servings (yield): 4

Ingredients

1 ½ cup all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
¼ cup smooth peanut butter
1 large egg
1 tablespoon sugar
1 ¼ cups buttermilk
Canola oil for frying
Peanut butter and jelly

Instructions

1. In a medium bowl whisk together the flour, baking powder and salt.

2. In a separate bowl whisk together the peanut butter, egg, sugar and buttermilk until smooth.

3. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and whisk until you have a just combined batter.

4. Heat a large sauté pan or griddle and grease with the canola oil.

5. For each pancake drop about ¼ cup of the batter onto the hot griddle and let cook about 2 minutes on each side or until golden brown.

6. Spread the peanut butter and jelly between pancakes and dust the tops with powdered sugar if desired.

http://heatherchristo.com/2013/09/02/peanut-butter-and-jelly-pancakes/

11 Make It An Elvis: If peanut butter, banana and sometimes bacon was good enough for Elvis, its good enough for us.

12 Replace The Bread With Pound Cake: You wont regret this.

13 Club It: Because one peanut butter and jelly is never enough.

14 Make It A Smore: Its like the Fluffernutter and PBJ made best friends with chocolate.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/26/peanut-butter-and-jelly-upgrade_n_4854550.html

Today is Pillow Fight Day. What are you waiting for? Youve always wanted an excuse to take part in a massive, organised pillow fight Right? Well, what better opportunity than Pillow Fight Day?

Grab your pillows, and head for the nearest organised pillow fight. Play nicely, though!

Today is Ferret Day. The ferret is a much maligned and misunderstood animal, widely believed to be a smelly, quarrelsome, amoral, biting beast. All you have to do is take a quick look at some of the most popular childrens stories like Wind in the Willows to observe this phenomenon. However,this stereotype couldnt be further from the truth. Ferrets are often kept as working animals due to their agility and intelligence, but are also known to make loyal and rewarding companions. Ferret Day promotes the true virtues of this cute, cuddly critter and furthers the welfare of ferrets everywhere. Ferret Day seeks to celebrate these remarkable and resilient creatures as well as raise awareness about the standards of welfare, nutrition and care. Ferret Day provides a focus for ferret-lovers to work together and share their passion, as well as educate the wider public about this fine, upstanding member of the weasel family.

The History of Ferret Day

Human beings are thought to have domesticated ferrets about 2,500 years ago. The precise reason is unknown, but historians believe that Romans used them for hunting. When Europeans traveled to the New World, they soon decided to bring ferrets the their colonies to get the rodent problem under control. In modern times, ferrets are still used to manage so-called plague species, such as rabbits. Ferrets have also been used in many areas of research, such as the pathogenesis and treatment of various diseases. Fields such as virology, endocrinology and neuroscience also use ferrets as experimental subjects. In the UK, rural fairs and festivals organize ferret racing competitions during which the ferrets that run through pipes while their owners bet on which animal will make it through first. Ferrets are relatively common household pets nowadays as well. Ferret Day was officially recognized in 2014, although it had in fact been created several years before that by Carol Roche, a New Yorker enchanted by her new pet which she said was, as affectionate and social as a puppy and independent and playful as a kitten.

How to Celebrate Ferret Day

If you have a ferret, celebrating this day is as simple as spending some extra time with your petlike all pets, nothing could make your ferret happier than just having some fun with with you. And even if you dont have a pet ferret, there is no reason why you shouldnt celebrate Ferret Day! One of the best ways to do this is to educate yourself a little about these amazing little animals.

Ferrets have been used to run wire in places like Buckingham Palace and Greenwich Park during some of the most important events in Englands history.
Ferrets love to sleep, dozing for up to 18 hours daily.
Ferrets cannot catch colds from their humans, but they can catch influenza and sinus infections.
Ferrets can easily be trained to use a litter box, like cats.
A group of ferrets is called a business, and they definitely have fun like nobodys business!
The most famous artistic portrayal of a ferret is undoubtedly Leonardo da Vincis Lady with an Ermine painting that dates back to 1490.
Ferrets express their joy by doing what is called the Ferret Wardance, during which they jump excitedly and even bump into things.

Today is Tangible Karma Day. The purpose of Tangible Karma Day is for people celebrating the event to de-clutter their lives and to give to other people who are in need. Tangible Karma is a company founded by Amber Nicole Dilger in 2005 and her idea was to recycle and reuse. You can visit their website to donate goods and track how they are used to help others. From this company came the inspiration for Tangible Karma Day.

There are several ways that people can celebrate Tangible Karma Day. One way is for individuals or groups to spend an hour of their day de-cluttering their lives and giving any unwanted items to those in need. Similarly, you can invite people to your home and gather together items to give to charity collectively. Another option is to volunteer at a shelter to help those in need for one day.

Which music group's 1990 Grammy Award was revoked after a lip-synching controversy?

Pet Shop Boys
Duran Duran
Milli Vanilli
The Bangles

Lizards communicate by doing push-ups.

April 2
(1965-2012) - Rodney King
(1939-1984) - Marvin Gaye

April 2, 1917
President Woodrow Wilson asked Congress to declare war against Germany, saying, "The world must be made safe for democracy."

Answer: Milli Vanilli was a German R&B duo from Munich. The group was founded by Frank Farian in 1988 and consisted of Fab Morvan and Rob Pilatus. The group's debut album Girl You Know It's True achieved international success and earned them a Grammy Award for Best New Artist in 1990. Milli Vanilli became one of the most popular pop acts in the late 1980s and early 1990s. Their success turned to infamy when Morvan, Pilatus and their agent Sergio Vendero confessed that Morvan and Pilatus did not actually sing any of the vocals heard on the record. As a result of American media pressure, Milli Vanilli's Grammy was withdrawn four days later. The pair returned the Grammy awards and asked they be given to the real vocalists. The group recorded a comeback album in 1998, but Rob Pilatus died before the album was released.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to mary ellen to wrap her up in warm healing goodness and get her back in the pink real quick. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Marking my place for the new week.
> 
> Gwen, the sweater and DD look lovely together.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've been meaning to ask gwen - how is the sight in the eye you jus had done? starting the healing energy on its way to start the healing process on the upcoming surgery. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I'm on the first page! Just ordered Chinese food for dinner. DH will pick it up on his way home. DD just left for work. I just got home from doctor's appointment to check the eye and schedule the cataract surgery for the other eye. Going to have it done next Thursday. Thrilled they were able to get me scheduled so soon as I will need to be going to NC to help cousin that is having hip replaced on the 22nd. Also, Marianne is having to have surgery scheduled. She has several growths on what remains of her thyroid (remember she had 1/2 removed a couple of years ago) and the doctor is leary of one of the growths particularly. I've told her I would do my best to be there for her again. Please keep her in prayer.
> 
> I finally got DD to try on the top I just finished for her and since I was asked to take a picture of her in it here it is. Again, I haven't blocked it yet but it fit nicely and even better she likes it!
> 
> Thanks as always to the summary girls and to Sam for starting us off again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's snowing to beat the band here - big flakes - but it doesn't seem to be sticking. i thought it was to be rain but think it is too cold to rain. oh - just looked outside - it is beginning to stick. mother nature just doesn't want to leave loose of winter yet. heidi is grocery shopping - hope the roads are good for her to get home. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Marianne and Mary Ellen.
> 
> We woke up to snow this morning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really doesn't seem that long ago that you posted the picture of you holding her in christening gown. i think you should start her on a pair of socks. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Arriana's big brother, Damien, is behind her. He is concentrating on a comic book. He loves the library. I will have to remember to get a photo of Amber, Arriana, and me all knitting and crocheting together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that could be - i told him i didn't think it was anything to worry about - it was not that important that he remember. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, if Gary mentions not remembering the accident, tell him not to push it. He may never remember it. DH rear ended a garbage container truck that was being towed by another garbage truck to get it started one February morning in 1979 or 1980, cant remember which. Anyway, to this day, he doesn't remember it. Of course he got ticketed for unassured clear distance, but there is no power to run lights on a diesel, at least not then, don't know about now, so there weren't any tail lights for him to even see the truck until too late, as it was dark out, on his way to work. I think it is God's way of protecting us from something like that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it certainly turned out well for a beginning knitting pattern. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes I made the wreath , was going to say last spring but it was the year before
> Think I had been knitting for all of 3 month when I saw this pattern and decided to make it . I spent more time looking up what things like ssk meant than knitting the first few leaves 😄 but it was a good way to learn . I'm thinking I might make a new improved version as hopefully I can do better now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go kate - it you watch a little what you eat while you are gone you shouldn't gain much back. besides you will be walking a great deal i would think while you are in ireland. --- sam



KateB said:


> I was in the middle of writing a post earlier when my battery ran out and I lost it! The cable for my iPad wasn't working so I got a new one, but it isn't an authentic Apple cable so it's a bit temperamental and doesn't always work. Think I'll need to buy a proper cable. I am on a starving day today and I'm finding this one hard...don't understand why some are easier than others? Anyway I'm trying to stick it out as it is working and I've lost 12lbs over the last 10 weeks or so. However I'm going away for 4 days next week with the girls, then the following week DH and I are off to Ireland for a week so I won't lose anything then! I may not be on much for the next couple of weeks because I don't know about wi-fi whilst I'm away, so Julie has very kindly agreed to keep the photo lists up to date and to post the summaries for the next 2 weeks....thanks again Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathleendoris - talk to pacer - she was the one that did the mermaid tail blankets. she will be glad to help you i am sure. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I am unsure how much I may be around in the next couple of weeks, so I am making the most of this opportunity to join you all. The grandchildren are still off school for the next week, and I already have some duties organised. I also have a couple of U3A activities this week, then, early on Friday morning, we will be off on our much anticipated jaunt to Belgium and Luxembourg, during which time, I may or may not have Internet access.
> 
> There seems to be at least some good news around Sam's table. Daralene, the little skirt was superb, as was your presentation of it. I am sure your granddaughter will treasure that memory. Clearly, your husband is not the only one who can orchestrate a performance! And, Mel, I am so glad your move to the new apartment has gone ahead. You will soon have it feeling like home, I am sure of that.
> 
> A quick question from me: today, I had an email from my daughter which started 'I know it is a long time until Christmas, but...' This was accompanied by a link to Craftsy and a picture of a mermaid tail blanket. She (and 9 year old granddaughter) wants one as Christmas present. Unfortunately, I have been unable to download the free pattern, but I have been able to find similar (paid) patterns on Ravelry and Etsy. The question is, I am sure someone here has made something of the sort recently. If it was you, where did you find the pattern, and would you recommend it? Or does anyone have any thoughts one this? The tragedy is, I almost certainly have no suitable yarn in my stash, so will be forced to break my self-imposed yarn diet! Life can be tough at times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had heavy heavy rain last night but today is absolutely glorious. It is curently 66F and sunny. We have doors open and am spring cleaning like a crazy woman. Just taking a little break as I've been at it since around 11 this morning non-stop. Some areas further south did have quite a few tornadoes.

DH discovered a leak on the glassed in porch room (attache to house but roof not part of house roof) and it has caused a big mess on the ceiling tiles of the glassed porch so he is working as resealing that roof. Prior to that he was actually starting to work on finishing enclosing part of my deck I've been patiently waiting for. Too many irons in the fire for sure.



oneapril said:


> Gwen, how was the weather in your area? I hope all is well. It sure sounds like the southern states were hammered!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Tami...I love the pictures of the grandchildren. Learning to crochet with such focus. It won't be long and she will be making a simple chain. Reading is a passion of our family as well. So glad your grandson enjoys it so much.
> 
> Sonja...Continue to take care of yourself. Your family needs you to stay strong. I know that you are dealing with a lot right now and not at all easy to deal with. You have our love and support all over the world to help you along this journey as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update on Bella. It's good to hear she's out of hospital.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures of both kids. Arriana has that "impish look" on her face; such a doll!


tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Arriana's big brother, Damien, is behind her. He is concentrating on a comic book. He loves the library. I will have to remember to get a photo of Amber, Arriana, and me all knitting and crocheting together.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good one!



machriste said:


> The tee is beautiful, Gwen. And the fit looks about perfect!
> 
> I'm sitting in my car laughing out loud at your "wish I had 't said that " quips and remembered this old one. The woman went to the pharmacy and said to the pharmacist, "Do you have cotton balls?" "No ma'am," said the pharmacist "what do you think I am, a teddy bear?"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is really good Sam. It is still "adjusting"; initially had 20/20 the day after surgery but because of having the condition called Dry Eye (I use Restasis) yesterday when they initially checked it it was not quite as good. Doc said it was still fluctuating and to be sure to be using other OTC dry eye drops between doses in morning and night of the Restasis. I've very pleased with the results. After both eyes are done I'm supposedly only going to need the inexpensive reading glasses which will be awesome.



thewren said:


> i've been meaning to ask gwen - how is the sight in the eye you jus had done? starting the healing energy on its way to start the healing process on the upcoming surgery. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Gwen, So pleased you're happy with eye surgery it sure is a fantastic improvement for you.
We are settling down after last weeks dramas. Our SIL is home again but we are keeping our distance as we need space after her terrible behaviour.
She's been so abusive to all, and we sure don't need to be on receiving end of her spite. Will catchup with everybody's chat on here. Cheers Fan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...back to cleaning. Gotta take advantage of DH helping me some and this beautiful weather not to mention that I'm feeling really pretty good today. 
Oh, got to tell what dear sweet DH did for me for next Saturday. He had hired two helpers for me to clean and organize. They are the older daughters of a good friend of ours that have a green cleaning service and they will be here next Saturday for 4 hours. I am over the moon with delight. There are just some things I can not do or at least do well anymore and DD is so busy between work and school she honestly doesn't have much time to help me. 
He even said if I like what they do I can arrange for them to help me again another time too if I want. Okay....off to work. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I know some of you are wondering why we have such a temperamental SIL so I thought I would paint you a picture of her life so you might understand a bit more.
She and her family emigrated to NZ from Denmark in 1950, she was 4 years old. Not long afterwards her mother left the marriage with another man, leaving her father to bring both she, and her older brother up.
Father couldn't cope so he put her in an orphanage which was a huge rejection for a little girl to deal with.
Later he married a Danish lady and Lilian came home, but it wasn't to last the stepmother left and returned to Denmark, another rejection.
She married our brother in law Don at age 18 and hoped life would be better. Sadly she had several miscarriages and a hysterectomy at 36.
She loves children and it was a bitter blow. Don was an alcoholic and the last straw for her was him passing one year ago. 
She is one very bitter sad woman who has not been able to rise above the things which have happened in her life. She has two sides to her nature, one very sweet kind generous side, and then there's her nasty sarcastic side and you never know which side you will encounter. 
So there you have it, a tough woman to deal with, but we love her when she's being nice, it's so sad and we hope she gets peace one of these days, even though it means we lose her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know some of you are wondering why we have such a temperamental SIL so I thought I would paint you a picture of her life so you might understand a bit more.
> She and her family emigrated to NZ from Denmark in 1950, she was 4 years old. Not long afterwards her mother left the marriage with another man, leaving her father to bring both she, and her older brother up.
> Father couldn't cope so he put her in an orphanage which was a huge rejection for a little girl to deal with.
> Later he married a Danish lady and Lilian came home, but it wasn't to last the stepmother left and returned to Denmark, another rejection.
> ...


No need for any explanations - she's your family and you love her so we do too. No one ever knows what the other person has or is going through so we're determined to be kind! I'm so happy that she has you in her life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It is really good Sam. It is still "adjusting"; initially had 20/20 the day after surgery but because of having the condition called Dry Eye (I use Restasis) yesterday when they initially checked it it was not quite as good. Doc said it was still fluctuating and to be sure to be using other OTC dry eye drops between doses in morning and night of the Restasis. I've very pleased with the results. After both eyes are done I'm supposedly only going to need the inexpensive reading glasses which will be awesome.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that man is a definite keeper. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...back to cleaning. Gotta take advantage of DH helping me some and this beautiful weather not to mention that I'm feeling really pretty good today.
> Oh, got to tell what dear sweet DH did for me for next Saturday. He had hired two helpers for me to clean and organize. They are the older daughters of a good friend of ours that have a green cleaning service and they will be here next Saturday for 4 hours. I am over the moon with delight. There are just some things I can not do or at least do well anymore and DD is so busy between work and school she honestly doesn't have much time to help me.
> He even said if I like what they do I can arrange for them to help me again another time too if I want. Okay....off to work. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rejection - so many times - it would be difficult to rise above that. it would be nice if she sought some help but at this late date i would doubt that is on her radar. the important think is that you and dh take care of yourselves. --- sam



Fan said:


> I know some of you are wondering why we have such a temperamental SIL so I thought I would paint you a picture of her life so you might understand a bit more.
> She and her family emigrated to NZ from Denmark in 1950, she was 4 years old. Not long afterwards her mother left the marriage with another man, leaving her father to bring both she, and her older brother up.
> Father couldn't cope so he put her in an orphanage which was a huge rejection for a little girl to deal with.
> Later he married a Danish lady and Lilian came home, but it wasn't to last the stepmother left and returned to Denmark, another rejection.
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We are doing just that Sam, taking time out and looking after ourselves.
Not feeling so good today, my back is aching a lot so taking things real easy today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you posting them to me, Kate? Just not sure of my start up date, I must have filed away your email!


I'll e-mail the beginnings of this week to you late tomorrow, Julie, then it's all yours for 2 weeks! I'm back on the 18th so I'll be able to do the week beginning 15th.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 12:30 noon and we slept like a log last night.
> The fella that is doing the fundraiser for me...He and his wife came down and took Gage and I shopping for groceries. They are angels on earth.
> 
> Exhausted. I am going to lay down for a bit.
> ...


Good to have the angels helping you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Try Pacer in the TP. She made at least one recently.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

HI all, been cleaning and reorganizing the closets today. Did not get as much done as wanted or needed but just got tired out. So quit and decided to check in on you guys. 
Sonja your knitting is so nice, loved the wreath. 
The sun has been out all day and the wind died down, but the temperatures have stayed down also. As Sam said spring keeps teasing us but just does not stay around.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite a remarkable accomplishment for such a beginner!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some odd facts from mjs:-

*Glass* takes one million years to decompose, which means it never wears out and can be recycled an infinite amount of times! 

*Gold* is the only metal that doesn't rust, even if it's buried in the ground for thousands of years. 

*Your tongue* is the only muscle in your body that is attached at only one end. 

*If you stop getting thirsty,* you need to drink more water. When a human body is dehydrated, its thirst mechanism shuts off.

*Zero* is the only number that cannot be represented by Roman numerals.

*Kites* were used in the American Civil War to deliver letters and newspapers. 

*The song, Auld Lang Syne,* is sung at the stroke of midnight in almost every English-speaking country in the world to bring in the new year.

*Drinking water after eating* reduces the acid in your mouth by 61 percent.

*Peanut oil* is used for cooking in submarines because it doesn't smoke unless it's heated above 450F. 

*The roar* that we hear when we place a seashell next to our ear is not the ocean, but rather the sound of blood surging through the veins in the ear. 

*Nine out of every 10* living things live in the ocean.

*The banana* cannot reproduce itself. It can be propagated only by the hand of man.

*Airports at higher altitudes* require a longer airstrip due to lower air density.

*The University of Alaska* spans four time zones.

*The tooth* is the only part of the human body that cannot heal itself. 

*In ancient Greece, * tossing an apple to a girl was a traditional proposal of marriage. Catching it meant she accepted.

*Warner Communications* paid 28 million for the copyright to the song Happy Birthday.

*Intelligent people* have more zinc and copper in their hair.

*A comet's tail* always points away from the sun.

*The Swine Flu* vaccine in 1976 caused more death and illness than the disease it was intended to prevent.

*Caffeine* increases the power of aspirin and other painkillers, that is why it is found in some medicines.

*The military salute* is a motion that evolved from medieval times, when knights in armor raised their visors to reveal their identity.

*If you get into the bottom of a well or a tall chimney and look up,* you can see stars, even in the middle of the day.

*When a person dies,* hearing is the last sense to go. The first sense lost is sight.

*In ancient times* strangers shook hands to show that they were unarmed.

*Strawberries* are the only fruits whose seeds grow on the outside. 

*Avocados* have the highest calories of any fruit at 167 calories per hundred grams. 

*The moon* moves about two inches away from the Earth each year.

*The Earth* gets 100 tons heavier every day due to falling space dust. 

*Due to earth's gravity* it is impossible for mountains to be higher than 15,000 meters. 

*Mickey Mouse* is known as "Topolino" in Italy.

*Soldiers* do not march in step when going across bridges because they could set up a vibration which could be sufficient to knock the bridge down. 

*Everything* weighs one percent less at the equator.

*For every extra kilogram* carried on a space flight, 530 kg of excess fuel are needed at lift-off. 

*The letter J* does not appear anywhere on the periodic table of the elements.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Interesting information, Julie - thanks. Although the thought of the weight of all the space dust is a little alarming!


Lurker 2 said:


> Some odd facts from mjs:-
> 
> *Glass* takes one million years to decompose, which means it never wears out and can be recycled an infinite amount of times!
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sad for Lillian, and continued prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Try Pacer in the TP. She made at least one recently.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I just sent her a private message with the information for the pattern. It is by Jennifer Gelder and is known as Jean Lafitte Mermaid Lap Blanket/Sack. It will fit a child and a small/medium size adult. I did not try it out on my very large body since I did not make it for myself and I didn't want to stretch it out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Thanks for the information on aspergers. I shared on facebook a neat video that was posted on aspergers. It showed the world through the eyes and ears of someone with aspergers. Did you know that some of these people will have their day messed up by someone saying "Hi, how are you doing?" It is more challenging for the brain to process certain information. Matthew still looks at me to figure out his age and where we live. He has memorized our phone number which is a huge blessing. We have a number that works for his thought process. He never did memorize our address and phone number in Ohio. He could not tell anyone his birthday for many years. He use to fixate on dinosaurs. When his eyes were going bad, I knew it because he would tell me that he saw a t-rex eating the trees as we drove down the road. It was amazing hearing what he saw when the eye muscles got so weak. I am glad that he now draws and does ceramic. Computers are so important to him as well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a husband! ♡


Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...back to cleaning. Gotta take advantage of DH helping me some and this beautiful weather not to mention that I'm feeling really pretty good today.
> Oh, got to tell what dear sweet DH did for me for next Saturday. He had hired two helpers for me to clean and organize. They are the older daughters of a good friend of ours that have a green cleaning service and they will be here next Saturday for 4 hours. I am over the moon with delight. There are just some things I can not do or at least do well anymore and DD is so busy between work and school she honestly doesn't have much time to help me.
> He even said if I like what they do I can arrange for them to help me again another time too if I want. Okay....off to work. TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you sharing about Matthew, Mary. You are such a wonderful advocate for Matthew, helping him to find the things that allow him to express himself. You may be interested in looking at the website of Temple Grandin, a professor at Colorado State, who also has aspergers. She speaks all over the world on autism and for those who are autistic. She is very interesting and her biography is well worth the read. templegrandin.com


pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for the information on aspergers. I shared on facebook a neat video that was posted on aspergers. It showed the world through the eyes and ears of someone with aspergers. Did you know that some of these people will have their day messed up by someone saying "Hi, how are you doing?" It is more challenging for the brain to process certain information. Matthew still looks at me to figure out his age and where we live. He has memorized our phone number which is a huge blessing. We have a number that works for his thought process. He never did memorize our address and phone number in Ohio. He could not tell anyone his birthday for many years. He use to fixate on dinosaurs. When his eyes were going bad, I knew it because he would tell me that he saw a t-rex eating the trees as we drove down the road. It was amazing hearing what he saw when the eye muscles got so weak. I am glad that he now draws and does ceramic. Computers are so important to him as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so tired and only got most of the living room done; still have to clear off the coffee table and finish dusting. I rearranged the furniture, swept, vacuumed, swept vacuumed, swept yet again and then mopped. (took up the area rug for the spring & summer which is why thee was so much sweeping and vacuuming) It took me forever!!! Tomorrow will tackle the last bit in the living room and then tackle the dining room. Would do more tonight but back is hurting as well as feet. Feels so good to have this much done. And yes, it is a pretty large room and I do move slow....LOL Also had to "fix" the vacuum cleaner. Still not working like it should and will need to get an estimate on repair; closest dyson certified repair place about 45 minutes away. Depending on the estimate will determine if I fix it or trade it in on their upgrade program (unfortunately it is out of warranty).


DH got the roof of the front glassed porch resurfaced. It was quite a job but it had to be done and today was perfect weather to do it; not too hot or cold. A messy job but so thankful he knows what to do and does it. Blessed to be married to this man for sure. As Sam said, he is such a keeper.

Sydney was so funny when he came in and saw the furniture all changed in the living room. He had gone with Hannah to a friend's farm and met his first horse. DD said he so wanted to play with the horse and just kept sniffing it through the fence and wagging his tail. Anyway, when they came home he just had the funniest confused look on his face. He wasn't sure how to navigate around the furniture at first. 

Okay, I've written a small novel here so will now go knit some. Hugs and prayers for all with special prayers for Bella, Mary Ellen, and Sonja's son, the sister of the "Housemother of the Year" (you know who you are!). TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A successful day! Now relax!


Gweniepooh said:


> I am so tired and only got most of the living room done; still have to clear off the coffee table and finish dusting. I rearranged the furniture, swept, vacuumed, swept vacuumed, swept yet again and then mopped. (took up the area rug for the spring & summer which is why thee was so much sweeping and vacuuming) It took me forever!!! Tomorrow will tackle the last bit in the living room and then tackle the dining room. Would do more tonight but back is hurting as well as feet. Feels so good to have this much done. And yes, it is a pretty large room and I do move slow....LOL Also had to "fix" the vacuum cleaner. Still not working like it should and will need to get an estimate on repair; closest dyson certified repair place about 45 minutes away. Depending on the estimate will determine if I fix it or trade it in on their upgrade program (unfortunately it is out of warranty).
> 
> DH got the roof of the front glassed porch resurfaced. It was quite a job but it had to be done and today was perfect weather to do it; not too hot or cold. A messy job but so thankful he knows what to do and does it. Blessed to be married to this man for sure. As Sam said, he is such a keeper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, Sam thank you for the Tea Party, Kate, Margaret, and Julie, thank s for the summary, need it this week, drastically, I wasn't on after page 23, no reason inparticular, just one of those weeks where I was in my own world and a bit unsociable. Oh well, we all have to have those once in a while. 
I have been knitting though, I have gotten my Aunts wrap done, I'll post as soon as the buttons are cooled and I've sewn them on, I made them out of FIMO a bit ago, I've also started a sweater for David, I told him if he doesn't wear it, I'm stealing it. lol
Mel, congrats on getting moved into the new apartment, I hope that you have Deuce with you now. 
Everyone with ailments, I hope that you or yours are doing much better. 
Marla and I went to the dog show in Mitchell today, we are going again tomorrow, it's a lot of fun. We don't have anything to show but it's fun to go watch and play with all the dogs, most are so friendly and happy to have you pet and love on their dogs. 
Okay, back to read Sam's opening and get caught up here while I watch the Ladies short program, World skating in Boston, I've been recording them so that I can try to watch them while David is out fishing.

Oh, Sam, before I forget! I saw Ina make these last week and though of you, I made them today without the peanut butter chips since I didn't have any but they were still fabulous. 
Helps if I post the link. :roll: 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/chocolate-peanut-butter-globs.html


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, I made the Chana Alou Masala for dinner tonight. Thanks for the recipe - it was delicious!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to hear from you, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, Sam thank you for the Tea Party, Kate, Margaret, and Julie, thank s for the summary, need it this week, drastically, I wasn't on after page 23, no reason inparticular, just one of those weeks where I was in my own world and a bit unsociable. Oh well, we all have to have those once in a while.
> I have been knitting though, I have gotten my Aunts wrap done, I'll post as soon as the buttons are cooled and I've sewn them on, I made them out of FIMO a bit ago, I've also started a sweater for David, I told him if he doesn't wear it, I'm stealing it. lol
> Mel, congrats on getting moved into the new apartment, I hope that you have Deuce with you now.
> Everyone with ailments, I hope that you or yours are doing much better.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam I completely sympathise with your "full head", that was a large part of my problem last week, one day in the 70's then a couple days in the 30's then warm again, 3-4 inches of snow last week too. 
I sure hope that the weather settles soon and we have just some nice spring weather without all the major barometric changes. 

Daralene, congrats to DH on his CD!! :thumbup: 

Busyworkerbee, hoping that the new valve does wonders for your DN and that she has a very uneventful surgery and recovery. 

Fan, so glad that your SIL has accepted treatment, prayers really do work don't they, and hopefully she will continue to do so much better. I'm sure that it has to be a relief for you, but I'm sure you will be on pins and needles waiting to see if it sticks.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a relief to hear form you, Kaye. I was just asking about you a bit ago. Happy to know that it was only the weather that kept you away from the table.

How are David and Marla and all the furbabies doing these days?

Looking forward to seeing you at Defiance in August.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, Hannah is such a pretty girl and your sweater is just lovely also. They go well together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My first ANZAC Day wreath


That is beautiful! Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Marking my spot. The wind is howling out, the street lights are even moving.


It was really windy here last week too. Hope it's settled down for you by now though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Marking my place for the new week.
> 
> Gwen, the sweater and DD look lovely together.
> 
> ...


Hi Joy, I'm still here, was just having an I don't want to be social week last week with all the weather changes, we got about 3-5 inches depending on where in the yard it was, it would have been more but it was really wet and the first several inches melted as it hit the ground, it was mostly gone by Thursday, we have a few spots here and there left that are in the shade, but today was in the 60's and tomorrow also, so it will all be gone by tomorrow night, I'm sure. 
 I'll be better this week, don't have near the headache that was last week.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad you're feeling better, Kaye. Hope this coming week is a great improvement for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I've heard from her. Her sister and family are in the process of moving in with her temporarily as they old their home and are moving close to her and her DH. They will stay with Betty as they house hunt. Betty is very busy right now.


Oh I am sure she will enjoy the company, and it is so great that they are moving closer to Betty and Jim, I know she will enjoy having them close by. I do miss her posts, and everytime I see something that says "I love you to the moon and back," I think of Betty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on the sweater and kinds words about Hannah. DH and I like to say she is the best thing we ever made! LOL
> 
> Okay, I hesitated briefly about posting the next but figured we could all use some laughter even if it is a tiny bit "blue". I got the following from my DB.
> If I offend anyone please accept my apology.
> ...


Oh Gwen! Thank you for that, David was laughing as hard as I was, though it was hard for me to read them out loud while laughing so hard. lolololol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> So glad you're feeling better, Kaye. Hope this coming week is a great improvement for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's a relief to hear form you, Kaye. I was just asking about you a bit ago. Happy to know that it was only the weather that kept you away from the table.
> 
> How are David and Marla and all the furbabies doing these days?
> 
> ...


Hi Joy, I responded on another post, but I got sidetracked watching skating and pressed send without finishing my post, I'm definitely prayer for healing and for the surgery to go well.

Everyone is doing well, the babies are all fat and sassy, David and Marla are sassy as well. lolol David has been in a really good mood this last week, praying that it lasts, he was grumpy for a good month or so, well he was fine at home, but grumpy on the road, he was in a funk. He deals with a bit of depression and he really doesn't do well without a routine and unfortunately truck driving doesn't have much routine to it, unless he gets lucky enough to have the same run for several weeks in a row. 
 But I'll keep him, he keeps things interesting. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Arriana's big brother, Damien, is behind her. He is concentrating on a comic book. He loves the library. I will have to remember to get a photo of Amber, Arriana, and me all knitting and crocheting together.


They are both so cute, but she has a devilish little twinkle, doesn't she. 
It would be great to see a pic of the three of you knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Internet keeps blinking in and out, don't know what's going on with that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami...I love the pictures of the grandchildren. Learning to crochet with such focus. It won't be long and she will be making a simple chain. Reading is a passion of our family as well. So glad your grandson enjoys it so much.
> 
> Sonja...Continue to take care of yourself. Your family needs you to stay strong. I know that you are dealing with a lot right now and not at all easy to deal with. You have our love and support all over the world to help you along this journey as well.
> 
> ...


Your weekends are as busy as your work days I think.  You certainly get the most out of your days, that's for sure. 
I so pray for a miracle for little Bella and the family, but I do pray often for quality at least as much as quantity if a miracle doesn't happen. Poor little lamb has gone through so much in her 3 years and keeps such a lovely smile on her little face.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, would love to go to dog show. Enjoy.
Mel, you deserve an angel,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> The tee is beautiful, Gwen. And the fit looks about perfect!
> 
> I'm sitting in my car laughing out loud at your "wish I had 't said that " quips and remembered this old one. The woman went to the pharmacy and said to the pharmacist, "Do you have cotton balls?" "No ma'am," said the pharmacist "what do you think I am, a teddy bear?"


 :shock: :XD: 
Poor woman, I imagine she turned a couple shades of red. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 12:30 noon and we slept like a log last night.
> The fella that is doing the fundraiser for me...He and his wife came down and took Gage and I shopping for groceries. They are angels on earth.
> 
> Exhausted. I am going to lay down for a bit.
> ...


 :thumbup: They are wonderful people, how is the fundraiser going?
Definitely make sure you are getting the rest you need, we don't want you back in the health spa.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kaye, glad to have you back. Totally understand the weather and feeling awful from it. The headaches and sinus issues have been tough for a lot of us around here. And when the wind blows it is terrible and we have a lot of wind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I made the wreath , was going to say last spring but it was the year before
> Think I had been knitting for all of 3 month when I saw this pattern and decided to make it . I spent more time looking up what things like ssk meant than knitting the first few leaves 😄 but it was a good way to learn . I'm thinking I might make a new improved version as hopefully I can do better now


Looks really good- if you doknit another one keep this as it is great thing to have to look back on. Very fiddly- don't think I would have the patience to do all those little pieces but I love it. Sure would have been a great way to learn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fran, that is a lot for a little girl to go through, and I'm sure that she didn't understand, but I'm sure hard to deal with the major swings. Have to agree with you that backing off and letting go for now is the best thing for you, too much stress and I'm sure, upset trying to deal with it all. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was in the middle of writing a post earlier when my battery ran out and I lost it! The cable for my iPad wasn't working so I got a new one, but it isn't an authentic Apple cable so it's a bit temperamental and doesn't always work. Think I'll need to buy a proper cable. I am on a starving day today and I'm finding this one hard...don't understand why some are easier than others? Anyway I'm trying to stick it out as it is working and I've lost 12lbs over the last 10 weeks or so. However I'm going away for 4 days next week with the girls, then the following week DH and I are off to Ireland for a week so I won't lose anything then! I may not be on much for the next couple of weeks because I don't know about wi-fi whilst I'm away, so Julie has very kindly agreed to keep the photo lists up to date and to post the summaries for the next 2 weeks....thanks again Julie! :thumbup:


Apple products dont work well with non-apple accessories. One thing that annoys me about them. i dont like being sucked into using all the same product but at the same time love how they all sync seamlessly (well usually !).
Have a lovely time away- you have 3 days left in the first week to starve! I didn't get off the ground with going back on-was it really 10 weeks ago I was going to start?But things are just toomuch up int he air currentlyfor me to bother.

Today is our wedding anniversary- 33 years. We always involve the girls as when we got engaged one of the church members said how exciting it was to have a new Christian family started. Made me realsie that it wasn't just us but the whole future family that was starting with our wedding day. And as our clocks went back this morning Elizabeth is likely to want to sleep around the time we go out to tea. So take-away here at Vicky's. We haven't decided waht yet, Thai and Indian have been suggested.

David got a jack hammer for a few days the other day for our place and Brett had a bit of stuff he wanted done with it so David is here making noise, Vicky is in the furthest point of hte house trying to get Elizabeth to sleep. As I've heard nothing i assume that she did go back to sleep. (shouldnt have written that she has just squarked!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> The tee is beautiful, Gwen. And the fit looks about perfect!
> 
> I'm sitting in my car laughing out loud at your "wish I had 't said that " quips and remembered this old one. The woman went to the pharmacy and said to the pharmacist, "Do you have cotton balls?" "No ma'am," said the pharmacist "what do you think I am, a teddy bear?"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, aren't dogs funny, poor Sydney, had to find the couch again. lol

Laptop needs charged so I'm off, night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 12:30 noon and we slept like a log last night.
> The fella that is doing the fundraiser for me...He and his wife came down and took Gage and I shopping for groceries. They are angels on earth.
> 
> Exhausted. I am going to lay down for a bit.
> ...


It's so good that you have a number of people helping you out. How cooperative is Greg being?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Anniversary!


darowil said:


> Apple products dont work well with non-apple accessories. One thing that annoys me about them. i dont like being sucked into using all the same product but at the same time love how they all sync seamlessly (well usually !).
> Have a lovely time away- you have 3 days left in the first week to starve! I didn't get off the ground with going back on-was it really 10 weeks ago I was going to start?But things are just toomuch up int he air currentlyfor me to bother.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary- 33 years. We always involve the girls as when we got engaged one of the church members said how exciting it was to have a new Christian family started. Made me realsie that it wasn't just us but the whole future family that was starting with our wedding day. And as our clocks went back this morning Elizabeth is likely to want to sleep around the time we go out to tea. So take-away here at Vicky's. We haven't decided waht yet, Thai and Indian have been suggested.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Oh my word, Sonja! Don't tell me you have only been knitting a few years and you make and create so many lovely things!?! You ARE a knitting ninja! Wow! It is a wonderful wreath!


I wonder what she would be doing if she had knitted since a child? BUt the amazing thing to me is how she designs her own things. I could knit almost anything I was given a pattern for butonly recenlty have I really started shanging them- and not tot he extent that Sonya does.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fran, that is a lot for a little girl to go through, and I'm sure that she didn't understand, but I'm sure hard to deal with the major swings. Have to agree with you that backing off and letting go for now is the best thing for you, too much stress and I'm sure, upset trying to deal with it all. Hugs.


Thank you,yes it's very hard and reading your comments brings tears. I'm a sensitive softy and, just got to work through this sadness. It's been quite a roller coaster of emotions this past week. So pleased to have the wonderful support from everyone. I got outside this afternoon and yanked out lots of weeds which is always good therapy, and did some crochet on my afghan.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Oneapril -- I will be in Lancaster the week of April l7th. I haven't been there for many years, possibly 30. Would like to see what I can see for 2 - 3 days. What suggestions do you have? Bargains, etc. Watching for your note.
Sharon in Virginia Beach VA


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Unfortunately, Margaret, their mother and middle brother both died of colon cancer. Mother because she was of that generation that did not speak of such things as changes in stool or bowel conditions and brother had no clue that it was happening lot him and although some of his step children worked in doctor's offices, no one talked about treatment even as they cared for him when bed-ridden.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thats a strong family history-hopefully now they are more willing to talk about it and know what to look out fordo routine checks- whatever recommend for them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I am unsure how much I may be around in the next couple of weeks, so I am making the most of this opportunity to join you all. The grandchildren are still off school for the next week, and I already have some duties organised. I also have a couple of U3A activities this week, then, early on Friday morning, we will be off on our much anticipated jaunt to Belgium and Luxembourg, during which time, I may or may not have Internet access.
> 
> There seems to be at least some good news around Sam's table. Daralene, the little skirt was superb, as was your presentation of it. I am sure your granddaughter will treasure that memory. Clearly, your husband is not the only one who can orchestrate a performance! And, Mel, I am so glad your move to the new apartment has gone ahead. You will soon have it feeling like home, I am sure of that.
> 
> A quick question from me: today, I had an email from my daughter which started 'I know it is a long time until Christmas, but...' This was accompanied by a link to Craftsy and a picture of a mermaid tail blanket. She (and 9 year old granddaughter) wants one as Christmas present. Unfortunately, I have been unable to download the free pattern, but I have been able to find similar (paid) patterns on Ravelry and Etsy. The question is, I am sure someone here has made something of the sort recently. If it was you, where did you find the pattern, and would you recommend it? Or does anyone have any thoughts one this? The tragedy is, I almost certainly have no suitable yarn in my stash, so will be forced to break my self-imposed yarn diet! Life can be tough at times.


Can't help pattern- but if it is a present then its not breaking your yarn diet so you can enjoy it with a totally clear conscience. You would be buying them something anyway.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Apple products dont work well with non-apple accessories. One thing that annoys me about them. i dont like being sucked into using all the same product but at the same time love how they all sync seamlessly (well usually !).
> Have a lovely time away- you have 3 days left in the first week to starve! I didn't get off the ground with going back on-was it really 10 weeks ago I was going to start?But things are just toomuch up int he air currentlyfor me to bother.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary- 33 years. We always involve the girls as when we got engaged one of the church members said how exciting it was to have a new Christian family started. Made me realsie that it wasn't just us but the whole future family that was starting with our wedding day. And as our clocks went back this morning Elizabeth is likely to want to sleep around the time we go out to tea. So take-away here at Vicky's. We haven't decided waht yet, Thai and Indian have been suggested.
> ...


Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day 
It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thanks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you,yes it's very hard and reading your comments brings tears. I'm a sensitive softy and, just got to work through this sadness. It's been quite a roller coaster of emotions this past week. So pleased to have the wonderful support from everyone. I got outside this afternoon and yanked out lots of weeds which is always good therapy, and did some crochet on my afghan.


It's really hard dealing with these types of issues- even though you can see why she is like she is it is still really hard to deal with. Taking time out from her for a while is necessary for your health so make the most of it and don't feel guilty- she is an adult resposible for her own actions ultimately.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


Praying your oldest son recovers from this set back quickly. It's hard on all of you to see him suffer,

Happy birthday to your youngest son.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sonja, supportive and loving hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


First of all congratulations from me too on your anniversary, Margaret.

Sonja, so sorry that your #1 son has had this further setback. Good thing he (#3 son) celebrated early.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here you go. Arriana's big brother, Damien, is behind her. He is concentrating on a comic book. He loves the library. I will have to remember to get a photo of Amber, Arriana, and me all knitting and crocheting together.


Aaaww, gorgeous gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> If you can make that after only knitting for three months I can't imagine what you will be doing after three years........or maybe that's about now? No wonder all you items are so beautiful.


RE Sonja's wreath. Absolutely agree. Amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I was in the middle of writing a post earlier when my battery ran out and I lost it! The cable for my iPad wasn't working so I got a new one, but it isn't an authentic Apple cable so it's a bit temperamental and doesn't always work. Think I'll need to buy a proper cable. I am on a starving day today and I'm finding this one hard...don't understand why some are easier than others? Anyway I'm trying to stick it out as it is working and I've lost 12lbs over the last 10 weeks or so. However I'm going away for 4 days next week with the girls, then the following week DH and I are off to Ireland for a week so I won't lose anything then! I may not be on much for the next couple of weeks because I don't know about wi-fi whilst I'm away, so Julie has very kindly agreed to keep the photo lists up to date and to post the summaries for the next 2 weeks....thanks again Julie! :thumbup:


Well done on the weight loss! Have a wonderful time away with your girlfriends and then you DH. Lucky you. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 12:30 noon and we slept like a log last night.
> The fella that is doing the fundraiser for me...He and his wife came down and took Gage and I shopping for groceries. They are angels on earth.
> 
> Exhausted. I am going to lay down for a bit.
> ...


You must be worn out you poor thing. Hang in there. What wonderful friends to take you shopping.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam... I really think its about time I gave peanut butter and jelly a go. Mmm, I will think about it anyway.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy anniversary Margaret and David!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


Happy birthday to your youngest son, and I hope everything will be ok with your older one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is really good Sam. It is still "adjusting"; initially had 20/20 the day after surgery but because of having the condition called Dry Eye (I use Restasis) yesterday when they initially checked it it was not quite as good. Doc said it was still fluctuating and to be sure to be using other OTC dry eye drops between doses in morning and night of the Restasis. I've very pleased with the results. After both eyes are done I'm supposedly only going to need the inexpensive reading glasses which will be awesome.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> rejection - so many times - it would be difficult to rise above that. it would be nice if she sought some help but at this late date i would doubt that is on her radar. the important think is that you and dh take care of yourselves. --- sam


RE Fan's SIL.... Ditto.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, Happy Birthday to your youngest son. Prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery to your oldest son.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


Oh sorry to hear that Sonja.

But Happy Birthday to your youngest son.

And Happy Anniversary to Margaret and DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonya your family like matchiungmup ith mine. You and David sharea birthday, your youngest son David and mine anniversary, Doesanyone have a birthday on the 17th?

Maryanne is in hospital again as well.Not sure if expects sympathy but when she goes in on our moving day and then our anniversary we aren't impressed. I told david I hope they keep her in for 2 weeks (they won't i know)but then she will have more diffuculty spoiling my 60th. Otherwise i don't trust her not to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sonya your family like matchiungmup ith mine. You and David sharea birthday, your youngest son David and mine anniversary, Doesanyone have a birthday on the 17th?
> 
> Maryanne is in hospital again as well.Not sure if expects sympathy but when she goes in on our moving day and then our anniversary we aren't impressed. I told david I hope they keep her in for 2 weeks (they won't i know)but then she will have more diffuculty spoiling my 60th. Otherwise i don't trust her not to.


Oh dear! Sounds like someone is thinking only of herself?!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Can't help pattern- but if it is a present then its not breaking your yarn diet so you can enjoy it with a totally clear conscience. You would be buying them something anyway.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, hugs to you and continued prayers for your son and your family.


Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to You and David! 💞🔔🍸


darowil said:


> Apple products dont work well with non-apple accessories. One thing that annoys me about them. i dont like being sucked into using all the same product but at the same time love how they all sync seamlessly (well usually !).
> Have a lovely time away- you have 3 days left in the first week to starve! I didn't get off the ground with going back on-was it really 10 weeks ago I was going to start?But things are just toomuch up int he air currentlyfor me to bother.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary- 33 years. We always involve the girls as when we got engaged one of the church members said how exciting it was to have a new Christian family started. Made me realsie that it wasn't just us but the whole future family that was starting with our wedding day. And as our clocks went back this morning Elizabeth is likely to want to sleep around the time we go out to tea. So take-away here at Vicky's. We haven't decided waht yet, Thai and Indian have been suggested.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know!!! She must have gotten a double helping of the Knitting Gene!!!


darowil said:


> I wonder what she would be doing if she had knitted since a child? BUt the amazing thing to me is how she designs her own things. I could knit almost anything I was given a pattern for butonly recenlty have I really started shanging them- and not tot he extent that Sonya does.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sharon are you driving on this trip? Either way, ending you traveling mercies for a wonderful and safe vacation.


vabchnonnie said:


> Oneapril -- I will be in Lancaster the week of April l7th. I haven't been there for many years, possibly 30. Would like to see what I can see for 2 - 3 days. What suggestions do you have? Bargains, etc. Watching for your note.
> Sharon in Virginia Beach VA


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm telling you...a knitting ninja like Melody!


Gweniepooh said:


> I know!!! She must have gotten a double helping of the Knitting Gene!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy belated birthday to youngest DS. I'm so sorry to hear that your oldest had to be hospitalized last night. Keeping him in my prayers. Was this due to the treatment making him sick? Prayers that this will be only a short stay.


Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is a crazy windy morning, but otherwise, beautiful. I was afraid the roof was coming off in the night, it was creaking so much! I hope others are having a nice morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear Maryanne is back in the hospital. Prayers for her return to stability and good health.



darowil said:


> Sonya your family like matchiungmup ith mine. You and David sharea birthday, your youngest son David and mine anniversary, Doesanyone have a birthday on the 17th?
> 
> Maryanne is in hospital again as well.Not sure if expects sympathy but when she goes in on our moving day and then our anniversary we aren't impressed. I told david I hope they keep her in for 2 weeks (they won't i know)but then she will have more diffuculty spoiling my 60th. Otherwise i don't trust her not to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Sounds like someone is thinking only of herself?!


YesI agree- I know she has depression but I also know my daughter and I don't think it is coincidence. Vicky was ordering the food when the hospital rang- we could pick her up for tea and drop her back. We declined- David is exhausted and we have both had it with her. And the food would have been ready before we got her here.I also was planning on having some Moscato and though I could legally drive after it I don't like to. Also she needs to learn we can't and/or won't drop everything to rush to her each time.
So I guess I need to get her some clothes tomorrow and drop them off.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is hard but sometimes you have to give tough love. Prayers for all of you.


darowil said:


> YesI agree- I know she has depression but I also know my daughter and I don't think it is coincidence. Vicky was ordering the food when the hospital rang- we could pick her up for tea and drop her back. We declined- David is exhausted and we have both had it with her. And the food would have been ready before we got her here.I also was planning on having some Moscato and though I could legally drive after it I don't like to. Also she needs to learn we can't and/or won't drop everything to rush to her each time.
> So I guess I need to get her some clothes tomorrow and drop them off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It is a crazy windy morning, but otherwise, beautiful. I was afraid the roof was coming off in the night, it was creaking so much! I hope others are having a nice morning.


Quiet night here! No rain or obvious wind, although the last time I looked at the thermometer it was 25* C- so rather warm- I turned the telly on hoping they might have a late news broadcast, but it is the tragic story of a Scot's con man, who duped wealthy women into marrying him, and then murdered them, not really my cup of tea!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yikes!


Lurker 2 said:


> Quiet night here! No rain or obvious wind, although the last time I looked at the thermometer it was 25* C- so rather warm- I turned the telly on hoping they might have a late news broadcast, but it is the tragic story of a Scot's con man, who duped wealthy women into marrying him, and then murdered them, not really my cup of tea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> YesI agree- I know she has depression but I also know my daughter and I don't think it is coincidence. Vicky was ordering the food when the hospital rang- we could pick her up for tea and drop her back. We declined- David is exhausted and we have both had it with her. And the food would have been ready before we got her here.I also was planning on having some Moscato and though I could legally drive after it I don't like to. Also she needs to learn we can't and/or won't drop everything to rush to her each time.
> So I guess I need to get her some clothes tomorrow and drop them off.


I wonder if she wants the same sort of attention as young Elizabeth has- might be a jealousy thing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One last quick post before I get busy...or at least get more coffee! This link is for the cat lovers......
http://biggeekdad.com/2016/04/jobs-for-cats/


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sonja.

Prayers for your son and your family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja - continuing prayers.

Darowil - happy anniversary - and many many more.

KayeJo - good to see you and to hear that you're feeling better. I've been making sure that I take my FeverFew every day...would be laid up with a migraine for sure if I had not. The weather yesterday was the most bizarre ever. Snow, rain, wind with brief periods of very bright sunshine.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen that is too cute! I didn't realize the kitties are so hard working! I vote for more coffee. I bet it was nice to get up to your nice, clean, rearranged space!


Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before I get busy...or at least get more coffee! This link is for the cat lovers......
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/04/jobs-for-cats/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if she wants the same sort of attention as young Elizabeth has- might be a jealousy thing.


Could be- I was surprised looking back that we had no problems with her when Elizabeth was coming and Mum was in hospital. After all she didn't get much attention. 30 years ago this type of behaviour was acceptable but not now. 
And she has just about gone too far. Playing up in 2 weeks will likely do it. But even if she behaves well I will be wondering and so have it spoilt. Hope she at least is pleased with her herself.
I probably shouldn't really be posting while I am in the mood I'm in as I'm likely not being all that wise in what I say. But I do believe she does have a fair amount of control over what is going on- and an expect in Aspergers agrees with me so it is not just me (and after reading the experts advice so does our GP).

Anyway I'm off to bed now so hope I won't be back for for many hours!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cute cousins cuddling on the couch

We had an impromptu visit from son and his daughters - so daughter and grandson came over for dinner too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could be- I was surprised looking back that we had no problems with her when Elizabeth was coming and Mum was in hospital. After all she didn't get much attention. 30 years ago this type of behaviour was acceptable but not now.
> And she has just about gone too far. Playing up in 2 weeks will likely do it. But even if she behaves well I will be wondering and so have it spoilt. Hope she at least is pleased with her herself.
> I probably shouldn't really be posting while I am in the mood I'm in as I'm likely not being all that wise in what I say. But I do believe she does have a fair amount of control over what is going on- and an expect in Aspergers agrees with me so it is not just me (and after reading the experts advice so does our GP).
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed now so hope I won't be back for for many hours!


mmmmm, hoping you are getting a good rest!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Gwen - Yes I am driving. My plans aren't complete but as of now: Va Beach to Midlothian (south of Richmond) to see my son, then, on to Woodbridge Va (south of DC) to visit a former neighbor, Up to Winchester VA for time of looking around, they have wonderful shops. After that onto Belleville PA, will be staying with friends for a couple nights. On l5th and l6th and morning of l7th will be at a Christian retreat on "Our Golden Years", will stop and see 3 friends before heading to Lancaster PA. In Lancaster at least 2 - 3 days, or more...then head south toward home. Will stop where I want or not and try to have a wonderful time away. No date to be home, so will just see. Please, everyone, do keep me in your prayers, this is a first for me in many years, and long overdue. Headed to the church, more next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Apple products dont work well with non-apple accessories. One thing that annoys me about them. i dont like being sucked into using all the same product but at the same time love how they all sync seamlessly (well usually !).
> Have a lovely time away- you have 3 days left in the first week to starve! I didn't get off the ground with going back on-was it really 10 weeks ago I was going to start?But things are just toomuch up int he air currentlyfor me to bother.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary- 33 years. We always involve the girls as when we got engaged one of the church members said how exciting it was to have a new Christian family started. Made me realsie that it wasn't just us but the whole future family that was starting with our wedding day. And as our clocks went back this morning Elizabeth is likely to want to sleep around the time we go out to tea. So take-away here at Vicky's. We haven't decided waht yet, Thai and Indian have been suggested.
> ...


Happy Anniversary!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you,yes it's very hard and reading your comments brings tears. I'm a sensitive softy and, just got to work through this sadness. It's been quite a roller coaster of emotions this past week. So pleased to have the wonderful support from everyone. I got outside this afternoon and yanked out lots of weeds which is always good therapy, and did some crochet on my afghan.


One of the few positives of all the weather changes and snow lately, the weeds are very slow coming up but the Hyacinths, Tulips, and Snap peas are all coming up. I have had to pull up a few dandylions already though, if only everyone in around didn't spray them with weed killer, I'd harvest them to eat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


Oh Sonja, so sorry to hear that, I hope that they are able to get him back on his feet and home quickly. 
But a very Happy Birthday to son #3.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sonya your family like matchiungmup ith mine. You and David sharea birthday, your youngest son David and mine anniversary, Doesanyone have a birthday on the 17th?
> 
> Maryanne is in hospital again as well.Not sure if expects sympathy but when she goes in on our moving day and then our anniversary we aren't impressed. I told david I hope they keep her in for 2 weeks (they won't i know)but then she will have more diffuculty spoiling my 60th. Otherwise i don't trust her not to.


I hope that she figures things out and doesn't try to spoil your birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Quiet night here! No rain or obvious wind, although the last time I looked at the thermometer it was 25* C- so rather warm- I turned the telly on hoping they might have a late news broadcast, but it is the tragic story of a Scot's con man, who duped wealthy women into marrying him, and then murdered them, not really my cup of tea!


That news story wouldn't do much to promote good sleep, toss up as to whether that or the weather is worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - continuing prayers.
> 
> Darowil - happy anniversary - and many many more.
> 
> KayeJo - good to see you and to hear that you're feeling better. I've been making sure that I take my FeverFew every day...would be laid up with a migraine for sure if I had not. The weather yesterday was the most bizarre ever. Snow, rain, wind with brief periods of very bright sunshine.


I keep saying that mother nature needs prozac, by the way, wonder how Gwen's Sydney is doing on his. 
It is nice to be back, I'm feeling much more myself, thankfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could be- I was surprised looking back that we had no problems with her when Elizabeth was coming and Mum was in hospital. After all she didn't get much attention. 30 years ago this type of behaviour was acceptable but not now.
> And she has just about gone too far. Playing up in 2 weeks will likely do it. But even if she behaves well I will be wondering and so have it spoilt. Hope she at least is pleased with her herself.
> I probably shouldn't really be posting while I am in the mood I'm in as I'm likely not being all that wise in what I say. But I do believe she does have a fair amount of control over what is going on- and an expect in Aspergers agrees with me so it is not just me (and after reading the experts advice so does our GP).
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed now so hope I won't be back for for many hours!


Sounds like you all have a good plan on just ignoring it as much as possible so she isn't getting undo attention over it, if she doesn't get what she wants out of it, she may stop. 
Vent away, some times you just gotta, and it's better to get it out. 
Hope you had sweet dreams and a good nights sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cute cousins cuddling on the couch
> 
> We had an impromptu visit from son and his daughters - so daughter and grandson came over for dinner too.


 Great picture and they were really into whatever they were watching.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Gwen - Yes I am driving. My plans aren't complete but as of now: Va Beach to Midlothian (south of Richmond) to see my son, then, on to Woodbridge Va (south of DC) to visit a former neighbor, Up to Winchester VA for time of looking around, they have wonderful shops. After that onto Belleville PA, will be staying with friends for a couple nights. On l5th and l6th and morning of l7th will be at a Christian retreat on "Our Golden Years", will stop and see 3 friends before heading to Lancaster PA. In Lancaster at least 2 - 3 days, or more...then head south toward home. Will stop where I want or not and try to have a wonderful time away. No date to be home, so will just see. Please, everyone, do keep me in your prayers, this is a first for me in many years, and long overdue. Headed to the church, more next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Definitely safe travels! Sounds like a great road trip, I hope you have a fabulous time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, so better get David breakfast so he can go fishing and then Marla and I are headed out to the dog show again. 
Have a great day all!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely joining in your prayers for Mary Ellen.


Me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry to hear your oldest DS is in hospital. Sending healing energy and hoping he recovers quickly. Happy belated birthday to youngest DS.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on the sweater and kinds words about Hannah. DH and I like to say she is the best thing we ever made! LOL
> 
> Okay, I hesitated briefly about posting the next but figured we could all use some laughter even if it is a tiny bit "blue". I got the following from my DB.
> If I offend anyone please accept my apology.
> ...


Gwen, I'm glad I wasn't drinking my coffee. You have made my day. I just have to pass this on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great picture and they were really into whatever they were watching.


oomy zoomy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approach 1am and Gage and I are snuggled up in bed. Today was somewhat of a bust with moving. But there is always tomorrow 👍 Goodnight all


Hope everything fell into place.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Marianne and Mary Ellen.
> 
> We woke up to snow this morning!


Me too. We got about 2" but I don't think it will stay.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, happy anniversary. Sorry spoiled by Margaret.
Sharon, sounds like a fun trip. Enjoy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> The tee is beautiful, Gwen. And the fit looks about perfect!
> 
> I'm sitting in my car laughing out loud at your "wish I had 't said that " quips and remembered this old one. The woman went to the pharmacy and said to the pharmacist, "Do you have cotton balls?" "No ma'am," said the pharmacist "what do you think I am, a teddy bear?"


Cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary .
> What Bella and her family are going through breaks my heart . I sure wish a miracle would happen for this family


For sure this family could use a miracle or two.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I know someone who has 2 ferrets as pets and loves them. She also has 2 cats and she says they have actually started to play together. The only thing she's afraid of is that the cats might put their claws out and hurt the ferrets. I'll tell her about the litter box but don't know how you would go about training them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...back to cleaning. Gotta take advantage of DH helping me some and this beautiful weather not to mention that I'm feeling really pretty good today.
> Oh, got to tell what dear sweet DH did for me for next Saturday. He had hired two helpers for me to clean and organize. They are the older daughters of a good friend of ours that have a green cleaning service and they will be here next Saturday for 4 hours. I am over the moon with delight. There are just some things I can not do or at least do well anymore and DD is so busy between work and school she honestly doesn't have much time to help me.
> He even said if I like what they do I can arrange for them to help me again another time too if I want. Okay....off to work. TTYL


Your DH is a sweetheart to do that for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know some of you are wondering why we have such a temperamental SIL so I thought I would paint you a picture of her life so you might understand a bit more.
> She and her family emigrated to NZ from Denmark in 1950, she was 4 years old. Not long afterwards her mother left the marriage with another man, leaving her father to bring both she, and her older brother up.
> Father couldn't cope so he put her in an orphanage which was a huge rejection for a little girl to deal with.
> Later he married a Danish lady and Lilian came home, but it wasn't to last the stepmother left and returned to Denmark, another rejection.
> ...


How very sad. She is missing out on some happiness by being nasty to those who care about her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some odd facts from mjs:-
> 
> *Glass* takes one million years to decompose, which means it never wears out and can be recycled an infinite amount of times!
> 
> *The letter J* does not appear anywhere on the periodic table of the elements.


Thanks to mjs and you for posting. A few things here that I didn't know.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for the information on aspergers. I shared on facebook a neat video that was posted on aspergers. It showed the world through the eyes and ears of someone with aspergers. Did you know that some of these people will have their day messed up by someone saying "Hi, how are you doing?" It is more challenging for the brain to process certain information. Matthew still looks at me to figure out his age and where we live. He has memorized our phone number which is a huge blessing. We have a number that works for his thought process. He never did memorize our address and phone number in Ohio. He could not tell anyone his birthday for many years. He use to fixate on dinosaurs. When his eyes were going bad, I knew it because he would tell me that he saw a t-rex eating the trees as we drove down the road. It was amazing hearing what he saw when the eye muscles got so weak. I am glad that he now draws and does ceramic. Computers are so important to him as well.


Are Matthew's eyes improved? From his drawings, I wouldn't have thought he would have eye weakness. He is such a wonderful artist.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

They are adorable!


RookieRetiree said:


> Cute cousins cuddling on the couch
> 
> We had an impromptu visit from son and his daughters - so daughter and grandson came over for dinner too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Darowil - Happy Anniversary and many more. Have a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


Sonja, I am so sorry to hear that your son is back in hospital. I hope it's only for a short while.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before I get busy...or at least get more coffee! This link is for the cat lovers......
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/04/jobs-for-cats/


Loved this and sent it on to my sisters. You made my day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That news story wouldn't do much to promote good sleep, toss up as to whether that or the weather is worse.


The sods had made it into a movie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just got back from the hospital poor son didn't look to good , said he felt terrible , he doesn't have a temperature but they still think he might have an infection of some kind . This week they had him down for 4 hospital visits for different tests and blood transfusion , even had him down for another hospital which would have included quite a bit of traveling and all this after he had just had his chemo . So the good thing is that while he is in hospital they have done all the tests , he was having the first of his blood transfusions while I was there , they have also been giving him potassium drinks. and antibiotics, the bad news is it's time for a scan which he will have some time tonight , just hoping it's good news as its his birthday on Thursday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from the hospital poor son didn't look to good , said he felt terrible , he doesn't have a temperature but they still think he might have an infection of some kind . This week they had him down for 4 hospital visits for different tests and blood transfusion , even had him down for another hospital which would have included quite a bit of traveling and all this after he had just had his chemo . So the good thing is that while he is in hospital they have done all the tests , he was having the first of his blood transfusions while I was there , they have also been giving him potassium drinks. and antibiotics, the bad news is it's time for a scan which he will have some time tonight , just hoping it's good news as its his birthday on Thursday


I am keeping him and his DW in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunday 3 April '16

Today is Chocolate Mousse Day. There is a dish that speaks of deep richness, a thick creamy substance comprised of that most decadent of flavors, chocolate. This is the day dedicated to this most delicious of desserts. This isnt a day for delicacy though, this is the day to completely immerse yourself in this dedication to culinary debauchery. Julia Child is known as having created the perfect Chocolate Mousse, including dark-brewed coffee, butter, bittersweet chocolate, eggs, dark rum, and vanilla extract. This Chocolate Mousse day, let your creativity shine!

In French, the word Mousse means foam, and this is an apt description of this dessert, being light and frothy, or creamy and thick, it all depends on how you prepare this scrumptious treat. Though the origins of this delicacy are largely unknown, it is known that it was a popular dish in the 18th century in France. However the first written record of its appearance is actually from an exposition in New York City in 1892.

The recipe first started appearing in a Housekeepers Column in the 1897 edition of the Boston globe. The recipe actually produced a dish with far more in common with chocolate pudding, instead of the more familiar foamy treat of this day. It wasnt until egg whites were introduced to the recipe, parted from the yellow yolks. It was an art form to create the mousse, as it was necessary to hand whip it at a consistent pace for a long period of time, it wasnt until the electric mixer was involved that it became common to produce the proper consistency.

There are many recipes for a chocolate mousse, all of them introducing different combinations of flavorings and toppings, all in the attempt to produce the perfect mousse flavor and consistency. The first step of creating the perfect chocolate mousse is of course utilizing the best possible chocolate available to you.

There are many ways to celebrate this day, among them being serving chocolate mousse to your family, or bringing them into the office. A challenge can be laid out to those co-workers to bring in their favorite chocolate mousse, whether its an old family recipe, or one from their favorite confectionary shop.

There are those who claim that the perfect rendition of a chocolate mousse is based in its simplicity. The very basis of most French Cuisine is to create a panoply of flavors using only the most basic of flavors and techniques. The most basic of chocolate mousse recipes has just five ingredients, and is presented below.

French Chocolate Mousse Recipe

Ingredients

11 oz of chocolate (dark is the preferred method)
6 large eggs
2 oz of butter, plus a bit.
1.6 oz of sugar
Pinch of salt

Directions

The recipe is remarkably simple on the surface, but the importance lay in processing it exactly.

1. You first need to melt the chocolate with butter in a double boiler, waiting until the top presents with a silky shine.

2. While this is going on, youll need to whip the egg whites with the salt, and then add the egg yolks with the sugar, and complete the mix with the chocolate, whipping all the while.

3. After this youll need to place it in the fridge for 6 hours.

This is the most basic recipe for chocolate mousse, and from here on out it takes little more than your innovation to produce a special blend all your own. There are so many directions you can go, though you must be careful to maintain a proper balance of ingredients to keep the consistency. Vanilla extract is a popular additive, as are various rich dark alcohols such as rum.

CHOCOLATE MOUSSE PIE WITH PRETZEL CRUST by Cheeky Kitchen

This decadent no-bake chocolate mousse pie is piled into a crust of crushed pretzels and topped with fresh whipped cream. A drizzle of salted caramel finishes off this simply splendid dessert.

Servings 8

INGREDIENTS

2 cups pretzels, crushed 
3/4 cup butter, melted 
1/2 cup sugar 
3 1/2 cups heavy whipping cream 
1/2 cup powdered sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
2 cups dark chocolate chips 
1/2 cup caramel sauce 
1 tablespoon sea salt flakes 
Pretzel sticks (whole) for garnish, if desired

DIRECTIONS

1. Spray a standard-sized pie pan with nonstick baking spray. Set aside.

2. In a small bowl, mix together crushed pretzels, melted butter, and sugar until well combined. Press mixture into the prepared pie pan, then place pan in freezer to chill for 10 minutes.

3. In a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, beat whipping cream until soft peaks form.

4. Add powdered sugar and vanilla to the cream, whip until combined, then spoon 2 cups of the whipped cream into a small bowl, set aside.

5. In a medium microwave-safe bowl, melt the dark chocolate chips until smooth.

6. Allow to cool slightly, until the melted chocolate is cool to the touch, then slowly add it to the remaining whipping cream, mixing it slowly with the stand mixer until smooth and fluffy.

7. Spoon chocolate mousse mixture into the pretzel pie crust.

8. Top with remaining whipped cream.

9. Refrigerate until mousse sets up.

10. Serve slices of pie drizzled with caramel sauce and a sprinkling of sea salt. Add whole pretzel sticks, too, if desired.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/chocolate-mousse-pie-with-pretzel-crust

Today is Find A Rainbow Day. Perhaps one of the more interesting and yet lesser-known holidays is an event that is known as Find a Rainbow Day. As you may have already guessed, this celebration occurs during the month of April each year (after all, the early spring is known for its fair share of these beautifully stunning phenomena).

Of course, finding a rainbow is not as easy as it sounds and if you are lucky enough to find yourself outside just after a rainstorm in early April, you may just be able to catch a quick glimpse and even take a snapshot of one of these wonderful natural events.

While the exact origins of this day remain rather obscure, there are many who enjoy cooking colourful foods on this day; treats such as jello and cookies being some of the most common items. So, it appears that there are indeed times when a bit of rain is not necessarily a bad thing!

Today is Fish Fingers and Custard Day. To celebrate the 2nd anniversary of Matt Smiths famous Fish Fingers and Custard scene in the Doctor Who episode Eleventh Hour, the BBC have decided to coin 3rd April 2012 as Official Fish Fingers And Custard Day.

You are invited to put your taste buds to the test by eating the [apparently] delicious recipe. Oh, and theyd quite like you to record it on camera and upload it to YouTube for everyone elses amusement! So whether youre a Doctor Who fan or just plain bonkers because youve always been looking for the excuse to eat them at the same time, grab some fish fingers and custard and get munching!

To get involved in the BBCs event, head over to their official Facebook group, or upload a video response on YouTube to this video.

Fish Fingers and Custard
From the Doctor Who television series

Alright, Whovians, you got your wish! Fish Fingers and Custard, also known as Fish Custard, is a dish enjoyed by the 11th Doctor shortly after his regeneration. The dish has a sort of emotional relevance to the celebrated relationship between the Doctor and Amelia Pond, you can watch the complete scene here to see its introduction.

Fish Fingers and Custard does not seem like something a normal person might want too eat, not all of us are time lords with pregnancy-like food preferences. In reality, Matt Smith, the actor who plays the newest Doctor, was actually eating breaded coconut cakes during this scene. So, there were two possible options to make this idea palatable: you either make the fish fingers into some sort of pastry, or you make the custard into something savory that compliments fried fish. I have found many recipes already that make this dish into more of a dessert (I recommend this one if you want to go that route) but I have never been one to go sweet unless the dish was intended to be a dessert, so I decided to make a savory version. My recipe pairs a panko and coconut battered fried fish finger (coconut added as tribute to the reality of the scene) and tangy lemon honey mustard dipping sauce (that basically looks like custard) which compliments it perfectly.

Ingredients:

For the fish fingers:

1/2 cup flour

2 eggs

1 tbs. milk

1lb tilapia filets, cut into 1 inch strips (cod or haddock will also work)

1 cup of panko breadcrumbs

1 cup of coconut flakes

Frying oil (how much depends on the size of your pan)

Salt and Pepper to taste

For the custard:

1/2 cup mayonnaise

2 tbsps yellow mustard (prepared)

1 tbsp dijon mustard

2 tbsps honey

1 tbsp lemon juice

2 cloves minced garlic

Directions:

1. Make sure fish is cut into 1 inch thick strips.

2. Combine the flour, salt, and pepper in a shallow bowl.

3. Beat the eggs with the milk in another shallow bowl.

4. Mix the breadcrumbs and coconut in a third shallow bowl.

5. Coat each fish piece in seasoned flour, dip in the eggs mixture and then roll in the panko and coconut mixture.

6. Set aside until ready to cook.

7. Heat 1/2 inch of oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat.

8. In small batches, fry the fish sticks until golden brown, about 2 minutes per side.

9. Drain on a paper towel-lined plate.

10. To make the custard sauce simply combine all ingredients together and mix thoroughly.

12. Liberally dip fish fingers in the custard sauce and enjoy!

http://www.geekychef.com/2012/11/fish-fingers-and-custard.html#sthash.EJtigY3W.dpuf

Today is Hospital Admitting Clerk Day. If youve ever been in a hospital, you know that the first person you tend to encounter is the Hospital Admitting Clerk. What an admitting clerk goes through on a daily basis is perhaps not appreciated by those who are coming in. After all, theyre usually coming in sick, in pain, and generally not with their best game face on. They deal with all the illnesses you bring in, the cranky children, the attitude that comes when youre in pain that you cant help. Hospital Admitting Clerks Day is dedicated to them.

They listen to your woes, call your insurances, and have to explain to customers that dont want to hear it exactly what their health care is going to cost. In big hospitals they take your phone calls, calm worried family and friends, and generally do everything they can to ease the panic that can come working in that environment. We rarely remember them, its always the Doctors name that sticks with us, or the nurses. But not the lonely vanguard at the front desk that admits us, sends us to triage, and is our first contact as we seek care.

The best way to celebrate this day is by making a point of going in and thanking these wonderful workers. There is no part of the process of you getting in to get the medical care you need that they arent involved with, and theyre the ones who see you on your way out and set up a new appointment. Considering all they deal with every day, dont you think it is time you gave a little back?

To make the day really special for them, you can do something as simple as collect a bunch of flowers for the staff behind the desk, and bring them in with a card wishing them a happy Hospital Admitting Clerk day. You could print up plaques or fliers for your favorite clerks, or even just go into the facility you do business with and thank them for their service. It is not a common thing for them to receive such gratitude, especially without them having performed some recent service for it.

To think, in the middle of all the other work they perform, these clerks answer your calls, monitor the control centers in the hospital to be on the ball should any emergencies pop up in the hospital itself. They are also charged with protecting your valuable HIPAA information, all of the medical records and insurance and other personal information you provide to your health care provider every time you visit.

So if youve ever been into the hospital, or have a family member who works in one, it may be time to think about thanking these wonderful people for all they do. They truly are the backbone that helps the rest of the officer run. They handle all the administrative tasks, make sure the doctors know when your appointments are, and generally keep everything flowing nicely throughout the day. Not just making and receiving faxes, but actually keeping those machines running. There isnt a single aspect of the hospitals infrastructure they dont shepherd on its proper course.

One great idea is to contact your local medical facilities and talk to the management about organizing a thank you party on this day for the Medical Admitting Clerks there. You may even be able to contact local merchants, like Starbucks, restaurants, even gift shops, and get them involved in promoting this holiday and the work that these wonderful people do. This Medical Admitting Clerks Day, its time to thank yours!

There is some confusion as to what exactly Tweed Day is commemorating  is it the corrupt American Democratic boss famous for running the Tammany Hall political machine, William M Boss Tweed, who also ran the Tweed Ring which stole between $30 to $200 million through political corruption in New York, or is it the unique Scottish fabric, usually fashioned into suits, jackets and trousers in patterns such as hounds tooth and herringbone?

The obvious answer would be the Scottish material, although there is no record of April 3rd having any relevance to the origins of Tweed, the mistake that had it named Tweed, or any founders birth or death dates as is the usual case with days such as this.

April 3rd does have a special relevance to Boss Tweed though  he was born April 3rd, 1823.

Today is World Party Day. World Party Day is based on the idea that peace is not the opposite of war, merely its absence. The real opposite of war is party, and World Party Day aims to synchronise a massive, world-wide party to celebrate everything thats good and optimistic.

Vanna Bonta almost certainly had no idea when she wrote Flight: A Quantum Fiction Novel that the idea in the book of a global human celebration would really take off. It has though, and people celebrate in all sorts of ways.

Pass the food and turn up the music is a common slogan on World Party Day, but it doesnt really matter how you celebrate, or even whether you celebrate alone or in company. The premise is that everyone in the world is joined in party, so you can really do anything you like as long as it involves celebrating the joy of existence.

Gramma's Party Cake Recipe by:Vicki

"My Grandmother took this recipe to all the family functions. She only gives it out to her Grandkids when they get married. Can be made with different flavors of gelatin and pudding."

24 servings @ 159 cals/slice

Ingredients

1 (18.25 ounce) package white cake mix
1 (3 ounce) package lime flavored Jell-O® mix
3/4 cup boiling water
1/2 cup cold water
4 (1.3 ounce) envelopes whipped topping mix
1 (3 ounce) package instant lemon pudding mix
1 1/2 cups milk

Directions

1. Dissolve the gelatin in the boiling water. Mix in the cold water and set aside.

2. Mix and bake cake as directed for one 9x13 inch pan. Let cake cool for 20 to 25 minutes.

3. Poke holes in cake about 1 inch apart. Pour gelatin into holes and over the top of the cake. Refrigerate cake while making the topping.

4. Mix instant pudding, whipped topping mix and milk until stiff. Frost cake and store in refrigerator

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/7830/grammas-party-cake/

What country had the largest recorded earthquake?

Philippines
Chile
Indonesia
Japan

The medical term for writer's cramp is graphospasm.

April 3
1961 - Eddie Murphy
1958 - Alec Baldwin
(1924-2004) - Marlon Brando

April 3, 1860
The Pony Express began service between St. Joseph, Missouri and Sacramento, California.

Answer: The world's largest earthquake with an instrumentally documented magnitude occurred on May 22, 1960 near Valdivia, in southern Chile. It was assigned a magnitude of 9.5 by the United States Geological Survey. It is referred to as the "Great Chilean Earthquake" and the "1960 Valdivia Earthquake". The United States Geological Survey reports this event as the "largest earthquake of the 20th Century". Other earthquakes in recorded history may have been larger, however this is the largest earthquake that has occurred since accurate estimates of magnitude became possible. The tremor caused localised tsunamis that severely battered the Chilean coast, with waves up to 82 feet. The main tsunami raced across the Pacific Ocean and devastated Hilo, Hawaii. Various estimates of the total number of fatalities from the earthquake and tsunamis have been published, ranging between 1,000 and 6,000 killed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've always wondered how they know hearing is the last to go? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Some odd facts from mjs:-


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Me, as well, Sonja. Hugs!


Lurker 2 said:


> I am keeping him and his DW in my prayers.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Right??


thewren said:


> i've always wondered how they know hearing is the last to go? --- sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello! I have been so busy, but think about the TP so much! I know I've missed a lot, so I'm going to first try to find out the news. I'll also be sharing what's going on with me. 

I see that this week is already at 18 pages! So as usual, lots of talking going on. I sure have missed it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Pammie!


pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been so busy, but think about the TP so much! I know I've missed a lot, so I'm going to first try to find out the news. I'll also be sharing what's going on with me.
> 
> I see that this week is already at 18 pages! So as usual, lots of talking going on. I sure have missed it!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before I get busy...or at least get more coffee! This link is for the cat lovers......
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/04/jobs-for-cats/


Delightful, Gwen.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sonja, supportive and loving hugs for you and your family.


From me as well, Sonja. Was through a lot of that with Jack. I know it's hard. Here's hoping the transfusions help him feel better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am keeping him and his DW in my prayers.


Thank you Julie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look yummy - thanks kaye. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, Sam thank you for the Tea Party, Kate, Margaret, and Julie, thank s for the summary,
> 
> Oh, Sam, before I forget! I saw Ina make these last week and though of you, I made them today without the peanut butter chips since I didn't have any but they were still fabulous.
> Helps if I post the link. :roll:
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/chocolate-peanut-butter-globs.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another recipe to star - thanks for the heads up on it oneapril. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, I made the Chana Alou Masala for dinner tonight. Thanks for the recipe - it was delicious!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Right??


I have watched people in the nursing home that were unresponsive to everything but sound especially music or the sound of a loved ones voice. I believe the statement that hearing is the last to leave to be true.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

For cat and dog lovers:

http://www.trendingly.com/dogs-shall-not-pass


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to the 'baby' of the family. hope i was a good celebration. sending tons of healing energy to wrap up oldest son in warm healing goodness - hope it is a short hospital stay. do something nice for yourself. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot - wanted to add my congrats to you for 33 years - hope you had time for a little celebration. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thanks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cathy - are you kidding me - you have never had a pb&j sandwich. how di you get through childhood without one of them? another way of enjoy peanut butter is pb and dill pickle on toasted wheat bread - so yummy. don't knock it till you try it. you will become a believer. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Sam... I really think its about time I gave peanut butter and jelly a go. Mmm, I will think about it anyway.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Something for seniors to 
do to keep those "aging" grey cells active! And for you younger ones, to 
get them growing!!

1. Johnny's mother had three children. The first child 
was named April. The second child was named May. What was the 
third child's name?

2. There is a clerk at 
the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall and he wears size 13 
sneakers. What does he weigh?

3. Before Mt. Everest was 
discovered, what was the highest mountain in the world?

4. How much dirt is there in a hole... 
that measures two feet by three feet by four feet?

5. What word in the English Language... is 
always spelled incorrectly?

6. Billy was born on 
December 28th, yet his birthday is always in the summer. How is 
this possible?

7. In California, you cannot take a 
picture of a man with a wooden leg. Why not?

8. What was the Presidents Name...in 
1975?

9. If you were running a race, and you 
passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now?

10. Which is correct to say, "The yolk of 
the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?

11. If a 
farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, 
how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in another 
field?

Here are the Answers: (No peeking!)

1. Johnnys mother had 
three children. The first child was named April. The second 
child was named May. What was the third child's name?

Answer: Johnny, of course.

2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, 
he is five feet ten inches tall, and he wears size 13 sneakers. 
What does he weigh?

Answer: Meat.

3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered, what 
was the highest mountain in the world?

Answer: Mt. Everest; it just wasn't 
discovered yet. [Youre not very good at this are you?]

4. How much dirt is there in a hole that 
measures two feet by three feet by four feet?

Answer: There is no dirt in a hole.

5. What word in the English Language is 
always spelled incorrectly?

Answer: Incorrectly

6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet 
his birthday is always in the summer. How is this 
possible?

Answer: Billy lives in the Southern 
Hemisphere.

7. In California, you cannot take a 
picture of a man with a wooden leg. Why not?

Answer: You can't take pictures with a 
wooden leg. You need a camera to take pictures.

8. What was the President's Name in 1975?

Answer: Same as is it now - Barack Obama 
[Oh, come on ...]

9. If you were running 
a race, and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be 
in now?

Answer: You would be in 2nd. Well, 
you passed the person in second place, not first.

10. Which is correct to say, "The yolk of 
the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?

Answer: Neither, the yolk of the egg is 
yellow [Duh]

11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one 
field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he 
have if he combined them all in another field?

Answer: One. If he combines all of 
his haystacks, they all become one big one.

IMPOSSIBILITIES IN THE WORLD

1) You can't count your hair.

2) 
You can't wash your eyes with soap. 
3) You can't breathe 
through your nose when your tongue is out.

Put your tongue back in your mouth, you 
silly person.

Ten (10) Things I know 
about you.

1) You are reading this.

2) You are human.

3) You can't say the letter ''P'' without 
separating your lips.

4) You just attempted 
to do it.

6) You are laughing at yourself.

7) You have a smile on your face and you 
skipped No. 5.

8) You just checked to see if there is a 
No. 5.

9) You laugh at this because you are a fun 
loving person & everyone does it too.

10) You are probably going to send this to 
see who else falls for it.

You have received this 
e-mail because I didn't want to be alone in the idiot category.

TO ALL MY INTELLIGENT 
FRIENDS

Keep that brain working; try to figure 
this one out....

See if you can figure 
out what these seven words all have in common?
1. 
Banana
2. Dresser
3. Grammar
4. 
Potato
5. Revive
6. Uneven
7. 
Assess

Give it another try....
Look at each word 
carefully. You'll kick yourself when you discover the 
Answer. This is so cool.....

REMEMBER I ONLY SENT THIS TO MY SMART 
FRIENDS

NOW DON'T LET ME DOWN

No, it is not that they all have at least 
2 double letters....
Answer is below!

Answer:

In all of the words 
listed, if you take the first letter, place it at the end of the word, 
and then spell the word backwards, it will be the same 
word.

Did you figure it out?

No? Then send this to more people

and stump them as well.

Then, you'll feel better 
too....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry about maryanne - and i hope your sixtieth is a wonderful day. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sonya your family like matchiungmup ith mine. You and David sharea birthday, your youngest son David and mine anniversary, Doesanyone have a birthday on the 17th?
> 
> Maryanne is in hospital again as well.Not sure if expects sympathy but when she goes in on our moving day and then our anniversary we aren't impressed. I told david I hope they keep her in for 2 weeks (they won't i know)but then she will have more diffuculty spoiling my 60th. Otherwise i don't trust her not to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

loved it gwen - mine don't even do that much - think they are relatives of garfield - they just want to lay around and sleep. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post before I get busy...or at least get more coffee! This link is for the cat lovers......
> http://biggeekdad.com/2016/04/jobs-for-cats/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam --- is that the grandson who was standing by the door decoration at easter?



RookieRetiree said:


> Cute cousins cuddling on the couch
> 
> We had an impromptu visit from son and his daughters - so daughter and grandson came over for dinner too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Are Matthew's eyes improved? From his drawings, I wouldn't have thought he would have eye weakness. He is such a wonderful artist.


His eyes are better than they use to be, but he still wears bifocals (has worn them since the age of 2 years old). If his glasses get broken he will lay on his bed with his eyes shut until I get him to a place that can fix his glasses. His muscles are so weak that the eyes turn in and under the nose so you would see very little of the color of his eyes. Drawing is a great therapy for his eyes as well as calm his body so that he does not shake. His drawings mean so much more to me because I know how much he has overcome to develop such a wonderful talent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a great trip sharon - hope you have a great and safe trip. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Gwen - Yes I am driving. My plans aren't complete but as of now: Va Beach to Midlothian (south of Richmond) to see my son, then, on to Woodbridge Va (south of DC) to visit a former neighbor, Up to Winchester VA for time of looking around, they have wonderful shops. After that onto Belleville PA, will be staying with friends for a couple nights. On l5th and l6th and morning of l7th will be at a Christian retreat on "Our Golden Years", will stop and see 3 friends before heading to Lancaster PA. In Lancaster at least 2 - 3 days, or more...then head south toward home. Will stop where I want or not and try to have a wonderful time away. No date to be home, so will just see. Please, everyone, do keep me in your prayers, this is a first for me in many years, and long overdue. Headed to the church, more next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if it is the movie i watch on pbs - he only killed the first one - tried on the second but didn't get it done - he eventually gets caught. the police get on to him and eventually he makes a mistake and that is that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The sods had made it into a movie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy his way --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from the hospital poor son didn't look to good , said he felt terrible , he doesn't have a temperature but they still think he might have an infection of some kind . This week they had him down for 4 hospital visits for different tests and blood transfusion , even had him down for another hospital which would have included quite a bit of traveling and all this after he had just had his chemo . So the good thing is that while he is in hospital they have done all the tests , he was having the first of his blood transfusions while I was there , they have also been giving him potassium drinks. and antibiotics, the bad news is it's time for a scan which he will have some time tonight , just hoping it's good news as its his birthday on Thursday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah pammie - good to see you - have you been watching march madness? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been so busy, but think about the TP so much! I know I've missed a lot, so I'm going to first try to find out the news. I'll also be sharing what's going on with me.
> 
> I see that this week is already at 18 pages! So as usual, lots of talking going on. I sure have missed it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> oomy zoomy


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been so busy, but think about the TP so much! I know I've missed a lot, so I'm going to first try to find out the news. I'll also be sharing what's going on with me.
> 
> I see that this week is already at 18 pages! So as usual, lots of talking going on. I sure have missed it!


It is good to see you once again. I do hope all is going well with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats what I was going to post on but it got lost in the stratosphere with the internet blipping, 
thanks Julie for the fun facts, that was really neat, and thanks to MJS for sharing with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats what I was going to post on but it got lost in the stratosphere with the internet blipping, 
thanks Julie for the fun facts, that was really neat, and thanks to MJS for sharing with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The sods had made it into a movie!


 :shock: Lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from the hospital poor son didn't look to good , said he felt terrible , he doesn't have a temperature but they still think he might have an infection of some kind . This week they had him down for 4 hospital visits for different tests and blood transfusion , even had him down for another hospital which would have included quite a bit of traveling and all this after he had just had his chemo . So the good thing is that while he is in hospital they have done all the tests , he was having the first of his blood transfusions while I was there , they have also been giving him potassium drinks. and antibiotics, the bad news is it's time for a scan which he will have some time tonight , just hoping it's good news as its his birthday on Thursday


I'm glad that they got all the tests done while he's there, much easier on him. Hopefully the transfusion will do the job and he'll feel better soon, no temp is good, but really doesn't tell you much. I am keeping everything crossed that the scan comes back better than expected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been so busy, but think about the TP so much! I know I've missed a lot, so I'm going to first try to find out the news. I'll also be sharing what's going on with me.
> 
> I see that this week is already at 18 pages! So as usual, lots of talking going on. I sure have missed it!


Welcome back Pammie!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Gwen - Yes I am driving. My plans aren't complete but as of now: Va Beach to Midlothian (south of Richmond) to see my son, then, on to Woodbridge Va (south of DC) to visit a former neighbor, Up to Winchester VA for time of looking around, they have wonderful shops. After that onto Belleville PA, will be staying with friends for a couple nights. On l5th and l6th and morning of l7th will be at a Christian retreat on "Our Golden Years", will stop and see 3 friends before heading to Lancaster PA. In Lancaster at least 2 - 3 days, or more...then head south toward home. Will stop where I want or not and try to have a wonderful time away. No date to be home, so will just see. Please, everyone, do keep me in your prayers, this is a first for me in many years, and long overdue. Headed to the church, more next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Have a wonderful time with your travels. I will pray for safety and enjoyment for your travels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Something for seniors to
> do to keep those "aging" grey cells active! And for you younger ones, to
> get them growing!!
> 
> ...


Those were fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> those look yummy - thanks kaye. --- sam


They are yummy.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from the hospital poor son didn't look to good , said he felt terrible , he doesn't have a temperature but they still think he might have an infection of some kind . This week they had him down for 4 hospital visits for different tests and blood transfusion , even had him down for another hospital which would have included quite a bit of traveling and all this after he had just had his chemo . So the good thing is that while he is in hospital they have done all the tests , he was having the first of his blood transfusions while I was there , they have also been giving him potassium drinks. and antibiotics, the bad news is it's time for a scan which he will have some time tonight , just hoping it's good news as its his birthday on Thursday


So sorry to hear that, Sonja. I know you are staying strong for him, but it must be hard for you, and for his wife and the rest of the family. Thinking of you.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> if it is the movie i watch on pbs - he only killed the first one - tried on the second but didn't get it done - he eventually gets caught. the police get on to him and eventually he makes a mistake and that is that. --- sam


I don't think most of us here need worry too much. If he only targets rich women, I think we would all be pretty safe!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Darowil I hope you and David got to celebrate your anniversary. Sorry to hear Maryanne is causing you more worry, and hope this hasn't tarnished your special time. Will you have to wait long before you get your craft space up and running? Your home looks so interesting in the photos you posted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


Happy Birthday to your youngest son. Wishes for feeling better for the oldest and lots of love to surround your middle son as well as you and DH.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sonya your family like matchiungmup ith mine. You and David sharea birthday, your youngest son David and mine anniversary, Doesanyone have a birthday on the 17th?
> 
> Maryanne is in hospital again as well.Not sure if expects sympathy but when she goes in on our moving day and then our anniversary we aren't impressed. I told david I hope they keep her in for 2 weeks (they won't i know)but then she will have more diffuculty spoiling my 60th. Otherwise i don't trust her not to.


Wishing Maryanne well. I have to agree with our decision to not drop everything and rush off to the hospital. She is in good hands. Happy Anniversary. Enjoy some time with the rest of the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute. --- sam --- is that the grandson who was standing by the door decoration at easter?


Sure is --- the one and only DGS....age 7.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to your youngest son. Wishes for feeling better for the oldest and lots of love to surround your middle son as well as you and DH.


Thank you Mary . Been talking to oldest son and he says he is feeling a little better , the blood transfusion is finished so hopefully depending what his doctor says tomorrow they might let him come home . Hospital is good for treatment but you definitely don't get any rest there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those were fun.


They were fun Liz especially when I got caught with my tongue sticking out 😄


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from the hospital poor son didn't look to good , said he felt terrible , he doesn't have a temperature but they still think he might have an infection of some kind . This week they had him down for 4 hospital visits for different tests and blood transfusion , even had him down for another hospital which would have included quite a bit of traveling and all this after he had just had his chemo . So the good thing is that while he is in hospital they have done all the tests , he was having the first of his blood transfusions while I was there , they have also been giving him potassium drinks. and antibiotics, the bad news is it's time for a scan which he will have some time tonight , just hoping it's good news as its his birthday on Thursday


Sonja, sorry to hear DS is feeling so poorly and is back in hospital. Fingers crossed for some good news from the scan, that would be a wonderful birthday present for him. Hope he manages to get back home very soon. Hugs for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Marking my place for the new week.
> 
> Gwen, the sweater and DD look lovely together.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about Don's sister. What courage to do the surgery at her age and hoping that they got it all and her healing will be total and complete!!! She sounds like quite a lady. Healing wishes and prayers on the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on the sweater and kinds words about Hannah. DH and I like to say she is the best thing we ever made! LOL
> 
> Okay, I hesitated briefly about posting the next but figured we could all use some laughter even if it is a tiny bit "blue". I got the following from my DB.
> If I offend anyone please accept my apology.
> ...


DH said those are great. We are both laughing till we have tears in our eyes.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the prayers and healing wishes for Don's sister. She is a dear lady and a sweet SIL. She is the only SIL I have left who still speaks to me and is still alive. Two have passed, two I have not seen in over 40 years after divorces from my younger and older brothers, and the last still married to my younger brother has not spoken to either my sister or me since not too long after my mom passed away over 10 years ago. She told me that a relationship with me just wasn't worth the trouble, and that was when they lived 700 miles away from me. They now live even farther away and seem to like it that way. Oh, well. Their loss!

I made pasta with bolognaise sauce and served it along with collard greens. I know, a strange combination, but that is what I had and we were hungry for both. It worked out to be very tasty. Tim ate seconds of both and would have had more but they were all gone. Then he finished off the caramel brownies that were left from Friday. Sure hope that will hold him until breakfast.

I will begin my term as VP of the Friends of our local library tomorrow. It's been over 16n years since I held office in the group. I was president for a couple of terms when Tim was just a babe and hauled him to all the meetings; and they were every month instead of 6x a year as it has been for most of the time in recent years. It will be interesting to get back into the activity.

I've been asked by the gals organizing the up-coming KAP in Defiance to write up a short history of the work that Susan has begun, starting with the goslings in the first years of her Heiens and Company business. Eventually that all led to the non-profit which she named _Trumbull County Take Flight_. I need to get that to Tami shortly.

Y'all are the dearest, most supportive friends I've made in a number of years. I am so grateful for each of you here. Blessings on each of you and your loved ones.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and healing wishes for Don's sister. She is a dear lady and a sweet SIL. She is the only SIL I have left who still speaks to me and is still alive. Two have passed, two I have not seen in over 40 years after divorces from my younger and older brothers, and the last still married to my younger brother has not spoken to either my sister or me since not too long after my mom passed away over 10 years ago. She told me that a relationship with me just wasn't worth the trouble, and that was when they lived 700 miles away from me. They now live even farther away and seem to like it that way. Oh, well. Their loss!
> 
> I made pasta with bolognaise sauce and served it along with collard greens. I know, a strange combination, but that is what I had and we were hungry for both. It worked out to be very tasty. Tim ate seconds of both and would have had more but they were all gone. Then he finished off the caramel brownies that were left from Friday. Sure hope that will hold him until breakfast.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that they don't stay in contact, I can't imagine that your other sil has too many friends in general if she thinks it's work. :shock: 
Your dinner sounds good, we had chicken enchilada soup with fresh veggies added and then I made a batch of cheddar bay biscuits because I wanted them, good thing I ate most of my soup before eating any biscuits or David would have had to battle me for the last 3. lol I was good, only had 2, David had 8. :shock: 
I think he and Tim could keep each other great company at the dinner table, lol, David had 2 helpings of soup too, and they are not small, bowls. 
I think it will be so interesting to read the history of Susan, from her start in all this to where she is now, she's certainly accomplished a lot. 
It will be neat to be VP, after being president, vp should be fun. 
Blessings back to you and yours, and giant hugs too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He seems to be a little calmer. Still silly and rambunctious but not quite as extreme.


Poledra65 said:


> I keep saying that mother nature needs prozac, by the way, wonder how Gwen's Sydney is doing on his.
> It is nice to be back, I'm feeling much more myself, thankfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He seems to be a little calmer. Still silly and rambunctious but not quite as extreme.


I have to say, going to the dog show makes me miss my German Shepherd Gundar so much, he was such a great dog.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and healing wishes for Don's sister. She is a dear lady and a sweet SIL. She is the only SIL I have left who still speaks to me and is still alive. Two have passed, two I have not seen in over 40 years after divorces from my younger and older brothers, and the last still married to my younger brother has not spoken to either my sister or me since not too long after my mom passed away over 10 years ago. She told me that a relationship with me just wasn't worth the trouble, and that was when they lived 700 miles away from me. They now live even farther away and seem to like it that way. Oh, well. Their loss!
> 
> I made pasta with bolognaise sauce and served it along with collard greens. I know, a strange combination, but that is what I had and we were hungry for both. It worked out to be very tasty. Tim ate seconds of both and would have had more but they were all gone. Then he finished off the caramel brownies that were left from Friday. Sure hope that will hold him until breakfast.
> 
> ...


You are very supportive of each of us as well. We love you too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hello! I have been so busy, but think about the TP so much! I know I've missed a lot, so I'm going to first try to find out the news. I'll also be sharing what's going on with me.
> 
> I see that this week is already at 18 pages! So as usual, lots of talking going on. I sure have missed it!


Welcome back


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was so cute.


budasha said:


> For cat and dog lovers:
> 
> http://www.trendingly.com/dogs-shall-not-pass


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz thanks for posting these....I really enjoyed solving the....well at least most of them. LOL



budasha said:


> Something for seniors to
> do to keep those "aging" grey cells active! And for you younger ones, to
> get them growing!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! LOL


Swedenme said:


> They were fun Liz especially when I got caught with my tongue sticking out 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you enjoy being the VP of the Library group. Glad it only meets 6x a year too. You stay so busy!

Re the SIL who didn't think a relationship with you was worth the trouble.....she is most definitely missing out and it is most definitely her loss. I can't imagine saying that to you. I find you and Don absolutely delightful. Wis we lived closer.



jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and healing wishes for Don's sister. She is a dear lady and a sweet SIL. She is the only SIL I have left who still speaks to me and is still alive. Two have passed, two I have not seen in over 40 years after divorces from my younger and older brothers, and the last still married to my younger brother has not spoken to either my sister or me since not too long after my mom passed away over 10 years ago. She told me that a relationship with me just wasn't worth the trouble, and that was when they lived 700 miles away from me. They now live even farther away and seem to like it that way. Oh, well. Their loss!
> 
> I made pasta with bolognaise sauce and served it along with collard greens. I know, a strange combination, but that is what I had and we were hungry for both. It worked out to be very tasty. Tim ate seconds of both and would have had more but they were all gone. Then he finished off the caramel brownies that were left from Friday. Sure hope that will hold him until breakfast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't get much done today. Between the cold snap last night and my overdoing it yesterday I have hurt quite a bit. I did go get some meats from the grocery store and covered the top of two small small end tables in the living room with cork. Also used red duck tape and covered the seat of Brantley's favorite chair; red leather. The seat had split and the chair cover I had gotten for it is kind of big and doesn't fit well. It's serviceable and since we aren't fancy at all it will do fine. Of course when he came in from finishing up another flat section of the roof that needed sealing he sat in it and got tar on it. Grrrrrr......I had just enough tape left to cover those sections since I didn't see it until it had dried. He's been in a real grouchy mood today too. I think he over did things also but too hard headed to admit it. Fortunately he has gone on to bed and hopefully will sleep well and be in a more pleasant mood tomorrow. Any-hoo, I finally took a couple of tramadol to help with the pain and it knocked me out for a couple of hours. No pain now but still fighting sleep. I will go to be very soon. I did get the sweeping in the dining room done but that has been the extent of my cleaning for today. Will hopefully get more done tomorrow. 

Will be keeping those in need in my prayers. Melody, hope you got your moving completed. Also hope you got Deuce. Will TTYL. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Re the SIL who didn't think a relationship with you was worth the trouble.....she is most definitely missing out and it is most definitely her loss. I can't imagine saying that to you. I find you and Don absolutely delightful. Wis we lived closer.


I wish we did too, Gwen.

If I didn't have the grand- and great-grand kids, I'd love to come and help. Not that my house is anywhere neat enough (I hate dusting), but house work is always more fun if there's someone to talk to as the work gets done. Right?

Most days (weeks?) I'm comfortable enough with keeping the laundry, the dishes, the floors and the beds and bathrooms clean and meals on the table on a reasonably regular basis. Otherwise there's not enough time for any knitting or time for TP conversations. Or Bible study, GED and goslings; or homework like Spanish (we are in our 3rd year) Ecology, Government/History. And those don't even get into time for cooking with a 6 yo who is also into spelling words aloud with finger-spelling/signing, and driving Susan's retarded dog wild with her attention. In my copious spare time, I guess I could dust sometimes . . . . or wash the windows if it ever gets warm and dry enough. Oh, and I've got some bulkhead doors that need wire-brushed and repainted and a grape arbor that needs pruning.

Oh, gee, now I'm really tired just thinking about all that and think I'll just go to bed since the 6 yo is coming about 5:15 in the morning. "Night, all.

Oho Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, no wonder you are tired, I'm tired just reading your chores!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Promised pics


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I wish we did too, Gwen.
> 
> If I didn't have the grand- and great-grand kids, I'd love to come and help. Not that my house is anywhere neat enough (I hate dusting), but house work is always more fun if there's someone to talk to as the work gets done. Right?
> 
> ...


Goodness Joy, with an energetic 6 yrs old, that's tiring enough, give her an old sock and let her dust anything not breakable.  
Of course that just stirs up my allergies so I do it as seldom as I can get away with too, like once or twice a year. Lol
Laughing about Susan's dog, but you have sympathits on dealing with that poor thing.
I'm tired now too, after reading all that. 
:wink: zzzzz
So I'm off to bed, sweet dreams y'all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Promised pics


Love the gorgeous blue wrap. And the sweater looks an interesting yarn, I'm eager to see its progress....


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good nite all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mind definitely needs exercised. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Those were fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work kaye - wish i could get my ribbing to look as good as yours does. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Promised pics


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Joy, no wonder you are tired, I'm tired just reading your chores!


I was just going to post the exact same thing when your message below caught my eye :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Promised pics


They are lovely Kaye . Looking forward to seeing David's sweater when it's finished


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> YesI agree- I know she has depression but I also know my daughter and I don't think it is coincidence. Vicky was ordering the food when the hospital rang- we could pick her up for tea and drop her back. We declined- David is exhausted and we have both had it with her. And the food would have been ready before we got her here.I also was planning on having some Moscato and though I could legally drive after it I don't like to. Also she needs to learn we can't and/or won't drop everything to rush to her each time.
> So I guess I need to get her some clothes tomorrow and drop them off.


Oh dear. Hugs to you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cute cousins cuddling on the couch
> 
> We had an impromptu visit from son and his daughters - so daughter and grandson came over for dinner too.


Aaaw they are so cute and cosy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, caught up again, so better get David breakfast so he can go fishing and then Marla and I are headed out to the dog show again.
> Have a great day all!!!


Good to have you back with us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> cathy - are you kidding me - you have never had a pb&j sandwich. how di you get through childhood without one of them? another way of enjoy peanut butter is pb and dill pickle on toasted wheat bread - so yummy. don't knock it till you try it. you will become a believer. --- sam


LOL I just KNEW you would say that.! Nope its not really a "thing" over here, however I WILL give it a go and let you know. LOL

You can forget about me trying pb with dill pickle though... just aint gonna happen! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Love the gorgeous blue wrap. And the sweater looks an interesting yarn, I'm eager to see its progress....


 :thumbup: RE Poldera


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cute cousins cuddling on the couch
> 
> We had an impromptu visit from son and his daughters - so daughter and grandson came over for dinner too.


What a fun picture Jeanette


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> So sorry to hear that, Sonja. I know you are staying strong for him, but it must be hard for you, and for his wife and the rest of the family. Thinking of you.


From me too.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL I just KNEW you would say that.! Nope its not really a "thing" over here, however I WILL give it a go and let you know. LOL
> 
> You can forget about me trying pb with dill pickle though... just aint gonna happen! :shock:


I've never tasted it either Cathy so you are not alone , it's not really a thing here either , I also thought the same about the pb and dill pickle , why spoil a dill pickle with pb :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. Hugs to you.


Hugs from me too Margaret , I hope you had a nice day and I think you did the right thing regarding your daughter . Hope you have managed to calm down now


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've never tasted it either Cathy so you are not alone , it's not really a thing here either , I also thought the same about the pb and dill pickle , why spoil a dill pickle with pb :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am off to bed early 10pm coz we changed our clocks over sat night and I am struggling with this... LOL

Hugs all round.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Promised pics


What a great looking wrap- boththe design and the colour


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kaye, the wrap for your aunt is absolutely gorgeous and so well done. I look forward to seeing David's sweater when completed.

Can you give us the name of the pattern for Aunt's wrap? I think I might be able to make something similar for Susan. Of course, it will need to be much bigger/longer . . . you get the idea. Susan is quite tall and ''fluffy'' as some put it, but the basic idea looks very much like what she was describing to me the other day.

Great job you've done with it. I am impressed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> You are very supportive of each of us as well. We love you too.


Absolutely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Love the gorgeous blue wrap. And the sweater looks an interesting yarn, I'm eager to see its progress....


Thank you, I'm hoping that she loves it. 
The sweater is Brown Sheep, big surprise there, lol, when we went in she had about 18 or so skeins, said it was a one time thing so if I wanted it, buy it, so I did. lol It was supposed to be double seed stitch after the rib, but I didn't like the way it was coming out, couldn't see the seed stitch and the colors were getting muddy so I switched it to stockinette.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely work kaye - wish i could get my ribbing to look as good as yours does. --- sam


Thank you sam, I don't do anything different, it just ribs. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a great looking wrap- boththe design and the colour


Thank you, I love the color too, much better than I was even hoping.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They were fun Liz especially when I got caught with my tongue sticking out 😄


I know. I did too and felt really foolish.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary . Been talking to oldest son and he says he is feeling a little better , the blood transfusion is finished so hopefully depending what his doctor says tomorrow they might let him come home . Hospital is good for treatment but you definitely don't get any rest there


Glad your son is feeling a little better. Hope he can come home today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye, the wrap for your aunt is absolutely gorgeous and so well done. I look forward to seeing David's sweater when completed.
> 
> Can you give us the name of the pattern for Aunt's wrap? I think I might be able to make something similar for Susan. Of course, it will need to be much bigger/longer . . . you get the idea. Susan is quite tall and ''fluffy'' as some put it, but the basic idea looks very much like what she was describing to me the other day.
> 
> ...


Thank you, It's a free pattern from Lion Brand, and the yarn is Lion Brand Heartland, I got it as a kit off Craftsy since it was on sale for I think $16 but here's the link to the pattern, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap
It's supposed to be much longer, but I shortened it by about 10 inches as my Aunt is only about 4ft 10in if that. 
I'm going to make two more for Christmas gifts, one in Lion brand that I have already gotten in the Glacier color, and then I need to find a red, for my bff's mom.  It is a fun knit, I have to say. Oh and I had to wash it as I had gotten some hot mustard on it while knitting in the car, :roll: but it washed up fabulously when I was done knitting, and I even dried it with a towel in the dryer very slowly and it came out spectacularly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and healing wishes for Don's sister. She is a dear lady and a sweet SIL. She is the only SIL I have left who still speaks to me and is still alive. Two have passed, two I have not seen in over 40 years after divorces from my younger and older brothers, and the last still married to my younger brother has not spoken to either my sister or me since not too long after my mom passed away over 10 years ago. She told me that a relationship with me just wasn't worth the trouble, and that was when they lived 700 miles away from me. They now live even farther away and seem to like it that way. Oh, well. Their loss!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Too bad your one SIL feels it's too much work to keep in touch with you. It is her loss. I hope Don's sister gets well quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't get much done today. Between the cold snap last night and my overdoing it yesterday I have hurt quite a bit. I did go get some meats from the grocery store and covered the top of two small small end tables in the living room with cork. Also used red duck tape and covered the seat of Brantley's favorite chair; red leather. The seat had split and the chair cover I had gotten for it is kind of big and doesn't fit well. It's serviceable and since we aren't fancy at all it will do fine. Of course when he came in from finishing up another flat section of the roof that needed sealing he sat in it and got tar on it. Grrrrrr......I had just enough tape left to cover those sections since I didn't see it until it had dried. He's been in a real grouchy mood today too. I think he over did things also but too hard headed to admit it. Fortunately he has gone on to bed and hopefully will sleep well and be in a more pleasant mood tomorrow. Any-hoo, I finally took a couple of tramadol to help with the pain and it knocked me out for a couple of hours. No pain now but still fighting sleep. I will go to be very soon. I did get the sweeping in the dining room done but that has been the extent of my cleaning for today. Will hopefully get more done tomorrow.
> 
> Will be keeping those in need in my prayers. Melody, hope you got your moving completed. Also hope you got Deuce. Will TTYL. {{{{HUGS}}}}


Sounds like you overdid it yesterday. Hope you aren't in any pain today. Wish I had your ambition to spring clean. Main floor is fine but the basement is a disaster. I still have one shelf to put together but have been putting it off. Hope Brantley is in a better mood today.

We had a dump of snow overnight, about 4". Will it ever end! I think we're in for more bad weather tonight.

My brother came to visit yesterday afternoon. I made some lemon cheesecake bars and he enjoyed them. So did Candy!!! Nick and I sat in the den and Candy was so quiet. I thought, I wonder where she is. It's not usual for her to leave us when there's company around. Then I heard a crash. Went running to the kitchen. Plate on the floor. Lemon bars chewed and licked.  Luckily I hadn't put all the bars on the table. Now I know I can't trust her with food on the table.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Promised pics


Very nice. I love the deep blue colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never tasted it either Cathy so you are not alone , it's not really a thing here either , I also thought the same about the pb and dill pickle , why spoil a dill pickle with pb :lol:


Has anyone tried the deep fried pickles? Our local Italian restaurant has them but I haven't had the courage to try them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to get myself in gear. Been on here since 8 a.m. Time to get off my duff. TTYL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami , I'm not fasting or feeling ill just not hungry .im still eating just not meals


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love your aunt's wrap and looking forward to seeing progress on David's sweater.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you overdid it yesterday. Hope you aren't in any pain today. Wish I had your ambition to spring clean. Main floor is fine but the basement is a disaster. I still have one shelf to put together but have been putting it off. Hope Brantley is in a better mood today.
> 
> We had a dump of snow overnight, about 4". Will it ever end! I think we're in for more bad weather tonight.
> 
> My brother came to visit yesterday afternoon. I made some lemon cheesecake bars and he enjoyed them. So did Candy!!! Nick and I sat in the den and Candy was so quiet. I thought, I wonder where she is. It's not usual for her to leave us when there's company around. Then I heard a crash. Went running to the kitchen. Plate on the floor. Lemon bars chewed and licked.  Luckily I hadn't put all the bars on the table. Now I know I can't trust her with food on the table.


Oh my, well they were obviously very good lemon cheesecake bars. lol Silly dog, at least they weren't dark chocolate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Has anyone tried the deep fried pickles? Our local Italian restaurant has them but I haven't had the courage to try them.


Yes, used to get them with my bff at Hooters in Texas, so yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love your aunt's wrap and looking forward to seeing progress on David's sweater.


Thank you. 
I'll post some more pics of David's when I get a bit further in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I've sat on my backside long enough, I need to get the rest of the bedding out on the line, dishes done, floors swept, fish tanks cleaned, and the load or two of clothes washed and dried, I think that's everything, oh and knit of course. lol
See you all later, have a great day!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 11 45am here and I am caught up now. Skimmed through. Gage and I have been in the apartment since Friday night. Not much here but I will be getting some more stuff one day this week hopefully. Lack of friends with trucks and work schedules is really a hindrance but not going to worry right now.

I am being picked up by a friend in 20 mins and she is taking me for lunch. Looking forward to it. 

Will check in later on. 

This is what I woke up to this morning. Ugh.&#9924;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Glad your son is feeling a little better. Hope he can come home today.


Thank you Liz . I've not long got home from sons . He's holding the couch down as Bonnie would say :lol: . Was finally able to come home about 2 this afternoon . Has to go back for his scan as they cancelled it yesterday with him getting the blood transfusion , but he's feeling a lot better and glad to be back in his own home .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


budasha said:


> Sounds like you overdid it yesterday. Hope you aren't in any pain today. Wish I had your ambition to spring clean. Main floor is fine but the basement is a disaster. I still have one shelf to put together but ha been putting it off. Hope Brantley is in a better mood today.
> 
> We had a dump of snow overnight, about 4". Will it ever end! I think we're in for more bad weather tonight.
> 
> My brother came to visit yesterday afternoon. I made some lemon cheesecake bars and he enjoyed them. So did Candy!!! Nick and I sat in the den and Candy was so quiet. I thought, I wonder where she is. It's not usual for her to leave us when there's company around. Then I heard a crash. Went running to the kitchen. Plate on the floor. Lemon bars chewed and licked.  Luckily I hadn't put all the bars on the table. Now I know I can't trust her with food on the table.


 The temptation was just to much for her . I think I would have joined her as I love anything with lemon in


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Promised pics


Such beautiful work Kaye. Your aunt will love the wrap!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 11 45am here and I am caught up now. Skimmed through. Gage and I have been in the apartment since Friday night. Not much here but I will be getting some more stuff one day this week hopefully. Lack of friends with trucks and work schedules is really a hindrance but not going to worry right now.
> 
> I am being picked up by a friend in 20 mins and she is taking me for lunch. Looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


Gage has no excuse for being late now :lol:
Sorry for all of you who are still getting snow we have been having lovely weather here . Yesterday I was out and about in t/shirt and jeans it was that warm . Took a cardigan with me but didn't need it , not so warm today but still nice .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the wrap. Is this your own pattern or one from Ravelry? What is the name of it. I would be interested in getting it.
Edit: saw your post saying what and where the pattern could be found. I've already copied it. Thanks!



Poledra65 said:


> Promised pics


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated. 
Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cathy and Sonja I don't know if I'd try the dill pickle and PB together either BUT....have you tried fried dill pickle chip? Yummy!!!!


Swedenme said:


> I've never tasted it either Cathy so you are not alone , it's not really a thing here either , I also thought the same about the pb and dill pickle , why spoil a dill pickle with pb :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


Thank goodness you are ok . Must have been scary though . Isn't it weird how something can be so very painful and then the pain disappears again 
Hope you get back to feeling a 100% soon


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I love fried dill pickles ! Yummy &#128522; I like pickled asparagus just tried them lately &#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Please take care Gwen maybe this was a warning ? Happy to read the eye surgery went great for you &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;
Sonja I have been praying for your family , may the scan for your son bring good news
Awesome knitting projects on here love seeing them !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH is in a much better mood today (inspite of my trip to the "Spa". He in fact apologized; said he'd just had a rough day up fixing the roof. We're good.

I had to snicker at Candy's enjoying the lemon bars. Seems like many of our fur babies are being little stinkers like Sydney. Thank goodness it wasn't chocolate since that is not good at all for dogs!



budasha said:


> Sounds like you overdid it yesterday. Hope you aren't in any pain today. Wish I had your ambition to spring clean. Main floor is fine but the basement is a disaster. I still have one shelf to put together but have been putting it off. Hope Brantley is in a better mood today.
> 
> We had a dump of snow overnight, about 4". Will it ever end! I think we're in for more bad weather tonight.
> 
> My brother came to visit yesterday afternoon. I made some lemon cheesecake bars and he enjoyed them. So did Candy!!! Nick and I sat in the den and Candy was so quiet. I thought, I wonder where she is. It's not usual for her to leave us when there's company around. Then I heard a crash. Went running to the kitchen. Plate on the floor. Lemon bars chewed and licked.  Luckily I hadn't put all the bars on the table. Now I know I can't trust her with food on the table.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the fried pickle slices! They are quite popular around here.


budasha said:


> Has anyone tried the deep fried pickles? Our local Italian restaurant has them but I haven't had the courage to try them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Please take care Gwen maybe this was a warning ? Happy to read the eye surgery went great for you 👏🏻👏🏻
> Sonja I have been praying for your family , may the scan for your son bring good news
> Awesome knitting projects on here love seeing them !


Thank you Jackie , hope you are keeping well 💐


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


That must have been really scary! Well, it scared me, just reading about it. Take care of yourself, dear, you do not want the surgery on Thursday to be cancelled. Take it easy - housework will wait, it always does!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow that is a lot of snow! Glad you are getting out with a friend for lunch.


gagesmom said:


> Almost 11 45am here and I am caught up now. Skimmed through. Gage and I have been in the apartment since Friday night. Not much here but I will be getting some more stuff one day this week hopefully. Lack of friends with trucks and work schedules is really a hindrance but not going to worry right now.
> 
> I am being picked up by a friend in 20 mins and she is taking me for lunch. Looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Promised pics


Both look fabulous, Kaye. Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad your son is feeling better and that he is home. I know you all are anxious about this next scan too. Praying that all will go well and that his health will improve. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz . I've not long got home from sons . He's holding the couch down as Bonnie would say :lol: . Was finally able to come home about 2 this afternoon . Has to go back for his scan as they cancelled it yesterday with him getting the blood transfusion , but he's feeling a lot better and glad to be back in his own home .


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 11 45am here and I am caught up now. Skimmed through. Gage and I have been in the apartment since Friday night. Not much here but I will be getting some more stuff one day this week hopefully. Lack of friends with trucks and work schedules is really a hindrance but not going to worry right now.
> 
> I am being picked up by a friend in 20 mins and she is taking me for lunch. Looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


Ugh, indeed. When will you be beyond the snowy weather? At least you have your own little nest now, to keep warm and dry indoors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also enjoy pickled asparagus. Found it in a little store up in the mountains once but haven't been able to find any locally in the grocery stores.


Bubba Love said:


> I love fried dill pickles ! Yummy 😊 I like pickled asparagus just tried them lately ❤👍🏻


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz . I've not long got home from sons . He's holding the couch down as Bonnie would say :lol: . Was finally able to come home about 2 this afternoon . Has to go back for his scan as they cancelled it yesterday with him getting the blood transfusion , but he's feeling a lot better and glad to be back in his own home .


It is good that he did not have to stay too long in hospital. Home is always best, and the fact that he is feeling better is encouraging. I am thinking of you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am going to do a follow up with my general physician too as the ER doctor suggested. My neck has been bothering me some lately though so a pinched nerve does make sense. I will be careful.


Bubba Love said:


> Please take care Gwen maybe this was a warning ? Happy to read the eye surgery went great for you 👏🏻👏🏻
> Sonja I have been praying for your family , may the scan for your son bring good news
> Awesome knitting projects on here love seeing them !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


That sounds scary. Glad things are okay now, and that your surgery should go ahead.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I taught myself to knit backwards today . When I told husband I could now knit backwards his reply was is that so you can undo all your mistakes quicker . It's a good thing I needed my knitting needles or I know who would have been wearing them &#128530;


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, how scary. I am so glad you are home and ok. Glad you are following up with Doctor. 
Sonja, glad DS is home. Praying scan shows good news.
Mel, snow in April would depress me. I'm glad I moved from NY to California desert.
Cleaning as I'm hosting knitting on Thursday. Have Paula Dean's chocolate chili in crock pot. Opthamologist's nurse called for info on Fri. Appt. said it would take about 2 hours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


That's the sort of excitement you can do without Gwen. Glad to hear all was OK in the end. As you say, better safe than sorry. Hope all goes well with the next cataract surgery.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


Happy Anniversary Margaret!!!,
Sonja, hope your son is doing much better!!! It is such a hard time for your family.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> That's the sort of excitement you can do without Gwen. Glad to hear all was OK in the end. As you say, better safe than sorry. Hope all goes well with the next cataract surgery.


Gwen, that is to scared. Agree with DH what a way to get out of the housework. You were on a mission. Be lazy like me. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

That snow is really depressing, don't lose Gage in a snow bank.
That is a lot of snow. Hope you get some of your things real soon so it becomes home to you both.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope your opthamologist appointment goes well Friday. That is quite a lengthy appointment. Enjoy the Chocolate chili!



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, how scary. I am so glad you are home and ok. Glad you are following up with Doctor.
> Sonja, glad DS is home. Praying scan shows good news.
> Mel, snow in April would depress me. I'm glad I moved from NY to California desert.
> Cleaning as I'm hosting knitting on Thursday. Have Paula Dean's chocolate chili in crock pot. Opthamologist's nurse called for info on Fri. Appt. said it would take about 2 hours.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kaye, the wrap looks great, love the color and design!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 4 April '16

Today is World Rat Day. Get two things straight right away  rats arent dirty, and James Cagney never said it anyway! These are just two of the myths and misconceptions that World Rat Day hopes to dispel as it celebrates the joys of fancy rats.

Anyone who keeps rats as pets or companions is already in on the secret: these animals are friendly, loyal, intelligent, and very endearing. Unfortunately theyve had a bit of bad press over the years, what with the Black Death, Bubonic Plague and a thousand Pacific islands which have had their native wildlife chewed down to ground level and beyond. But whats a few environmental and social catastrophes between friends?

Once you get to know rats on a one-to-one basis, then all of their finer qualities will come to the fore. Why not drop in to your local World Rat Day event and discover just how adorably lovable they really are?

Today is Vitamin C Day. Load up on citrus fruit, berries and green vegetable for Vitamin C Day; boost your immune system, fight off that cold and feel great!

Vitamin C Immune Booster Smoothie

Yield: 1 serving

Ingredients

1/2 cup fresh pineapple
1/2 cup fresh strawberries, stemmed and diced
1/2 orange, peeled and cut into segments
1 large carrot, cut into 1/4 inch chunks
juice of 1/2 lemon
1/2 cup almond milk
handful of ice

Directions

1. Put all the ingredients into a blender and pulse until smooth. Enjoy!

http://www.mountainmamacooks.com/2014/04/vitamin-c-immune-booster-smoothie/

Today is Cordon Bleu Day his is the day we celebrate a dish that so many of us are familiar with in one incarnation or another, but very few of us have any knowledge of the history of, or even what its name really means! This delicious dish is most basically described as a piece of cheese wrapped in a piece of ham stuffed in a butterflied chicken breast, breaded, and fried. Its a wonderful combination of flavors and preparation techniques, which has created an iconic dish that always calls back to the restaurants and cafes of Paris.

One of the things you can do to celebrate this day is investigate the many different takes on this recipe from across the world. The recipe is simple enough that its unsurprising that it has crossed the world in one form or another, incorporating itself into just about every culture. You can even find instances of it in cultures where the pork aspect is forbidden, so they simply replace it with beef, and leave the rest of the dish intact.

One of the little known facts about Cordon Bleu is that it merely means that the French believed this dish to be of prize winning quality. Blue Ribbon being the direct translation, and the implication being much the same as it is in any county fair. This is the impact it had on them, that there was no other name appropriate for this dish than First place.

As a celebration of this day, and its auspicious dish, you can try one of a variety of popular variations. There are many, depending on which part of the world youre calling from, and looking to. The most basic in variations is the chicken being baked instead of fried, which is what seems to be the most common in the Americas.

One variation not commonly known of outside of its home of Switzerland is the Schnitzel Cordon Bleu. The primary difference here is that the meat is thinned out, breaded, and two Schnitzel are put together with ham and cheese between them, the variant here also lies in the selected cheese. Ironically, rather than the Swiss cheese so popular in the French and American versions, this variant instead uses Emmentaler or Gruyere for its dairy portion.

A similar variant comes from Hungary, where veal is used in place of the chicken, but the filling is the same. Rather than being folded as a pocket, instead it is rolled with cheese and ham inside of it. Its popularly served with mashed potatoes, French fries, or rice, though its not unheard of for any other vegetable to accompany the meal, along with breads.

On days where food is celebrated, its always good to try to bring a little bit of this days special food into the office, just to spread the joy and flavor of the worlds cuisine. One wonderful way to do this is to create a batch of smaller versions of the food. Cordon Bleu bites are often made by creating bite-size versions and rolling them into bread crumbs, which are deep fried while skewered with a tooth pick.

With all the varieties of Cordon Bleu of the world to choose from, theres no reason you cant bring in a selection of flavors from around the world. What better way to celebrate Cordon Bleu day than by introducing all your friends and co-workers to this surprisingly multi-international dish! Even better, you can show them how it doesnt have to be a complicated dish to prepare, and can share your special recipes with them!

Chicken Cordon Bleu II Recipe by Behr

"'Cordon Bleu' is a French term, literally translated as 'blue ribbon', that originally referred to an award for culinary excellence given to women cooks! The term can now apply to any superior cook (yes, men too), and also to this dish (chicken, ham and Swiss cheese slices, breaded and sauteed). This yummy version adds paprika and a creamy white wine sauce worthy of its own blue ribbon. Two blue ribbon tastes in wedded bliss -- Chicken Cordon Bleu II!"

Prep: 15 m
Cook: 45 m
Ready In: h
6 servings @ 584 cals each

Ingredients

6 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
6 slices Swiss cheese
6 slices ham
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon paprika
6 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup dry white wine
1 teaspoon chicken bouillon granules
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 cup heavy whipping cream

Directions

1. Pound chicken breasts if they are too thick.

2. Place a cheese and ham slice on each breast within 1/2 inch of the edges. Fold the edges of the chicken over the filling, and secure with toothpicks.

3. Mix the flour and paprika in a small bowl, and coat the chicken pieces.

4. Heat the butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat, and cook the chicken until browned on all sides.

5. Add the wine and bouillon. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer for 30 minutes, until chicken is no longer pink and juices run clear.

6. Remove the toothpicks, and transfer the breasts to a warm platter.

7. Blend the cornstarch with the cream in a small bowl, and whisk slowly into the skillet.

8. Cook, stirring until thickened, and pour over the chicken. Serve warm.

Tip: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/8669/chicken-cordon-bleu-ii/

Golden Chicken Cordon Bleu Recipe

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 20 min. Bake: 20 min.

MAKES: 2 servings

Ingredients

2 boneless skinless chicken breast halves (6 ounces each)
2 slices deli ham (3/4 ounce each)
2 slices Swiss cheese (3/4 ounce each)
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon paprika
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1 large egg
2 tablespoons 2% milk
1/2 cup seasoned bread crumbs
1 tablespoon canola oil
1 tablespoon butter, melted

Directions

1. Flatten chicken to 1/4-in. thickness; top each with a slice of ham and cheese. Roll up and tuck in ends; secure with toothpicks.

2. In a shallow bowl, combine the flour, salt, paprika and pepper. In another bowl, whisk egg and milk. Place bread crumbs in a third bowl. Dip chicken in flour mixture, then egg mixture; roll in crumbs.

3. In a small skillet, brown chicken in oil on all sides. Transfer to an 8-in. square baking dish coated with cooking spray.

4. Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 20-25 minutes or until a thermometer reads 170°.

5. Discard toothpicks; drizzle with butter.

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (prepared with reduced-fat butter) equals 501 calories, 23 g fat (9 g saturated fat), 172 mg cholesterol, 728 mg sodium, 23 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 49 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/golden-chicken-cordon-bleu

Veal Cordon Bleu

Serves: 2
Time: 45 minutes
Author: Chef Philippe

Serves 2

Ingredients

2 veal escalopes
4 slices of Comté or Munster cheese (preferably Munster)
4 slices of thick-cut ham
2 whole eggs
150g breadcrumbs
Salt
Pepper
Sunflower oil

Utensils: Meat Chops Mallet

Method for Veal Cordon Bleu:

Before starting this Veal Cordon Bleu recipe, make sure you have organised all the necessary ingredients.

1. Place the veal escalopes between two sheets of cling film.

2. Bash them with a meat tenderizer in order to flatten them.

3. Cut the ham in the same shape as the escalope.

4. Place a veal escalope on the kitchen worktop.

5. Season with salt and pepper.

6. Place a layer of ham on top of the escalope.

7. Then cover with a layer of Comté or Munster cheese, sliced into thin strips beforehand.

8. Roll the escalope making a tight roll.

9. Secure the rolls with a couple of wooden picks.

10. Trim the edges for a more regular aspect.

11. Crack the eggs in a mixing bowl. Season with salt and pepper and beat with a fork.

12. Dip the cordons bleu rolls in the beaten eggs immersing them totally.

13. Then coat them in breadcrumbs making sure all sides are covered.

14. Heat the oil in a non-stick frying pan.

15. Brown the cordons bleu rolls on all sides turning them over frequently. Make sure they do not get burnt.

16. Don't forget to brown the extremities as well.

17. When golden, bake at 180°C for 10-15 minutes. The meat will be perfectly cooked.

18. Remove from the oven. Remove the wooden picks and cut each cordon bleu roll into slices before serving. Enjoy!

https://www.meilleurduchef.com/cgi/mdc/l/en/recipe/cordon-bleu-veal.html

Today is Walk Around Things Day. Some days you just dont want to deal with certain situations, whether its that ladder in your way, or the co-worker who always seems to come to you with their problems. This day gives you the perfect answer to these situations, and a valid excuse to do so! This is Walk around Things Day! and the numerous ways that statement can be interpreted gives you a lot of leeway in your celebration!

There are so many options, from the light-hearted method of simply walking around things, where you may circle a Fire Hydrant a couple of times for fun on the walk to work, to the more exercise conscious method of walking around the park you usually walk through as a short cut to and from your favorite coffee stand.

There are many days and affirmations that are about meeting your challenges head on, and those are powerful and valid tactics. This day reminds us that sometimes you have to pick your battles, and sometimes the best way to deal with a situation is by simply not dealing with it at all. You must be careful what you choose to walk around though, what you may be walking around isnt the problem, but the path of wisdom!

Lets start with walking around things in the literal sense, as you go about your day, rather than walking past things like poles, office chairs, cubicles, light poles, or stop signs, instead make sure you complete one full circle around each one you pass. You may find yourself having a lot longer walk to wherever youre going, but the health benefits youll get, and the fun youll get laughing at the strange looks others give you, will more than make up for it! No one needs to know why youre doing it, or you can let them in on the secret and spread the special magic of this day.

You can also arrange exercise events for this day. Approach your manager the day before Walk Around Things Day, and see if theyd like to help you organize a walk around the building day for health. At some point in the day, you can arrange for groups, or the entire office, to take a walk around the block where your office is located. Getting up and moving helps everyone feel better, and theres nothing to get the energy back up after lunch then getting out and getting a little fresh air and exercise!

Then theres the Walk around Things part of the day that makes one think about the challenges one chooses. Walking around things doesnt have to be literal, you can choose to walk around a problem by choosing not to have a particular argument with someone. You may identify that all they really want is for you to agree with them, and the conversation will be over right then. You may then proceed to continue with your day as planned, having walked around that problem.

No matter how you choose to celebrate it, Walk Around Things Day is a great opportunity to try new ways of thinking and looking at the world. Its a great way to change things up from your normal routine by simply walking around things that normally youd just pass right by. Who knows what youll discover just around the block from your normal pathway to work, or what new solutions to problems will present themselves to you when you simply choose to walk around them? Take this wonderful concept and the lessons it teaches you forth into the world, and give them a good walking around!

Today is D.A.R.E. Day. D.A.R.E. Day is the day when local law enforcement officers will traditionally visit schools all over the United States spreading the word about drugs, how to avoid them, why theyre bad for you, and the penalties if you choose to become involved with them. Most Americans will remember the special and particularly snazzy car that would arrive at the school, often times with a K-9 unit in tow, and a variety of items to do a show and tell with.

This is a great day to sit down and talk with your kids about drug use, and what the inherent dangers are in using them. You can talk to them about how to deal with peer pressure, areas to avoid, how to say no, and how to identify drugs if they come across them. All of these can be very useful in the high pressure filled environment of the public school system combined with youth.

D.A.R.E. means Drug Abuse Resistance Education, and that is the core of this days experience. The education that takes place includes how to identify students that are high risk, and how to identify the secret language of the drug underground. Some of the great ways to celebrate this day is to help organize a method of educating the parents and kids in the school how to identify where there might be a drug problem.

Taking the lessons of the education offered by law enforcement, you can help put some of them into action. It takes an entire community working together to keep the terrible scourge that is the narcotics underground from taking hold in your neighborhood. Once these are identified you can help facilitate the drug prevention programs in your community.

D.A.R.E. is a program that was established in 1984, to help facilitate the education of communities in drug abuse resistance education. The level of education that police officers require is a complete 80 hours of training in areas such as classroom management, child development, and techniques for educating, complete with communication skills. Those who are going to be educating High School Students require an additional 40 hours.

They are invited by school districts to work with the students there. They are brought into the classroom and are not required to have licenses to teach. The program has different approaches for different age groups. The purpose of this education system is to permit officers and sheriffs to interact with students in a controlled environment, where safety is a major factor. One of the unintended side effects of this program is that police officers are viewed more favorably by those who have gone through this.

D.A.R.E. day is a great day for a reconnection with your kids and community, helping to prevent the introduction of drugs into their lives. This program has moved beyond the initial intent of covering just narcotics and street drugs. Education has since been expanded to cover tobacco smoking, inhalants from things like whippets, and how to handle peer pressure in their social network.

In this year, if youre part of the 24% of schools in the United States that doesnt have a D.A.R.E. program implemented, you can use this day to try to help organize a visit from your law enforcement agents to help present the dangers of drugs to the community. Theres nothing more important than keeping your kids safe from the dangers in the world, and implementing a D.A.R.E. program in your community is one fantastic and time proven method of helping them.

NOTE: Gary's brother-in-law is the D.A.R.E. officer for Defiance County. He is a county sheriff deputy.

Who was the first U.S. president to throw an opening-day pitch?

Abraham Lincoln
William Howard Taft
John F. Kennedy
Jimmy Carter

New York City has over 800 miles of subway track.

April 4
1965 - Robert Downey Jr.
(1979-2008) - Heath Ledger

April 4, 1968
Civil rights leader Martin Luther King Jr., 39, was shot to death in Memphis, Tennessee.

Answer: The ceremonial first ball is a longstanding ritual of American baseball in which a guest of honor throws a ball to mark the end of pregame festivities and the start of the game. Every sitting president going back to President William Howard Taft has thrown out a first pitch, according to BaseballAlmanac.com, though not all were on Opening Day. President William Howard Taft started the American tradition in 1910 at Griffith Stadium, Washington, D.C., on the Washington Senators' Opening Day. Franklin Delano Roosevelt holds the record for most opening day pitches, having opened eight seasons between 1933 and 1941 (missing out in 1939 and throughout America's involvement in WWII).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, how scary. I am so glad you are home and ok. Glad you are following up with Doctor.
> Sonja, glad DS is home. Praying scan shows good news.
> Mel, snow in April would depress me. I'm glad I moved from NY to California desert.
> Cleaning as I'm hosting knitting on Thursday. Have Paula Dean's chocolate chili in crock pot. Opthamologist's nurse called for info on Fri. Appt. said it would take about 2 hours.


Thank you Joy and I hope your visit to the opthamolists goes ok


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I taught myself to knit backwards today . When I told husband I could now knit backwards his reply was is that so you can undo all your mistakes quicker . It's a good thing I needed my knitting needles or I know who would have been wearing them 😒


I can understand his thinking as most non-knitters would probably assume that is what you meant. At least he asks questions, so explain to him what it means and what you can do with that skill. You are amazing.

I am so happy to hear that your son is home and resting once again. I do wish him the best and certainly some quality time to spend with friends and family. Tell him to keep fighting the good fight.

What are you knitting now?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...There are some patterns on ravelry for flattened rat bookmarkers and the rat scarf. I can think of a few people who might enjoy such projects.

Gwen...I think you over did it the other day as well as Brantley. Just a gentle reminder that you are not a spring chicken any more and neither is Brantley. I can just imagine that ambulance ride being difficult on the back. We just got the bill for my DH's ambulance ride from immediate care to the hospital. After the insurance paid their part I still owe about $350. It is a good thing we sold the house in December so we are not paying for that any more. 

Melody...So glad you are now in the apartment even though you still need to move things there. 

I am so cold today. It has been cold and snowy today. Nothing on the ground, but snowflakes are in the air. I finally made a cup of hot Moroccan Spice tea to try and warm up before going to sleep.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Only up to page 14 so far--been knitting and yesterday we rode 127 miles up and back to the Jemez Springs area...the beaded projects are coming along well, as I have them blocked and am waiting on the last one to be dry before I get pictures.

I'll refrain from comment until I get caught up, but as always, sending hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts for anyone who needs them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I can understand his thinking as most non-knitters would probably assume that is what you meant. At least he asks questions, so explain to him what it means and what you can do with that skill. You are amazing.
> 
> I am so happy to hear that your son is home and resting once again. I do wish him the best and certainly some quality time to spend with friends and family. Tell him to keep fighting the good fight.
> 
> What are you knitting now?


Thank you Mary husband does take an interest in what I'm knitting even says he likes them 
I'm knitting a hat for my son and I finally finished the whale sweater and have one little boy shoe to go with it just need to remember what I did to make the other one


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the beautiful color of the wrap, Kaye and the perfect knitting!


Poledra65 said:


> Promised pics


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Had to chuckle about the hot mustard!


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, It's a free pattern from Lion Brand, and the yarn is Lion Brand Heartland, I got it as a kit off Craftsy since it was on sale for I think $16 but here's the link to the pattern, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-and-buttoned-wrap
> It's supposed to be much longer, but I shortened it by about 10 inches as my Aunt is only about 4ft 10in if that.
> I'm going to make two more for Christmas gifts, one in Lion brand that I have already gotten in the Glacier color, and then I need to find a red, for my bff's mom.  It is a fun knit, I have to say. Oh and I had to wash it as I had gotten some hot mustard on it while knitting in the car, :roll: but it washed up fabulously when I was done knitting, and I even dried it with a towel in the dryer very slowly and it came out spectacularly.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The rascal!


budasha said:


> Sounds like you overdid it yesterday. Hope you aren't in any pain today. Wish I had your ambition to spring clean. Main floor is fine but the basement is a disaster. I still have one shelf to put together but have been putting it off. Hope Brantley is in a better mood today.
> 
> We had a dump of snow overnight, about 4". Will it ever end! I think we're in for more bad weather tonight.
> 
> My brother came to visit yesterday afternoon. I made some lemon cheesecake bars and he enjoyed them. So did Candy!!! Nick and I sat in the den and Candy was so quiet. I thought, I wonder where she is. It's not usual for her to leave us when there's company around. Then I heard a crash. Went running to the kitchen. Plate on the floor. Lemon bars chewed and licked.  Luckily I hadn't put all the bars on the table. Now I know I can't trust her with food on the table.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary husband does take an interest in what I'm knitting even says he likes them
> I'm knitting a hat for my son and I finally finished the whale sweater and have one little boy shoe to go with it just need to remember what I did to make the other one


So glad you are having some time to knit with all that has been going. Will we get to see some pictures?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

One step at a time, Melody. You have a nice safe place, now. You will be great!


gagesmom said:


> Almost 11 45am here and I am caught up now. Skimmed through. Gage and I have been in the apartment since Friday night. Not much here but I will be getting some more stuff one day this week hopefully. Lack of friends with trucks and work schedules is really a hindrance but not going to worry right now.
> 
> I am being picked up by a friend in 20 mins and she is taking me for lunch. Looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry you had such a scare, Gwen! I am so glad you better!


Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> cathy - are you kidding me - you have never had a pb&j sandwich. how di you get through childhood without one of them? another way of enjoy peanut butter is pb and dill pickle on toasted wheat bread - so yummy. don't knock it till you try it. you will become a believer. --- sam


And I think I have mentioned pb and Miracle Whip sandwiches before--sounds horrible but I think they're great.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I taught myself to knit backwards today . When I told husband I could now knit backwards his reply was is that so you can undo all your mistakes quicker . It's a good thing I needed my knitting needles or I know who would have been wearing them 😒


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I can understand his thinking as most non-knitters would probably assume that is what you meant. At least he asks questions, so explain to him what it means and what you can do with that skill. You are amazing.
> 
> I am so happy to hear that your son is home and resting once again. I do wish him the best and certainly some quality time to spend with friends and family. Tell him to keep fighting the good fight.
> 
> What are you knitting now?


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, well they were obviously very good lemon cheesecake bars. lol Silly dog, at least they weren't dark chocolate.


So right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, used to get them with my bff at Hooters in Texas, so yummy.


They are?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 11 45am here and I am caught up now. Skimmed through. Gage and I have been in the apartment since Friday night. Not much here but I will be getting some more stuff one day this week hopefully. Lack of friends with trucks and work schedules is really a hindrance but not going to worry right now.
> 
> I am being picked up by a friend in 20 mins and she is taking me for lunch. Looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


It's tough when you have to move a little at a time. Hope one of your friends will be able to help you. We got about the same amount of snow. Wasn't that a nice surprise :x


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz . I've not long got home from sons . He's holding the couch down as Bonnie would say :lol: . Was finally able to come home about 2 this afternoon . Has to go back for his scan as they cancelled it yesterday with him getting the blood transfusion , but he's feeling a lot better and glad to be back in his own home .


Glad he's home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


I think you did overdo the cleaning bit. Your body is telling you to take it easy. So glad that you're okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH is in a much better mood today (inspite of my trip to the "Spa". He in fact apologized; said he'd just had a rough day up fixing the roof. We're good.
> 
> I had to snicker at Candy's enjoying the lemon bars. Seems like many of our fur babies are being little stinkers like Sydney. Thank goodness it wasn't chocolate since that is not good at all for dogs!


It wouldn't have been so bad if she'd only eaten one but she was like the squirrels, had to take a taste of each one and didn't finish any.....at least that I know of.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the fried pickle slices! They are quite popular around here.


I guess I'm going to try one the next time I go to the restaurant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I taught myself to knit backwards today . When I told husband I could now knit backwards his reply was is that so you can undo all your mistakes quicker . It's a good thing I needed my knitting needles or I know who would have been wearing them 😒


He's funny.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also enjoy pickled asparagus. Found it in a little store up in the mountains once but haven't been able to find any locally in the grocery stores.


I found them in Costco here


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. It is a long appt. as he is testing and possibly treating for macular degeneration of my right eye.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I think I'll forgo the pleasure of having a rat for a pet. 

Cordon Bleu recipes all sound good.

Have to go. I'm watching "And then there were none". It came on last Monday and tonight is the second half.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 11 45am here and I am caught up now. Skimmed through. Gage and I have been in the apartment since Friday night. Not much here but I will be getting some more stuff one day this week hopefully. Lack of friends with trucks and work schedules is really a hindrance but not going to worry right now.
> 
> I am being picked up by a friend in 20 mins and she is taking me for lunch. Looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


Hope you had a good time. 
That is a lot of snow, so much for spring. :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz . I've not long got home from sons . He's holding the couch down as Bonnie would say :lol: . Was finally able to come home about 2 this afternoon . Has to go back for his scan as they cancelled it yesterday with him getting the blood transfusion , but he's feeling a lot better and glad to be back in his own home .


Good news, I hope it stays good, to bad he has to go back for the scan but I sure hope that it's good news on that front also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the wrap. Is this your own pattern or one from Ravelry? What is the name of it. I would be interested in getting it.
> Edit: saw your post saying what and where the pattern could be found. I've already copied it. Thanks!


  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


I've done that a couple times, but I could feel the pinched nerve in my neck, I sleep weird sometimes I guess. 
You are correct, much better safe than sorry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm pooped, other than knitting and practicing my guitar, I'm not doing another thing this evening. 
I did get the kitchen cleaned, all the floors done, the peas planted in last years watermelon patch so that they will put nitrogen back in the soil for planting watermelon again in a couple months, all the laundry is done and it all got to hang dry on the line as it was such a lovely day, recycling has been walked up to the end of the street to the recycling center (I took Ryssa and Gizmo with for a short walk as it's really Gizmo's first walk, he didn't do too bad), all the fish tanks have been cleaned, and Marla and I went to the nursery and I had them put a rose on hold for me, and I got David 4 new lilies, 2 daylilies and 2 Asiatic. I think that's it, sure doesn't sound like much, oh! And we went to the library and to the book sale that the library is having, we'll go back again when they have the box sale, but I did spend $13 today mostly on books for David, then we went to lunch. 
Marla brought over her 3 little ones, and they and mine played and played before we went to run our errands, they are all pooped out now. lol
Gizmo is up to 8.6lb/3.9kg.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Both look fabulous, Kaye. Nice work! :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I taught myself to knit backwards today . When I told husband I could now knit backwards his reply was is that so you can undo all your mistakes quicker . It's a good thing I needed my knitting needles or I know who would have been wearing them 😒


 :shock: 
:lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Kaye, the wrap looks great, love the color and design!!


Thank you, the color is fantastic, I have to say.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Paula lately and how she is doing?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, I'll celebrate most things, but I am NOT celebrating Rat day!!! Sorry to all the rats out there, 4 legged as well as 2. lololol
Dirty or not. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam...There are some patterns on ravelry for flattened rat bookmarkers and the rat scarf. I can think of a few people who might enjoy such projects.
> 
> Gwen...I think you over did it the other day as well as Brantley. Just a gentle reminder that you are not a spring chicken any more and neither is Brantley. I can just imagine that ambulance ride being difficult on the back. We just got the bill for my DH's ambulance ride from immediate care to the hospital. After the insurance paid their part I still owe about $350. It is a good thing we sold the house in December so we are not paying for that any more.
> 
> ...


David is headed your way, hope you have managed to get warm and are sleeping well as I type this. I hope you have clear roads to work in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love the beautiful color of the wrap, Kaye and the perfect knitting!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Had to chuckle about the hot mustard!


  I'm just so glad that it came right out. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, I think I'll forgo the pleasure of having a rat for a pet.
> 
> Cordon Bleu recipes all sound good.
> 
> Have to go. I'm watching "And then there were none". It came on last Monday and tonight is the second half.


That's a good movie.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam have to agree, no rats here for pets.
Kaye, sounds like a busy day. I am pooped also, last night we had a store meeting with classes and when I got home at ten sat up for a couple of hours then went to bed and could not sleep until five this morning and then the alarm went off at 6:30. I was so glad I did not have to work today. But did pay bills made a grocery list and off I went to get groceries. The cupboards were bare. Made lasagna and salad and cheesecake for dinner. Now I have been reading, my feet are hurting so bad tonight. I think it is arthritis more now and I do not know what to do. After work I am seeing the podiatrist to see what he says. He does not have a lot of personality. 
They are talking rain mixed with snow and wind coming from Canada tonight, oh for fun. Just want,Spring to come and stay. Would love to buy flowers and work out in the beds. But it will come. Hugs to all.
Sonja hope your son rests up and that the scan goes well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Has anyone heard from Paula lately and how she is doing?


Kaye, I sent her a PM onMmarch 29 which she has read; but I have had no reply at all.

In an earlier PM she had said that there were a lot of birthdays this month, if I remember correctly, and that there would be a lot of celebrations. Other than that not much more than they are looking forward to KAP this summer.

Ohio Joy

"Night all. I'm off to bed; Aurora comes at 6:30 in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sam have to agree, no rats here for pets.
> Kaye, sounds like a busy day. I am pooped also, last night we had a store meeting with classes and when I got home at ten sat up for a couple of hours then went to bed and could not sleep until five this morning and then the alarm went off at 6:30. I was so glad I did not have to work today. But did pay bills made a grocery list and off I went to get groceries. The cupboards were bare. Made lasagna and salad and cheesecake for dinner. Now I have been reading, my feet are hurting so bad tonight. I think it is arthritis more now and I do not know what to do. After work I am seeing the podiatrist to see what he says. He does not have a lot of personality.
> They are talking rain mixed with snow and wind coming from Canada tonight, oh for fun. Just want,Spring to come and stay. Would love to buy flowers and work out in the beds. But it will come. Hugs to all.
> Sonja hope your son rests up and that the scan goes well.


Don't you love nights like that, I usually have nights like that when I have to be up early and a full day of running, makes for a very long day. Your dinner sounds lovely, I had to do grocery shopping on Friday, the fridge was looking pretty bare, but it was sure nice to have it cleared out for a change. lol
I'll have to be sure to bring in the lilies at night for a while until they have hardened to the cool nights we are having, I'm not ready for summer of 90f but I'm more than a little ready for good solid spring with days in the 60's and 70's and cool nights.
David is going to till up and make 2ft flower beds around the front yard so we'll have a small lawn on each side of the walk with flower beds around them, it will be nice to be able to plant them eventually. 
I hope that your appointment will go well with some answers to the pain, unfortunately there aren't too many options for dealing with arthritis. 
Sweet dreams and I hope you have a lot less pain tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye, I sent her a PM onMmarch 29 which she has read; but I have had no reply at all.
> 
> In an earlier PM she had said that there were a lot of birthdays this month, if I remember correctly, and that there would be a lot of celebrations. Other than that not much more than they are looking forward to KAP this summer.
> 
> ...


Oh good, then it's not that she's not doing well, just busy. Thank you, I had been wondering. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, I've just had an awful experience. I heard a racket outside this afternoon and went to investigate. A pit bull dog was savaging a neighbours cat. Just I saw that, a guy came by in a van and tried to stop it. The cat dived under his van and dog ran off. It was fatally hurt, and neighbour who owns it came out soon afterwards and ran to get a box for the cat.
She asked me to pick it up off the road, and I just burst into tears and did so with its blood on my hands, just awful. She will have to have it euthanised it's so badly hurt. The guy rang the SPCA animal management dept to come and get the dog. It has no registration or collar, and needs to be euthanised too. They are such a vicious breed and have caused several horrible injuries and deaths in our country. So am a little shook up and sad right now. The cat was a lovely grey Persian beauty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just had an awful experience. I heard a racket outside this afternoon and went to investigate. A pit bull dog was savaging a neighbours cat. Just I saw that, a guy came by in a van and tried to stop it. The cat dived under his van and dog ran off. It was fatally hurt, and neighbour who owns it came out soon afterwards and ran to get a box for the cat.
> She asked me to pick it up off the road, and I just burst into tears and did so with its blood on my hands, just awful. She will have to have it euthanised it's so badly hurt. The guy rang the SPCA animal management dept to come and get the dog. It has no registration or collar, and needs to be euthanised too. They are such a vicious breed and have caused several horrible injuries and deaths in our country. So am a little shook up and sad right now. The cat was a lovely grey Persian beauty.


I am so sorry to hear of this, Fan, what a horrible thing to have to deal with.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I have seen the SPCA guy pick up the dog, it was registered. By chip to somebody in Onehunga, miles from here, who knows how it got to our street. He advised me to tell owners to lay a complaint with council and take it to court if they wish. I just got back from seeing the ladies and they told me they just buried their dear pet. She died on way to vet. They won't take it any further, just hope the dog is dealt with. I'm really sad and can't stop crying, , and I feel awful I couldn't help the poor cat.
The risk to me being attacked was too great to do anything. The ladies understood and gave me a hug. Oh boy what a nasty thing to witness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have seen the SPCA guy pick up the dog, it was registered. By chip to somebody in Onehunga, miles from here, who knows how it got to our street. He advised me to tell owners to lay a complaint with council and take it to court if they wish. I just got back from seeing the ladies and they told me they just buried their dear pet. She died on way to vet. They won't take it any further, just hope the dog is dealt with. I'm really sad and can't stop crying, , and I feel awful I couldn't help the poor cat.
> The risk to me being attacked was too great to do anything. The ladies understood and gave me a hug. Oh boy what a nasty thing to witness.


Dogs will roam for kilometres, especially if they are in a pack. Try to find something to take your mind off it, Fan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


Glad it turned out to benothing- but does sound like it needed checking out.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Fan said:


> I have seen the SPCA guy pick up the dog, it was registered. By chip to somebody in Onehunga, miles from here, who knows how it got to our street. He advised me to tell owners to lay a complaint with council and take it to court if they wish. I just got back from seeing the ladies and they told me they just buried their dear pet. She died on way to vet. They won't take it any further, just hope the dog is dealt with. I'm really sad and can't stop crying, , and I feel awful I couldn't help the poor cat.
> The risk to me being attacked was too great to do anything. The ladies understood and gave me a hug. Oh boy what a nasty thing to witness.


Does that mean the dog will be returned to its owner, with no action taken? Surely not? My brother witnessed a similar incident a year or so back. He managed to get the dog off by blocking its nostrils, but the small dog which it had attacked had to be put down. He was completely traumatised by the event and kept going over it for weeks after. As he said, what if it had been a baby or a child?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Does that mean the dog will be returned to its owner, with no action taken? Surely not? My brother witnessed a similar incident a year or so back. He managed to get the dog off by blocking its nostrils, but the small dog which it had attacked had to be put down. He was completely traumatised by the event and kept going over it for weeks after. As he said, what if it had been a baby or a child?


I'm not sure but I told the SPCA man it's got to be put down and he agreed so now they have it, it's upto them to decide its fate after contacting owner. A very traumatic experience that's for sure. These dangerous dogs need to be banned, just glad the ladies young grandchildren didn't see what happened, they'd have nightmares. A hot cuppa and an early night on my agenda, and try to get over it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz . I've not long got home from sons . He's holding the couch down as Bonnie would say :lol: . Was finally able to come home about 2 this afternoon . Has to go back for his scan as they cancelled it yesterday with him getting the blood transfusion , but he's feeling a lot better and glad to be back in his own home .


Glad to hear it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


Oh my goodness Gwen, what a scare! I am glad nothing showed on all the tests and you ok again. Keep your eye on things though....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm not sure but I told the SPCA man it's got to be put down and he agreed so now they have it, it's upto them to decide its fate after contacting owner. A very traumatic experience that's for sure. These dangerous dogs need to be banned, just glad the ladies young grandchildren didn't see what happened, they'd have nightmares. A hot cuppa and an early night on my agenda, and try to get over it.


Hopefully by now - past 11 pm., you are sleeping soundly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And I think I have mentioned pb and Miracle Whip sandwiches before--sounds horrible but I think they're great.


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just had an awful experience. I heard a racket outside this afternoon and went to investigate. A pit bull dog was savaging a neighbours cat. Just I saw that, a guy came by in a van and tried to stop it. The cat dived under his van and dog ran off. It was fatally hurt, and neighbour who owns it came out soon afterwards and ran to get a box for the cat.
> She asked me to pick it up off the road, and I just burst into tears and did so with its blood on my hands, just awful. She will have to have it euthanised it's so badly hurt. The guy rang the SPCA animal management dept to come and get the dog. It has no registration or collar, and needs to be euthanised too. They are such a vicious breed and have caused several horrible injuries and deaths in our country. So am a little shook up and sad right now. The cat was a lovely grey Persian beauty.


Oh no, how horrible. :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully by now - past 11 pm., you are sleeping soundly.


Hi Julie, how are things with you.?

We had a warm day today 30c and now there is a cool change and tomorrow is to be only 16c and rain! We have our star weaving workshop again tomorrow morning... I hope the weather doesnt keep them away. I have made a couple more as my "homework" and I think I am ok to help others if needed... I hope. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hearing you loud and clear Mary (Pacer). Feeling much better today. I agree with you. Just hate the mess that is in the house. Will limit myself to picking up and no more furniture moving....or at least will try to limit myself. Don't want to think of the bill; hoping it won't be quite so much but then it is what it is and the time necessary.



pacer said:


> Sam...There are some patterns on ravelry for flattened rat bookmarkers and the rat scarf. I can think of a few people who might enjoy such projects.
> 
> Gwen...I think you over did it the other day as well as Brantley. Just a gentle reminder that you are not a spring chicken any more and neither is Brantley. I can just imagine that ambulance ride being difficult on the back. We just got the bill for my DH's ambulance ride from immediate care to the hospital. After the insurance paid their part I still owe about $350. It is a good thing we sold the house in December so we are not paying for that any more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the podiatrist can help your feet. Hurting feet is so awful as it limits your mobility so so much. Praying you will get relief soon.

Love homemade lasagna. Haven't made it in years; got lazy and occasionally buy the frozen. And cheesecake is a favorite for sure. Haven't made one of those in probably a year.

I think spring has arrived here; we typically do get some cold snaps but at least here no freezing. My favorite dark purple iris are blooming. I'll try to get a picture later today when I go out.

Hugs!


Spider said:


> Sam have to agree, no rats here for pets.
> Kaye, sounds like a busy day. I am pooped also, last night we had a store meeting with classes and when I got home at ten sat up for a couple of hours then went to bed and could not sleep until five this morning and then the alarm went off at 6:30. I was so glad I did not have to work today. But did pay bills made a grocery list and off I went to get groceries. The cupboards were bare. Made lasagna and salad and cheesecake for dinner. Now I have been reading, my feet are hurting so bad tonight. I think it is arthritis more now and I do not know what to do. After work I am seeing the podiatrist to see what he says. He does not have a lot of personality.
> They are talking rain mixed with snow and wind coming from Canada tonight, oh for fun. Just want,Spring to come and stay. Would love to buy flowers and work out in the beds. But it will come. Hugs to all.
> Sonja hope your son rests up and that the scan goes well.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dogs will roam for kilometres, especially if they are in a pack. Try to find something to take your mind off it, Fan.


Oh Fan, how horrible to have seen this and experienced such a nasty incident. You definite are getting a huge hug from us all on KTP, and another virtual hug for the cats owners. I feel sorry for the dog too, as it presumably was only doing what was fairly natural, especially if not trained and supervised properly. All animals are still wild at heart even if you think they are really domesticated, so they are not entirely to blame for their actions. As a child on the farm I've seen a pack of pets attack sheep - not at all nice, but their owners never dreamed they could do such things. (Chased pregnant ewes into a swamp then chewed their backs off - an awful sight for an 8 year old)

At least the poor cat was got to the vet - better than dying slowly of wounds hidden away somewhere, which is often the habit of cats who don't like to show that they have been injured.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh awful! The guy is so lucky the dog didn't attack him. I have such mixed feeling about these dogs. Here so many people encourage them to be fighters which fighting dogs against each other is illegal. I've also seen some pits that are just as sweet as can be and have been raised kindly. I just know they are fiercely protective and would worry that they would mistakenly attack someone.



Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just had an awful experience. I heard a racket outside this afternoon and went to investigate. A pit bull dog was savaging a neighbours cat. Just I saw that, a guy came by in a van and tried to stop it. The cat dived under his van and dog ran off. It was fatally hurt, and neighbour who owns it came out soon afterwards and ran to get a box for the cat.
> She asked me to pick it up off the road, and I just burst into tears and did so with its blood on my hands, just awful. She will have to have it euthanised it's so badly hurt. The guy rang the SPCA animal management dept to come and get the dog. It has no registration or collar, and needs to be euthanised too. They are such a vicious breed and have caused several horrible injuries and deaths in our country. So am a little shook up and sad right now. The cat was a lovely grey Persian beauty.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness Gwen, what a scare! I am glad nothing showed on all the tests and you ok again. Keep your eye on things though....


Scary, Gwen. Glad you got the all clear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick post. Got this in email today and not only is it funny it is a good PSA (public service announcement). I know some folks here have mentioned having to have this done so watch it and enjoy.

http://biggeekdad.com/2012/04/colonoscopy-song/

And here is another good one for a few laughs....being a Southern gal I had to put this out there for you folks.

http://biggeekdad.com/2015/04/sht-southern-women-say/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> So glad you are having some time to knit with all that has been going. Will we get to see some pictures?


Here you are Mary just finished not sure which buttons to put on it


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post. Got this in email today and not only is it funny it is a good PSA (public service announcement). I know some folks here have mentioned having to have this done so watch it and enjoy.
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2012/04/colonoscopy-song/
> 
> ...


Just for the record; a good number of those phrases didn't stop at the Mason-Dixon line OR the Ohio and Mississippi Rivers, Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I found them in Costco here


I bought some there too. They are good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sam, I think I'll forgo the pleasure of having a rat for a pet.
> 
> Cordon Bleu recipes all sound good.
> 
> Have to go. I'm watching "And then there were none". It came on last Monday and tonight is the second half.


Is that the 3 part BBC drama based on the Agatha Christie novel . If so I enjoyed that . Love the Agatha Christie books and tv shows . Rarely can I watch a repeat of something but these I do


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm pooped, other than knitting and practicing my guitar, I'm not doing another thing this evening.
> I did get the kitchen cleaned, all the floors done, the peas planted in last years watermelon patch so that they will put nitrogen back in the soil for planting watermelon again in a couple months, all the laundry is done and it all got to hang dry on the line as it was such a lovely day, recycling has been walked up to the end of the street to the recycling center (I took Ryssa and Gizmo with for a short walk as it's really Gizmo's first walk, he didn't do too bad), all the fish tanks have been cleaned, and Marla and I went to the nursery and I had them put a rose on hold for me, and I got David 4 new lilies, 2 daylilies and 2 Asiatic. I think that's it, sure doesn't sound like much, oh! And we went to the library and to the book sale that the library is having, we'll go back again when they have the box sale, but I did spend $13 today mostly on books for David, then we went to lunch.
> Marla brought over her 3 little ones, and they and mine played and played before we went to run our errands, they are all pooped out now. lol
> Gizmo is up to 8.6lb/3.9kg.


No wonder you're pooped. I would be too if I did all that. I want to go to St. Catharines to the book store there. They have a sale on at times where you can fill a box for $29. Don't know how big the box is. If it's a small one, it's not worth it. I'll see.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got a chicken carcass simmering for soup and the laundry caught up so far this morning; and ground beef that somehow made it into one of the freezers downstairs is thawing for a pot of chili since the weather forecast is for ''possibly'' climbing to nearly 32F this afternoon. The sun is shining brightly but it sure is cold out there for the 5th of April. Temps dropped to below 18F last night with snow squalls expected to the south of us.

Tim's prom is racing at us--3 1/2 weeks until the day and I'm supposed to be ''properly'' dressed for it, to quote Tim. He's never thought of asking a friend to be his date since all of his 'best friends' are at least 20 years (if not 60+years) older than he is. Of course, I can also drive and stay out later than he is used to doing so if he gets tired or sleepy, I can drive him home. LOLOL

Sometimes, it is very wearying to be a teenager's best friend. (((grin)))

Time to get back to chores. TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just watching Kelly and Michael. Gloria Vanderbilt is on with her son, Anderson Cooper. She is 92. I can't believe how wonderful she looks for her age. The two of them have collaborated on a book of her life. It sounds so interesting. She mentioned one of her first dates was Errol Flynn and another later boyfriend was Frank Sinatra. The book sounds like it might be good reading.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just had an awful experience. I heard a racket outside this afternoon and went to investigate. A pit bull dog was savaging a neighbours cat. Just I saw that, a guy came by in a van and tried to stop it. The cat dived under his van and dog ran off. It was fatally hurt, and neighbour who owns it came out soon afterwards and ran to get a box for the cat.
> She asked me to pick it up off the road, and I just burst into tears and did so with its blood on my hands, just awful. She will have to have it euthanised it's so badly hurt. The guy rang the SPCA animal management dept to come and get the dog. It has no registration or collar, and needs to be euthanised too. They are such a vicious breed and have caused several horrible injuries and deaths in our country. So am a little shook up and sad right now. The cat was a lovely grey Persian beauty.


So sorry to hear that. Poor kitty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just had an awful experience. I heard a racket outside this afternoon and went to investigate. A pit bull dog was savaging a neighbours cat. Just I saw that, a guy came by in a van and tried to stop it. The cat dived under his van and dog ran off. It was fatally hurt, and neighbour who owns it came out soon afterwards and ran to get a box for the cat.
> She asked me to pick it up off the road, and I just burst into tears and did so with its blood on my hands, just awful. She will have to have it euthanised it's so badly hurt. The guy rang the SPCA animal management dept to come and get the dog. It has no registration or collar, and needs to be euthanised too. They are such a vicious breed and have caused several horrible injuries and deaths in our country. So am a little shook up and sad right now. The cat was a lovely grey Persian beauty.


I'm so sorry Fran, that's a horrible thing to have to witness and deal with. 
I've luckily only ever been around really loving and sweet pits, and I've been around a lot of them, but I do know that they have an extremely high prey drive so should be raised with cats and small dogs from a young age, if they've been well bred and well raised they are great loving pets, if they haven't been bred well and/or raised properly, it can be disastrous. So very sad, on all counts. 
Sending you great big hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Mary just finished not sure which buttons to put on it


Oh that is so cute! Either buttons will work great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Mary just finished not sure which buttons to put on it


Lovely sweater. I like the light-coloured buttons. Matches the white.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> No wonder you're pooped. I would be too if I did all that. I want to go to St. Catharines to the book store there. They have a sale on at times where you can fill a box for $29. Don't know how big the box is. If it's a small one, it's not worth it. I'll see.


 And then slept for half an hour and woke up unable to get back to sleep for an hour or so, at least once I went back to sleep I slept really well. 
The box here is $10 so we'll see if it's a decent size or not, $29 is a lot if it's not a good sized box.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is that the 3 part BBC drama based on the Agatha Christie novel . If so I enjoyed that . Love the Agatha Christie books and tv shows . Rarely can I watch a repeat of something but these I do


It was only in 2 parts and it was about a group of people invited to an island by an unknown person who claims that they were responsible for the death of one or more people. They slowly get knocked off one by one. It was well done.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely sweater. I like the light-coloured buttons. Matches the white.


I agree completely with Liz about the white buttons, Sonja.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've got a chicken carcass simmering for soup and the laundry caught up so far this morning; and ground beef that somehow made it into one of the freezers downstairs is thawing for a pot of chili since the weather forecast is for ''possibly'' climbing to nearly 32F this afternoon. The sun is shining brightly but it sure is cold out there for the 5th of April. Temps dropped to below 18F last night with snow squalls expected to the south of us.
> 
> Tim's prom is racing at us--3 1/2 weeks until the day and I'm supposed to be ''properly'' dressed for it, to quote Tim. He's never thought of asking a friend to be his date since all of his 'best friends' are at least 20 years (if not 60+years) older than he is. Of course, I can also drive and stay out later than he is used to doing so if he gets tired or sleepy, I can drive him home. LOLOL
> 
> ...


It's nice that Tim wants you to be his "date" for the prom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so am going over to the Digest to get caught up there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> It was only in 2 parts and it was about a group of people invited to an island by an unknown person who claims that they were responsible for the death of one or more people. They slowly get knocked off one by one. It was well done.


Sounds like the same one . Maybe they broke it down to 3 episodes here . I know you can get it as 1 long film now


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've got a chicken carcass simmering for soup and the laundry caught up so far this morning; and ground beef that somehow made it into one of the freezers downstairs is thawing for a pot of chili since the weather forecast is for ''possibly'' climbing to nearly 32F this afternoon. The sun is shining brightly but it sure is cold out there for the 5th of April. Temps dropped to below 18F last night with snow squalls expected to the south of us.
> 
> Tim's prom is racing at us--3 1/2 weeks until the day and I'm supposed to be ''properly'' dressed for it, to quote Tim. He's never thought of asking a friend to be his date since all of his 'best friends' are at least 20 years (if not 60+years) older than he is. Of course, I can also drive and stay out later than he is used to doing so if he gets tired or sleepy, I can drive him home. LOLOL
> 
> ...


You certainly have a good start to the day. I'm still in jammies drinking coffee, oh, I need to change the time on my laptop, didn't think I'd been up for over 2 hours. lol
Ryssa was supposed to go for grooming this morning, but we forgot, so I called and told her we needed to change it, I'll set it up for next week. 
We are going to go see my aunt today, she's been staying at her son's for the last 4-6 weeks as her back has been leaving her in a crippling amount of pain, I'm going to go ahead and give her the wrap, I've been feeling that I need to give it to her now instead of waiting for Christmas so I'm going with my gut, I'll make something else for Christmas. 
I sure hope the docs give her some decent answers soon.

You will have as much fun as Tim.  We will require a picture of you both on Tim's big night. It's exciting to think it's getting so close. 
Have a great rest of your day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Way behind on here. Company gone since Sunday but I've been recovering. Had a lovely visit and DH's concert was wonderful. Thank goodness the storm didn't hit till the concert was over. Snowed some, but not the really bad part. DH did an all-nighter last night. Finally came to bed around 6 am as he had to get all that music done. I admire him so and he never complains, just says he feels it more than when he was younger. Thank goodness his first student today cancelled so he got to sleep till 10 am. He'll be behind on what he needs to do but at least won't be falling asleep at school. I see the doctor today and am just dreading it. The insurance denied my extra migraine medication and I could just cry. I can't imagine being in Scotland after paying all this money for the extra tour and then being in Hell with no medication. I hope the doctor can help me. I don't want to be drugged up on pain killers as they would make me dopey. (LOL, we won't go there.) :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Gorgeous day out there and roads are clear. Every time I make an appointment with this doctor we have a big storm but at least this time the roads are clear unlike the other 2 times when I cancelled.

Almost all my Spring cleaning is done and it feels wonderful!!    I am paying for it with my ankle now from standing so much, but I had Energy and lots of it. Quite an unusual experience for me but I consider it a gift. Still need to get a picture of DH wearing his socks but think it will be toward the end of the week. I researched computer printers for him and he asked at the school which they recommended as he has to print 11x17 for the big music scores. Hope I got the right one. He seems really pleased with my choice and as he has no time, DS is going to come over tomorrow and set it up for us. He's been without a printer for his scores for about 2 yrs now so it is about time I took the bull by the horns and got him one.

Will try and catch up later today or tomorrow. Big Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Mary just finished not sure which buttons to put on it


I like the mixed color ones with the white and blue.  At least from seeing the colors in the photo. Might be different in person.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz . I've not long got home from sons . He's holding the couch down as Bonnie would say :lol: . Was finally able to come home about 2 this afternoon . Has to go back for his scan as they cancelled it yesterday with him getting the blood transfusion , but he's feeling a lot better and glad to be back in his own home .


That's good news and I'm hoping the scan shows some good results.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Way behind on here. Company gone since Sunday but I've been recovering. Had a lovely visit and DH's concert was wonderful. Thank goodness the storm didn't hit till the concert was over. Snowed some, but not the really bad part. DH did an all-nighter last night. Finally came to bed around 6 am as he had to get all that music done. I admire him so and he never complains, just says he feels it more than when he was younger. Thank goodness his first student today cancelled so he got to sleep till 10 am. He'll be behind on what he needs to do but at least won't be falling asleep at school. I see the doctor today and am just dreading it. The insurance denied my extra migraine medication and I could just cry. I can't imagine being in Scotland after paying all this money for the extra tour and then being in Hell with no medication. I hope the doctor can help me. I don't want to be drugged up on pain killers as they would make me dopey. (LOL, we won't go there.) :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Gorgeous day out there and roads are clear. Every time I make an appointment with this doctor we have a big storm but at least this time the roads are clear unlike the other 2 times when I cancelled.
> 
> ...


Did they deny it because it's extra or just denied the med in general? It certainly would help to be able to take it with you, but can the doc give you a script that you can fill in Scotland, oh, I guess you'd have to see a doc there first, I sure hope the doctor can help today. 
Take it easy on your ankle but it is nice when you have more energy than usual.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Mary just finished not sure which buttons to put on it


I like the blue ones. Make the whales or " fat fish " really stand out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, so sorry you had to witness tragic fight. Hugs. 
Sonja, love the sweater. I like matched set of buttons better, but either would work.
Daralene, hope your doctor can help so you have medicine for Scotland trip. Maybe he could give you enough of his sample meds to use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, how are things with you.?
> 
> We had a warm day today 30c and now there is a cool change and tomorrow is to be only 16c and rain! We have our star weaving workshop again tomorrow morning... I hope the weather doesnt keep them away. I have made a couple more as my "homework" and I think I am ok to help others if needed... I hope. LOL


We are having cooler nights but still quite warm in daytime- one of my preferred seasons. I am hoping I've got the second sleeve right on the second attempt- forgot to write down how many stitches I had picked up, for the first- fundamental error.
Still no resolution to the water problem- waiting for help to get the meters sorted out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I've got a chicken carcass simmering for soup and the laundry caught up so far this morning; and ground beef that somehow made it into one of the freezers downstairs is thawing for a pot of chili since the weather forecast is for ''possibly'' climbing to nearly 32F this afternoon. The sun is shining brightly but it sure is cold out there for the 5th of April. Temps dropped to below 18F last night with snow squalls expected to the south of us.
> 
> Tim's prom is racing at us--3 1/2 weeks until the day and I'm supposed to be ''properly'' dressed for it, to quote Tim. He's never thought of asking a friend to be his date since all of his 'best friends' are at least 20 years (if not 60+years) older than he is. Of course, I can also drive and stay out later than he is used to doing so if he gets tired or sleepy, I can drive him home. LOLOL
> 
> ...


 I hope both you and Tim have a fantastic time at the prom


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Just watching Kelly and Michael. Gloria Vanderbilt is on with her son, Anderson Cooper. She is 92. I can't believe how wonderful she looks for her age. The two of them have collaborated on a book of her life. It sounds so interesting. She mentioned one of her first dates was Errol Flynn and another later boyfriend was Frank Sinatra. The book sounds like it might be good reading.


There are pictures of Doris Day on Facebook who is 92 today and also looking great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that is so cute! Either buttons will work great.


Thank you Kaye and Liz .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is sooo adorable, Sonja! I love the buttons you have on the button band. Too cute! You are gifted!


Swedenme said:


> Here you are Mary just finished not sure which buttons to put on it


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Really cute sweater, Sonja. I also prefer the buttons on the band.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tuesday 5 April '16

Today is Go For Broke Day. There are times in our lives when we have to face our fears, push past all boundaries, and pursue our goals with tenacity and determination. This day is dedicated to going for broke, a term taken to mean that youre giving everything you got, in a get there or die trying mentality. If youve ever had anything youve ever wanted to try, anything youve ever been afraid to do, this is the day to finally push past that boundary and just go for it! Were all on the same train, and we all have to get off sometime, the only question is will you have truly lived while youve been here.

So many of us live our lives within our comfort zones, never really trying anything new. We live a life of fear, terrified that if we try to add anything new to our lives, well upset the delicate balance that we live in. Or they find themselves afraid to get started on projects theyve talked about their whole lives, feeling that to forever wonder is better than starting and failing. Dont fall into that trap! This is the day to go for broke!

Know that stepping out of what you know is the only way you can truly grow as a person, with new experiences and challenges paving the way for personal growth and a realization of who you truly are. Falling into a rut is a sure way to lead to depression and a failure to make the most out of life, dont be one of those who look back and asks of your life what if? Instead, go for broke!

Theres a saying that is close to the heart of this day, It is better to regret the things youve done, than the things you havent. This quote goes straight to the idea of Life is meant to be experienced doing things, not sitting around not doing anything. Old age is the time of regrets, why not take this opportunity you have as few regrets of things you havent done to follow you to the end? Get out there, carpe diem!

We are all too often unaware of the rapid passing of time, even as we talk about how quickly the days go by, we never really seem to appreciate that that time is our life. The end is hurtling towards you, and it wont be long before theres no time left to experience life on your terms. Life will have come, picked you up, and taken you along with it to whatever end it had in mind. Dont let that end come too fast! Instead grab hold of the reins of your life and go for broke!

When you think back over the tales of peoples lives, how many of their stories do you find yourself remembering that start with well, I just did the same thing I do every day?. There is no adventure or experiential growth in doing the same thing each day the same way. Take a look at your life as you progress each day, and live it in a way where the words No joke, there I was! becomes the start to more of your stories.

Go For Broke Day is the time to remember that the end is hurtling towards us, and we have the option of either strolling onto it pristine and untouched, or battered, dirty, and ragged with a huge grin on your face. That grin will be ready to split open and spill all the amazing stories you experienced along the way to your friends and family on the other side!

Today is Deep Dish Pizza Day. Pizza lovers far and wide will be making the most of Deep Dish Pizza Day. This is your holiday! But first, let us thank Pizzeria Unos founder Ike Sewell, without whom this day wouldnt exist. He is credited with creating the spectacular deep dish pizza in 1943 in Chicago. This wonderfully tasty pizza, also known as Chicago-style pizza, is characterised by a superb buttery crust that can be as high as 3 inches tall, along with generous amounts of flavoursome sauce, toppings and cheese. On this day, get together with friends or family to visit your favourite pizza restaurant and enjoy a wonderful slice (or more) of cheesy goodness.

Dont fret if you cant get the exact deep dish pizza  a pan style pizza, thick crusted pizza or pretty much any delicious pizza will do. Better yet, use this day to finally create that perfect pizza youve always dreamed of making, and invite others over to share it with you!

Chicago-style Deep Dish Pizzas
Recipe courtesy of Emeril Lagasse

Total Time: 1 hr 21 min
Prep: 50 min
Inactive: 1 min
Cook: 30 min
Yield:2 (12-inch) deep dish pizzas

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon chopped fresh garlic
2 teaspoons chopped fresh basil
1 teaspoon chopped fresh oregano
1/4 teaspoon fennel seeds
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 (28-ounce) can plum tomatoes, coarsely crushed
1 tablespoon dry red wine
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 pound mozzarella cheese, sliced
8 ounces pepperoni, thinly sliced
8 ounces mushrooms, wiped clean and thinly sliced
1 green bell pepper, cored and cut into thin rings
1 yellow onion, cut into thin rings
1 cup thinly sliced black olives
1 pound crumbled hot Italian sausage
1 cup grated Parmesan

Chicago-style Deep Dish Pizza Dough:

11/2 cups warm water (about 110 degrees F)
1 (1/4-ounce) packages active dry yeast
1 teaspoon sugar
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup semolina flour
1/2 cup vegetable oil, plus 2 teaspoons to grease bowl
1 teaspoon salt

Directions

1. While the dough is rising, make the tomato sauce.

2. In a medium saucepan, heat the oil over medium-high heat. Add the garlic and cook, stirring, for 30 seconds.

3. Add the herbs, seeds, salt, and black and red peppers, and cook, stirring, for 30 seconds.

4. Add the tomatoes, wine and sugar, and bring to a boil.

5. Lower the heat and simmer, stirring occasionally, until thickened, 20 to 30 minutes.

6. Remove from the heat and let cool completely before using.

Preheat the oven to 475 degrees F.

1. Oil 2 seasoned 12-inch round deep-dish pizza pans with the extra-virgin olive oil. Press 1 piece of dough into each pan, pressing to the edge and stretching about 1 1/2 inches up the sides. Let rest for 5 minutes.

2. Layer the mozzarella cheese all over the bottom of the pies. Top each with half of the pepperoni, mushrooms, bell pepper rings, onions, black olives and sausage. Ladle the sauce evenly over each pizza and top with Parmesan.

3. Bake until the top is golden and the cheese is bubbly and the crust is golden brown, about 30 minutes. Remove from the oven, slice and serve hot.

Chicago-style Deep Dish Pizza Dough:

1. In a large bowl, combine the water, yeast, and sugar and stir to combine. Let sit until the mixture is foamy, about 5 minutes.

2. Add 1 1/2 cups of the flour, the semolina, 1/2 cup of the oil, and the salt, mixing by hand until it is all incorporated and the mixture is smooth. 
3. Continue adding the flour, 1/4 cup at a time, working the dough after each addition, until all the flour is incorporated but the dough is still slightly sticky.

4. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured surface and knead until smooth but still slightly tacky, 3 to 5 minutes. 
5. Oil a large mixing bowl with the remaining 2 teaspoons oil.

6. Place the dough in the bowl and turn to oil all sides. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and set in a warm, draft-free place until nearly doubled in size, 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

7. Divide into 2 equal portions and use as directed.

Recipe courtesy of Emeril Lagasse, 2002

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/chicago-style-deep-dish-pizzas-recipe.html?oc=linkback

Today is Caramel Day. Caramel Day is dedicated to the rich, gooey, delicious substance made with the dark alchemy of the culinary arts. It is the known as Caramel, which is in fact born out of the rather exacting process of caramelization. The process is deceptively simple, you need merely increase the heat of sugar to a mere 170 °C (340 °F), at which point the sugar breaks down and turns into this much delectable substance with its rich golden color and iconic flavor. This is just the start of this process, the beginning of a trek to that which we think of as Caramel, that coater of Apples and binder of popcorn.

To truly make the caramel we all dearly love, there are a couple approaches. One is to caramelize the sugar, and then add the cream, butter, and vanilla that brings out the flavors we dearly love. The other process involves adding them all together, and cooking the mixture until the milk caramelizes, but not the sugar. This sort of caramel is known as milk caramel.

Whatever your favorite form of caramel is, this day is the day you can celebrate it by sharing it with friends, family, and co-workers alike. You can prepare little bags of mixed types of caramel, with little cards in it talking about the history of this delectable treat, and perhaps a recipe for them to try making their own at home! If youre feeling truly adventurous, you can bring in confections of your own creation!

The best part about Caramel Day is it gives you an excuse to put this wonderful treat on anything you can think of! Caramel really does go wonderfully with just about anything, so take it upon yourself to whip up a dish of traditional brownies, and you can either mix the caramel in as a marbling, or drizzle it on top and sprinkle it with walnuts for a special treat.

If you want something a little lighter, but still having that rich caramel flavor, you can create a batch of apple or pumpkin spice cupcakes, top them with a delicious buttercream frosting, and drizzle with caramel! These rich flavors and smells are reminiscent of the fall and winter holidays, and will inevitably bring a warm cozy feeling to your home while your mouth rejoices at the wonderful flavor of caramel in your mouth!

Most people are familiar with the Turtle candies, those rich droplets of caramel made with pecans and dipped in chocolate. These treats are incredibly popular no matter where you go, and this day we offer up a unique twist on them. For this dish you prepare a traditional chocolate cake batter, and pour it in to a cupcake tray. You then marbleize in some caramel and pecans, and set your cupcakes to bake. Once completed top it off with a vanilla cream frosting, a drizzle of caramel, and a single pecan to finish it off!

Caramel is really a versatile topping, able to go on top of any form of fruit, be they pears, peaches, or the traditional apples. Even better is to use this treat as the topping for the ice cream on a banana split! One other treat that only goes better with caramel is apple pie. Mix some caramel into the apple filling and then drizzle the top with rich, creamy, delicious caramel sauce and your pie will go from All American to All Star! quality. No matter how you choose to celebrate this Caramel Day, make sure you spread the joy by taking those delectable treats to others.

CARAMEL SAUCE

BY ROSE LEVY BERANBAUM

This sauce is for the caramel lover. It's equally wonderful over ice cream, cake, or apple pie. It is just thick enough when hot, but not clumpy or sticky as it cools on the plate. Don't be afraid of making caramel. If you follow the simple but important Pointers for Success below, it will be easy. Do be sure when making it not to have any small children about and give it your undivided attention. Caramel burns are extremely painful.

Makes 1 full cup. Approximately 10.75 ounces or 308 grams

INGREDIENTS

1 cup sugar (7 ounces = 200 grams)
1 tablespoon Lyle's Golden Syrup (refiner's syrup) or corn syrup (0.75 ounce = 21 grams)
1/4 liquid cup water (2 ounces = 60 grams)
1/2 liquid cup heavy cream, heated (4 ounces = 116 grams)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened (1 ounce = 28 grams)
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

PREPARATION

A. EQUIPMENT

1. A heavy saucepan, at least 5-cup capacity, ideally with a nonstick lining

DIRECTIONS

1. In the saucepan, stir together the sugar, syrup, and water until the sugar is completely moistened. Heat, stirring constantly, until the sugar dissolves and the syrup is bubbling. Stop stirring completely and allow it to boil undisturbed until it turns a deep amber (380°F.). Immediately remove it from the heat and slowly and carefully pour the hot cream into the caramel. It will bubble up furiously.

2. Use a high-temperature heat-resistant rubber spatula, or a porcelain or wooden spoon to stir the mixture until smooth, scraping up the thicker part that settles on the bottom. If any lumps develop, return the pan to the heat and stir until they dissolve.

3. Stir in the butter. The mixture will be streaky but become uniform after cooling slightly and stirring.

4. Allow the sauce to cool for 3 minutes. Gently stir in the vanilla extract.

5. For a decorative lacing effect, this caramel pours perfectly at room temperature. For the greatest precision, use a pastry bag with a small decorating tube or a reclosable bag with a small piece cut from one corner.

B. STORE

1. Room temperature, up to 3 days; refrigerated, at least 3 months.

2. To reheat: If the caramel is in a microwave-safe container at room temperature, microwave it on high power for 1 minute, stirring twice. If cold, it will take a few seconds more.

3. Alternatively, place it in a bowl in a pan of simmering water and heat, stirring occasionally, until warm, about 7 minutes.

C. Understanding

1. Refiner's or corn syrup helps to prevent the caramel sauce from crystallizing when stirred. It also lowers the caramelization temperature.

2. I adore the flavor of caramel, so I like to have as much depth of flavor as possible without any burnt flavor. I bring this caramel up to at least 380°F. for maximum flavor. The darker you make the caramel, the less sweet it will seem, but you risk burning it if you don't have an absolutely accurate thermometer.

3. It's best to have the cream hot and the butter at room temperature to avoid splattering when they are added to the hot caramel. Cold cream, however, speeds the cooling and is practical if you're pressured for time  but it must be added very slowly.

4. I do not recommend using crème fraîche in place of heavy cream, as it does not decrease sweetness to any significant degree nor does it add interest of flavor.

5. Unrefined sugar, which contains a small amount of natural molasses  which caramelizes at a slightly lower temperature  provides a flavor that is deliciously reminiscent of butterscotch. The "impurities" in unrefined sugar can cause crysallization so if you use it, care must be taken not to stir the caramel too much.

D. Pointers for Success

1. Most important: When making caramel, be careful to concentrate every moment. Sugar burns are extremely painful.

2. Use refined sugar that is absolutely free of impurities, to prevent crystallization.

3. To further prevent crystallization, do not allow any sugar crystals to get on the sides of the pan, and be sure to moisten all the sugar with the water. Stop stirring entirely as soon as it comes to a boil. If using a thermometer, be sure to rinse it and dry it if removing and reinserting in the syrup. If any sugar remains on the thermometer, it will cause crystallization.

4. Use a pan that conducts heat well (such as unlined copper, aluminum, or anodized aluminum) so that cooking stops soon after it is removed from the heat. Alternatively, have ready a larger pan or sink partly filled with cold water to immerse the bottom of the pan. Do not use a pan with a tin or nonstick lining, as its melting point is below that of caramel.*

5. To determine the color of the caramel, use an accurate thermometer or drop a bit of caramel on a white surface such as a porcelain spoon or plate. When making spun sugar, too light a caramel produces a ghostly effect, too dark produces a brassy color when spun.

6. To prevent breakage, never put a thermometer used for caramel into water until completely cooled.

7. Soaking utensils in hot water will remove hardened caramel.

8. After the caramel is prepared, do not stir it too much, as this may eventually cause crystallization.

*There are some special pans, such as the Scanpan, from Denmark, with nonstick properties that can withstand the heat of caramel.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/caramel-sauce-105889d

How To Make Soft and Chewy Caramel Candies
COOKING LESSONS FROM THE KITCHN

Makes about 55 caramels

Ingredients

1 cup heavy cream
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cup white granulated sugar
1/4 cup corn syrup
1/4 cup water
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Equipment

8x8 baking dish (or similar size)
Parchment paper
2-quart saucepan
4-quart saucepan
Instant-read thermometer or candy thermometer
Spatula
Whisk
Wax paper

Instructions

1. Prepare the caramel mold. Line an 8x8 baking dish with parchment so that excess paper hangs over the edges. Spray the parchment and the sides of the pan with nonstick spray.

2. Melt the butter in the cream. Over medium heat, warm the cream, butter, and salt in the 2-quart saucepan until the butter melts. Remove from heat, but keep the pan close by.

3. Combine the sugar, corn syrup, and water. In the larger 4-quart saucepan, combine the sugar, corn syrup, and water. Stir until the sugar is evenly moistened and you form a thick grainy paste. Wipe down the sides of the pan with a damp pastry brush so there are no sugar crystals above the surface of the sugar mixture. Clip the instant-read thermometer to the side of the pan so that the heat sensor is immersed in the sugar. Do not stir the sugar after this point.

Note: The large saucepan is necessary because the sugar will bubble up and triple in size when you add the cream. Do not substitute a smaller pan.

4. Cook the sugar syrup. Place the pot with the sugar mixture over medium to medium-high heat. Let the sugar syrup come to a boil without stirring. At first, you will see small bubbles around the edge of the pan, which will eventually move inward. Around 250°F, the sugar syrup will turn transparent and boil rapidly. Around 320°F, the syrup will darken slightly and smell caramel-like. You can proceed to the next step any time after the syrup reaches 250°F and before it reaches 325°F.

Note: If your instant-read thermometer isn't quite submerged into the sugar, you may need to tilt the pan to get an accurate reading. Simply tilt the pan by the handle until the thermometer is submerged a few inches in the sugar syrup. If the syrup hasn't reached 250°, wipe down the sides with a pastry brush again. If it has, there's no need.

5. Whisk in the cream and butter. Turn off the heat under the sugar syrup. Slowly pour the warm cream and butter mixture into the sugar syrup while whisking the sugar syrup gently. The sugar syrup will bubble up and triple in size. Stop whisking once all the milk and butter mixture has been added.

6. Heat the caramel to 245°F - 250°F. Return the pan to medium to medium-high heat. Let the caramel come to a boil without stirring. It will start off as a soft buttery yellow and eventually darken to reddish-brown caramel. Remove from heat when the caramel reaches 245°F to 250°F.

7. Whisk in the vanilla. Quickly whisk the vanilla into the caramel.

8. Pour the caramels into the mold. Immediately pour the caramels into the mold. Do not scrape the pan (there are sometimes hard burnt bits on the bottom). Knock the pan agains the counter a few times to help air bubbles work their way out.

9. Let the caramels set. Set the caramels somewhere out of the way to set, for at least two hours or (ideally) overnight. Once the caramels have cooled to room temperature, you can cover the pan.

10. Cut the caramels. When the caramels have set, lift them out of the pan by the parchment paper flaps and onto a cutting board. Cut the caramels into candies with a very sharp knife. If the caramels stick to your knife, spray your knife with nonstick cooking spray.

11. Wrap the caramels in wax paper. Cut squares of wax paper a little longer than your caramels. Wrap each caramel in wax paper and twist the ends closed. Caramels will keep at room temperature for about two weeks.
Additional Notes:

 Softer Caramels: The softness of the caramels is mainly a result of the cream. This recipe makes fairly firm, chewy caramels. For softer, taffy-like caramels, experiment with adding an extra 1/4 cup to 1/2 cup of cream to this recipe.
Caramel Variations:

 Salted Caramels - Add two teaspoons of salt to the cream mixture at the beginning of the recipe and sprinkle the finished caramels with coarse sea salt.

 Gingerbread Caramels - Add 2 tablespoons of molasses to the sugar mixture. Add 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, 1/2 teaspoon ground ginger, 1/4 teaspoon nutmeg, and 1/8 teaspoon ground cloves along with the vanilla at the very end of cooking.

 Chocolate Caramels - Increase the amount of cream to 1 1/2 cups. Melt 10 ounces of good chocolate into the cream mixture along with the butter.

NUTRITION: Per serving, based on 55 servings. (% daily value)  Calories 47  Fat 2.4 g (3.8%)  Saturated 1.5 g (7.6%)  Trans 0 g - Carbs6.8 g (2.3%)  Sugars 5.9 g  Protein 0.1 g (0.2%)  Cholesterol 8.1 mg (2.7%)  Sodium 13.4 mg (0.6%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-soft-chewy-caramel-candies-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-180832

Today is Read A Road Map Day. The road goes every onward, but where does the road in fact go? We could always ask our handy-dandy GPS, but Read A Road Map Day a day dedicated to going back before the time of such handy little devices. Instead it heralds back to a time when it was actually possible to hold a road map upside down, or stand over the hood of your car on the side of the road with it spread out. The map represented adventure, it represented places unseen and roads untraveled, and was the ultimate guide back to where we started. If we could find out where we were on it.

So on this day, its time to bust out an old paper map, it doesnt even have to be a recent one, and discover the wonders that these maps hold. No one says the map you read even has to be recent! Ever found yourself curious about the roads that Rome was so famed for? There are maps that exist for those, showing what ends of the earth they all travelled to. But lets assume youre going to stick to a more modern map. Now were going to give you a tutorial on how to read one!

The first thing youre going to want to do is get your hands on is a map of your local area, and a Road Atlas. This last is particularly useful, as it includes a national map plus one of each state. You can generally find these in gas stations, bookstores, supermarkets, or if nothing else you can locate one online. Youre going to want to get one thats been printed within the last three or four years to make sure theyre accurate. Nothing worse than finding out a road or highway on a map has changed names and youre driving right by it!

The next step is an easy one, youll note that almost all maps, and especially the atlas, will have a grid laid out, numbered going one direction, lettered going the other. You can use these to find the co-ordinates of your starting point, and your destination. If you check the back of the atlas or map, youll find that prominent towns are listed by their coordinates on the map. Locating and marking these with removable stickers will make finding them easier in the future, and give you a clear idea of your route.

The next step is doing just that, finding your route! Theres usually more than one way to get from a starting point to a destination, and theres lots of options to take along the way. If a highway is available, those generally serve as the most direct route between two points, otherwise youll have to look for main roads, and side roads. Its always a good idea to check out all of these to find the route that suits your needs, after all, the highway is fast, but its not much for taking in the scenery.

The way you can tell what all of these are is by checking out the legend or key on the side of the map. These lists of symbols will tell you how to identify cities, highways, interstates, country roads, unpaved roads and side roads, and manmade landmarks. Lots of different options for the intrepid traveler. By taking the time to look over the map and study its contents, youll make sure youre never lost, even when your phone battery dies and your GPS cuts out. All of this gained by doing just one simple thing! Celebrating Read a Road Map Day!

Which web browser uses this logo? (there is a picture attached showing a fox wrapped around the world.)

Chrome
RockMelt
Firefox
Torch

The sun evaporates about a trillion tons of water a day.

April 5
1973 - Pharrell Williams
1937 - Colin Powell
(1856-1915) - Booker T. Washington

April 5, 1951
Julius and Ethel Rosenberg were sentenced to death for conspiring to commit espionage for the Soviet Union.

Answer: Mozilla Firefox (or simply Firefox) is a free and open-source web browser developed by the Mozilla Foundation. Firefox was released in November 2004, and was highly successful with 60 million downloads within nine months, which was the first time that Internet Explorer's dominance was challenged. As of January 2016, Firefox has between 9% and 16% of worldwide usage as a "desktop" browser, making it the second most popular web browser. According to Mozilla, as of December 2014 there were half a billion Firefox users around the world. With Internet Explorer declining, Firefox reached second place in February 2016, as a desktop browser.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I agree completely with Liz about the white buttons, Sonja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I like the mixed color ones with the white and blue.  At least from seeing the colors in the photo. Might be different in person.


Thank you . They do have a shade of blue on them as well as objects to do with sailing ie sail boat, compass, fishing boat etc

Glad you got your spring cleaning done and had a nice visit , but sorry that your ankle is now hurting hope there is something you can do for the pain . 
Can't understand why you can't get your migraine medication through the insurance hope you get something sorted


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, thank you for hugs re my ordeal yesterday. I have mixed feelings this morning but at least the poor little cat is at peace.
I know the dog was doing what's natural, but unfortunately some breeds are worse than others for their aggression. Here as in other countries,
Those type of dogs get stolen by gangs, and used for dog fights and they are trained with stolen cats to ramp up the aggression. The owners may have reported it stolen but I don't know as SPCA guy hadn't contacted them when I spoke with him. He had just found it was microchipped and got info off that. 
What with our SIL and her troubles, now this I'm wondering whatever next life will dish out, but life is good in general and am holding on to that thought.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I like the blue ones. Make the whales or " fat fish " really stand out.


Thank you Mary 
How is your sister doing with the radiotherapy and all the traveling ?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary
> How is your sister doing with the radiotherapy and all the traveling ?


The radiotherapy won't begin till this week or next week. We don't know why the delay. Thanks for asking. How is your son now after his hospital stay?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure Joy....LOL....just thought they were funny. LOL


jheiens said:


> Just for the record; a good number of those phrases didn't stop at the Mason-Dixon line OR the Ohio and Mississippi Rivers, Gwen.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene can you appeal the insurance decision about extra migraine meds? Perhaps go to the insurance commissioner? Considering you will be out of th country it doesn't seem reasonable for them to deny it.



Cashmeregma said:


> Way behind on here. Company gone since Sunday but I've been recovering. Had a lovely visit and DH's concert was wonderful. Thank goodness the storm didn't hit till the concert was over. Snowed some, but not the really bad part. DH did an all-nighter last night. Finally came to bed around 6 am as he had to get all that music done. I admire him so and he never complains, just says he feels it more than when he was younger. Thank goodness his first student today cancelled so he got to sleep till 10 am. He'll be behind on what he needs to do but at least won't be falling asleep at school. I see the doctor today and am just dreading it. The insurance denied my extra migraine medication and I could just cry. I can't imagine being in Scotland after paying all this money for the extra tour and then being in Hell with no medication. I hope the doctor can help me. I don't want to be drugged up on pain killers as they would make me dopey. (LOL, we won't go there.) :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Gorgeous day out there and roads are clear. Every time I make an appointment with this doctor we have a big storm but at least this time the roads are clear unlike the other 2 times when I cancelled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> The radiotherapy won't begin till this week or next week. We don't know why the delay. Thanks for asking. How is your son now after his hospital stay?


Oh darn I thought or hoping she was about halfway through the treatment .

Son is feeling a 100% better than he did when they took him in hospital although today he did have 2 coughing fits were he just couldn't stop coughing and they really wore him out . These are new but hopefully just just the 2 and no more


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh darn I thought or hoping she was about halfway through the treatment .
> 
> Son is feeling a 100% better than he did when they took him in hospital although today he did have 2 coughing fits were he just couldn't stop coughing and they really wore him out . These are new but hopefully just just the 2 and no more


Keeping my fingers crossed for him, and all the family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That is sooo adorable, Sonja! I love the buttons you have on the button band. Too cute! You are gifted!


Thank you very much . I got given some of that eyelet lace today and decided to look for a booties pattern to try it . I've searched for hours could not find a pattern decided to go to my ravelry library and use any bootie pattern and what did I find . Should have known I would all ready have a pattern 
Oh well I now have more saved pattern that I will no doubt forget I have :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for him, and all the family.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Really cute sweater, Sonja. I also prefer the buttons on the band.


Thank you Marilynn and desert Joy . Now to start something else


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Mary just finished not sure which buttons to put on it


I like the buttons on the band, but you make things look beautiful with the decisions that you make. I am amazed at your skills in knitting after such a short time of knitting. That sweater is so adorable.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hearing you loud and clear Mary (Pacer). Feeling much better today. I agree with you. Just hate the mess that is in the house. Will limit myself to picking up and no more furniture moving....or at least will try to limit myself. Don't want to think of the bill; hoping it won't be quite so much but then it is what it is and the time necessary.


I vote that you don't move the furniture, but rather see if the nephews and niece would be willing to come over and move furniture and help with some of the cleaning. I don't think I could do all of that anymore either. Good thing that my boys are still at home. Right now the guys are all congested. I hope to avoid it. I had DH start doing cinnamon and honey as he has surgery on Monday and doesn't want to delay it any longer. I turned the heat up in the house so I will be too warm, but DH needs it right now. He gets cold so easily.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I love the fishy sweater and buttons in the band are perfect.
A bit hard to see up close but they have a kind of ocean sheen to them like pearl shell.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been keeping busy as usual. I am trying to stay away from processed sugars and foods as they tend to make me sleepy. I was taken off from processed foods about 8 years ago and I was slipping back into some of these foods. The effect on my body isn't what I would like to I need to do a better job of staying away from the processed foods and foods with all those preservatives. 

Matthew had a dentist appointment today so he took the horse drawing with him. He just went in to get his mouthguard to wear when he is sleeping. We went today to order the frame, mattes, and glass to get it framed. Time is limited for getting it done, framed and up to the museum. We stopped to pick up his medication tonight as well. He wanted me to go through the drive through pick up but there was a long line there. I went inside and was back before the line went through so a bonus for me. One car was at an awkward angle so a man hit the car with his hand and started yelling at her. He was easy to identify as he was tall and was carrying an oxygen tank. I would have been in the middle of that situation had I chosen to go through the drive through. Security had to go outside and diffuse the situation. 

I haven't taken the pictures of Matthew's ceramics yet, but I did get an updated picture of the progress on the drawing so I thought I would share that with you. I also have some pictures of spring in Michigan.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan...My thoughts and prayers are with you in all the ugliness of life that you have endured recently. 

Poledra...You sure have been busy lately. I hope you won't be hurting like Gwen has this week.

Tami, Sam, and Ohio Joy...I hope you have missed this crazy snow that is showing up as of late.

Daralene...I hope you get some medication for the migraine before you go on your travels. I am glad to hear that your DH's concert went very well. He is certainly a talented man and married to a talented woman! Is he wearing the socks already?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow the picture of the horse is fantastic, well done Matthew.
Love the spring flowers, brighter days ahead for you northern hemisphere folks.
As for us, yes life's a bit rough at present but we just have to work through the bad times, and enjoy it when it's good.
Today is a beautiful autumn day, blue skies, sunny with a fresh breeze, and life continues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been keeping busy as usual. I am trying to stay away from processed sugars and foods as they tend to make me sleepy. I was taken off from processed foods about 8 years ago and I was slipping back into some of these foods. The effect on my body isn't what I would like to I need to do a better job of staying away from the processed foods and foods with all those preservatives.
> 
> Matthew had a dentist appointment today so he took the horse drawing with him. He just went in to get his mouthguard to wear when he is sleeping. We went today to order the frame, mattes, and glass to get it framed. Time is limited for getting it done, framed and up to the museum. We stopped to pick up his medication tonight as well. He wanted me to go through the drive through pick up but there was a long line there. I went inside and was back before the line went through so a bonus for me. One car was at an awkward angle so a man hit the car with his hand and started yelling at her. He was easy to identify as he was tall and was carrying an oxygen tank. I would have been in the middle of that situation had I chosen to go through the drive through. Security had to go outside and diffuse the situation.
> 
> I haven't taken the pictures of Matthew's ceramics yet, but I did get an updated picture of the progress on the drawing so I thought I would share that with you. I also have some pictures of spring in Michigan.


Matthew's horse is just beautiful, almost beyond words. 
The spring flowers are lovely, especially with the bit of snow sitting around them. I'm going to turn the heat up in here in a minute, it's not too bad out, but the wind is howling, and that is making it feel colder than it is. I hope that your DH get over the congestion quickly and that all goes quick and easy on Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Fan...My thoughts and prayers are with you in all the ugliness of life that you have endured recently.
> 
> Poledra...You sure have been busy lately. I hope you won't be hurting like Gwen has this week.
> 
> ...


Not too bad, just a little stiff in the hips.  But then today's been a fairly easy day with visiting my Aunt, she was over the moon with her wrap, I don't think she plans on ever taking it off, then with knit group, I'll do some cleaning in just a bit though, need to scrub the tub and do a clean on the rest of the bathroom. 
Have a good evening.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:30pm here and I am caught up now. 

Gwen glad to heat it was not a stroke or heart attack
Fan I am sorry you had to witness the attack on that poor little kitty.
Mary I have to say that Matthews drawings are all fantastic but this horse picture took my breath away. 

I have had so many phone calls to make and I believe I have one more to make tomorrow. I believe I have secured a pick up truck and a few gus to help me this weekend to get some of our stuff. &#128077;

I will try to remember to take pics of my apartment tomorrow. It is very bare but I love it.&#128156; 

Phone is ready to die so I will go. Check in later or tomorrow &#128077;


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Not too bad, just a little stiff in the hips.  But then today's been a fairly easy day with visiting my Aunt, she was over the moon with her wrap, I don't think she plans on ever taking it off, then with knit group, I'll do some cleaning in just a bit though, need to scrub the tub and do a clean on the rest of the bathroom.
> Have a good evening.


So nice when the gift is well received. She will be wrapped up in your love even when you are not there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Mary just finished not sure which buttons to put on it


It's turned out really well. I like the lighter buttons which are in place- they fit with the 'fat fish' and waves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I vote that you don't move the furniture, but rather see if the nephews and niece would be willing to come over and move furniture and help with some of the cleaning. I don't think I could do all of that anymore either. Good thing that my boys are still at home. Right now the guys are all congested. I hope to avoid it. I had DH start doing cinnamon and honey as he has surgery on Monday and doesn't want to delay it any longer. I turned the heat up in the house so I will be too warm, but DH needs it right now. He gets cold so easily.


Congested with surgery next week doesn't sound good. At least it is early enough in the week for him to recover fully. Praying that he recovers quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was reminded this morning tht I may forgotten to tell you that Maryanne is back home. Seems fine but who knows?
I pu it inthe summary but hink I forgot to put it here!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Matthew's horse is so lifelike, I love it. Drove home the back way Sunday afternoon and saw all the new colts, calves and lambs. I love being near a rural area and seeing all the babies. Matthew's horse would fit right in with the ones we saw.
Saw it is nasty weather back east in the USA. We are having spring weather and today I got the snow tires off and regular tires on. Hope it isn't too early, as we have been known to have late season snow storms. Loved the flower pictures as well. Thanks to all for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been keeping busy as usual. I am trying to stay away from processed sugars and foods as they tend to make me sleepy. I was taken off from processed foods about 8 years ago and I was slipping back into some of these foods. The effect on my body isn't what I would like to I need to do a better job of staying away from the processed foods and foods with all those preservatives.
> 
> Matthew had a dentist appointment today so he took the horse drawing with him. He just went in to get his mouthguard to wear when he is sleeping. We went today to order the frame, mattes, and glass to get it framed. Time is limited for getting it done, framed and up to the museum. We stopped to pick up his medication tonight as well. He wanted me to go through the drive through pick up but there was a long line there. I went inside and was back before the line went through so a bonus for me. One car was at an awkward angle so a man hit the car with his hand and started yelling at her. He was easy to identify as he was tall and was carrying an oxygen tank. I would have been in the middle of that situation had I chosen to go through the drive through. Security had to go outside and diffuse the situation.
> 
> I haven't taken the pictures of Matthew's ceramics yet, but I did get an updated picture of the progress on the drawing so I thought I would share that with you. I also have some pictures of spring in Michigan.


Spring with remnants of snow/ice? Still lovely.
I've probably said it before, Matthew's drawing is fantastic.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:shock: Where, oh where, has the week gone?

I have been buried in making flowers for a second wreath, as well as my mkal, as well as battling the knitting machine, gaming with my sister, other small charity projects, still unpacking and sorting craft room as well as meetings and appointments. 

When did life get so busy? Next life I want to be a pampered pooch who gets to sleep all day and night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be praying for your DH for a easy and successful surgery and tht the boys' congestion will clear up soon and that you don't get it. I moved all the furniture that was to be moved on Saturday. Then only the cleaning that doesn't require heavy duty scrubbing. All I did today was load & unload the dishwasher and finish straightening the living room ; no heavy stuff. Start the pre surgery eye drops tomorrow.

Talked with Marianne today. The surgeon stated he was pretty sure that at least one of the 4 areas on the remaining thyroid are malignant possibly 3 of them. Told her he didn't know whether she would be able to do the single pill treatment until after the biopsy. She will have a scope done of her throat Tuesday and then surgery next Thursday. I will keep everyone posted. She seems in good spirits. Her mom is struggling with a severe urinary tract infection and a couple of other more minor issues. Blood pressure seems to be holding okay.

quote=pacer]I vote that you don't move the furniture, but rather see if the nephews and niece would be willing to come over and move furniture and help with some of the cleaning. I don't think I could do all of that anymore either. Good thing that my boys are still at home. Right now the guys are all congested. I hope to avoid it. I had DH start doing cinnamon and honey as he has surgery on Monday and doesn't want to delay it any longer. I turned the heat up in the house so I will be too warm, but DH needs it right now. He gets cold so easily.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those poor flowers in the snow. They are lovely though and give hope of a nicer day. The drawing is amazing.



pacer said:


> I have been keeping busy as usual. I am trying to stay away from processed sugars and foods as they tend to make me sleepy. I was taken off from processed foods about 8 years ago and I was slipping back into some of these foods. The effect on my body isn't what I would like to I need to do a better job of staying away from the processed foods and foods with all those preservatives.
> 
> Matthew had a dentist appointment today so he took the horse drawing with him. He just went in to get his mouthguard to wear when he is sleeping. We went today to order the frame, mattes, and glass to get it framed. Time is limited for getting it done, framed and up to the museum. We stopped to pick up his medication tonight as well. He wanted me to go through the drive through pick up but there was a long line there. I went inside and was back before the line went through so a bonus for me. One car was at an awkward angle so a man hit the car with his hand and started yelling at her. He was easy to identify as he was tall and was carrying an oxygen tank. I would have been in the middle of that situation had I chosen to go through the drive through. Security had to go outside and diffuse the situation.
> 
> I haven't taken the pictures of Matthew's ceramics yet, but I did get an updated picture of the progress on the drawing so I thought I would share that with you. I also have some pictures of spring in Michigan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not surprised that your aunt loved the wrap. It really was/is lovely. So glad you went ahead and gave it to her. It was a wise decision.



Poledra65 said:


> Not too bad, just a little stiff in the hips.  But then today's been a fairly easy day with visiting my Aunt, she was over the moon with her wrap, I don't think she plans on ever taking it off, then with knit group, I'll do some cleaning in just a bit though, need to scrub the tub and do a clean on the rest of the bathroom.
> Have a good evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad life is moving ahead in a positive way for you and Gage. Will keep my fingers crossed on the help getting stuff this weekend.



gagesmom said:


> 8:30pm here and I am caught up now.
> 
> Gwen glad to heat it was not a stroke or heart attack
> Fan I am sorry you had to witness the attack on that poor little kitty.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So nice when the gift is well received. She will be wrapped up in your love even when you are not there.


 Thank you, that is a lovely way to look at it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will be praying for your DH for a easy and successful surgery and tht the boys' congestion will clear up soon and that you don't get it. I moved all the furniture that was to be moved on Saturday. Then only the cleaning that doesn't require heavy duty scrubbing. All I did today was load & unload the dishwasher and finish straightening the living room ; no heavy stuff. Start the pre surgery eye drops tomorrow.
> 
> Talked with Marianne today. The surgeon stated he was pretty sure that at least one of the 4 areas on the remaining thyroid are malignant possibly 3 of them. Told her he didn't know whether she would be able to do the single pill treatment until after the biopsy. She will have a scope done of her throat Tuesday and then surgery next Thursday. I will keep everyone posted. She seems in good spirits. Her mom is struggling with a severe urinary tract infection and a couple of other more minor issues. Blood pressure seems to be holding okay.
> 
> quote=pacer]I vote that you don't move the furniture, but rather see if the nephews and niece would be willing to come over and move furniture and help with some of the cleaning. I don't think I could do all of that anymore either. Good thing that my boys are still at home. Right now the guys are all congested. I hope to avoid it. I had DH start doing cinnamon and honey as he has surgery on Monday and doesn't want to delay it any longer. I turned the heat up in the house so I will be too warm, but DH needs it right now. He gets cold so easily.


[/quote]

Keeping Marianne and all in prayers that all goes easily and well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm not surprised that your aunt loved the wrap. It really was/is lovely. So glad you went ahead and gave it to her. It was a wise decision.


Thank you, I am also very glad I gave it too her, she had to make my cousin(her son) stop and look at it, when he was rushing to go do errands. lol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Marianne is in my prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, happy aunt loved wrap.
Gwen, healing energy for Marianne and her DM. Thank you for keeping us up dated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i received this pm from strawberry4u today - thought i would share it. i think she could use the prayer warriors to remember her in their prayers. --- sam

I had another back surgery and it was not good to the point that DH and son said he wasn't ready to lose me yet. I was in the hospital then rehab for a month. I wasn't able to use my right leg from a damaged nerve. I also had Pt and Op a month after that. My leg is still numb but I'm able to use it now but limited as far as I can walk with aAs it is I have to have my walker. I use the wheelchair if I need to do any long walking then I can handle. I get frustrated but it is what it is. This new surgeon had to redo as he said what the sloppy surgeon did before. I also have another bulging disk so it was more extensive. He also said my neck has to be redone ( I'm not doing that ) as it is I have to have my right foot redone. That was screwed up. So I have been depressed. I research these doctors and I still got messed up.

Give my love to all and let them know I'll pop in.

Take care,Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

truly cathy - everyone who said what you said tried it and loved it - just make half a sandwich - i know you are going to love it. what is the 'go to' sandwich there? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> LOL I just KNEW you would say that.! Nope its not really a "thing" over here, however I WILL give it a go and let you know. LOL
> 
> You can forget about me trying pb with dill pickle though... just aint gonna happen! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i received this pm from strawberry4u today - thought i would share it. i think she could use the prayer warriors to remember her in their prayers. --- sam
> 
> I had another back surgery and it was not good to the point that DH and son said he wasn't ready to lose me yet. I was in the hospital then rehab for a month. I wasn't able to use my right leg from a damaged nerve. I also had Pt and Op a month after that. My leg is still numb but I'm able to use it now but limited as far as I can walk with aAs it is I have to have my walker. I use the wheelchair if I need to do any long walking then I can handle. I get frustrated but it is what it is. This new surgeon had to redo as he said what the sloppy surgeon did before. I also have another bulging disk so it was more extensive. He also said my neck has to be redone ( I'm not doing that ) as it is I have to have my right foot redone. That was screwed up. So I have been depressed. I research these doctors and I still got messed up.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now sonja - i will tell you just what i told cathy - try half a sandwich - see if i wasn't right. what was the go to sandwich when you were growing up or don't they eat a lot of sandwiches there? --- sam



Swedenme said:



> I've never tasted it either Cathy so you are not alone , it's not really a thing here either , I also thought the same about the pb and dill pickle , why spoil a dill pickle with pb :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like the dogs next door - more than one 'left over' has disappeared never to be seen again. and they look so innocent. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sounds like you overdid it yesterday. Hope you aren't in any pain today. Wish I had your ambition to spring clean. Main floor is fine but the basement is a disaster. I still have one shelf to put together but have been putting it off. Hope Brantley is in a better mood today.
> 
> We had a dump of snow overnight, about 4". Will it ever end! I think we're in for more bad weather tonight.
> 
> My brother came to visit yesterday afternoon. I made some lemon cheesecake bars and he enjoyed them. So did Candy!!! Nick and I sat in the den and Candy was so quiet. I thought, I wonder where she is. It's not usual for her to leave us when there's company around. Then I heard a crash. Went running to the kitchen. Plate on the floor. Lemon bars chewed and licked.  Luckily I hadn't put all the bars on the table. Now I know I can't trust her with food on the table.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow gwen - when you do something you do it in spades - did they use the siren on the way to the hospital? hope you are feeling better. try not to hit the spring cleaning so hard - we would rather have you than a clean house. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when have i ever steered you wrong gwen - you need to try the pb with dill pickle and it has to be whole wheat toast. you are going to love it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Cathy and Sonja I don't know if I'd try the dill pickle and PB together either BUT....have you tried fried dill pickle chip? Yummy!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will definitely look for them. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam...There are some patterns on ravelry for flattened rat bookmarkers and the rat scarf. I can think of a few people who might enjoy such projects.
> 
> Gwen...I think you over did it the other day as well as Brantley. Just a gentle reminder that you are not a spring chicken any more and neither is Brantley. I can just imagine that ambulance ride being difficult on the back. We just got the bill for my DH's ambulance ride from immediate care to the hospital. After the insurance paid their part I still owe about $350. It is a good thing we sold the house in December so we are not paying for that any more.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

everything tastes better with peanut butter added. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And I think I have mentioned pb and Miracle Whip sandwiches before--sounds horrible but I think they're great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that a christe mystery? --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam, I think I'll forgo the pleasure of having a rat for a pet.
> 
> Cordon Bleu recipes all sound good.
> 
> Have to go. I'm watching "And then there were none". It came on last Monday and tonight is the second half.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Limped into the Dr. Today. Did another round of cortisone shots in each foot. He said next would be the surgery for the plantar fasciitis. Now that scares me, but I can not take this pain forever. Anyone here ever had it done. He said we are looking at a 77 percent success rate. But still concerned.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was too bad for both animals. sorry you had to deal with it. we don't have many stray dogs here in the country. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just had an awful experience. I heard a racket outside this afternoon and went to investigate. A pit bull dog was savaging a neighbours cat. Just I saw that, a guy came by in a van and tried to stop it. The cat dived under his van and dog ran off. It was fatally hurt, and neighbour who owns it came out soon afterwards and ran to get a box for the cat.
> She asked me to pick it up off the road, and I just burst into tears and did so with its blood on my hands, just awful. She will have to have it euthanised it's so badly hurt. The guy rang the SPCA animal management dept to come and get the dog. It has no registration or collar, and needs to be euthanised too. They are such a vicious breed and have caused several horrible injuries and deaths in our country. So am a little shook up and sad right now. The cat was a lovely grey Persian beauty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the southern talk gwen and the musical doctor. too funny. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post. Got this in email today and not only is it funny it is a good PSA (public service announcement). I know some folks here have mentioned having to have this done so watch it and enjoy.
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2012/04/colonoscopy-song/
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the top button. the sweater is beautiful sonja - good job. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here you are Mary just finished not sure which buttons to put on it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you use fever few (isn't that what it is called?) or doesn't it work for you? hope you can get something so you can enjoy yourself on your trip. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Way behind on here. Company gone since Sunday but I've been recovering. Had a lovely visit and DH's concert was wonderful. Thank goodness the storm didn't hit till the concert was over. Snowed some, but not the really bad part. DH did an all-nighter last night. Finally came to bed around 6 am as he had to get all that music done. I admire him so and he never complains, just says he feels it more than when he was younger. Thank goodness his first student today cancelled so he got to sleep till 10 am. He'll be behind on what he needs to do but at least won't be falling asleep at school. I see the doctor today and am just dreading it. The insurance denied my extra migraine medication and I could just cry. I can't imagine being in Scotland after paying all this money for the extra tour and then being in Hell with no medication. I hope the doctor can help me. I don't want to be drugged up on pain killers as they would make me dopey. (LOL, we won't go there.) :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Gorgeous day out there and roads are clear. Every time I make an appointment with this doctor we have a big storm but at least this time the roads are clear unlike the other 2 times when I cancelled.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the horse looks great - way to go mathew. love the flowers among the snow. i'm surprised they didn't freeze also. --- sam



pacer said:


> I have been keeping busy as usual. I am trying to stay away from processed sugars and foods as they tend to make me sleepy. I was taken off from processed foods about 8 years ago and I was slipping back into some of these foods. The effect on my body isn't what I would like to I need to do a better job of staying away from the processed foods and foods with all those preservatives.
> 
> Matthew had a dentist appointment today so he took the horse drawing with him. He just went in to get his mouthguard to wear when he is sleeping. We went today to order the frame, mattes, and glass to get it framed. Time is limited for getting it done, framed and up to the museum. We stopped to pick up his medication tonight as well. He wanted me to go through the drive through pick up but there was a long line there. I went inside and was back before the line went through so a bonus for me. One car was at an awkward angle so a man hit the car with his hand and started yelling at her. He was easy to identify as he was tall and was carrying an oxygen tank. I would have been in the middle of that situation had I chosen to go through the drive through. Security had to go outside and diffuse the situation.
> 
> I haven't taken the pictures of Matthew's ceramics yet, but I did get an updated picture of the progress on the drawing so I thought I would share that with you. I also have some pictures of spring in Michigan.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I like the buttons on the band, but you make things look beautiful with the decisions that you make. I am amazed at your skills in knitting after such a short time of knitting. That sweater is so adorable.


Thank you Mary 
And I hope you don't get what the men in your house have and hopefully your husband will be all clearing time for his operation

Another fantastic picture Mathew . It's coming along beautifully


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I love the fishy sweater and buttons in the band are perfect.
> A bit hard to see up close but they have a kind of ocean sheen to them like pearl shell.


Thank you Fan ,hope you have managed to get a good nights rest after the horrible situation you witnessed . These kind of events tend to stay on your mind for a long time afterwards


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's turned out really well. I like the lighter buttons which are in place- they fit with the 'fat fish' and waves.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> now sonja - i will tell you just what i told cathy - try half a sandwich - see if i wasn't right. what was the go to sandwich when you were growing up or don't they eat a lot of sandwiches there? --- sam


I come from Sweden Sam the home of the smörgåsbord so my favourite sandwiches are all topless . One slice of bread topped with a selection of dill mayonnaise shrimp, gravlax , egg, sour cream chives dill ( can't have enough dill ) the list goes on


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I come from Sweden Sam the home of the smörgåsbord so my favourite sandwiches are all topless . One slice of bread topped with a selection of dill mayonnaise shrimp, gravlax , egg, sour cream chives dill ( can't have enough dill ) the list goes on


You're making my mouth water, Our SIL Lilian is Danish and used to hold Danish menu dinner parties and those kind of sandwiches were awesome, and the rollmop herrings mmmmm! Then there was the schnapps, yes and some memorable hangovers back in the day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> You're making my mouth water, Our SIL Lilian is Danish and used to hold Danish menu dinner parties and those kind of sandwiches were awesome, and the rollmop herrings mmmmm! Then there was the schnapps, yes and some memorable hangovers back in the day.


I was making myself hungry as well . My dad liked his schnapps on special occasions. My favourite is smörgåstårta ( sandwich cake ) you cut a slice and get a bit of everything , now I must stop thinking as I have no chance of eating anything like that today ☹


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post. Got this in email today and not only is it funny it is a good PSA (public service announcement). I know some folks here have mentioned having to have this done so watch it and enjoy.
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2012/04/colonoscopy-song/
> 
> ...


Ha ha.... I have seen the colonoscopy song before... very funny.

I love the southern women one.... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Mary just finished not sure which buttons to put on it


Brilliant work as always. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record; a good number of those phrases didn't stop at the Mason-Dixon line OR the Ohio and Mississippi Rivers, Gwen.
> 
> Ohio Joy


True, there are a couple that we say over here! :thumbup:

I love the accents.... Gwen... there is a police reality show over here that I have seen a couple of times.. I cant remember what its called though.. about Sheriff's department in the South... reminds me of your accent.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked with Marianne today. The surgeon stated he was pretty sure that at least one of the 4 areas on the remaining thyroid are malignant possibly 3 of them. Told her he didn't know whether she would be able to do the single pill treatment until after the biopsy. She will have a scope done of her throat Tuesday and then surgery next Thursday. I will keep everyone posted. She seems in good spirits. Her mom is struggling with a severe urinary tract infection and a couple of other more minor issues. Blood pressure seems to be holding okay.
> 
> Thinking of Marianne as she goes through this. Gosh she has gone through so much over the years. She is an amazing woman.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> truly cathy - everyone who said what you said tried it and loved it - just make half a sandwich - i know you are going to love it. what is the 'go to' sandwich there? --- sam


I would say it would be vegemite and cheese sandwich. Yummo. Also very nice toasted.

I will say that I LOVE peanut butter, banana and honey toasted sandwich.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> everything tastes better with peanut butter added. --- sam


lol ....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi to all.

Good news on MaryAnn and Marianne....hope I got those spellings correct. Sounds like more to come regarding Marianne though. Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Matthew, so nice to see your horse emerging. Great job. Lovely spring flowers in Michigan. I haven't seen any here yet although my tulip leaves are pushing through.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will be praying for your DH for a easy and successful surgery and tht the boys' congestion will clear up soon and that you don't get it. I moved all the furniture that was to be moved on Saturday. Then only the cleaning that doesn't require heavy duty scrubbing. All I did today was load & unload the dishwasher and finish straightening the living room ; no heavy stuff. Start the pre surgery eye drops tomorrow.
> 
> Talked with Marianne today. The surgeon stated he was pretty sure that at least one of the 4 areas on the remaining thyroid are malignant possibly 3 of them. Told her he didn't know whether she would be able to do the single pill treatment until after the biopsy. She will have a scope done of her throat Tuesday and then surgery next Thursday. I will keep everyone posted. She seems in good spirits. Her mom is struggling with a severe urinary tract infection and a couple of other more minor issues. Blood pressure seems to be holding okay.


[/quote]

Hope all goes well for Marianne and that she's eligible for the single pill. Shame that her mom is also having difficulties.

Make sure you don't do any heavy work after your eye surgery. You'll have to take it easy for a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i received this pm from strawberry4u today - thought i would share it. i think she could use the prayer warriors to remember her in their prayers. --- sam
> 
> I had another back surgery and it was not good to the point that DH and son said he wasn't ready to lose me yet. I was in the hospital then rehab for a month. I wasn't able to use my right leg from a damaged nerve. I also had Pt and Op a month after that. My leg is still numb but I'm able to use it now but limited as far as I can walk with aAs it is I have to have my walker. I use the wheelchair if I need to do any long walking then I can handle. I get frustrated but it is what it is. This new surgeon had to redo as he said what the sloppy surgeon did before. I also have another bulging disk so it was more extensive. He also said my neck has to be redone ( I'm not doing that ) as it is I have to have my right foot redone. That was screwed up. So I have been depressed. I research these doctors and I still got messed up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for passing this on to us. Sharon has certainly had a rough time. Tell her we're thinking of her and sending her lots of well wishes for her recovery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't that a christe mystery? --- sam


Yes, it is, Sam. The one I just saw is a remake but very well done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the horse looks great - way to go mathew. love the flowers among the snow. i'm surprised they didn't freeze also. --- sam


Isn't it surprising how our spring flowers bloom through the snow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i received this pm from strawberry4u today - thought i would share it. i think she could use the prayer warriors to remember her in their prayers. --- sam
> 
> I had another back surgery and it was not good to the point that DH and son said he wasn't ready to lose me yet. I was in the hospital then rehab for a month. I wasn't able to use my right leg from a damaged nerve. I also had Pt and Op a month after that. My leg is still numb but I'm able to use it now but limited as far as I can walk with aAs it is I have to have my walker. I use the wheelchair if I need to do any long walking then I can handle. I get frustrated but it is what it is. This new surgeon had to redo as he said what the sloppy surgeon did before. I also have another bulging disk so it was more extensive. He also said my neck has to be redone ( I'm not doing that ) as it is I have to have my right foot redone. That was screwed up. So I have been depressed. I research these doctors and I still got messed up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam- sounds like a terrible time for her- and to know there is more to come must be extremely discouraging


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I come from Sweden Sam the home of the smörgåsbord so my favourite sandwiches are all topless . One slice of bread topped with a selection of dill mayonnaise shrimp, gravlax , egg, sour cream chives dill ( can't have enough dill ) the list goes on


Sounds good to me. I like dill too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I would say it would be vegemite and cheese sandwich. Yummo. Also very nice toasted.
> 
> I will say that I LOVE peanut butter, banana and honey toasted sandwich.


As Sam reckons that everything tastes better with Peanut Butter maybe you try it with your Vegemite and cheese. I won't offer as I don't like Vegemite. I have actually eaten peanut butter on bread twice recently (put off it by school sandwiches sitting in the sun all day- probably why I don't like Vegemite come to think of it. But I wille at cheese- actually I don't like it in sandwiches come to think of it unless they are freshly made!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Good news on MaryAnn and Marianne....hope I got those spellings correct. Sounds like more to come regarding Marianne though. Keeping her in my prayers.


Maryanne for my DD (but almost spelt it Marianne. Only reason we didn't is that she was sent to the Children's Hospital and it was a couple of days before I was allowed to go(and now they go hoe before then!) and the pronunciation was not what we wanted so we changed it to a y).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Sharon and all in need of them. 
Sorry to tell you Sam but I can't even bear the smell of peanut butter.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Sharon's problems. No wonder she is depressed. I hope things improve going forward.

Prayers for Marianne and her upcoming surgery.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Spider said:


> Limped into the Dr. Today. Did another round of cortisone shots in each foot. He said next would be the surgery for the plantar fasciitis. Now that scares me, but I can not take this pain forever. Anyone here ever had it done. He said we are looking at a 77 percent success rate. But still concerned.


Spider, I had surgery on the painter's fasciitis back in the early '90s while we lived in VA. My surgeon cut through the problem but not all the way through. I used a very expensive foot-length shoe insert for the arch support. Within a short while I was back to walking 2 miles a day and eventually gave up on the ''custom-made'' arch support because it needed attention form the manufacturer. They simply cut the edge off the outside of it and sent it back. Unfortunately, that new edge made it impossible to wear comfortably.

Yes, my arch dropped to a flat foot but I walk without feeling as if a golf ball were imbedded between the arch and the sole of me foot.

You can buy much less expensive arch support in various sizes from Wal-Mart or a local drug store and they can be made of different materials. Some work fine in dress shoes and others in sneakers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30 am here and I am caught up. 

Prayers going up for Strawberry/Sharon.

I forgot to mention that I was talking with AZ Sticks...aka...Sand and she sent her love to Sam and all the girls. Hoping to get back to kp soon.

Look what I woke up to this morning
More......I am done with snow&#10052;&#10052;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep Sam siren and lights going.....bumpiest ride ever but the EMTs were so very good. And don't worry...no more heavy duty cleaning from me especially when moving furniture. BUT my livingroom does look better......LOL



thewren said:


> wow gwen - when you do something you do it in spades - did they use the siren on the way to the hospital? hope you are feeling better. try not to hit the spring cleaning so hard - we would rather have you than a clean house. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne for my DD (but almost spelt it Marianne. Only reason we didn't is that she was sent to the Children's Hospital and it was a couple of days before I was allowed to go(and now they go hoe before then!) and the pronunciation was not what we wanted so we changed it to a y).


My sister's name is Marianne and I know that she's sensitive about the spelling ---as I am about most names. I like to get them correct as I think it's important; I should have scrolled backwards to get the correct spelling. I hope Maryanne is doing well being home; I know that in itself can bring on anxiety and other issues. Prayers for all.

I love the looks of your new place and will watch eagerly for new posts of the work being done. I love the ceilings and wish that I could do something like that here. If we do build when?if we move to Tennessee, I'd love to build a house with 12' ceilings so that I can do something more decorative with lighting and fixtures. With the 10' ceilings here and our giants (as in very tall) the best I can do is ceiling-hugging fixtures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Sam, I'll give it a try....not necessarily today...but I will try it. After all, when a friend swore that pb & tuna fish with mayo was good I did try that and it actually was good. And no, I don't think I've eaten it ore than a couple of times. Now you give that one a try. As this person explained tome there are many dishes that combine peanuts with fish that are delicious. (She had been living in Malawi,Africa at the time).



thewren said:


> when have i ever steered you wrong gwen - you need to try the pb with dill pickle and it has to be whole wheat toast. you are going to love it. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep Sam siren and lights going.....bumpiest ride ever but the EMTs were so very good. And don't worry...no more heavy duty cleaning from e especially when moving furniture. BUT my livingroom does look better......LOL


It must have been so frightening. So glad you will be ok.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay Sam, I'll give it a try....not necessarily today...but I will try it. After all, when a friend swore that pb & tuna fish with mayo was good I did try that and it actually was good. And no, I don't think I've eaten it ore than a couple of times. Now you give that one a try. As this person explained tome there are many dishes that combine peanuts with fish that are delicious. (She had been living in Malawi,Africa at the time).


That's something I will try. I love tuna with cucumbers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AFter this past experience with the pinched nerve I will not be doing any heavy lifting. I will be extra careful after the second eye is done; had to do so after the other eye was done. I'm just so excited about having such clearer vision once this is all said and done. 


budasha said:


> Hope all goes well for Marianne and that she's eligible for the single pill. Shame that her mom is also having difficulties.
> 
> Make sure you don't do any heavy work after your eye surgery. You'll have to take it easy for a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30 am here and I am caught up.
> 
> Prayers going up for Strawberry/Sharon.
> 
> ...


We might be getting more today. Hope it's just rain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's name is Marianne and I know that she's sensitive about the spelling ---as I am about most names. I like to get them correct as I think it's important; I should have scrolled backwards to get the correct spelling. I hope Maryanne is doing well being home; I know that in itself can bring on anxiety and other issues. Prayers for all.
> 
> I love the looks of your new place and will watch eagerly for new posts of the work being done. I love the ceilings and wish that I could do something like that here. If we do build when?if we move to Tennessee, I'd love to build a house with 12' ceilings so that I can do something more decorative with lighting and fixtures. With the 10' ceilings here and our giants (as in very tall) the best I can do is ceiling-hugging fixtures.


Well I'm at Vicky and Bretts. Electrical, plumbing, roofing and something else yesterday- 4 different workmen all working on different tasks. And large trenches in the yard for all the services. We do though have power and drainage back again. Hoping it wont be long before I can get back at least for a while. 
And as it is 11.15I think I might head off to bed so see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30 am here and I am caught up.
> 
> Prayers going up for Strawberry/Sharon.
> 
> ...


Oh No!!! We didn't get any new snow, but still have snow on the ground. Glad you heard from AZSticks. Such a lovely person and I must search for the post about Strawberry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to my exercise class. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene can you appeal the insurance decision about extra migraine meds? Perhaps go to the insurance commissioner? Considering you will be out of th country it doesn't seem reasonable for them to deny it.


My doctor looked at the information I got with the denial and so he prescribed me one of the drugs they want me on to prevent migraines. I filled it already and he said wait a few days for it to get into their system and then call. If they won't help me, his office will call. The pharmacist said if worse comes to worse I could buy just enough pills to see me through my trip on my own. That relieved me. A full prescription is over $225 but I could just get 5 pills.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will be praying for your DH for a easy and successful surgery and tht the boys' congestion will clear up soon and that you don't get it. I moved all the furniture that was to be moved on Saturday. Then only the cleaning that doesn't require heavy duty scrubbing. All I did today was load & unload the dishwasher and finish straightening the living room ; no heavy stuff. Start the pre surgery eye drops tomorrow.
> 
> Talked with Marianne today. The surgeon stated he was pretty sure that at least one of the 4 areas on the remaining thyroid are malignant possibly 3 of them. Told her he didn't know whether she would be able to do the single pill treatment until after the biopsy. She will have a scope done of her throat Tuesday and then surgery next Thursday. I will keep everyone posted. She seems in good spirits. Her mom is struggling with a severe urinary tract infection and a couple of other more minor issues. Blood pressure seems to be holding okay.


So sorry to hear Marianne's thyroid is malignant and that her mother is still having problems. Urinary tract infections can be quite painful. Special prayers for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i received this pm from strawberry4u today - thought i would share it. i think she could use the prayer warriors to remember her in their prayers. --- sam
> 
> I had another back surgery and it was not good to the point that DH and son said he wasn't ready to lose me yet. I was in the hospital then rehab for a month. I wasn't able to use my right leg from a damaged nerve. I also had Pt and Op a month after that. My leg is still numb but I'm able to use it now but limited as far as I can walk with aAs it is I have to have my walker. I use the wheelchair if I need to do any long walking then I can handle. I get frustrated but it is what it is. This new surgeon had to redo as he said what the sloppy surgeon did before. I also have another bulging disk so it was more extensive. He also said my neck has to be redone ( I'm not doing that ) as it is I have to have my right foot redone. That was screwed up. So I have been depressed. I research these doctors and I still got messed up.
> 
> ...


Oh no. How awful. I have a friend who was left like this after back surgery and she had the top surgeon for it. Even traveled to another state to have him do it. Her son is a doctor and even said he was the best. Can't imagine how hard it is for her right now. It sure wasn't her fault that this happened. Big Hugs for her Sam and thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Off to my exercise class. Everyone have a great day.


BRAVO!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm at Vicky and Bretts. Electrical, plumbing, roofing and something else yesterday- 4 different workmen all working on different tasks. And large trenches in the yard for all the services. We do though have power and drainage back again. Hoping it wont be long before I can get back at least for a while.
> And as it is 11.15I think I might head off to bed so see you all tomorrow.


Wonderful that you have family to house you so you can move forward with the house with a roof over your heads. I'm so excited for you to get to see your place when it is all done and get moved in. It will be so worth it. I hope it won't be long too till you are in your new home.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> Limped into the Dr. Today. Did another round of cortisone shots in each foot. He said next would be the surgery for the plantar fasciitis. Now that scares me, but I can not take this pain forever. Anyone here ever had it done. He said we are looking at a 77 percent success rate. But still concerned.


My boss said he treated plantar faciaitis with an exercise recommended by a chiropractor. Place a tennis ball on the floor and roll you bare foot over it. I would try a chiropractor before the surgery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> AFter this past experience with the pinched nerve I will not be doing any heavy lifting. I will be extra careful after the second eye is done; had to do so after the other eye was done. I'm just so excited about having such clearer vision once this is all said and done.


I know it is hard Gwen and you are a take charge person and hate waiting for help. That's why so many of us end up in the same situation. We've done it all our lives and it is hard now to know our limitations as they are changing and unfortunately we learn the hard way. I hope you won't be in pain from this pinched nerve. What a scary time for all of you. There are a lot of us on here who need to remember not to move the furniture, etc., etc. Hard to realize we are getting older. I remember when I had a rather large sore and went to the doctor and he told me that as we age our skin gets thinner and to be careful scratching and rubbing it. WHAT...I have old skin!!!??? This was about 2 yrs. ago too. :XD: :XD: :XD:
In school, first the lesson then the test.
In life, first the test then the lesson.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you have an alternative if needed and will pray this will get filled now.



Cashmeregma said:


> My doctor looked at the information I got with the denial and so he prescribed me one of the drugs they want me on to prevent migraines. I filled it already and he said wait a few days for it to get into their system and then call. If they won't help me, his office will call. The pharmacist said if worse comes to worse I could buy just enough pills to see me through my trip on my own. That relieved me. A full prescription is over $225 but I could just get 5 pills.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> My boss said he treated plantar faciaitis with an exercise recommended by a chiropractor. Place a tennis ball on the floor and roll you bare foot over it. I would try a chiropractor before the surgery.


Go with Machriste's suggestion first and do it religiously. After getting Strawberry's message through Sam, I would try other things before surgery. Use that as your last resort. Also, go to a podiatrist and see about arches.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you have an alternative if needed ad will pray this will get filled now.


Hey Gwen, nice you are on in real time. Good Morning. I must go get my cuppa' and have it as it is getting cold. Nice way to start my morning, with friends. :thumbup: 

Big Hugs to Marianne.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all. I've finished another beaded scarf (this one is a bit...bold...) and will try to get photos taken today and get the patterns written up the rest of the way (need to proofread the charts one more time). 

This morning he wants to ride out for breakfast and then DD and I need to go over to the special grocery to get a couple things we can't get at the regular one--used up all my poppy seeds making muffins and like to have them on hand for when I get the urge. I've had my coffee so I *think* I'm awake. Ha.

I'll have to pass on tuna and pb...not crazy about tuna in general.

Healing thoughts for all in need, esp. Sharon, Linda (Spider) and Marianne. Glad Maryanne is home as well. May you all continue to feel better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i received this pm from strawberry4u today - thought i would share it. i think she could use the prayer warriors to remember her in their prayers. --- sam
> 
> I had another back surgery and it was not good to the point that DH and son said he wasn't ready to lose me yet. I was in the hospital then rehab for a month. I wasn't able to use my right leg from a damaged nerve. I also had Pt and Op a month after that. My leg is still numb but I'm able to use it now but limited as far as I can walk with aAs it is I have to have my walker. I use the wheelchair if I need to do any long walking then I can handle. I get frustrated but it is what it is. This new surgeon had to redo as he said what the sloppy surgeon did before. I also have another bulging disk so it was more extensive. He also said my neck has to be redone ( I'm not doing that ) as it is I have to have my right foot redone. That was screwed up. So I have been depressed. I research these doctors and I still got messed up.
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting us know Sam, she's had such trouble with her back, I sure hope that she gets some relief, I'm just so glad that Marla had a great surgeon when she had her surgery done. 
Definitely keeping her in prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Limped into the Dr. Today. Did another round of cortisone shots in each foot. He said next would be the surgery for the plantar fasciitis. Now that scares me, but I can not take this pain forever. Anyone here ever had it done. He said we are looking at a 77 percent success rate. But still concerned.


The idea of shots in the feet just gives me chills, but one of my best friends has the same problem, she hasn't had to have surgery but she's had the shots a couple times, and they usually work for 5-6 years a time, I sure wish/hope that your shots last that long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are having cooler nights but still quite warm in daytime- one of my preferred seasons. I am hoping I've got the second sleeve right on the second attempt- forgot to write down how many stitches I had picked up, for the first- fundamental error.
> Still no resolution to the water problem- waiting for help to get the meters sorted out.


Hoping for the best for you on this one Julie!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I have seen the SPCA guy pick up the dog, it was registered. By chip to somebody in Onehunga, miles from here, who knows how it got to our street. He advised me to tell owners to lay a complaint with council and take it to court if they wish. I just got back from seeing the ladies and they told me they just buried their dear pet. She died on way to vet. They won't take it any further, just hope the dog is dealt with. I'm really sad and can't stop crying, , and I feel awful I couldn't help the poor cat.
> The risk to me being attacked was too great to do anything. The ladies understood and gave me a hug. Oh boy what a nasty thing to witness.


I agree, it would have been too hard for you to do anything with the chance of the dog doing the same to you. It is so hard to see something like that. Hope you will be able to distract yourself once you have allowed yourself enough time to release all the emotions you experienced. Nature can be quite cruel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so thankful. After the all-nighters my DH has been doing to finish this music, I was able to pick out a printer for him that will scan, copy, and do 11x17 score paper. I had DS come over and set it up for him today. Took him about 2 hrs., so I know I have saved DH the time of reviewing and searching for printer, which took me days (I know DH wouldn't take that long.) and then DS with getting it set up for him. Wonderful!!! Now I'm going to get some sleep. I'm exhausted from all DH's hard work. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, oh dear. Hard enough to have surgery without having to endure botched surgeries and resurgery. Hugs and healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are such a considerte spouse; I know your DH in part is the success he is because of the support and encouragement from you. And seeing you two together it is so obvious he love you to the moon and back.


Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so thankful. After the all-nighters my DH has been doing to finish this music, I was able to pick out a printer for him that will scan, copy, and do 11x17 score paper. I had DS come over and set it up for him today. Took him about 2 hrs., so I know I have saved DH the time of reviewing and searching for printer, which took me days (I know DH wouldn't take that long.) and then DS with getting it set up for him. Wonderful!!! Now I'm going to get some sleep. I'm exhausted from all DH's hard work. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. My heart goes out to you Strawberry4U/Sharon.


sassafras123 said:


> Sharon, oh dear. Hard enough to have surgery without having to endure botched surgeries and resurgery. Hugs and healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, I would definitely try alternatives before surgery. Have podiatrist show you how to wrap heal and exercises. Both help. The pain is caused by bone spur being pointed and bone will eventually round out and no longer be painful. I've had bone spurs on both heels.
Daralene, glad you will have medication for your trip.
Mel, sorry you woke up to more snow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well went to G/E doc today. I am already scheduled for 2 hour opthamologist appt. Friday with doc who comes here from UCLA.. This for macular degeneration. NOW I am scheduled for colonoscopy with biopsies for Friday after eye appt. well at least it will all be over in one dagnapit day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so thankful. After the all-nighters my DH has been doing to finish this music, I was able to pick out a printer for him that will scan, copy, and do 11x17 score paper. I had DS come over and set it up for him today. Took him about 2 hrs., so I know I have saved DH the time of reviewing and searching for printer, which took me days (I know DH wouldn't take that long.) and then DS with getting it set up for him. Wonderful!!! Now I'm going to get some sleep. I'm exhausted from all DH's hard work. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'm sure your DH appreciates you no end. Between you and your DS, you have made your husband's life much easier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping for the best for you on this one Julie!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Well went to G/E doc today. I am already scheduled for 2 hour opthamologist appt. Friday with doc who comes here from UCLA.. This for macular degeneration. NOW I am scheduled for colonoscopy with biopsies for Friday after eye appt. well at least it will all be over in one dagnapit day.


Well you have me beat Joy I thought my appointments were bad enough 
Dentist then mammogram but I think I would rather have them than your appointments


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm feeling better after the dog versus cat incident, keeping busy helps heal the sadness. You expect these things in the natural world but seeing so called domesticated animals revert to type is tough emotionally. Am off shortly to have some more pin cushion acupuncture treatment for itching. The herbal brew tastes very bitter but am getting used to it. It's no where near cured yet, but they said it will take awhile to sort it.
Thank you all for your cyber hugs, much appreciated Fan xxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some more funnies from mjs:

What, you ask, is 'Butt dust'? 

What do you do or say, when an innocent child asks you something so innocent and they are so serious? 

Read on and you'll discover the joy in it! 

These have to be original and genuine. No adult is this creative!!

Jack (age 3) was watching his Mom breast-feeding his new baby sister... After a while he asked: 'Mom why have you got two? Is one for hot and one for cold milk?' 

Melanie (age 5) asked her Granny how old she was. Granny replied she was so old she didn't remember any more. Melanie said, 'If you don't remember you must look in the back of your panties. Mine say five to six.'

Steven (age 3) hugged and kissed his Mom good night. 'I love you so much that when you die I'm going to bury you outside my bedroom window. 

Brittany (age 4) had an ear ache and wanted a pain killer. She tried in vain to take the lid off the bottle. Seeing her frustration, her Mom explained it was a child-proof cap and she'd have to open it for her. Eyes wide with wonder, the little girl asked: 'How does it know it's me?'

Susan (age 4) was drinking juice when she got the hiccups. 'Please don't give me this juice again,' she said, 'It makes my teeth cough.'

DJ (age 4) stepped onto the bathroom scale and asked: 'How much do I cost?'

Clinton (age 5) was in his bedroom looking worried When his Mom asked what was troubling him, he replied, 'I don't know what'll happen with this bed when I get married. How will my wife fit in it?'

Marc (age 4) was engrossed in a young couple that were hugging and kissing in a restaurant. Without taking his eyes off them, he asked his dad: 'Why is he whispering in her mouth?' 

Tammy (age 4) was with her mother when they met an elderly, rather wrinkled woman her Mom knew. Tammy looked at her for a while and then asked, 'Why doesn't your skin fit your face?'

James (age 4) was listening to a Bible story. His dad read: 'The man named Lot was warned to take his wife and flee out of the city but his wife looked back and was turned to salt.' Concerned, James asked: 'What happened to the flea?'

The Sermon I think this Mom will never forget....
This particular Sunday sermon... 'Dear Lord,' the minister began, with arms extended toward heaven and a rapturous look on his upturned face. 'Without you, we are but dust....' He would have continued but at that moment my very obedient daughter who was listening leaned over to me and asked quite audibly in her shrill little four year old girl voice, 'Mom, what is butt dust?'


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So a coworker posted on the internet today that she found 8 straight pins in her package of Romaine salad mix. She has contacted the manufacturer and the FDA. If you are buying bags of salad mix, please check before adding salad dressing and eating the salad.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...The quotes from children are wonderful to read at the end of a busy day. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well went to G/E doc today. I am already scheduled for 2 hour opthamologist appt. Friday with doc who comes here from UCLA.. This for macular degeneration. NOW I am scheduled for colonoscopy with biopsies for Friday after eye appt. well at least it will all be over in one dagnapit day.


Sounds like a horrid day. I'm left wondering how you will cope with a 2 hour appointment in the middle of prep for a colonoscopy? And I often find that my eyes don't work as well when I haven't been eating or drinking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...The quotes from children are wonderful to read at the end of a busy day. Thanks for sharing them with us.


I hope PurpleFi reads these --- she's always saying that we should act our "shoe size" --- she gets the benefit of the UK sizing being smaller than our US sizing. I like the idea of looking in the back of our panties - mine say about the same as my shoe size so I'm good either way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...The quotes from children are wonderful to read at the end of a busy day. Thanks for sharing them with us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope PurpleFi reads these --- she's always saying that we should act our "shoe size" --- she gets the benefit of the UK sizing being smaller than our US sizing. I like the idea of looking in the back of our panties - mine say about the same as my shoe size so I'm good either way!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe you could send her a PM with directions to find these sayings to read and enjoy!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The idea of shots in the feet just gives me chills, but one of my best friends has the same problem, she hasn't had to have surgery but she's had the shots a couple times, and they usually work for 5-6 years a time, I sure wish/hope that your shots last that long.


I tried the shots for the plantar fasciitis before the surgery. The relief didn't last but a few months and the doctor wouldn't give them more often than 6 months apart. So, ultimately had do go that route and sailed right through recovery.

We're all different in many ways, including healing and surgical successes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

OH Julie, you made me laugh out loud!!! 
DArowill,mole all the workers get all their jobs done on time and right the first time. It can be so frustrating.
Prayers for Strawberry Sharon.
Ohio Joy, thanks you for information. I have seen podiatrists and chiropractors and have done physical therapy and acupuncture and another treatment the chiropractor does and I have done exercises and orthotics and this is the third round of shots. He has not wanted to do the surgery but he said yesterday it can sometimes get to that point. I cut way down on the hours at work because I am on my feet the whole time I am at work and it is a tile floor. I am hoping these shots work alittle longer. What is frustrating is I like my job and I have gotten the days and hours I wanted , but will see what happens. But thanks for all the advice and support. It is always good to come here and hear from everyone. 
Good luck Sassafrass. It must be the time of year for all the test and appt so to be made. Called the dentist and have to get an eye appt and mammogram done soon. 
Mel, you can keep the snow but I am sure you are sick of it. It is snowing lightly north of us and they may have alittle white on the ground but we are going to get a lot of wind and some cold temps. One of these days the temps have to flip to spring like temps and stay that way. 
Stayed home from work today to just rest my feet and I read all day. It was the most pleasant day, feel alittle guilty but is was so peaceful. Had not done that in a long time.
Hugs to all, Sam not a big peanut butter fan. Like it in bars and with honey on toast. But I agree I think school recked it with all the peanut butter sandwiches that were so dry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> OH Julie, you made me laugh out loud!!!
> DArowill,mole all the workers get all their jobs done on time and right the first time. It can be so frustrating.
> Prayers for Strawberry Sharon.
> Ohio Joy, thanks you for information. I have seen podiatrists and chiropractors and have done physical therapy and acupuncture and another treatment the chiropractor does and I have done exercises and orthotics and this is the third round of shots. He has not wanted to do the surgery but he said yesterday it can sometimes get to that point. I cut way down on the hours at work because I am on my feet the whole time I am at work and it is a tile floor. I am hoping these shots work alittle longer. What is frustrating is I like my job and I have gotten the days and hours I wanted , but will see what happens. But thanks for all the advice and support. It is always good to come here and hear from everyone.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi again, Just got back from acupuncture clinic and had 8 needles in tummy today, not bad at all, and more herbal stuff to drink.
Love the jokes Julie a good pick me up and laugh.
Did you all see the topic on forum today
No offence given the things you see on Facebook.
That's surely going to give us Kiwis, an interesting product to sell lol!
It's quite naughty but very funny too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, those at so sweet!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, think of it this way, we will have both in back of us soon.
I told G/E guy I might have laser surgery at eye appt. He said I would not have problem after morning dose of med. eye doc. Hasn't given directions. But will verify with his nurse tomorrow .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi again, Just got back from acupuncture clinic and had 8 needles in tummy today, not bad at all, and more herbal stuff to drink.
> Love the jokes Julie a good pick me up and laugh.
> Did you all see the topic on forum today
> No offence given the things you see on Facebook.
> ...


Not sure what topic you mean, Fan?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what topic you mean, Fan?


The name of the topic is
No offence given the things we see on facebook


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 6 April '16 and boy am i late with this - think i can get it in before midnight?

today is ArmyDay. Army Day is a chance to show your appreciation for the armed forces without you having to enlist. Many nations across the world celebrate Army Day, or Armed Forces Day, from Armenia to Venezuela. This day honouring and celebrating the countrys military forces can be marked by anything from an air show taking place to an army barracks having an open day. You may even have the chance to board a battleship. This patriotic day is particularly enjoyable if you like waving flags or singing the national anthem.

The freedom to celebrate Army Day itself may have been a battle hard won. So whether its taking part in a parade, taking a moment to reflect or taking time out to watch Saving Private Ryan, celebrate this important day by remembering those who fight and those who have fought on your behalf.

today is Cay Of Hope. Every year millions of children around the world are victims of abuse and neglect, and millions more receive preventative assistance to help avoid continuing abuse. Child Help is an organization dedicated to helping provide help to children who are in situations where they are suffering from neglect and abuse. The Day Of Hope is a day to remember these hidden statistics, and to do your part to help those in your community and throughout the world. Abuse comes in many forms, from physical violence, to sexual abuse, to sheer neglect where necessary medical care and food are withheld.

Yvonne Fedderson helped to establish Childhelp as the co-founder and president, and continues to serve in this capacity to this day. She focuses on helping to establish new chapters, auxiliaries, and to help them with their fundraising in their neighborhoods and abroad. She is active in a number of non-profits dedicated to humanitarian aid. She has received awards numbering over 100 from groups such as the National Childrens Alliances Champions of Children Award, and the Living Legacy award. She has been nominated multiple times for the Nobel Peace Prize Award.

Sara OMeara serves with her as the co-founder of the organization, CEO, and Chairman. Along with Yvonne she spends her time developing the organization as the main spokesperson, helping to develop funds and maintaining oversight for the entire organization. Like her partner Yvonne she has received well over 100 awards for the work she does for abused children around the world.

The organization Childhelp has a long history covering over 50 years around the world, using its efforts and programs to help millions of children around the world. It was first established as International Orphans, focusing on assisting the children of American Soldiers and Japanese women in the 60s. The organization was renamed Childrens Village USA, eventually becoming Childhelp USA before its final transition to just Childhelp which it continues to be known as to this day. Childhelp stands today as among the largest of child abuse prevention organizations.

The organization has created the hotline Childhelp National Child Abuse Hotline which is staffed year round at all hours by professional crisis counselors. The hotline services children at risk by answering cals from them, parents and guardians, and those individuals who believe they may have observed abuse situations in their neighborhood. By networking with thousands of emergency services, social and support resources they are able to provide the appropriate contact information in an air of complete anonymity. All of this is accomplished without any form of government funding.

They combine this by offering treatment to those who have suffered through child abuse through multiple methods. One of their most common are treatment centers located in residential areas, the source of their name Childrens Village, they provide treatment programs for at-risk children who have been referred to them by the court system. They serve some of the most severely abused and neglected children at these centers by providing therapists, social workers, therapists, and medical professionals.

Celebrate this Day Of Hope by volunteering at your local chapters, finding ways that you can work to help raise awareness of child abuse and how to approach those situations where you suspect it may be occurring. You can also light a five-wicked candle in a prominent place, serving as a symbol of hope to those who are dealing with the trauma of child abuse. Child Abuse is a worldwide problem, and only the efforts of an international village can serve to help protect these most innocent victims.

today is Caramel Popcorn Day. Popcorn is an amazing food, and a delightful treat, capable of being so many different forms of things. From the traditional buttered popcorn, to the colorful Saran wrapped candy popcorn balls that used to be given out by little ol Grandmas everywhere at Halloween, this hot popped corn treat has found its way into every avenue of our culture. You can even find strung popcorn garlands adorning Christmas trees during the winter holidays! But this is a day is dedicated to that very special form of popcorn, favorite of people everywhere for over a hundred years  Caramel Popcorn Day!

There is something about combining the buttery sugar goodness of caramel with the light airy nature of popcorn that just creates an amazing flavor combination you cant stop eating. As if the richness of well-made caramel wasnt enough, often this culinary delight has accents added to it in the form of peanuts, almonds, cashews, or even pecan. The sticky nature of caramel corn lends it well to forming balls out of it before the caramel sets, and throwing a drizzle of chocolate over this just makes it the absolute pinnacle of snack goodness.

So take the opportunity to try this special treat, even if youre just going to go out and buy a bag from your local grocery store. For the braver of you out there, we suggest trying to make this treat yourself. The simplest way, of course, is merely to buy a bag of caramels from the grocery store, along with some plain popping corn. You then melt the caramels in a double boiler, and pour the resultant rich silky material over the popped corn, shaking to prevent it from sticking together in the process.

Caramel popcorns history goes back 150 years, and came to pass during a period where there were a number of patents being passed in the US that all had to do with adding candy to popcorn. The treat became so popular in the 100 years after its creation that Caramel Popcorn shops pretty much guaranteed a steady supply of income to those who invested in one. During this time it wasnt unusual to see vendors of this delicious treat on busy street corners, where streetcars and bus lines came through. Eventually it found its way into the midway, and has been a staple of carnival and fair treats ever since.

So after youve tried making your most basic form of caramel corn, you should organize a group to celebrate this day. Have everyone try out their own recipes for caramel corn, and bring them together for a spring-time get together. You could even hold it in a park under the summer sun, and have an old picnic style event heralding back to the weekend picnic at the park from the 50s.

If you need some inspiration, you can try looking at existing recipes for varieties such as Amish Caramel Corn, or even a variety of baked caramel corn. Whatever you do, take the opportunity to grab up a bag of this delicious variety of Caramel Corn. If you cannot find anywhere nearby that makes it fresh, you can always try Cracker Jacks, one of the original versions of this treat that was loved everywhere. With its combination of caramel covered popcorn mixed in with salty peanuts, its set a standard for what caramel corn should be. But it is just a bar to rise above, bringing your innovation to this treat is really the way to make this holiday special. So mix up a bag, take it to the office, and share it with all your co-workers!

Caramel Popcornp

20 servings @ 253 cals each

Ingredients

1 cup butter
2 cups brown sugar
1/2 cup corn syrup
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
5 quarts popped popcorn

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 250 degrees F (95 degrees C). Place popcorn in a very large bowl.

2. In a medium saucepan over medium heat, melt butter.

3. Stir in brown sugar, corn syrup and salt.

4. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly.

5. Boil without stirring 4 minutes.

6. Remove from heat and stir in soda and vanilla.

7. Pour in a thin stream over popcorn, stirring to coat.

8. Place in two large shallow baking dishes and bake in preheated oven, stirring every 15 minutes, for 1 hour.

9. Remove from oven and let cool completely before breaking into pieces.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/24952/caramel-popcorn/

today is New Beer's Day. For lovers of all brews everywhere, the years of 1920 to 1933 were incredibly sad times. This was the period of the Prohibition in the United States, where any and all forms of alcohol were verboten. Thankfully in 1933, the United States government came to their senses, and President Roosevelt decided that this frothy brew should once again flow freely in the taverns and bars of the country.

On this date in 1933, people lined up around the block at the doors of their favorite public house to prepare to imbibe the first legal brews in 13 years. Ever since that night, this day has been referred to as New Beers Eve, a precursor of New Beers Day. It was said that at 12:01 on 1933, Roosevelt stated I think this would be a good time for a beer. For such an auspicious patron, Anheuser-Busch pulled out all the stops, delivering the beer with their Clydesdale draw carriage directly to the Commander in Chief. The first 24 hours of the end of the prohibition saw an estimated 1.5 million gallons of beer consumed.

This is a great time to set up a party, bringing in an abundance of different types of brews and calling in New Beer Day with an abundance of craft beers and the like. Seeing how its only this years New Beers Eve once, it just makes sense to go a little out of well-travelled waters for it. There are micro-breweries popping up all over America, so the opportunity to try a local brew for the first time is popping up every day. Nothing better than celebrating the end of the prohibition by trying out a beer that may never have existed if it had not!

But that doesnt mean you should spend a small fortune on it, most microbreweries produce beers at a very reasonable rate. While there are higher priced beers on the market, there is nothing saying that they are in fact of superior quality. Some of the most delicious beers on the market are bottom shelf mostly unknown micro-brews. So go for a rarely experienced beer, but dont get a new mortgage on your house to make it happen.

There are many good suds to be tried this time of year, and its a great time to run beer scout for the craft beers that are out there. You can take this opportunity to introduce friends and family, and even fellow beer drinkers to your favorite beverage. But make sure you have a good beer to offer them. There are beers with different qualities that have light fruity qualities, and others with the dark rich body of Guinness. Setting up a party with your friends to get together for a beer tasting is a great way to celebrate this holiday.

So celebrate this New Beers Eve by heading out and exploring the vast unexplored wilderness that is craft beers! There are so many options out there for the intrepid beer scout to discover. Its been a long time since the prohibition, and the world is full of the amazing achievements of brewers reveling in the new freedom weve been given because of it. This is the time to go out to your favorite pub and perhaps sponsor an event there, helping others to celebrate the wonderful liberation in libations we experience . Youre craft brew deprived friends will thank you!

today is Tartan Day. Tartan is one of the most recognizable patterns ever, and has a strong history for the people of Scotland. Tartan Day was created to celebrate Scottish history and the achievements of people of Scottish descent around the world. While some areas hold marches and parades, other people simply celebrate it amongst themselves. If youve ever been interested in Scottish history, Tartan Day is a great opportunity to research and learn.

Although Tartan Day was originally created to celebrate Scottish history, there is no reason people of non-Scottish heritage cannot join in the fun. Whether it be a scarf, skirt or even a kilt, show your love for the fabric that never goes out of fashion this Tartan Day by incorporating it into your outfit. If you dont fancy wearing tartan, you could always celebrate by digging out an old Bay City Rollers classic and singing along to Bye Bye Baby!

today is Plan Your Epitaph Day. There comes a day in every persons life when they have to face the inevitable, one day, they will be little more than food for worms. But this need not be a time for sorrow and somber reflection, but rather an opportunity to plan your last words to the world. This day, Plan Your Own Epitaph Day, is the perfect day to set aside some time to figure out what youre going to have to say about yourself before youre gone.

Your Epitaph is going to be that one thing that is remembered forever about you, even by those who never knew you. There have been some great epitaphs written, forever engraved on the stones that stand in graveyards, ancient and recent alike. Some of them are tongue in cheek, like the last words of one Johnny Yeast. Here lies Johnny Yeast, pardon me for not rising, while others are representative of the achievements of those who now lie resting. One Ludolph van Ceulen had the first 35 digits of Pi inscribed on his tombstone, as he was the first to calculate this delicious sounding number out to that many decimals.

The nature of ones Epitaph, and its content, bears careful consideration. It will stay with you for as much of eternity as your headstone survives, and can serve as a warning to those coming down the path to deaths door behind you. Consider such epitaphs as Consider, friend, as you pass by: As you are now, so once was I. As I am now, you too shall be. Prepare, therefore, to follow me. Which is found on an old Scottish tombstone.

Some of the activities you can do to celebrate this day, is go to graveyards and look for inspiration in the stones of those who have already passed. Grave rubbings are a pasttime that has been enjoyed for a long time, and this is one more way to collect Epitaphs that have already been written to help inspire you to write yours! One particularly nifty part of this is that grave-rubbings can reveal epitaphs that are otherwise nearly illegible. To participate, you need nothing more than a piece of paper and a piece of charcoal. You place the paper against the surface of the gravestone, and rub the charcoal over it. It will produce a copy of whatever is engraved on the stone that you can take away!

Another thing you can do to celebrate this pasttime is to have picnics in the graveyard with likeminded friends. Together you can sit and brainstorm on what youd like your final words to the world to be. If youre one of the lucky ones who lives in the vicinity of a graveyard where the worlds great poets and authors were laid to rest, you could seek inspiration in their final verse.

Plan your own Epitaph day is a day for reflection on our own mortality, and thinking forward to what kind of legacy we want to leave behind for those who come after us. While we will live on in the minds of our family and friends, the story of who we are will only be told to strangers in our final message to the world, left engraved in the marble tablet of our headstone. So take some time to think about where youve been, what youve done, and what youd like to say to those who come after, and start taking strides to make sure your Epitaph is worth reading!

NOTE: today's question is based on an american cereal advertisement that was on television quite a bit some years ago. I don't know if it was shown anywhere else or not.

Which cereal did Mikey like?

Frosted Flakes
Honeycomb
Raisin Bran
Life

Leonardo da Vinci discovered that a tree's rings reveal its age.

April 6
1975 - Zach Braff
1969 - Paul Rudd
1937 - Billy Dee Williams

April 6, 1896
The first modern Olympic Games opened in Athens, Greece.

Answer: Life is a breakfast cereal introduced in 1961. Life was popularized during the 1970s by an advertising campaign featuring "Mikey," a hard-to-please four-year-old-boy portrayed by John Gilchrist. His two older brothers were portrayed by his real-life brothers, Michael and Tommy. The commercials featured the catchphrase "He likes it! Hey Mikey!" The ad campaign ran from 1972 to 1986, becoming one of the longest-running television advertisements. As recently as 1999 the commercial was included in a list of "memorable ads".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has been a day. the folks next door didn't get home until three this morning having picked bailee up at the airport. she is not happy that she had to come home - she doesn't like any of us so she has not talked to anyone all day. what else is new.

so breakfast was late which was fine - i got to sleep in. then it was get in the shower and get ready for a haircut. like my haircut - a little too high and tight this time but it will grow - at least my cowlicks lay down. the rest can be changed nest time. we just did not communicate correctly - will be more clear next time. i asked her to trim a little higher on my neck line - meaning i wanted it higher off my collar. she took it as meaning 'higher and tighter'. i am pleased with the haircut so nobody upset.

back to heidi's - had a bowl of her mother's lentil and turkey sausage soup - very good. heidi is not fond of lentils - told her they were good for her. lol

when i got home i was going to get on line but i was really sleepy so i thought i would lay down for an hour. i woke up about 7:45 just in time to get myself around to watch 'survivor' and 'criminal minds - beyond borders (there were two of them). turned it off without watching the news - do you know there is never any good news on the news?

and now i am here. and i made it before midnight.

i am hoping tomorrow will be a quieter day. have a few phone calls that need to be made and then it will be 'as usual'.

we are looking for a cold weekend - the high is to be 32° on saturday. gary has baseball practice - that would be really cold so they are having it inside at a church's all purpose room. 

friday - 8 august - is opening day at tiger stadium in detroit. it is going to be so cold. i am glad i can watch it in the comfort of my living room. granted - it would be fun to be there on opening day - they always do a lot of fun things. but boy - would i be bundled up.

i am writing a novel so had better stop --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but there is no peanut butter in your list - what a thwarted childhood - no peanut butter. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I come from Sweden Sam the home of the smörgåsbord so my favourite sandwiches are all topless . One slice of bread topped with a selection of dill mayonnaise shrimp, gravlax , egg, sour cream chives dill ( can't have enough dill ) the list goes on


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something like this? --- sam

SWEDISH SANDWICH LAYER CAKE (SMÖRGÅSTÅRTA)

SERVES 8-10

Ingredients

For the Bread Layers

50 grams (1 3⁄4 oz.) fresh yeast (or approximately 12 g1 1⁄2 tbsp.dried)
500 ml (2 cups) water at 37ºC/99ºF
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. dark syrup
2 tsp. cooking oil
165 grams (1 1⁄4 cup) whole wheat flour
380450 grams (4 1⁄25 cups) all-purpose flour

For the Fillings and Garnish

Böckling Mousse
300 grams (10 1⁄2 oz.) cream cheese, softened
300 ml (1 1⁄4 cups) sour cream
1 tsp. salt
1⁄2 tsp. freshly ground white pepper
1 1⁄2 tbsp. Dijon mustard, at room temperature
1 1⁄2 tbsp. mild mustard salt
100 ml (scant 1⁄2 cup) cooking oil
400 grams (14.1 oz.) cold-smoked salmon
1 egg, hard boiled
Baby shrimp, cooked, peeled, and chilled, to garnish
1 (10-cm/4-inch) cucumber, sliced
A few radishes, sliced, to garnish
Romaine lettuce, shredded
Chopped parsley, to garnish
Butter, softened
Mineral water

Instructions

To make the bread layers:

1. Dissolve the yeast in water.

2. Add salt, syrup, oil, and whole wheat flour.

3. Mix in white flour.

4. Knead and put back into a bowl, cover and let rise 45 minutes.

5. Remove dough from bowl, knead, and make a round cake. Let it rise in a greased, round dish, ideally a springform pan. Cover and let rise for 45 minutes.

6. Heat the oven to 200ºC/400ºF/GM6.

7. Bake the bread for about 35 minutes.

8. Cool under a cloth.

For the cream cheese spread:

1. Mix together the cream cheese and sour cream. Season with salt and white pepper. Set aside.

For the mustard sauce:

1. Make sure that the ingredients for the mustard sauce are at room temperature, otherwise it will split.

2. Mix sugar and mustard and drizzle in oil.

3. Season with salt. Store in the fridge.

To assemble:

1. Cut the crusts off the bread loaf and slice into three horizontal layers.

2. Put the first layer on a dish. Moisten with a little mineral water.

3. Spread with Böckling Mousse and cover with sliced cucumber.

4. Press the next bread layer down. Moisten with mineral water.

5. Spread a little butter, then cover with the salmon, saving a few slices for garnish.

6. Drizzle the mustard sauce over the salmon.

7. Add some shredded lettuce.

8. Press the top bread layer down. Moisten with mineral water.

9. Spread the cream cheese mixture over the tops and sides of the cake.

10. Garnish with salmon, shrimp, egg, and radish.

11. Pat shredded lettuce and chopped parsley onto the sides.

12. Sandwich cake benefits from a couple of hours in the fridge before serving

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Smorgastarta-Sandwich-Layer-Cake



Swedenme said:


> I was making myself hungry as well . My dad liked his schnapps on special occasions. My favourite is smörgåstårta ( sandwich cake ) you cut a slice and get a bit of everything , now I must stop thinking as I have no chance of eating anything like that today ☹


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> but there is no peanut butter in your list - what a thwarted childhood - no peanut butter. --- sam


Got a mouse in the lounge this afternoon, so have trap ready loaded up with peanut butter lol! Seen enough death with animals this week so hope it goes outside before I have to commit murder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pb, banana and honey makes an awesome sandwich - i agree. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I would say it would be vegemite and cheese sandwich. Yummo. Also very nice toasted.
> 
> I will say that I LOVE peanut butter, banana and honey toasted sandwich.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i feel so bad for you. lolol --- sam



martina said:


> Prayers for Sharon and all in need of them.
> Sorry to tell you Sam but I can't even bear the smell of peanut butter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - i would have loved to have been in the church to see what happened next. --- sa,


Lurker 2 said:


> Some more funnies from mjs:
> 
> What, you ask, is 'Butt dust'?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

????? sam



Fan said:


> Hi again, Just got back from acupuncture clinic and had 8 needles in tummy today, not bad at all, and more herbal stuff to drink.
> Love the jokes Julie a good pick me up and laugh.
> Did you all see the topic on forum today
> No offence given the things you see on Facebook.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Answer: Life is a breakfast cereal introduced in 1961. Life was popularized during the 1970s by an advertising campaign featuring "Mikey," a hard-to-please four-year-old-boy portrayed by John Gilchrist. His two older brothers were portrayed by his real-life brothers, Michael and Tommy. The commercials featured the catchphrase "He likes it! Hey Mikey!" The ad campaign ran from 1972 to 1986, becoming one of the longest-running television advertisements. As recently as 1999 the commercial was included in a list of "memorable ads".


Never herd of Life cereal here let alone the ad.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> ????? sam


As a man you may not want to see it, it has to do with a part of male anatomy. 
It's on chit chat section of forum, under topic
No offence.... The things you see on Facebook.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been a day. the folks next door didn't get home until three this morning having picked bailee up at the airport. she is not happy that she had to come home - she doesn't like any of us so she has not talked to anyone all day. what else is new.
> 
> sam


What a shame she couldn't come home appreciating her family more.
I look at Elizabeth sometimes and wonder what she will be like when she is older-to think that a cute little thing could turn into someone not so nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30 am here and I am caught up.
> 
> Prayers going up for Strawberry/Sharon.
> 
> ...


So glad that you've talked with AZ Sticks, and thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well went to G/E doc today. I am already scheduled for 2 hour opthamologist appt. Friday with doc who comes here from UCLA.. This for macular degeneration. NOW I am scheduled for colonoscopy with biopsies for Friday after eye appt. well at least it will all be over in one dagnapit day.


Oh, that's not a day to look forward to except for when it's all over with. 
I sure hope it all goes well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, those are so funny, I'm glad that you pass them on to us from MJS.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So a coworker posted on the internet today that she found 8 straight pins in her package of Romaine salad mix. She has contacted the manufacturer and the FDA. If you are buying bags of salad mix, please check before adding salad dressing and eating the salad.


Oh my! That's horrible, I'm so glad that she didn't bit into one or worse.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> this has been a day. the folks next door didn't get home until three this morning having picked bailee up at the airport. she is not happy that she had to come home - she doesn't like any of us so she has not talked to anyone all day. what else is new.
> 
> --- sam


Maybe someone should remind Bailee who feeds , clothes and pays all the bills for her . The 2 trips must have cost money too and learning to drive . I was just saying to my husband yesterday how lucky we have been with our 3 sons


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I tried the shots for the plantar fasciitis before the surgery. The relief didn't last but a few months and the doctor wouldn't give them more often than 6 months apart. So, ultimately had do go that route and sailed right through recovery.
> 
> We're all different in many ways, including healing and surgical successes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We certainly are, I'm glad that you sailed through the surgery, it's amazing how one thing works so well for one but not for another.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Got a mouse in the lounge this afternoon, so have trap ready loaded up with peanut butter lol! Seen enough death with animals this week so hope it goes outside before I have to commit murder.


Ugh!!! I consider it suicide, if they stayed outside like they should they wouldn't get caught. But I do know what you mean, I don't like to kill them either, good thing I have a great hubby to handle all of those types of emergencies.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja and Sam that sandwich cake looks absolutely divine, it has all the yummy fishy tangy things I love to eat. Thanks so much for link and recipe. It would be great for a family party. Yum!
It looks like our little mouse visitor may have headed outside as Stu set the trap and it's still empty, several hours later.
As for tangy tastes I'm snacking on some red grapes and trying sheep milk feta cheese, it's delicious and a great alternative to dairy mmmm.
Cheers Fan


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> As Sam reckons that everything tastes better with Peanut Butter maybe you try it with your Vegemite and cheese. I won't offer as I don't like Vegemite. I have actually eaten peanut butter on bread twice recently (put off it by school sandwiches sitting in the sun all day- probably why I don't like Vegemite come to think of it. But I wille at cheese- actually I don't like it in sandwiches come to think of it unless they are freshly made!


 :shock: :shock: No chance could I put peanut butter with vegemite. Nope!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30 am here and I am caught up.
> 
> Prayers going up for Strawberry/Sharon.
> 
> ...


Golly that looks freezing! I am glad you are in the unit that you wanted., and seem to have a plan to get the rest of your things there soon.

Cant wait to have Sandi back with us on here... I really miss her. Have "chatted" on FB now and then with her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My doctor looked at the information I got with the denial and so he prescribed me one of the drugs they want me on to prevent migraines. I filled it already and he said wait a few days for it to get into their system and then call. If they won't help me, his office will call. The pharmacist said if worse comes to worse I could buy just enough pills to see me through my trip on my own. That relieved me. A full prescription is over $225 but I could just get 5 pills.


I am glad you will have the medication for your trip. When do you leave? So exciting for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well went to G/E doc today. I am already scheduled for 2 hour opthamologist appt. Friday with doc who comes here from UCLA.. This for macular degeneration. NOW I am scheduled for colonoscopy with biopsies for Friday after eye appt. well at least it will all be over in one dagnapit day.


 :shock: Oh golly, Friday will be a big day for you. All the best.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some more funnies from mjs:
> 
> What, you ask, is 'Butt dust'?
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> this has been a day. the folks next door didn't get home until three this morning having picked bailee up at the airport. she is not happy that she had to come home - she doesn't like any of us so she has not talked to anyone all day. what else is new.
> 
> so breakfast was late which was fine - i got to sleep in. then it was get in the shower and get ready for a haircut. like my haircut - a little too high and tight this time but it will grow - at least my cowlicks lay down. the rest can be changed nest time. we just did not communicate correctly - will be more clear next time. i asked her to trim a little higher on my neck line - meaning i wanted it higher off my collar. she took it as meaning 'higher and tighter'. i am pleased with the haircut so nobody upset.
> 
> ...


Goodness Sam you must have been tired to sleep the day away. I hope you still manage to sleep tonight.

Sorry to hear that Bailee is still not happy with anything or anyone...they waste sooo much time and energy being miserable or angry. Very silly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> pb, banana and honey makes an awesome sandwich - i agree. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a shame she couldn't come home appreciating her family more.
> I look at Elizabeth sometimes and wonder what she will be like when she is older-to think that a cute little thing could turn into someone not so nice.


Yep, I hear you Margaret.... I wonder the same with Serena. As my DD was a cute sweet little thing once also. :shock: :roll:

Still hoping for a better relationship however I guess things havent been too bad lately....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye and Sugar, thank you. Not looking forward too Friday. But truthfully the prep for colonoscopy is in my opinion worse,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I hear you Margaret.... I wonder the same with Serena. As my DD was a cute sweet little thing once also. :shock: :roll:
> 
> Still hoping for a better relationship however I guess things haven't been too bad lately....


As was Maryanne (admittedly not as cute as Elizabeth because of the Aspergers)- who is now in respite because she turned up to ED yet again. No idea what she thinks she is achieving by this immature behaviour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some more funnies from mjs:
> 
> What, you ask, is 'Butt dust'?
> (quite audibly in her shrill little four year old girl voice, 'Mom, what is butt dust?'


From the mouths of babes :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi again, Just got back from acupuncture clinic and had 8 needles in tummy today, not bad at all, and more herbal stuff to drink.
> Love the jokes Julie a good pick me up and laugh.
> Did you all see the topic on forum today
> No offence given the things you see on Facebook.
> ...


What did I miss?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been a day. the folks next door didn't get home until three this morning having picked bailee up at the airport. she is not happy that she had to come home - she doesn't like any of us so she has not talked to anyone all day. what else is new.
> we are looking for a cold weekend - the high is to be 32° on si am writing a novel so had better stop --- sam


Why did Bailee have to come home or is it school break?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> As was Maryanne (admittedly not as cute as Elizabeth because of the Aspergers)- who is now in respite because she turned up to ED yet again. No idea what she thinks she is achieving by this immature behaviour.


Oh dear, not again. Not good at all. Hugs to you. Gosh its a roller coaster isnt it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't know what's happening to my screen. It's turning blue/pink/yellow. I wonder if it has anything to do with Win10. I got a message yesterday saying they were going to update me. I declined.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> What did I miss?


I missed it the first time around. Funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have to get off here. These colours are driving me crazy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.



sassafras123 said:


> Well went to G/E doc today. I am already scheduled for 2 hour opthamologist appt. Friday with doc who comes here from UCLA.. This for macular degeneration. NOW I am scheduled for colonoscopy with biopsies for Friday after eye appt. well at least it will all be over in one dagnapit day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are so funny. Thanks for the laught. Loved the butt dust probably the best but all were so cute. Out of the mouths of babes.....



Lurker 2 said:


> Some more funnies from mjs:
> 
> What, you ask, is 'Butt dust'?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....that is so dangerous!



pacer said:


> So a coworker posted on the internet today that she found 8 straight pins in her package of Romaine salad mix. She has contacted the manufacturer and the FDA. If you are buying bags of salad mix, please check before adding salad dressing and eating the salad.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone 9:30am here and I am caught up.
Rained last night and is snowing again here. &#128078;

Made a dishcloth last night while watching Charlottes Web with Gage. I loved the book as a girl and read it to Gage chapter by chapter as a bedtime story.

Have a few calls to make. Check in later &#128075;


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that Bailee is still not happy with anything or anyone...they waste sooo much time and energy being miserable or angry. Very silly.


You are so right about that point.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I wonder if Bailee could benefit from some professional counseling? Having someone that is trained and outside the family to talk to and guide/help her might just be a good idea. Believe me I know teens can be difficult but Bailee may have some issues that would benefit from some professional help. It sure wouldn't hurt anyway. She seems so angry. 

I'm off to take a nap. Getting up at 5 this morning has left me tired. TTYL
{{{{{Hugs}}}}.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.


That is so good Gwen- just don't overdo things in your enthusiasm!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.


So glad to hear that you're home and doing great already, Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These are so funny. Thanks for the laught. Loved the butt dust probably the best but all were so cute. Out of the mouths of babes.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I hear you Margaret.... I wonder the same with Serena. As my DD was a cute sweet little thing once also. :shock: :roll:
> 
> Still hoping for a better relationship however I guess things havent been too bad lately....


Hope she's feeling better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye and Sugar, thank you. Not looking forward too Friday. But truthfully the prep for colonoscopy is in my opinion worse,


I agree --- my system and that stuff don't like each other much. I've been known to pass out because electrolytes and BP go so low with all the other activities going on. I sure hope they come up with a better testing process.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> As was Maryanne (admittedly not as cute as Elizabeth because of the Aspergers)- who is now in respite because she turned up to ED yet again. No idea what she thinks she is achieving by this immature behaviour.


Sorry to hear this....does she have someone she can go talk to?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.


Good to hear - take it easy for the rest of the day (weekend).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.


Oh wow, that went quick, glad that it's done, take it easy and let them recover.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.


Glad everything went well. Now, just behave yourself. No lifting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Screen is back to normal. I turned off the monitor for a few minutes and it righted itself.

By the way, Sam, today is Beer Day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is something to warm your heart on this oh so grey day in northwest ohio. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-this-dog-served-on-hundreds-of-missions-not-a-single-marine-died-under-her-watch?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1700&utm_content=8FluidSmall-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.


Glad everything went well Gwen and that you are feeling great 
Hope you are now sat down taking it easy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> here is something to warm your heart on this oh so grey day in northwest ohio. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-this-dog-served-on-hundreds-of-missions-not-a-single-marine-died-under-her-watch?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1700&utm_content=8FluidSmall-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


I saw this dog on the news here Sam . How brave is she 
It can't make its mind up here if it wants to be a grey day or a sunny day . We have been to my oldest sons as its his birthday to day 
How hard is it to get a nice birthday card without all the stupid verses inside 
When we went set of it was glorious sunshine and coming home it was really very heavy hailstone with thunder crashing all around 
Took dog out as the sun was shining again just made it home before rain came down rattling against the Windows ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 7 April '16

Today is Tell A Lie Day. There are times in our life when we really wish that whole being honest thing wasnt so prevalent. Well, on Tell a Lie Day, you get a free pass! Dishonesty is an art form that is prevalent in every day of our lives, from the media selling us their version of events, to your kids telling you the dog broke the lamp. This is a day to let all of that have a pass.

Celebrating Tell a Lie Day doesnt have to be about breaking societal taboos, instead you can have a lot of fun with it. You can spend the day asking your friends and family questions, and seeing who can come up with the most believable or outrageous lie. There is an innate creativity required to tell a truly believable and fantastic lie.

It is inherent in the creation of stories that we lie, and this is a day to tell as many whoppers as you can get out. Tell stories about the days of your youth, where you accomplished fantastic deeds with amazing grace, and got away with all the things you really got caught at. This entire day will reminds us that there is a danger to lying constantly, this is the day where you will not be able to trust anything anyone else can say, and that is the danger of a lifetime of duplicity.

While we tend to believe that most people are honest more often than not, there have been extensive studies telling us that the average person tells several lies a day. This is the day to reflect on that, and ask yourself some important questions. Whats the worst lie you ever told, have you falsified your resume to increase your chances to get a job? These are all moments where we tell small lies to big ones to get through the day.

Another thing you can watch out for and learn , is the signals that the people in your lives throw off when theyre telling a lie. This can be useful the rest of the year when theyre trying to hide things from you. Everyone has them, and they are in fact fundamental in such games like poker, where hiding the tells that reveal whats actually in your hand are important.

When it comes to telling lies, there are two types of psychological conditions that can lead to lying to those around you. These two types are the sociopath and the compulsive liar, and the differences are pretty profound. A sociopath is someone who has a target in mind, and their lies are always focused on getting their way, no matter the cost to others. They are notoriously charismatic and self-centered, but its difficult to tell their negative sides, theyre just that good.

Compulsive liars are another breed entirely, having developed a habit of lying as surely addictive as cigarette smoking. At first it may be done just to protect themselves from things theyve done, but as time goes by they start building a habit out of this. Eventually it becomes impossible for them to stop, the truth actually becomes incredibly difficult for them to tell, and even when its something they have no need to lie about. Unlike their sociopath counterparts, they are neither charismatic nor cunning, they merely are incapable of telling the truth.

So on this day, take the opportunity to tell a little falsehood, and spread a little creativity around. Tell a Lie Day comes but once a year, but dont worry, Honesty day comes a little later in the month. Thats the one to be afraid of.

Today is International Beaver Day. The beaver may be the national animal of Canada but the furry dam-building rodent can be found across the North American continent and Eurasia as two distinct species, but the population has been on the decline for several decades now. International

Beaver Day aims to celebrate and raise awareness of the plight of the rodent. Beavers are known for their tree-munching activities, but did you know that they use every bit of the tree that they fell? They eat the buds, bark and leaves, before gnawing the branches and trunk into smaller pieces to build with. The dams are useful in preventing floods and droughts, restoring the northern wetlands and helping to cleanse the water. The largest beaver-built dam is in Wood Buffalo National Park, Alberta, Canada and is 850m long!

International Beaver Day is a great time to hike into the woods to spot some of these noble gnawers.

BEAVER ROAST

Ingredients

1 beaver roast
4 c. water
1 tbsp. tamari
1 pkg. onion soup mix
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce

Directions

1. Soak roast in salt water 24 hours before cooking. Rinse well.

2. Brown roast on all sides in butter.

3. Place in crock pot.

4. Sprinkle onion soup mix over roast.

5. Add water and other ingredients.

6. Cook 8 hours on low.

7. Juice may be thickened with flour and water or cornstarch and water and used for gravy.

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/907h30vb/beaver-roast.html

Today is No Housework Day. The laundry will be just fine in the basket until tomorrow.

Youve got enough plates to leave the washing up until the morning, just this once.

No Housework Day is the one day a year you can just relax, forget those daily chores and do absolutely anything else instead. Its a chance to indulge yourself with no guilt, no stress and no dusting.

You could celebrate it a little differently; if youre not the person who normally does the housework, why not take over just for today to give them a break? Or if you have a neighbour whos not as young as they were, how about offering to help out with chores this No Housework Day?

However you choose to celebrate, dont forget to sit back and raise a (presumably dirty) glass to the kind soul who invented it!

Today is World Health Day. World Health Day is celebrated every year on the founding day of the World Health Organization. Established in 1950 this event has a theme each year to draw attention to a current world health issue. The WHO puts together regional, local, and international events on this day related to that theme. Local governments also tend to jump on this band-wagon, after all, global health means everyone! On this day you may take some extra steps to care for your health, consider getting a gym membership (and going!), starting a diet, or starting multi-vitamins!

Even better, get involved with the local events or organize one yourself! Spreading the news of health and threats to the same can be an excellent way to celebrate this holiday, and inform others of the important issue of global health. Themes throughout the years have varied, but always covered important issues of the day, covering everything from the Global Polio Eradication, staying active while aging, even road safety. All of these issues were deemed to be important enough to global health that they merited an occasion of their very own on this date.

The World Health Organization is an agency of the United Nations that focuses on the public health of the world at large. The WHO has a constitution that countries involved in the United Nations had an opportunity to sign, and unanimously did, agreeing to the tenets laid out within to promote the general health of the globe. Through its efforts we have seen the eradication of small pox, and its focus then turned to communicable diseases, with a particular focus on tuberculosis and HIV/AIDS.

Everyone needs to be concerned about the health of themselves and their community, and as such its a good time to turn your attention to this years theme. By checking in at their website at http://www.who.int/campaigns/world-health-day/ you can find out what the current theme is, and find all sorts of plans and activities that will help you raise awareness about this important issue. You can keep up with it every year, and play a big part in helping to promote global health all around.

The World Health Organization has been involved in mobilizing many health efforts the world over. Describing what medicines are essential for public health, and which diseases to give a particular focus to. The movement to eradicate smallpox started in 1958, initiated by pressure from Viktor Zhdanov, the Deputy Minister of Health for the then USSR. In 1979, the WHO declared that smallpox had in fact been eradicated, making it the first disease in history to be eliminated by the dedicated efforts of humans.

As you can see, celebrating World Health Day is very important, and you can use it to organize fund-raisers to support local free clinics and other public health sources. Everyone can take a hand in improving the overall health of the world, just by starting with yourself, your family, and your community. Blood banks are often taking volunteers to help out with their efforts, and the ability to have healthy, fresh blood on hand is central to saving many lives.

You can also take the task at home, by getting to know your environment and property, and eliminate all possible sources of standing water. Standing water is a breeding ground for insects such as mosquitos, who spread disease by consuming the blood of its hosts, and moving from victim to victim, spreading it as it goes. So this year, take some time to spread the word about how you and your neighbors can improve the worlds health, on World Health Day!

Here is a healthy recipe to help you celebrate World Health Day.

Beet and Apple Salad

Recipe courtesy of Food Network Kitchen
SAVED RECIPE

Total Time: 20 min
Prep: 20 min
Yield:4 servings
Level:Easy

Directions

1. Toss 2 thinly sliced apples, 4 thinly sliced celery stalks (with leaves) and 1 minced shallot in a bowl with the juice of 1 lemon.

2. Peel 1 beet, then slice into matchsticks and add to the bowl.

3. Toss in 1 teaspoon sugar, 3 tablespoons chopped walnuts, 3 tablespoons olive oil, and salt and pepper.

4. Let stand 10 minutes, then serve on a bed of sliced endive.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/beet-and-apple-salad-recipe.html?oc=linkback

What cartoon character was the first to appear on a U.S. postage stamp?

Mickey Mouse
Bugs Bunny
Charlie Brown
Betty Boop

Butterflies were formerly known by the name Flutterby.

April 7
1964 - Russell Crowe
1954 - Jackie Chan
1939 - Francis Ford Coppola

April 7, 1947
Auto pioneer Henry Ford died at age 83.

Answer: In 1997, Bugs Bunny became the first cartoon character to ever appear on a U.S. postage stamp. That stamp is number seven on the list of the ten most popular U.S. collectable stamps. There was an uproar over it not being Mickey Mouse first, but Bugs more than delivered from a sales perspective. The introduction of Bugs onto a stamp was controversial at the time, as it was seen as a step toward the "commercialization" of stamp art. The Smithsonian lists Terrence W. McCaffrey as the art director for the stamp, and more than 40 different designs were created.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I guarantee I will not overdo. No bending over, no lifting, no straining at all! Have already taken a 3 hour nap too!


Lurker 2 said:


> That is so good Gwen- just don't overdo things in your enthusiasm!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw this on the news yesterday. Good and honorable dog/soldier.


thewren said:


> here is something to warm your heart on this oh so grey day in northwest ohio. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-this-dog-served-on-hundreds-of-missions-not-a-single-marine-died-under-her-watch?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1700&utm_content=8FluidSmall-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your oldest son. Wishing him many many more!


Swedenme said:


> I saw this dog on the news here Sam . How brave is she
> It can't make its mind up here if it wants to be a grey day or a sunny day . We have been to my oldest sons as its his birthday to day
> How hard is it to get a nice birthday card without all the stupid verses inside
> When we went set of it was glorious sunshine and coming home it was really very heavy hailstone with thunder crashing all around
> Took dog out as the sun was shining again just made it home before rain came down rattling against the Windows ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually she is paying for the trips herself. in her defense i will say that bailee has more empathy than the rest of the children put together. she really wants to help these people. she is planning on having some fund raisers, etc. she is also looking for a job this summer since she will have her license by then. she is a good worker.

heidi finished decorating her room while she was gone. made four 'picture' pillows among other things. they have been decorating for a little while beginning with a new window - hers was almost falling out. new bed - think heidi made the quilt on top. gary built a bench under the window - it's big enough to sleep on. room for six baskets underneath.

heidi asked her if she liked it. she shook her head. however on facebook she was gushing about how beautiful her bedroom was and how much she liked it. i'm not sure why she can't treat her family like that. she truly marches to a different drummer.

she also brought an unexpected treat home - her suitcase was full of cockroaches. she warned heidi so the suitcase was opened outside. the laundry is still sitting outside - the boys killed two cockroches yesterday that had crawled out. lol

she also came home with open sores on her legs. a trip to the doctor - it would have been two things which i will have to ask heidi about - both contagious - but for some reason the health department is not making her get tested for them. not sure what they are waiting for.

today she is talking a little more. she was fixing her third bacon sandwich when i went over for breakfast and sat at the table with me and talked. when you have been gone for a while it takes a while to get back to reality.

i love her unconditionally - there are just times i don't like her very much. i just hope she grows up a lot in the next three years. one can only hope. a few prayers on her behalf wouldnt't hurt either i'm thinking. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Maybe someone should remind Bailee who feeds , clothes and pays all the bills for her . The 2 trips must have cost money too and learning to drive . I was just saying to my husband yesterday how lucky we have been with our 3 sons


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh come on cathy - expand your taste buds. lol --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: No chance could I put peanut butter with vegemite. Nope!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my only hope is that they have children that treat them exactly as they treated their parents. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I hear you Margaret.... I wonder the same with Serena. As my DD was a cute sweet little thing once also. :shock: :roll:
> 
> Still hoping for a better relationship however I guess things havent been too bad lately....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she was in the dominion republic and her time was up. her school break was up a week ago. think she was having trouble getting back to reality especially since she really didn't want to come home yet. --- sam



budasha said:


> Why did Bailee have to come home or is it school break?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news gwen - hope you are taking it easy. can you knit? i forgot - you have one eye covered don't you. never tried to knit with one eye closed. by the first of the week you should be seeing great. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know that. maybe i should go out for one. --- sam



budasha said:


> Screen is back to normal. I turned off the monitor for a few minutes and it righted itself.
> 
> By the way, Sam, today is Beer Day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sun has broken through but barely - i see vague patches of blue. but it is cold - barely 40°. i know that doesn't sound cold but it really feels cold - the air is cold. the weekend is to be colder. i will be staying inside. lol

she was very brave - i am so glad she got adopted by a loving family - she looked like she was living the life of riley. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I saw this dog on the news here Sam . How brave is she
> It can't make its mind up here if it wants to be a grey day or a sunny day . We have been to my oldest sons as its his birthday to day
> How hard is it to get a nice birthday card without all the stupid verses inside
> When we went set of it was glorious sunshine and coming home it was really very heavy hailstone with thunder crashing all around
> Took dog out as the sun was shining again just made it home before rain came down rattling against the Windows ,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow Sam your Bailie sounds like she's had quite an experience.'' It would be hard adjusting back to reality after such a trip.
I imagine the Dominican Republic is quite a poor nation so she may have had quite a culture shock. At least she can talk to you, but she seems to be quite a troubled girl. Who knows what has made her like that, pray she does get through her teen years and becomes a good adult. She has a good role model in you Sam, she's lucky to have you.' Take care Fan xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got a new trivia in my email. --- sam

Brickipedia is a website dedicated to what popular kind of toy?

Rubik's Cube
Legos
Lincoln Logs
Dominoes

Answer: Contrary to popular belief, Brickipedia is not a database for bricks. It's actually a website dedicated to LEGO products and related content. Brickipedia is the reference about LEGO products on the web, with over 200 contributors a month and over 20,000 articles filled with all the LEGO info you could ever want. Brickipedia contains a huge amount of information on all sorts of subjects within the LEGO Collection ranging from Themes, Sets, Minifigures, Parts, Colours and Magazines to everything and anything in between. The Lego Group began manufacturing the interlocking toy bricks in 1949. Since then a global Lego subculture has developed. Supporting movies, games, competitions, and six Legoland amusement parks have been developed under the brand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I guarantee I will not overdo. No bending over, no lifting, no straining at all! Have already taken a 3 hour nap too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The idea of shots in the feet just gives me chills, but one of my best friends has the same problem, she hasn't had to have surgery but she's had the shots a couple times, and they usually work for 5-6 years a time, I sure wish/hope that your shots last that long.


Both daughter and I have had this problem, but wearing orthotics in our shoes has given us complete relief. If and when it starts up again in several months after not wearing the orthotics we just insert them again into our shoes and have complete relief. Have you ever tried using them? They are wonderful. Neither of us have needed shots once we wear them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another link from mjs- for the Royalists amongst us:

http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Queen-Elizabeth-II-Over-Years-40743029?stream_view=1#photo-40837768


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,

Happy to hear that your second surgery went well. I'm looking forward to having my eyes done this summer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my! That's horrible, I'm so glad that she didn't bit into one or worse.


She discovered the first one by biting into it. She thought she had lost her filling, but she didn't. She discreetly reached into her mouth and pulled out the pin and then a coworker pointed out that there were more. Investigation is going on to determine what happened.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.


Well that is good news- what time did you get there that you are back already?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...I am happy to read that your surgery went well today. Rest is a good thing.

Fan...I hope that mouse is gone from you home. 

Sonja...Happy Birthday to your oldest son. Wishing him many blessings today and every day. Did you knit his birthday gift?

Matthew thinks he will be done with the horse drawing tomorrow. I will post a picture later. I am going into work a few hours early tomorrow so I will put away dinner and attempt to get some sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear this....does she have someone she can go talk to?


Well she was discharged Monday and in that time had caught up with me for lunch and on the phone, seen her GP and her psychologist both of whom she relates well with. I think she also saw her Mental Health Worker in that time. And was back Wednesday so little more than 48 hours. And these just the ones I know about.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Pacer, no sign of the mouse this morning, I think it took heed when I opened the ranchslider and told it to get out before I had to kill it with the trap. The trap is still in place though in case I missed it. The peanut butter I used has melted so will add some crunchy one this time and see what happens.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually I am knitting Sam. The patch I have over the eye has little holes in it so I can see out of it though not the best. And yes, I am being careful. I've been working on top #2 for DD. The pattern is a freebie from Classic Elite if anyone is interested . I'm using using KnitPicks Cotlin in the color Harbour.



thewren said:


> that is great news gwen - hope you are taking it easy. can you knit? i forgot - you have one eye covered don't you. never tried to knit with one eye closed. by the first of the week you should be seeing great. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had to be there at 6:45 and was wheeled into the OR by 7:30. Actually surgery took less than 15 minutes. I go back tomorrow for post op and they will put the first drops in my eye and check it. Then I put drops in for a month in decreasing dosages. After tomorrow I can drive again. So amazing how easy a surgery it is to endure. Recovery also very quick; limited on lifting and bending over for about 2 weeks or so then good to go. Have to sleep in the little guard over eye for a week.



darowil said:


> Well that is good news- what time did you get there that you are back already?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good to hear the surgery went well, Gwen. Yay for improved eyesight!

Mary, so scary to hear about the pins...hope they are able to figure it out and it doesn't happen to anyone else. I'm looking forward to seeing Matthew's finished horse drawing. He just gets better & better.

Fan, we always used a damp piece of bread in a mousetrap; when it dries it really gets stuck on there so there's less chance the little bugger escapes--though with two cats in the house, I can honestly say I haven't seen or heard a mouse in here in years.

CRAFT strikes...I know there was something else I was going to comment on but it's slipped away. 

I have a sugar free yellow cake in the oven (a box mix) to try out. The chocolate one at Easter was really quite good, so we thought we'd give the other flavor a whirl. I'll mix some un-sugared coconut into the frosting when it's done.

Hugs, blessings, & healing thoughts--if you need one, please take one (or two!).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, I hope they find the culprit. Scary.
Sorienna, I'm taking a hug. It's been a day filled with N,V,D. And I have to start second round of prep at 4a.m.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful grandkids Tami, Arriana has such an impish grin.


And she can be a little imp to go with the impish grin!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it really doesn't seem that long ago that you posted the picture of you holding her in christening gown. i think you should start her on a pair of socks. --- sam


It sure doesn't seem that long ago. It won't be too many more years and she will be knitting and crocheting with us! Right now she just wraps yarn around a crochet hook and says circle circle. But she was so quiet last week when we took those pictures!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

loved this. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another link from mjs- for the Royalists amongst us:
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Queen-Elizabeth-II-Over-Years-40743029?stream_view=1#photo-40837768


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know some of you are wondering why we have such a temperamental SIL so I thought I would paint you a picture of her life so you might understand a bit more.
> She and her family emigrated to NZ from Denmark in 1950, she was 4 years old. Not long afterwards her mother left the marriage with another man, leaving her father to bring both she, and her older brother up.
> Father couldn't cope so he put her in an orphanage which was a huge rejection for a little girl to deal with.
> Later he married a Danish lady and Lilian came home, but it wasn't to last the stepmother left and returned to Denmark, another rejection.
> ...


How sad for her, and how hard for you. She remains in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> loved this. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so tired and only got most of the living room done; still have to clear off the coffee table and finish dusting. I rearranged the furniture, swept, vacuumed, swept vacuumed, swept yet again and then mopped. (took up the area rug for the spring & summer which is why thee was so much sweeping and vacuuming) It took me forever!!! Tomorrow will tackle the last bit in the living room and then tackle the dining room. Would do more tonight but back is hurting as well as feet. Feels so good to have this much done. And yes, it is a pretty large room and I do move slow....LOL Also had to "fix" the vacuum cleaner. Still not working like it should and will need to get an estimate on repair; closest dyson certified repair place about 45 minutes away. Depending on the estimate will determine if I fix it or trade it in on their upgrade program (unfortunately it is out of warranty).
> 
> DH got the roof of the front glassed porch resurfaced. It was quite a job but it had to be done and today was perfect weather to do it; not too hot or cold. A messy job but so thankful he knows what to do and does it. Blessed to be married to this man for sure. As Sam said, he is such a keeper.
> 
> ...


I am glad your eye is healing nicely! It sure does feel good to get some cleaning done, doesn't it. I know how good if feels when I get enough energy to do some. I can almost picture Sydney's expression with the furniture moved around! I like the novels. Keep them coming.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Apple products dont work well with non-apple accessories. One thing that annoys me about them. i dont like being sucked into using all the same product but at the same time love how they all sync seamlessly (well usually !).
> Have a lovely time away- you have 3 days left in the first week to starve! I didn't get off the ground with going back on-was it really 10 weeks ago I was going to start?But things are just toomuch up int he air currentlyfor me to bother.
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary- 33 years. We always involve the girls as when we got engaged one of the church members said how exciting it was to have a new Christian family started. Made me realsie that it wasn't just us but the whole future family that was starting with our wedding day. And as our clocks went back this morning Elizabeth is likely to want to sleep around the time we go out to tea. So take-away here at Vicky's. We haven't decided waht yet, Thai and Indian have been suggested.
> ...


Happy belated Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Margaret hope you and your family had or having a nice day
> It's my youngest sons birthday today to (3rd ) he is now 20 . Good thing he celebrated yesterday as I have to tell him and his dad that oldest son got took into hospital last night . So it will be hospital visits again starting today


Belated Happy Birthday to your youngest. So sorry to hear oldest is back in the hospital, but keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am only finishing page 13, and it is almost 11 pm on Thursday. You are up to 47 pages! DH is on his way to bed. I need to follow shortly, as I did not sleep well last night. It has been snowing, and we have ground cover! Well, it is April in northern Ohio. It doesn't surprise me, and we haven't really had a spring like this in years. Perhaps we won't go from a bitter cold/snowy winter, right into a blistering hot summer, with no spring in between. Even with the air pressure changes, and changes in temperatures, and all that comes with it, I am not minding it. 

Update on me. I called the endocrinologist last Monday. Left a message for the dr. but no call back. (This is the one who upset me so much a month ago) I called back last Friday, and talked to someone else. She went and talked to the Dr. right then, instead of just taking a message and writing it down. I was permitted to cut my pill in half, from 90 mg down to 45. I didn't even have to get a new perscription. Made me happy as I just got a new one at $50 after insurance! Anyway, he wanted me to go for blood work right away, and see him as soon as possible. So I went Friday afternoon for the blood work, and saw the Dr. on Monday. My numbers were quite high, and he agreed it was too much. Asked again to be reminded why he had put me on that instead of Synthroid. He did say that the Armour Thyro does tend to cause anxiety. My BP and heart rate was still up after 3 days with the half dosage. He told me to completely skip Tuesday, then go back to a half pill every day. If I don't feel right again, to get the blood work done, and call for another appointment. Well, the anxiety level is way down, thank goodness, and the energy level is finally returning to what passes for normal for me. I actually managed to empty, and reload the dishwasher, wash what was left by hand, and cook mac and cheese while I was doing it, without having to sit down half a dozen times while doing it on Sunday! I feel so much better. 

The bunnies went to the vet on Monday afternoon for a check up and over night for surgery the next morning. NO BABY BUNNIES!!!!!!! They did great and got to come home on Tuesday evening. 

I grilled steaks for dinner Tuesday after we brought the rabbits home, and got chilled. Didn't think much of it, just thought it was from being outside. Well, 3 hours later, I went down stairs to put clothes in the drier. The furnace kicked on, and 2 minutes later, back off. Did it again. Yelled for DH. Well, the igniter switch quit. It was a chilly night. It wasn't from me being outside making me cold! Good thing it wasn't a really cold night and next day. DH called someone to come yesterday afternoon. Jury rigged it so we had heat and ordered the part, then came this afternoon and put the new one in. Yay! 

That is my book for the evening! I will try to catch up tomorrow. Need to go see Mom if I am feeling up to it in the morning. If I can sleep tonight, I will go.

Oh, and I am down 10 pounds!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sonya your family like matchiungmup ith mine. You and David sharea birthday, your youngest son David and mine anniversary, Doesanyone have a birthday on the 17th?
> 
> Maryanne is in hospital again as well.Not sure if expects sympathy but when she goes in on our moving day and then our anniversary we aren't impressed. I told david I hope they keep her in for 2 weeks (they won't i know)but then she will have more diffuculty spoiling my 60th. Otherwise i don't trust her not to.


DD's other half has his birthday on the 17. And I am the 27th. Makes it easy to remember! So happy birthday early! Sorry to hear Maryanne is in the hospital again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> She discovered the first one by biting into it. She thought she had lost her filling, but she didn't. She discreetly reached into her mouth and pulled out the pin and then a coworker pointed out that there were more. Investigation is going on to determine what happened.


I'm sure glad that it didn't damage her, I don't know what is wrong with people that they put things like that in food trying to harm people that they don't even know, I hope they catch those responsible quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cute cousins cuddling on the couch
> 
> We had an impromptu visit from son and his daughters - so daughter and grandson came over for dinner too.


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Gwen - Yes I am driving. My plans aren't complete but as of now: Va Beach to Midlothian (south of Richmond) to see my son, then, on to Woodbridge Va (south of DC) to visit a former neighbor, Up to Winchester VA for time of looking around, they have wonderful shops. After that onto Belleville PA, will be staying with friends for a couple nights. On l5th and l6th and morning of l7th will be at a Christian retreat on "Our Golden Years", will stop and see 3 friends before heading to Lancaster PA. In Lancaster at least 2 - 3 days, or more...then head south toward home. Will stop where I want or not and try to have a wonderful time away. No date to be home, so will just see. Please, everyone, do keep me in your prayers, this is a first for me in many years, and long overdue. Headed to the church, more next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


You are always in my prayers, Sharon. I will add safe travels also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just got back from the hospital poor son didn't look to good , said he felt terrible , he doesn't have a temperature but they still think he might have an infection of some kind . This week they had him down for 4 hospital visits for different tests and blood transfusion , even had him down for another hospital which would have included quite a bit of traveling and all this after he had just had his chemo . So the good thing is that while he is in hospital they have done all the tests , he was having the first of his blood transfusions while I was there , they have also been giving him potassium drinks. and antibiotics, the bad news is it's time for a scan which he will have some time tonight , just hoping it's good news as its his birthday on Thursday


As it is my Thursday evening, I hope your DS is doing much better, and had good news for his birthday. Happy Birthday to him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy birthday to your #1 Son Sonja!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well she was discharged Monday and in that time had caught up with me for lunch and on the phone, seen her GP and her psychologist both of whom she relates well with. I think she also saw her Mental Health Worker in that time. And was back Wednesday so little more than 48 hours. And these just the ones I know about.


Oh dear, well she certainly has a good support network in place, hopefully she'll figure things out soon and she can move on more easily.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Promised pics


Very pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am only finishing page 13, and it is almost 11 pm on Thursday. You are up to 47 pages! DH is on his way to bed. I need to follow shortly, as I did not sleep well last night. It has been snowing, and we have ground cover! Well, it is April in northern Ohio. It doesn't surprise me, and we haven't really had a spring like this in years. Perhaps we won't go from a bitter cold/snowy winter, right into a blistering hot summer, with no spring in between. Even with the air pressure changes, and changes in temperatures, and all that comes with it, I am not minding it.
> 
> Update on me. I called the endocrinologist last Monday. Left a message for the dr. but no call back. (This is the one who upset me so much a month ago) I called back last Friday, and talked to someone else. She went and talked to the Dr. right then, instead of just taking a message and writing it down. I was permitted to cut my pill in half, from 90 mg down to 45. I didn't even have to get a new perscription. Made me happy as I just got a new one at $50 after insurance! Anyway, he wanted me to go for blood work right away, and see him as soon as possible. So I went Friday afternoon for the blood work, and saw the Dr. on Monday. My numbers were quite high, and he agreed it was too much. Asked again to be reminded why he had put me on that instead of Synthroid. He did say that the Armour Thyro does tend to cause anxiety. My BP and heart rate was still up after 3 days with the half dosage. He told me to completely skip Tuesday, then go back to a half pill every day. If I don't feel right again, to get the blood work done, and call for another appointment. Well, the anxiety level is way down, thank goodness, and the energy level is finally returning to what passes for normal for me. I actually managed to empty, and reload the dishwasher, wash what was left by hand, and cook mac and cheese while I was doing it, without having to sit down half a dozen times while doing it on Sunday! I feel so much better.
> 
> ...


So glad that the doctor got your meds straightened out so that you are able to function better again. 
Congrats on the 10# weight loss, that is wonderful!
Congrats on no baby bunbuns. 
Gizmo and Nel go for spay and neuter in May, no puppies either. 
I'm sure glad that they got you furnace fixed quickly and that it wasn't a really cold night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's about 9 inches on David's sweater.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I thought I would post a picture of our over night snow, just two days before we had flood warnings from so much rain! We went from beautiful green grass to white wonderland in a matter of hours &#128563;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today started out with a little excitement. I got up and my right arm from shoulder down was in such pain and weakness I could even lift my arm; no strength in grip. Also was extremely dizzy and started to become nauseated.
> Pain was so intense Hannah called DH and then an ambulance. EMTs arrived and thought I was possibly having a stroke or heart trouble. Took a bumpy ride to the "Spa" and had tests run. Fortunately blood work, EKG, chest x-ray all okay. Was given IV for pain and another IV for nausea. Now back home and doing nothing for today. Arm no longer hurting though still some mild weakness. ER doctor said all he could figure was I must have slept on my arm or somehow pinched a nerve in my neck to have caused issue. Better safe than sorry. Just ridiculous. DH teased me and said I just wanted an excuse not to do any more housework. Did scare the daylights out of me.
> Praise God all is okay now. Still have clearance for cataract surgery Thursday morning at 6:45. Whew!


Scary for sure and glad you are okay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cathy and Sonja I don't know if I'd try the dill pickle and PB together either BUT....have you tried fried dill pickle chip? Yummy!!!!


How about dill pickle juice in your spaghetti sauce? I put about 1 Tablespoon, or a splash, in mine. Yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I thought I would post a picture of our over night snow, just two days before we had flood warnings from so much rain! We went from beautiful green grass to white wonderland in a matter of hours 😳


Holy cow! What a spring.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I taught myself to knit backwards today . When I told husband I could now knit backwards his reply was is that so you can undo all your mistakes quicker . It's a good thing I needed my knitting needles or I know who would have been wearing them 😒


 :lol: :lol: :lol: It really isn't that difficult to do, and is useful for entralac. Keeps you from turning your work so often. I also have a friend who knits backwards so she doesn't have to purl. Think I would have smacked DH for that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy birthday to your #1 Son Sonja!!


From me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just had an awful experience. I heard a racket outside this afternoon and went to investigate. A pit bull dog was savaging a neighbours cat. Just I saw that, a guy came by in a van and tried to stop it. The cat dived under his van and dog ran off. It was fatally hurt, and neighbour who owns it came out soon afterwards and ran to get a box for the cat.
> She asked me to pick it up off the road, and I just burst into tears and did so with its blood on my hands, just awful. She will have to have it euthanised it's so badly hurt. The guy rang the SPCA animal management dept to come and get the dog. It has no registration or collar, and needs to be euthanised too. They are such a vicious breed and have caused several horrible injuries and deaths in our country. So am a little shook up and sad right now. The cat was a lovely grey Persian beauty.


I am so sorry,Fan. Poor cat. And, really, poor dog also. Pits can be really great dogs, but have the same reputation here, also. It's really too bad that they are trained to be that way. And after a few generations of being trained it gets ingrained. Sending you hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have seen the SPCA guy pick up the dog, it was registered. By chip to somebody in Onehunga, miles from here, who knows how it got to our street. He advised me to tell owners to lay a complaint with council and take it to court if they wish. I just got back from seeing the ladies and they told me they just buried their dear pet. She died on way to vet. They won't take it any further, just hope the dog is dealt with. I'm really sad and can't stop crying, , and I feel awful I couldn't help the poor cat.
> The risk to me being attacked was too great to do anything. The ladies understood and gave me a hug. Oh boy what a nasty thing to witness.


It's possible that the dog had been stolen also. A lot of dogs disappear around here, stolen, either to be sold for drug money, or to be used in dog fights.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow! What a spring.


Waiting for spring like temperatures and weather . We are in APRIL and I think Mother Nature has fooled us enough. :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Tuesday 5 April '16
> 
> Today is Go For Broke Day. There are times in our lives when we have to face our fears, push past all boundaries, and pursue our goals with tenacity and determination. This day is dedicated to going for broke, a term taken to mean that youre giving everything you got, in a get there or die trying mentality. If youve ever had anything youve ever wanted to try, anything youve ever been afraid to do, this is the day to finally push past that boundary and just go for it! Were all on the same train, and we all have to get off sometime, the only question is will you have truly lived while youve been here.
> 
> ...


I knew the answer was Firefox, as I use it. Love the fact that I can add on the ad blocker. NO ads to annoy me as I read TP, or any other web site.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will be praying for your DH for a easy and successful surgery and tht the boys' congestion will clear up soon and that you don't get it. I moved all the furniture that was to be moved on Saturday. Then only the cleaning that doesn't require heavy duty scrubbing. All I did today was load & unload the dishwasher and finish straightening the living room ; no heavy stuff. Start the pre surgery eye drops tomorrow.
> 
> Talked with Marianne today. The surgeon stated he was pretty sure that at least one of the 4 areas on the remaining thyroid are malignant possibly 3 of them. Told her he didn't know whether she would be able to do the single pill treatment until after the biopsy. She will have a scope done of her throat Tuesday and then surgery next Thursday. I will keep everyone posted. She seems in good spirits. Her mom is struggling with a severe urinary tract infection and a couple of other more minor issues. Blood pressure seems to be holding okay.
> 
> quote=pacer]I vote that you don't move the furniture, but rather see if the nephews and niece would be willing to come over and move furniture and help with some of the cleaning. I don't think I could do all of that anymore either. Good thing that my boys are still at home. Right now the guys are all congested. I hope to avoid it. I had DH start doing cinnamon and honey as he has surgery on Monday and doesn't want to delay it any longer. I turned the heat up in the house so I will be too warm, but DH needs it right now. He gets cold so easily.


[/quote]

Keeping Maryanne in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i received this pm from strawberry4u today - thought i would share it. i think she could use the prayer warriors to remember her in their prayers. --- sam
> 
> I had another back surgery and it was not good to the point that DH and son said he wasn't ready to lose me yet. I was in the hospital then rehab for a month. I wasn't able to use my right leg from a damaged nerve. I also had Pt and Op a month after that. My leg is still numb but I'm able to use it now but limited as far as I can walk with aAs it is I have to have my walker. I use the wheelchair if I need to do any long walking then I can handle. I get frustrated but it is what it is. This new surgeon had to redo as he said what the sloppy surgeon did before. I also have another bulging disk so it was more extensive. He also said my neck has to be redone ( I'm not doing that ) as it is I have to have my right foot redone. That was screwed up. So I have been depressed. I research these doctors and I still got messed up.
> 
> ...


Will add her to my prayers.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I enjoyed the pictures of Queen Elizabeth. I am very interested in the Royal Family and follow it on public media.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had to get up and go look - no - no snow - yeah. 30° though - will not get much warmer tomorrow.

good news on the energy level - sometimes you practically have to sit on the doctor to get his attention.

your furnace went out - heidi's washer broke. not sure which was worse. at least i have a washer she could use. they came and fixed it today.

good to hear from you - wondered where you were. -- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am only finishing page 13, and it is almost 11 pm on Thursday. You are up to 47 pages! DH is on his way to bed. I need to follow shortly, as I did not sleep well last night. It has been snowing, and we have ground cover! Well, it is April in northern Ohio. It doesn't surprise me, and we haven't really had a spring like this in years. Perhaps we won't go from a bitter cold/snowy winter, right into a blistering hot summer, with no spring in between. Even with the air pressure changes, and changes in temperatures, and all that comes with it, I am not minding it.
> 
> Update on me. I called the endocrinologist last Monday. Left a message for the dr. but no call back. (This is the one who upset me so much a month ago) I called back last Friday, and talked to someone else. She went and talked to the Dr. right then, instead of just taking a message and writing it down. I was permitted to cut my pill in half, from 90 mg down to 45. I didn't even have to get a new perscription. Made me happy as I just got a new one at $50 after insurance! Anyway, he wanted me to go for blood work right away, and see him as soon as possible. So I went Friday afternoon for the blood work, and saw the Dr. on Monday. My numbers were quite high, and he agreed it was too much. Asked again to be reminded why he had put me on that instead of Synthroid. He did say that the Armour Thyro does tend to cause anxiety. My BP and heart rate was still up after 3 days with the half dosage. He told me to completely skip Tuesday, then go back to a half pill every day. If I don't feel right again, to get the blood work done, and call for another appointment. Well, the anxiety level is way down, thank goodness, and the energy level is finally returning to what passes for normal for me. I actually managed to empty, and reload the dishwasher, wash what was left by hand, and cook mac and cheese while I was doing it, without having to sit down half a dozen times while doing it on Sunday! I feel so much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great color - i like the way the pattern is going. love the ribbing. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here's about 9 inches on David's sweater.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad it is not here although the boys would sure enjoy it. bentley loves playing in the snow. how are you feeling? --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I thought I would post a picture of our over night snow, just two days before we had flood warnings from so much rain! We went from beautiful green grass to white wonderland in a matter of hours 😳


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to get in on the happy birthday. hope it was a good day for everyone. --- sam ie: --- sonja's #1 son



Lurker 2 said:


> From me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am disappointed. no one commented on the 'beaver roast'. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had to be there at 6:45 and was wheeled into the OR by 7:30. Actually surgery took less than 15 minutes. I go back tomorrow for post op and they will put the first drops in my eye and check it. Then I put drops in for a month in decreasing dosages. After tomorrow I can drive again. So amazing how easy a surgery it is to endure. Recovery also very quick; limited on lifting and bending over for about 2 weeks or so then good to go. Have to sleep in the little guard over eye for a week.


When Mum had hers done a year or so ago she was given sedation so had to stay for a couple of hours and then have someone with her for 24 hours. But i know in some countries they do them under trees and the people go straight home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Thursday 7 April '16
> 
> Today is Tell A Lie Day. There are times in our life when we really wish that whole being honest thing wasnt so prevalent. Well, on Tell a Lie Day, you get a free pass! Dishonesty is an art form that is prevalent in every day of our lives, from the media selling us their version of events, to your kids telling you the dog broke the lamp. This is a day to let all of that have a pass.
> 
> ...


Is that actual beaver?- I know Zoe used to talk of some amazing animals she ate- well amazing to me that I would never have thought of eating.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am only finishing page 13, and it is almost 11 pm on Thursday. You are up to 47 pages! DH is on his way to bed. I need to follow shortly, as I did not sleep well last night. It has been snowing, and we have ground cover! Well, it is April in northern Ohio. It doesn't surprise me, and we haven't really had a spring like this in years. Perhaps we won't go from a bitter cold/snowy winter, right into a blistering hot summer, with no spring in between. Even with the air pressure changes, and changes in temperatures, and all that comes with it, I am not minding it.
> 
> Update on me. I called the endocrinologist last Monday. Left a message for the dr. but no call back. (This is the one who upset me so much a month ago) I called back last Friday, and talked to someone else. She went and talked to the Dr. right then, instead of just taking a message and writing it down. I was permitted to cut my pill in half, from 90 mg down to 45. I didn't even have to get a new perscription. Made me happy as I just got a new one at $50 after insurance! Anyway, he wanted me to go for blood work right away, and see him as soon as possible. So I went Friday afternoon for the blood work, and saw the Dr. on Monday. My numbers were quite high, and he agreed it was too much. Asked again to be reminded why he had put me on that instead of Synthroid. He did say that the Armour Thyro does tend to cause anxiety. My BP and heart rate was still up after 3 days with the half dosage. He told me to completely skip Tuesday, then go back to a half pill every day. If I don't feel right again, to get the blood work done, and call for another appointment. Well, the anxiety level is way down, thank goodness, and the energy level is finally returning to what passes for normal for me. I actually managed to empty, and reload the dishwasher, wash what was left by hand, and cook mac and cheese while I was doing it, without having to sit down half a dozen times while doing it on Sunday! I feel so much better.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the lower dose is working for you- YEAH.
Sam will be disappointed to know no baby bunnies.
A good time for the heater to go before you really need it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well she certainly has a good support network in place, hopefully she'll figure things out soon and she can move on more easily.


I spoke to our GP this afternoon and we set up two appointments next week with me going as well. Good that we have the same doctor at times like this.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday to your oldest son. Wishing him many many more!


RE Sonja.... Happy Birthday to him from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> actually she is paying for the trips herself. in her defense i will say that bailee has more empathy than the rest of the children put together. she really wants to help these people. she is planning on having some fund raisers, etc. she is also looking for a job this summer since she will have her license by then. she is a good worker.
> 
> heidi finished decorating her room while she was gone. made four 'picture' pillows among other things. they have been decorating for a little while beginning with a new window - hers was almost falling out. new bed - think heidi made the quilt on top. gary built a bench under the window - it's big enough to sleep on. room for six baskets underneath.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness.... cockroaches from another country and also open wounds... I hope it isnt anything too nasty. :shock:

She sounds like she has a lot of "good" in her Sam.... she will grow up eventually. There is always hope. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh come on cathy - expand your taste buds. lol --- sam


Ummm Nope! YOU first! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> my only hope is that they have children that treat them exactly as they treated their parents. --- sam


Yes, its called Karma!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had to be there at 6:45 and was wheeled into the OR by 7:30. Actually surgery took less than 15 minutes. I go back tomorrow for post op and they will put the first drops in my eye and check it. Then I put drops in for a month in decreasing dosages. After tomorrow I can drive again. So amazing how easy a surgery it is to endure. Recovery also very quick; limited on lifting and bending over for about 2 weeks or so then good to go. Have to sleep in the little guard over eye for a week.


 :thumbup: Amazing that they can do this so fast... Glad it all went well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, I hope they find the culprit. Scary.
> Sorienna, I'm taking a hug. It's been a day filled with N,V,D. And I have to start second round of prep at 4a.m.


 :shock: Good grief.... 4 AM? Thats crazy.... More Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Waiting for spring like temperatures and weather . We are in APRIL and I think Mother Nature has fooled us enough. :shock:


I think you are missing a Season... LOL. Thats looks like quite a lot of snow... good fun though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I spoke to our GP this afternoon and we set up two appointments next week with me going as well. Good that we have the same doctor at times like this.


 :thumbup: That sounds like a good plan. Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am disappointed. no one commented on the 'beaver roast'. --- sam


LOL I was still "in shock" and just no words....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So happy it went well for you, Gwen! Bet it is great to have "good eyes" again!


Gweniepooh said:


> Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So nice, Kaye! You have perfectly even knitting!


Poledra65 said:


> Here's about 9 inches on David's sweater.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is because I am still thinking that one, over! I guess I would have to ask....where would one procure a beaver?? Or perhaps I could substitute my very large and lazy house cat??


thewren said:


> i am disappointed. no one commented on the 'beaver roast'. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so glad your dose is lower and you are having more energy. Glad your furnace is working and hope the part comes in soon. Congratulations on 10 lb. weight loss!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so glad your dose is lower and you are having more energy. Glad your furnace is working and hope the part comes in soon. Congratulations on 10 lb. weight loss!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, yes 4 a.m. Is crazy. It is now 4 and I am drinking second bottle. Oh my, I will be ever so glad when this is over.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, yes 4 a.m. Is crazy. It is now 4 and I am drinking second bottle. Oh my, I will be ever so glad when this is over.


You poor thing. It is just horrid, I know what its like, I have had 4 and now have to have one every 3 years for the rest of my life....

Take care


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to oneapril, and may there be many more to come!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad everything seems to be settling down and congrats on the weight loss. Interesting to hear that the Armour Thyroid med can increase anxiety. DH had read about it and had thought I might want to ask doctor about it rather than the levothyroxin. I'm happy with the Levo and seeing how the Armour can increase anxiety don't think I'll be trying it. By the way I've been wearig several solid baltic amber rings, bracelets, anklets and necklaces and y joints don't seem to be quite as stiff. Thanks for the info on baltic amber. I've also done more research on it and do believe it is helpful.



tami_ohio said:


> Well, I am only finishing page 13, and it is almost 11 pm on Thursday. You are up to 47 pages! DH is on his way to bed. I need to follow shortly, as I did not sleep well last night. It has been snowing, and we have ground cover! Well, it is April in northern Ohio. It doesn't surprise me, and we haven't really had a spring like this in years. Perhaps we won't go from a bitter cold/snowy winter, right into a blistering hot summer, with no spring in between. Even with the air pressure changes, and changes in temperatures, and all that comes with it, I am not minding it.
> 
> Update on me. I called the endocrinologist last Monday. Left a message for the dr. but no call back. (This is the one who upset me so much a month ago) I called back last Friday, and talked to someone else. She went and talked to the Dr. right then, instead of just taking a message and writing it down. I was permitted to cut my pill in half, from 90 mg down to 45. I didn't even have to get a new perscription. Made me happy as I just got a new one at $50 after insurance! Anyway, he wanted me to go for blood work right away, and see him as soon as possible. So I went Friday afternoon for the blood work, and saw the Dr. on Monday. My numbers were quite high, and he agreed it was too much. Asked again to be reminded why he had put me on that instead of Synthroid. He did say that the Armour Thyro does tend to cause anxiety. My BP and heart rate was still up after 3 days with the half dosage. He told me to completely skip Tuesday, then go back to a half pill every day. If I don't feel right again, to get the blood work done, and call for another appointment. Well, the anxiety level is way down, thank goodness, and the energy level is finally returning to what passes for normal for me. I actually managed to empty, and reload the dishwasher, wash what was left by hand, and cook mac and cheese while I was doing it, without having to sit down half a dozen times while doing it on Sunday! I feel so much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately there are some really sick people out there.


Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure glad that it didn't damage her, I don't know what is wrong with people that they put things like that in food trying to harm people that they don't even know, I hope they catch those responsible quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice. Wish my DH would wear sweatrs but he doesn't.


Poledra65 said:


> Here's about 9 inches on David's sweater.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW that is a lot of snow!


Bubba Love said:


> I thought I would post a picture of our over night snow, just two days before we had flood warnings from so much rain! We went from beautiful green grass to white wonderland in a matter of hours 😳


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had to get up and go look - no - no snow - yeah. 30° though - will not get much warmer tomorrow.
> 
> good news on the energy level - sometimes you practically have to sit on the doctor to get his attention.
> 
> ...


Sorry Heidi's washer broke. Furnace wins. I can do without clean clothes for a few days. Heat in the winter is another story! 

You know how to get in touch with me any time, Sam. You have my email, phone, and you can always send me a PM. I always check my email on my phone, even if I don't get on the computer, or get back here.

Sun is shining. It is making the snow shine and sparkle!

Think I am going to call the chiropractor in a bit, once they open.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My doctor looked at the information I got with the denial and so he prescribed me one of the drugs they want me on to prevent migraines. I filled it already and he said wait a few days for it to get into their system and then call. If they won't help me, his office will call. The pharmacist said if worse comes to worse I could buy just enough pills to see me through my trip on my own. That relieved me. A full prescription is over $225 but I could just get 5 pills.


Glad you will be able to have enough meds to take with you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to OneApril and may you have many more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so thankful. After the all-nighters my DH has been doing to finish this music, I was able to pick out a printer for him that will scan, copy, and do 11x17 score paper. I had DS come over and set it up for him today. Took him about 2 hrs., so I know I have saved DH the time of reviewing and searching for printer, which took me days (I know DH wouldn't take that long.) and then DS with getting it set up for him. Wonderful!!! Now I'm going to get some sleep. I'm exhausted from all DH's hard work. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Great news for your DH! Good for you and your DS.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are such a considerte spouse; I know your DH in part is the success he is because of the support and encouragement from you. And seeing you two together it is so obvious he love you to the moon and back.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Eye that I had first done is causing me issue today. Put my restasis drops in and it will not stop burning and tearing. Glad I have doctor appoint at 4 for other eye (one just done) so I can ask about this one. Burs like crazy. Oh well...it will be fine .

Found out DD will leave for Spain May 29th and be back Aug. 2 or 3. She got her ticket booked yesterday. Will stay the first week at the school and then in an apartment with a grad student.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well went to G/E doc today. I am already scheduled for 2 hour opthamologist appt. Friday with doc who comes here from UCLA.. This for macular degeneration. NOW I am scheduled for colonoscopy with biopsies for Friday after eye appt. well at least it will all be over in one dagnapit day.


Sending you healing prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I thought I would post a picture of our over night snow, just two days before we had flood warnings from so much rain! We went from beautiful green grass to white wonderland in a matter of hours 😳


Wow, good packing snow. Are those huge balls of snow about to become snowmen??

Snowing here too but nothing like what you get, I'm sure. Sad about the timing of the snow for Bonnie's trip and I sure hope she doesn't have trouble making it back to the airport.

Looks like lots of fun for the children though!!!!
Big Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm feeling better after the dog versus cat incident, keeping busy helps heal the sadness. You expect these things in the natural world but seeing so called domesticated animals revert to type is tough emotionally. Am off shortly to have some more pin cushion acupuncture treatment for itching. The herbal brew tastes very bitter but am getting used to it. It's no where near cured yet, but they said it will take awhile to sort it.
> Thank you all for your cyber hugs, much appreciated Fan xxx


I am glad you are feeling better after the dog/cat incident. Hoping the pin cushion acupuncture treatments work quickly for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you !!


Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to oneapril, and may there be many more to come!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks very much, Gwen!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday to OneApril and may you have many more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some more funnies from mjs:
> 
> What, you ask, is 'Butt dust'?
> 
> ...


 :lol: Out of the mouths of babes!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eye that I had first done is causing me issue today. Put my restasis drops in and it will not stop burning and tearing. Glad I have doctor appoint at 4 for other eye (one just done) so I can ask about this one. Burs like crazy. Oh well...it will be fine .
> 
> Found out DD will leave for Spain May 29th and be back Aug. 2 or 3. She got her ticket booked yesterday. Will stay the first week at the school and then in an apartment with a grad student.


I hope the burning issue is simply a reaction to the drops. DH had that once and they had to change the drops. His eye was even swollen shut. Got him off those drops and he was fine. Sometimes it is the carrier solution in the drops that you react to. It's no fun having your eye irritated like that.

How exciting for your DD. We loved Spain. Does she know Spanish...I'm assuming yes. If not, just learn the phrases to be polite, such as excuse me, please, thank you, and some phrases to ask for things like directions, water, etc. They love it if you make an effort even if you aren't fluent.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> So a coworker posted on the internet today that she found 8 straight pins in her package of Romaine salad mix. She has contacted the manufacturer and the FDA. If you are buying bags of salad mix, please check before adding salad dressing and eating the salad.


I read that. Was she one of your coworkers? Glad she wasn't hurt. How can people do things like that?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe you could send her a PM with directions to find these sayings to read and enjoy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, yes 4 a.m. Is crazy. It is now 4 and I am drinking second bottle. Oh my, I will be ever so glad when this is over.


I'm doing this before we leave for Scotland. Maybe I'll lose some more weight. :shock: I often can't keep the drink down, so hoping they have another way I can use, but don't think so. It sure is a good clean out if you can keep it down. I'll be glad when yours is over and you can find something out, hopefully.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry about your eye - hope the dr will get it sorted. My DH says his eyes are much more dry since cataract surgery, but he loves his improved vision. Exciting events for Hannah!


Gweniepooh said:


> Eye that I had first done is causing me issue today. Put my restasis drops in and it will not stop burning and tearing. Glad I have doctor appoint at 4 for other eye (one just done) so I can ask about this one. Burs like crazy. Oh well...it will be fine .
> 
> Found out DD will leave for Spain May 29th and be back Aug. 2 or 3. She got her ticket booked yesterday. Will stay the first week at the school and then in an apartment with a grad student.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday to OneApril and may you have many more!


From me as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! To One April

May you celebrate in style and have a very special day.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Woke up this morning to BIG FAT snowflakes. Hey, this is April!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I found this link interesting. The topic is twisted stitch. Apparently it is used on purpose to raise the pattern up even more and give a braided effect with the one stitch. There is even a book of patterns on this from Styria, which I'm thinking would be the area in southern Austria, called Styria....?

I subscribe to the Schoolhouse Press and the link is through them. There is a video and Meg Swanson shows things she's knit and demonstrates doing it along with traveling stitches. Time consuming but I think the effect is rather lovely.

http://www.schoolhousepress.com/blog/megontwistedstitchknitting/


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks so much!


purl2diva said:


> From me as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Got a mouse in the lounge this afternoon, so have trap ready loaded up with peanut butter lol! Seen enough death with animals this week so hope it goes outside before I have to commit murder.


Fan, I know you like the natural stuff. You might try putting some Fresh peppermint and lemon balm around. If you don't have the plants to access, the essential oils work. Works for spiders also. I have spider problem in my bathroom, more so than in any other part of the house. Put a tin in the bathroom with a few drops of the oils on a cotton make up removing pad, and they disappear until I need to refresh the oils. Put a tin of same in the RV to keep the mice out. DH says no sign of mice!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Woke up this morning to BIG FAT snowflakes. Hey, this is April!


And you are still smiling.....  At least in your avatar. You must have sent it this way. Don't think it will ever end, but in reality know it will soon be warm. I'm sure this is playing havoc with tornadoes wherever these fronts are meeting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you! I am having dinner with my DH and daughters, so it will be fun.


Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! To One April
> 
> May you celebrate in style and have a very special day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i feel so bad for you. lolol --- sam


Sorry, Sam. I am with Martina. Can't stand the smell of PB. I ate PB & J sandwiches every day for lunch from 1st grade thru 12th, except for the very few days I bought school lunch of pizza, or burger. Made me gag to make the sandwiches for the kids, they loved them. DD still eats pb & honey.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been a day. the folks next door didn't get home until three this morning having picked bailee up at the airport. she is not happy that she had to come home - she doesn't like any of us so she has not talked to anyone all day. what else is new.
> 
> so breakfast was late which was fine - i got to sleep in. then it was get in the shower and get ready for a haircut. like my haircut - a little too high and tight this time but it will grow - at least my cowlicks lay down. the rest can be changed nest time. we just did not communicate correctly - will be more clear next time. i asked her to trim a little higher on my neck line - meaning i wanted it higher off my collar. she took it as meaning 'higher and tighter'. i am pleased with the haircut so nobody upset.
> 
> ...


Glad Bailee is home safe, even if she isn't happy about being home.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It has been so cold here, I am all of the robins are wondering, "who's idea was it to migrate, now!?"


purl2diva said:


> Woke up this morning to BIG FAT snowflakes. Hey, this is April!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Fan, I know you like the natural stuff. You might try putting some Fresh peppermint and lemon balm around. If you don't have the plants to access, the essential oils work. Works for spiders also. I have spider problem in my bathroom, more so than in any other part of the house. Put a tin in the bathroom with a few drops of the oils on a cotton make up removing pad, and they disappear until I need to refresh the oils. Put a tin of same in the RV to keep the mice out. DH says no sign of mice!


What a wonderful tip. I have peppermint and will get lemon balm for sure and put it in the garage and basement. I also get ceiling spiders. They make a sac for the babies that matches our paint and the ceilings are very high. Perhaps I can put the oil in a spray bottle and try spraying as high up...Oh no, that would probably stain. Well, I'm sure if I have the scent lower in a container it will still bother them..Yay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> As was Maryanne (admittedly not as cute as Elizabeth because of the Aspergers)- who is now in respite because she turned up to ED yet again. No idea what she thinks she is achieving by this immature behaviour.


Sorry to hear Maryanne is back in. Perhaps there has been too many changes for her in the last few months. Her trip, Elizabeth arriving, and you moving. Even tho it has happened over several months, it is a lot to take in at once. I do understand your frustration with her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't imagine having to go through both in one day. Hope the eye appointment is early since you can't eat before the colonoscopy from midnight until after it. You will be hungry! Or at least I would be. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I am home from second cataract surgery already. In fact got home at 8:30. Feeling great. Have post op check up tomorrow afternoon at 4. All went well.


Glad to hear second surgery went well. Continued healing prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, it really is something dealing with teenagers. Someday Heidi will be glad to have all of you but for now, she knows everything and all of you are ignorant. Not true, of course, but I remember those days so well. Now I think how much my parents knew. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, so glad you are feeling better. No energy is awful. It takes all your effort to accomplish anything at all. What a gift energy is for sure. Great on the -10 lbs. too. Amazing how the heater goes on really cold nights/days. Hope it is already fixed and you are warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually she is paying for the trips herself. in her defense i will say that bailee has more empathy than the rest of the children put together. she really wants to help these people. she is planning on having some fund raisers, etc. she is also looking for a job this summer since she will have her license by then. she is a good worker.
> 
> heidi finished decorating her room while she was gone. made four 'picture' pillows among other things. they have been decorating for a little while beginning with a new window - hers was almost falling out. new bed - think heidi made the quilt on top. gary built a bench under the window - it's big enough to sleep on. room for six baskets underneath.
> 
> ...


ACK!!!!! roaches. yuck. Glad she was smart enough to tell Heidi so they didn't get loose in the house. Hope they still don't decide it is warmer in the house than outside. Praying the sores are not contagious, and that the health dept get off their back sides and test them. Glad she was willing to talk with you and share her experiences there. Prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday oneapril- have a wonderful day. Enjoy your dinner with DH and DDs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Did you send it this way? This just started in Lancaster!


purl2diva said:


> Woke up this morning to BIG FAT snowflakes. Hey, this is April!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is great news gwen - hope you are taking it easy. can you knit? i forgot - you have one eye covered don't you. never tried to knit with one eye closed. by the first of the week you should be seeing great. --- sam


Of course Gwen can knit with one eye covered. Even if only a dish cloth. Give it a try, Sam. I knit without looking quite often. I learned a long time ago to feel for each stitch. With motion sickness, how do you think I knit while M drives?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

All these places with snow complaining of cold Aprils. We are having lovely weather just to make you jealous. Cool without being cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> When Mum had hers done a year or so ago she was given sedation so had to stay for a couple of hours and then have someone with her for 24 hours. But i know in some countries they do them under trees and the people go straight home.


DH was sedated but not out. We had to stay in recovery for a while and he couldn't drive for about 24 hrs. He had more than the cataract done though with 3 procedures..stint for glaucoma, lens for eyesight, and cataract. Not much time considering all that was done and recovery went great. I want the same but apparently am not as bad as DH and don't think they will do it yet from the 1st visit. He wants me off my drops a month, so I see him again Tues., and will find out.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you very much!


darowil said:


> Happy Birthday oneapril- have a wonderful day. Enjoy your dinner with DH and DDs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got a new trivia in my email. --- sam
> 
> Brickipedia is a website dedicated to what popular kind of toy?
> 
> ...


Cool! I will have to remember to tell DD. Damien loves Lego. When M and I went to the Henry Ford museum a couple of weeks ago, one of the ladies greeting people as they came in, told us her DS works for Lego. We had been asking questions, and somehow Legos came up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well she was discharged Monday and in that time had caught up with me for lunch and on the phone, seen her GP and her psychologist both of whom she relates well with. I think she also saw her Mental Health Worker in that time. And was back Wednesday so little more than 48 hours. And these just the ones I know about.


Sorry to hear Maryanne is having such a hard time. Hoping they can find a way to help her with what is bothering her. Hugs for you. Know it is difficult when a child is having problems.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that the doctor got your meds straightened out so that you are able to function better again.
> Congrats on the 10# weight loss, that is wonderful!
> Congrats on no baby bunbuns.
> Gizmo and Nel go for spay and neuter in May, no puppies either.
> I'm sure glad that they got you furnace fixed quickly and that it wasn't a really cold night.


Thank you, me, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's about 9 inches on David's sweater.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am disappointed. no one commented on the 'beaver roast'. --- sam


  I would probably try it if the meat was ready to cook. Didn't read it, as trying to catch up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, Hope DS had a wonderful birthday. Happy Birthday wishes, perhaps a day late, from Upstate NY.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh darn I thought or hoping she was about halfway through the treatment .
> 
> Son is feeling a 100% better than he did when they took him in hospital although today he did have 2 coughing fits were he just couldn't stop coughing and they really wore him out . These are new but hopefully just just the 2 and no more


Hope the coughing fits have stopped! How is he today?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like the lower dose is working for you- YEAH.
> Sam will be disappointed to know no baby bunnies.
> A good time for the heater to go before you really need it.


I sure feel better. Still trying to build up the energy but lots better. Sam will get over being disappointed about no baby bunnies.  I don't think he wanted any of them if we had them. :XD: Glad the furnace went Tuesday instead of this weekend, as it is to be much colder. Spring is still trying to make up it's mind if it is going to stick around.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I spoke to our GP this afternoon and we set up two appointments next week with me going as well. Good that we have the same doctor at times like this.


 :thumbup: Hope you can get things figured out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I would probably try it if the meat was ready to cook. Didn't read it, as trying to catch up.


I saw a comment. Someone mentioned Zoe used to eat different meat. Wasn't on yesterday, had an appointment to get weighed and then spent the day recovering from DH's all-nighter's as I would get up and make him coffee. He did fine, I was exhausted. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Tami, so glad you are feeling better. I have heard getting thyroid meds just right is a challenge and takes time.

Happy Birthday, aprilone.

It's snowing here today too. Glad it's my day off; sounds like driving is not good! End of next week temp is supposed to hit 70F. Crazy!

Tonight is spring initiation, so I must be scarce for three hours. Going out for pizza with some friends. The chapter has 17 new members, bringing membership up to 134. Chef is making pizza for the whole crew tonite. Last night the girls made chocolate chip bars for the whole crew. Boy did the house ever smell good when I came home from work. I woke up to trees in front of the house TPd. It's getting close to end of term, and things get a little crazy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Not caught up but time to start my day. Hugs to all and hope you have a wonderful day. I'll try and get a photo of the socks today and stop by later to post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so glad your dose is lower and you are having more energy. Glad your furnace is working and hope the part comes in soon. Congratulations on 10 lb. weight loss!


Thank you. Part arrived yesterday afternoon and was installed before 5pm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to oneapril, and may there be many more to come!


Happy Birthday OneApril!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad everything seems to be settling down and congrats on the weight loss. Interesting to hear that the Armour Thyroid med can increase anxiety. DH had read about it and had thought I might want to ask doctor about it rather than the levothyroxin. I'm happy with the Levo and seeing how the Armour can increase anxiety don't think I'll be trying it. By the way I've been wearig several solid baltic amber rings, bracelets, anklets and necklaces and y joints don't seem to be quite as stiff. Thanks for the info on baltic amber. I've also done more research on it and do believe it is helpful.


Yes, interesting. My primary care Dr. knows me well. I do not ask for meds I do not need. As soon as I told her how bad the anxiety was, the first thing she asked was do you want something to take for it. She is NOT quick to do that, normally. She knew it was bad if I was talking to her about it. She is the one who gave me the script for Xanax 3 1/2 years ago when my panic attacks started again. She knows that it was filled immediately, and that I have never had to take one. Just knowing I have it if needed has been a huge help. I had panic attacks as a teenager that eventually went away. I think Dad's nearing death is what triggered them again. Having said all that, I am normally pretty good, but do get edgy when things begin to change ie: before a trip or something like that. Still coming down off of it a bit.

Glad the Baltic Amber is helping. I am getting ready to order some from Fire Mountain Gems to make more for me. Hadn't thought about rings. Had thought about anklets. It's going to cost me a fortune, but I am also thinking about buying the gems to add that are in DD's "Don't throw the kids out the window" necklace. Rose and Smokey Quartz is not cheap. Good thing that everything I am looking to buy comes in strands of 8-16", so will have plenty left over for future use, as the gems do absorb only so much. You should be able to tell by the milky color they get. Be sure not to wear them in the shower, or when doing dishes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eye that I had first done is causing me issue today. Put my restasis drops in and it will not stop burning and tearing. Glad I have doctor appoint at 4 for other eye (one just done) so I can ask about this one. Burs like crazy. Oh well...it will be fine .
> 
> Found out DD will leave for Spain May 29th and be back Aug. 2 or 3. She got her ticket booked yesterday. Will stay the first week at the school and then in an apartment with a grad student.


Hope there is nothing wrong with the eye.

Yay for your DD. Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a wonderful tip. I have peppermint and will get lemon balm for sure and put it in the garage and basement. I also get ceiling spiders. They make a sac for the babies that matches our paint and the ceilings are very high. Perhaps I can put the oil in a spray bottle and try spraying as high up...Oh no, that would probably stain. Well, I'm sure if I have the scent lower in a container it will still bother them..Yay.


You could spray the window sills and doorways, but a container lower down will be fine. Be sure to use a metal or glass container. Plastic doesn't work as well. It seems to absorb the scent, instead of letting the scent disperse. Also, I have to just crack open the tin I have mine in when it is fresh, as the bathroom I have it in is at the far end of the house, and we could smell it very strongly in the garage at the other end of the house! So be careful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Did you send it this way? This just started in Lancaster!


We got it last night. Looks like more is in the forecast for the weekend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> All these places with snow complaining of cold Aprils. We are having lovely weather just to make you jealous. Cool without being cold.


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ahhhh, finally caught up! Now it's time to get off of the computer and get moving. Just called and got an 11:00 chiropractor appointment so need to get dressed and get out of here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I spoke to our GP this afternoon and we set up two appointments next week with me going as well. Good that we have the same doctor at times like this.


That is good, and I agree, having the same GP does help at times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So nice, Kaye! You have perfectly even knitting!


Thank you, the yarn has some thick and thin spots here and there, so hopefully it will keep looking fairly even.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to oneapril, and may there be many more to come!


Oh from me too!!!
Thank you Julie for keeping up on the birthdays.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice. Wish my DH would wear sweatrs but he doesn't.


David doesn't wear them very often, but I think it will be nice for out on the boat fishing or in the evenings when camping. I did tell him that if he doesn't wear it, I'll steal it from him. lol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you are feeling better, Tami!


tami_ohio said:


> I sure feel better. Still trying to build up the energy but lots better. Sam will get over being disappointed about no baby bunnies.  I don't think he wanted any of them if we had them. :XD: Glad the furnace went Tuesday instead of this weekend, as it is to be much colder. Spring is still trying to make up it's mind if it is going to stick around.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!


machriste said:


> Tami, so glad you are feeling better. I have heard getting thyroid meds just right is a challenge and takes time.
> 
> Happy Birthday, aprilone.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> Oh from me too!!!
> Thank you Julie for keeping up on the birthdays.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Tami!


tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday OneApril!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> she was in the dominion republic and her time was up. her school break was up a week ago. think she was having trouble getting back to reality especially since she really didn't want to come home yet. --- sam


I forgot that she was there. Kraft!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

my poor daffodils in the snow


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eye that I had first done is causing me issue today. Put my restasis drops in and it will not stop burning and tearing. Glad I have doctor appoint at 4 for other eye (one just done) so I can ask about this one. Burs like crazy. Oh well...it will be fine .
> 
> Found out DD will leave for Spain May 29th and be back Aug. 2 or 3. She got her ticket booked yesterday. Will stay the first week at the school and then in an apartment with a grad student.


Hopefully the burning is nothing but a reaction to some allergen in the air, glad though that you already have a doc appt for the other one though, so that you can have him check it out.

How exciting though for Hannah! She'll have a great summer. 
Has she made any decisions on Oxford?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Fan, I know you like the natural stuff. You might try putting some Fresh peppermint and lemon balm around. If you don't have the plants to access, the essential oils work. Works for spiders also. I have spider problem in my bathroom, more so than in any other part of the house. Put a tin in the bathroom with a few drops of the oils on a cotton make up removing pad, and they disappear until I need to refresh the oils. Put a tin of same in the RV to keep the mice out. DH says no sign of mice!


What great info, I will be borrowing that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is something to warm your heart on this oh so grey day in northwest ohio. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-this-dog-served-on-hundreds-of-missions-not-a-single-marine-died-under-her-watch?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1700&utm_content=8FluidSmall-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


Thanks Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another link from mjs- for the Royalists amongst us:
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Queen-Elizabeth-II-Over-Years-40743029?stream_view=1#photo-40837768


I enjoyed looking at the old photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> She discovered the first one by biting into it. She thought she had lost her filling, but she didn't. She discreetly reached into her mouth and pulled out the pin and then a coworker pointed out that there were more. Investigation is going on to determine what happened.


How scary is that. Do we now have to check every single thing we buy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on me. I called the endocrinologist last Monday. Left a message for the dr. but no call back. (This is the one who upset me so much a month ago) I called back last Friday, and talked to someone else. She went and talked to the Dr. right then, instead of just taking a message and writing it down. I was permitted to cut my pill in half, from 90 mg down to 45. I didn't even have to get a new perscription. Made me happy as I just got a new one at $50 after insurance! Anyway, he wanted me to go for blood work right away, and see him as soon as possible. So I went Friday afternoon for the blood work, and saw the Dr. on Monday. My numbers were quite high, and he agreed it was too much. Asked again to be reminded why he had put me on that instead of Synthroid. He did say that the Armour Thyro does tend to cause anxiety. My BP and heart rate was still up after 3 days with the half dosage. He told me to completely skip Tuesday, then go back to a half pill every day. If I don't feel right again, to get the blood work done, and call for another appointment. Well, the anxiety level is way down, thank goodness, and the energy level is finally returning to what passes for normal for me. I actually managed to empty, and reload the dishwasher, wash what was left by hand, and cook mac and cheese while I was doing it, without having to sit down half a dozen times while doing it on Sunday! I feel so much better.
> 
> The bunnies went to the vet on Monday afternoon for a check up and over night for surgery the next morning. NO BABY BUNNIES!!!!!!! They did great and got to come home on Tuesday evening.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you are feeling a little better. It has been a rough go for you. Good for you that you are down 10 pounds. Is that on purpose or because you weren't feeling well?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy birthday to your #1 Son Sonja!!


Belated Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's about 9 inches on David's sweater.


Nice yarn. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I thought I would post a picture of our over night snow, just two days before we had flood warnings from so much rain! We went from beautiful green grass to white wonderland in a matter of hours 😳


We had a dusting of snow overnight but nothing like what you have, thank goodness. We've had more snow in April than any other month over the winter :evil:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How about dill pickle juice in your spaghetti sauce? I put about 1 Tablespoon, or a splash, in mine. Yum!


Never thought of doing that. Good idea. Sometimes I find my sauce is too sweet. This should fix it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I knew the answer was Firefox, as I use it. Love the fact that I can add on the ad blocker. NO ads to annoy me as I read TP, or any other web site.


Glad that you mentioned ad blocker. I forgot when I restored that my ad blocker went. Now it's back. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am disappointed. no one commented on the 'beaver roast'. --- sam


I thought about it, wondering where on earth you would find a beaver roast. Can't say I fancy having one. :hunf:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> When Mum had hers done a year or so ago she was given sedation so had to stay for a couple of hours and then have someone with her for 24 hours. But i know in some countries they do them under trees and the people go straight home.


Do them "under trees"?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is because I am still thinking that one, over! I guess I would have to ask....where would one procure a beaver?? Or perhaps I could substitute my very large and lazy house cat??


Ha ha!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to oneapril, and may there be many more to come!


Happy Birthday oneapril. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eye that I had first done is causing me issue today. Put my restasis drops in and it will not stop burning and tearing. Glad I have doctor appoint at 4 for other eye (one just done) so I can ask about this one. Burs like crazy. Oh well...it will be fine .
> 
> Found out DD will leave for Spain May 29th and be back Aug. 2 or 3. She got her ticket booked yesterday. Will stay the first week at the school and then in an apartment with a grad student.


Unusual that you're having trouble with the first eye. Good thing you'll see the doctor today. Nothing to fool around with.

Bet your DD is really looking forward to going to Spain. Lucky girl. Wish I could hide away in her suitcase.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm doing this before we leave for Scotland. Maybe I'll lose some more weight. :shock: I often can't keep the drink down, so hoping they have another way I can use, but don't think so. It sure is a good clean out if you can keep it down. I'll be glad when yours is over and you can find something out, hopefully.


When are you leaving?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH was sedated but not out. We had to stay in recovery for a while and he couldn't drive for about 24 hrs. He had more than the cataract done though with 3 procedures..stint for glaucoma, lens for eyesight, and cataract. Not much time considering all that was done and recovery went great. I want the same but apparently am not as bad as DH and don't think they will do it yet from the 1st visit. He wants me off my drops a month, so I see him again Tues., and will find out.


Was Bill's glaucoma really bad? My DH had glaucoma and so does my brother but have never heard anything about a stint. Do you know anything about the procedure? I could pass it on to my bro.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> my poor daffodils in the snow


Poor things. I saw daffodils here for the first time yesterday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally caught up...not too long before Sam starts another week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That is because I am still thinking that one, over! I guess I would have to ask....where would one procure a beaver?? Or perhaps I could substitute my very large and lazy house cat??


That's funny . I meant to wish you happy birthday this morning oneapril but I was trying to get rid of a pain ( and I don't mean husband 😄 ) and clean forgot so I'll wish you happy birthday now hope you are having a lovely day 💐🎉🎊
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy birthday one April.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so glad your dose is lower and you are having more energy. Glad your furnace is working and hope the part comes in soon. Congratulations on 10 lb. weight loss!


From me too Tami , hope you continue to have lots of energy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Do them "under trees"?


I think it is done that way , it out in the open in very poor countries with few hospitals and little transport , by a charity.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, yes 4 a.m. Is crazy. It is now 4 and I am drinking second bottle. Oh my, I will be ever so glad when this is over.


Hope all goes well for you today .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eye that I had first done is causing me issue today. Put my restasis drops in and it will not stop burning and tearing. Glad I have doctor appoint at 4 for other eye (one just done) so I can ask about this one. Burs like crazy. Oh well...it will be fine .
> 
> Found out DD will leave for Spain May 29th and be back Aug. 2 or 3. She got her ticket booked yesterday. Will stay the first week at the school and then in an apartment with a grad student.


Hope you get your eye problem sorted Gwen and that its just something simple and easy to fix 
Your daughter is starting her travels on my middle sons birthday he's also off again on his travels can't remember where he's going this time but somewhere nice and sunny 
Hope Hannah has a lovely summer and that Sidney doesn't miss her to much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> All these places with snow complaining of cold Aprils. We are having lovely weather just to make you jealous. Cool without being cold.


Well our weather is between the 2 and can't decide which way to go . One day it's so warm that no jacket or cardigan is needed and wearing sun glasses next day so cold need winter coat and hat , it's been like this all week . Today is a warm day after yesterday s heavy downpours and hailstones


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sorry about your eye - hope the dr will get it sorted. My DH says his eyes are much more dry since cataract surgery, but he loves his improved vision. Exciting events for Hannah!


Hoping you know why by now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, Hope DS had a wonderful birthday. Happy Birthday wishes, perhaps a day late, from Upstate NY.


Thank you Daralene and everyone , son had a lovely day , in laws visited on the morning and took the young grandson who loves to sit next to my son and copy him which then makes him laugh , we were there on the afternoon . Sons stayed with brother when we came home . He then had a birthday meal made by his SIL and his friends visited . Tired today but happy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh from me too!!!
> Thank you Julie for keeping up on the birthdays.


My pleasure!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all. I'm finally getting on here. I see Gwen's new top for her DD It's pretty! Well done!
Also cashmeregma's DH's rating Awesome!
Ohio Joy I'm sorry I missed your birthday and the loving cards you received touched my heart too. I'm glad your Bday was good.
Melody I see you're moving to an apartment. My daughter and I have rented our place to our son so we will be moving to an apartment too, a new experience for us!
I sure hope I get more undistracted time to knit and spin. Well I better keep reading


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd like to join in the Birthday wishes for Oneapril happy birthday! I hope you're having a great day!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd like to join in the Birthday wishes for Oneapril happy birthday! I hope you're having a great day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene and everyone , son had a lovely day , in laws visited on the morning and took the young grandson who loves to sit next to my son and copy him which then makes him laugh , we were there on the afternoon . Sons stayed with brother when we came home . He then had a birthday meal made by his SIL and his friends visited . Tired today but happy


How nice that he was able to enjoy his birthday meal and the visit with everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns oneapril!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm home, tired, but a great time was had by all. I'll post more photos later, but for now this is two of the girls and I outside the house that we rented....I'm the tall one for anyone who doesn't already know. Weather was quite kind to us, but (as you can see from the jackets) it was still cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
Another link from mjs- for the Royalists amongst us:

http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Queen-Elizabeth-II-Over-Years-40743029?stream_view=1#ph...

How I enjoyed looking at these. I wonder if I have the scrapbook I kept of her as Princess and then Queen. She was such a beautiful young queen. Must say the beauty will continue on with those great grandchildren.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm home, tired, but a great time was had by all. I'll post more photos later, but for now this is two of the girls and I outside the house that we rented....I'm the tall one for anyone who doesn't already know. Weather was quite kind to us, but (as you can see from the jackets) it was still cold.


Looks like a great time was had by all!!! So glad the weather held up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I thought about it, wondering where on earth you would find a beaver roast. Can't say I fancy having one. :hunf:


I think you have to hunt it. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Was Bill's glaucoma really bad? My DH had glaucoma and so does my brother but have never heard anything about a stint. Do you know anything about the procedure? I could pass it on to my bro.


 DH has lower pressure than me now in fact his ocular pressure is low now. It seems this is done in conjunction with cataract surgery.

Here you go, but there may be more than one kind of stent. I was spelling it wrong by the way so note that it is with an e not an i. Not sure what kind of stent DH has if there is more than one kind but just know he no longer has any high pressure, it is low and takes no drops. This was written in 2014 and might be even newer ones now:

New Stent Reduces Eye Pressure for Glaucoma and Cataract Patients

Media Inquiries
[email protected]

Our Services
Eye Care
Glaucoma

Madison, Wisconsin - The smallest medical device ever approved is showing promise to relieve eye pressure for patients with both cataract and glaucoma.

Dr. Yao Liu and Dr. Julia Agapov of the UW Health ophthalmology and visual sciences department, are the first ophthalmologists in Madison to use the iStent® Trabecular Micro-Bypass Stent, which is put into the eye during cataract surgery.

In clinical trials, the device reduced eye pressure in adult patients with mild-to-moderate open-angle glaucoma and who are being treated with glaucoma medicine. It is used in more than 40 academic centers across the country.

"This is great news for people who have a decline in vision from cataract and are using eye drops for glaucoma," says Dr. Liu. "The eye drops used to treat glaucoma can be difficult to administer and expensive. With this device, many patients need fewer medicines to control their eye pressure and some may not need prescription eye drops at all."

Sheldon Frank, 84, of Madison, was one of the first patients to have the surgery here in Madison. He was excited by the possibility that the device may reduce his dependence on glaucoma medication, which he has been using for about three years. He is looking forward to having another stent placed when he has cataract surgery in his other eye.

iStent is the smallest medical device ever approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.

"It is so small you are unable to see or feel it after the procedure is done," says Dr. Liu. "Although you won't know it is there, it can help reduce your eye pressure.

Implanting the device does not significantly extend the length of time the patient spends in surgery and it has a similar safety profile to cataract surgery alone.

The device was approved in June 2012, and Dr. Liu was trained to implant the device during her glaucoma fellowship at the University of California-Davis.

"Traditional glaucoma surgery is higher risk and higher reward," she explains."This stent is lower risk, but with a lower reward. It is not used for people with advanced glaucoma because the pressure-lowering effects are not as significant as those of other glaucoma surgeries."

The goal is to reduce dependence on glaucoma medications. In addition, people who have the stent implanted still have all future options for glaucoma treatment available to them, Dr. Liu says.

Studies have shown that more than 90 percent of patients do not comply with their ocular medication-dosing regimens and nearly half discontinue taking their medications within six months of use. This is a serious problem because high pressure increases the risk of permanent vision loss.

Date Published: 05/23/2014
and below is from 2013

NEW ORLEANS  The CyPass Micro-Stent procedure for glaucoma can be safely combined with cataract surgery, according to 2-year results from the CYCLE trial. Investigators report that the procedure provided sustained control of intraocular pressure and reduced medication use.

"This procedure is an attempt to have surgeries for glaucoma that are safer and easier for the patient," said investigator Brian Flowers, MD, from Fort Worth, Texas. "Current surgical treatments for glaucoma are associated with events such as suprachoroidal hemorrhage and bleb-related complications. Microinvasive surgical stenting of the supraciliary space may improve aqueous flow, with fewer complications," he explained here at the American Academy of Ophthalmology (AAO) 2013 Annual Meeting.

There are 2 main approaches to minimally invasive glaucoma surgery, Dr. Flowers noted. The iStent, a device approved by the US Food and Drug Administration, is put into the Schlemm's canal, whereas the CyPass is implanted in the supraciliary space, using an ab interno approach, through a clear corneal 1.5-mm incision. The latter leaves conjunctiva, sclera, and trabecular meshwork intact.

"The CyPass device is designed to enhance suprachoroidal outflow. This is the same pathway affected by prostaglandin analogs," said Dr. Flowers. "It appears that using the suprachoroidal space, you can achieve lower intraocular pressure than going through the trabecular meshwork. This is the first device to go into this location."

The study involved 136 eyes of patients with cataracts and a diagnosis of grade 3 or 4 open-angle glaucoma. Patients underwent concurrent CyPass implantation and phaco-cataract surgery, and were followed for 2 years.

The population was divided into 2 groups. Patients in cohort 1 had baseline pressure of at least 21 mm Hg, and the goals of treatment were to lower intraocular pressure and reduce the need for medication. Patients in cohort 2 had baseline pressure below 21 mm Hg, and the goals of treatment were to reduce medication use and maintain pressure control.

Both groups were treated with an average of 2 medications at baseline, but more than one third needed at least 3 agents.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene and everyone , son had a lovely day , in laws visited on the morning and took the young grandson who loves to sit next to my son and copy him which then makes him laugh , we were there on the afternoon . Sons stayed with brother when we came home . He then had a birthday meal made by his SIL and his friends visited . Tired today but happy


How is the coughing fit with DS?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm home, tired, but a great time was had by all. I'll post more photos later, but for now this is two of the girls and I outside the house that we rented....I'm the tall one for anyone who doesn't already know. Weather was quite kind to us, but (as you can see from the jackets) it was still cold.


You are the tall one and I am now under 5', so we will be too cute together.  Wondering if I should bring a winter coat?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have been doing the sun lamp now regularly and I would say it has helped me in trying to keep up with DH. He has been to busy and only done it twice, however he is like the Eveready Bunny and hardly ever wears down.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are the tall one and I am now under 5', so we will be too cute together.  Wondering if I should bring a winter coat?


My pal Katie (far right in the photo) is only 4ft 10inches and I'm 5ft 8 inches, so we are another " long and short of it!" A warm coat might be a good idea as it hasn't got much above 11C (low 50s F) recently, although the temperature could well rise in the next few weeks - May is often a really nice month here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> My pal Katie (far right in the photo) is only 4ft 10inches and I'm 5ft 8 inches, so we are another " long and short of it!" A warm coat might be a good idea as it hasn't got much above 11C (low 50s F) recently, although the temperature could well rise in the next few weeks.


My friend that was just here is 5'9 but she says she thinks she is getting shorter too. :XD: :XD: :XD:

The incredible shrinking people.

Off for a nap now as DH has a concert tonight...yes....another one. Not a solo one but directing a band. I would love to stay home and continue to recover from his schedule but he offered to take me out for dinner and I'm a sucker for that.    :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Friday 8 April '16

Today is National Dog Fighting Awareness Day. Is Dog Fighting More Common Than You Think?

By: Lisa Spector
April 7, 2016
About Lisa
Follow Lisa at @throughadogsear
Although Ive written about my objection to other forms of animal abuse, there is no animal cruelty worse than dog fighting. Even though dog fighting is a felony in all 50 U.S. States, it is still in existence in many parts of the U.S., dating back to the 1750s.

The ASPCA reports the estimated number of people involved in dog fighting is in the tens of thousands, based on animals entering shelters with evidence of fighting and on reports in underground dog fighting publications.

Fighting dogs that dont perform are killed, often inhumanely, or abandoned.

The ASPCA reports that fighting dogs are raised in isolation, spending most of their stressed lives on short, heavy chains. They are not ever socialized with people. They are starved and fed drugs, including anabolic steroids, to build muscle mass. If they want dinner, they have to fight. Their ears and tails are cropped close to their body to avoid revealing their body language signals and limit their opponents ability to grab their tail or ears. Even worse, the cropping is done with inhumane techniques. This is the life of a dog that is part of a dog fighting ring.

April 8 is National Dog Fighting Awareness Day. The goal is to educate people on the prevalence of dog fighting in the U.S., reveal little-known truths about the blood sport and encourage animal lovers nationwide to take action against one of the most brutal forms of animal cruelty.

People often think dog fighting is restricted to certain parts of the country, is a rare activity and that participants in this inhumane sport make up a very small demographic of American culture. None of those statements are true.

What happens in a dog fight?

Some fights are as organized for spectators as the famous Ali vs. Frazier fight in 1971. They usually take place in a pit (so the dogs cant get out) between 14 and 20 square feet. Dogs are often weighed to make sure they are equal opponents. Dogs are released from opposite corners at the start of the fight and meet in the middle. ASPCA Reports, The dogs grab and shake to inflict maximal damage. Handlers are not permitted to touch the dogs except when told to do so by the referee.

What breed of dogs are used for fighting?

Sadly, the American Pit Bull Terrier is the preferred dog of choice in the U.S., further destroying the reputation of this sweet, loyal breed who aims to please and is so devoted to their human caretakers. Other breeds are often brought in as bait dogs to help train the fighting dogs.

Who gets involved in dog fights and why?

Greed plays a big part. It is customary for $20,000 to $30,000 to exchange hands during a single fight. And fighters pay top dollar for pups bred from a successful canine fighter. Drug dealers are commonly part of a dog fighting ring. Other people enjoy the sadistic source of entertainment.

Is it legal to attend a dog fight?

No. As part of the Farm Bill, in 2014 the Animal Fighting Spectator Prohibition Act made it a federal offense to attend an animal fight in the U.S. Bringing a child under the age of 16 imposes additional penalties.

If you want to help educate others in the truths about dog fighting, please share this post with others. A little education can go a long way.

Read more: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/is-dog-fighting-more-common-than-you-think.html#ixzz45GOUP2p8

Today is Draw A Bird Day. Pencil, pen, felt tip or chalk, Draw a Picture of a Bird Day is great fun for everyone. Its very straightforward: simply draw a picture of a bird in tribute to our feathered friends, but if you fancy some diversity theres actually a wide range of options.

Will you draw a chicken or a chaffinch? Perhaps a peacock, penguin or puffin? If youd prefer a goose, will it be of the Canadian, Red-breasted, Woods-walking or Spur-winged variety? And youd be amazed by how many types of hawk there are prowling the skies!

If youd like to learn more about birds, we recommend this Wikipedia entry, but if youd rather just have a bit of fun and get arty, why not share this occasion with your friends, family and coworkers? Have a competition to see who can draw the best or funniest bird, cover your fridge in sketches, find a chalkboard and create a beautiful aerial scene of spiraling swifts and swallows, or simply pop a little cartoon birdy on your hand and introduce it to strangers on the bus.

And, being an ornithological day, its the perfect opportunity to tweet, so make sure to use the hashtag #drawapictureofabirdday when sharing your creativity with the Twitterverse!

Today is Zoo Day. Zoo Lovers Day is a great excuse to get your family together and go for a trip to see the exotic animals of the world! Zoos have a long history, bringing strange new animals from the far flung and mysterious regions of the world straight into the heart of civilization. Where else can you see prowling lions, playful monkeys, and majestic elephants outside of the depths of the Savannah? Well, or main street London when Harrods still had a zoo section!

Theres so many great ways to celebrate this wonderful holiday! You could sign up to volunteer at your local zoo, taking in the exotic animals they keep there in a first-hand experience. You could simply take a tour there and have a picnic on the green in sight of the gorillas and the giraffes! Or if youre feeling particularly ambitious, you could even organize a fund-raiser to help support your local zoo! Most zoos are running on a limited budget, relying on the ticket sales at the door to supplement whatever funding they get. Most of them would be very grateful to have the support of fans such as yourself!

Zoo is actually short for Zoological Garden, and is mostly used to refer to the modern concept of a zoo. Prior to this the term menagerie was used, coming from a long history reaching back all the way to the ancient world. The oldest collection of this sort was found during an archeological dig in Hierakonpolis Egypt in 2009. The animals they had there included an impressive array of hippos, elephants, baboons, wildcats, and hartebeests.

The oldest modern styled zoo was established in 1752 at the order of Emperor Francis I, in the beautiful city of Vienna, Austria. It was intended solely for the viewing pleasure of the imperial family, but was extended to the public in 1765. The next zoo to open was in 1775 in Madrid, and then another in Paris in 1795. There was an explosion of desire for such Zoos, as they were seen to represent the power of a nation to be able to have such strange and exotic animals from far-flung locales available for their peasantrys viewing.

Whats amazing is that while they started out as a demonstration of power and majesty among the royalty and nobility, and then became a symbol of a countrys wealth, these organizations have become instead a bastion for some of the lost species of the world. In captivity in some zoos are the last remnants of species to be found nowhere else in the world, as those caring members of the zoological staff work day and night to keep them in comfort, health, and attempt to nurse the species along to where they could potentially exist in the wild again!

So on this Zoo day, patronize your local menagerie with your own menagerie, and take the time to appreciate the glorious variety to be found in this wide and well explored world. Even with all the exploration and discoveries weve made throughout the years, there are still places left to be discovered in the ocean deeps and the darkest jungles. So see what the world has held that we have found so far, and prepare yourself for the wonders we will discover as the years go on.

Who knows, maybe one day our zoos will be full of exotic and alien creatures from worlds other than our own! Either way, its time to head on down and support your local zoos, you may just help to save a species from extinction!

Whose official residence is on the grounds of the U.S. Naval Observatory in Washington, D.C.?

Secretary of Defense
U.S. Vice President
FBI Director
Mayor of Washington, D.C.

Most elephants weigh less than the tongue of a blue whale.

April 8
1968 - Patricia Arquette
1963 - Julian Lennon
(1974-2013) - Chris Kyle

April 8, 1994
Rock singer-musician Kurt Cobain of Nirvana was found dead in Seattle at age 27 of a self-inflicted gunshot wound.

Answer: In July 1974, Congress designated a house on the southeast corner of 34th Street and Massachusetts Avenue in Washington DC where the vice president of the United States would live. Located on the grounds of the United States Naval Observatory, the house was originally built in 1893 for the Superintendent of the Observatory. Before 1974, vice presidents either bought a temporary home in Washington DC or stayed at hotels. The house is a three-story, white-painted brick, Victorian-style home with 9,150 square feet of floor space.

4 Trivia Questions about Painter Pablo Picasso
April 8, 2016

On April 8, 1973, artist Pablo Picasso died at age 91. If you like Picasso trivia, we wrote about him a few months ago, but we figured what the heck? He was worth another round of questions. So why don't see how much you know about the famous painter by answering some more Picasso puzzlers...

Picasso Helped Launch the Career of What Artist, Whose Work Picasso Was Actually Trying to Mock?

Yeah, like that guy. Picasso didn't think too highly of the work of Henri Rousseau, and he had a rude way of showing it. He was kind of like that jerk in high school who pretended to be your friend but was actually making fun of you behind your back the whole time.

He invited Rousseau to hang out with his friends, saying they admired his work, but all the while we're scoffing at it behind his back. Picasso even threw a party, celebrating the artwork of Rousseau with all sorts of fanfare - as a joke. He and his friends thought it would be funny to have such a grandiose party for such an artistic lightweight. But over the years, Rousseau and Picasso did seem to develop a sort of friendship, and have a sort of influence on each other. Rousseau spent much of his career toiling in obscurity but eventually became a known and respected artist. Being associated with one of the great artists of all time probably helped him get there. And to think, Picasso was trying to make fun of the guy.

Who Created Cubism with Picasso?

A painting of Picasso from Montreal, Canada. Picasso gets credit for being the guy who invented cubism, and he certainly deserves much of the recognition. But it wasn't a solo venture. He co-founded the art form with Georges Braque. The two frequently viewed each other's works and shared ideas. And their paintings were pretty similar. Braque said they were "like two mountaineers roped together."

How Did Picasso Pick Up His Mistress/Muse Marie-Therese Walter?

Picasso was a man known to umm, how do we put this, love everyone? He engaged in many relationships over the years, one of which was an affair with a woman named Marie-Therese Walter who was 17 and almost 30 years his junior. But while a married man having an affair with a woman several decades younger may sound tawdry, it was, according to those who knew Picasso, more than that. "He had her in mind always, all the time; everything relates to her," said Picasso's friend, John Richardson. "When he was painting landscapes, he was painting her. He was absolutely obsessed by her." She was the inspiration for "Nude, Green Leaves & Bust" and "La Reve," both of which have been valued at over $100 million. As for Walter, she didn't even know she was talking to one of the most famous artists in the world when she met the guy. He had to tell her who he was. The story goes that he picked her up with that classic artist move: By saying that he wanted to paint a portrait of her. "You have an interesting face," Picasso supposedly said to her. "I am Picasso." Smooth.

The two fell hard for each other, but ultimately broke up when Picasso would not leave his wife. A few years after Picasso died, Walter took her own life.

How Many of the 10 Most Expensive Paintings Sold at Auction Were Picassos?

As of 2015, the most expensive painting ever sold at auction was done by Pablo Picasso. "Les Femmes D'Alger" sold for a little over $179 million in May of 2015. Number 5 all time? Also a Picasso. "Nude, Green Leaves and Bust" sold for 106.5 million in 2010. "Garcon a la Pipe" is seventh, and "Dora Maar with Cat" is ninth. No other artist has more than one work in the top 10. Picasso has four.

Supposedly, Picasso once gave the quote, "My mother said to me, 'If you are a soldier, you will become a general. If you are a monk, you will become the Pope.' Instead, I was a painter, and became Picasso." Sounds about right.

4 Trivia Questions about Henry Ford

On April 7, 1947, Henry Ford died at age 83. See how much you know about the famed auto innovator Henry Ford.

What Was the Ford Flivver?

Yeah, that Ford. Henry Ford is known for wanting every American to drive a Model T, but later on, he thought it would be pretty cool if we all flew a Ford airplane as well. Ford and engineer Otto Koppen worked together to create "the Model T of the air." They came up with a single seater just over 15 feet with a wingspan just under 23 feet. It weighed 350 pounds and ran on a 35-horsepower engine. Pilot Harry J. Brooks became one of the leading advocates for the Ford Flivver (yeah, it's not quite as good a name as the Model T), flying it everywhere, even using it to commute to work. The project might have worked, but Brooks eventually crashed the plane into the ocean when the engine locked up, and his body was never recovered. The project was soon shut down, and subsequent Ford attempts at flying cars stalled as well. But Ford remained bullish on the idea. "Mark my words," he said in 1940. "A combination airplane and motorcar is coming. You may smile, but it will come." As of this article going to print, we are still waiting.
Ford Launched What Charcoal Company That's Still Around Today?

Henry Ford was using so much lumbers in creating his car that he enlisted his cousin-in-law's help in buying up a whole bunch of timberland. Ford's company would then chop down the trees on their own instead of buying from someone else. The process left him with a lot of stumps, branches and sawdust that he couldn't use. Enter a chemist named Oren Stafford who said he could combine the tree parts with tar and cornstarch to create a combustible block of fire that could be used to cook food called a charcoal briquette. Ford liked the idea and put his cousin in charge of the manufacturing plant for the new product that was first marketed to businesses, then to individuals. That cousin in law helped find a site for the charcoal plant and the company would eventually be named after him in his honor. His name was E.G. Kingsford, and his namesake is still around to this day.

In 1937, What Country Granted Ford Their Highest Medal Awarded to Foreigners?

Henry Ford did some impressive things, but it's worth noting that he was also a rabid anti-Semite. His newspaper ran articles attacking Jewish people, and Ford was an admirer of Adolf Hitler. Apparently the feeling was mutual, because in 1937, Ford was given the highest medal the Nazis would pass out to a foreigner: The Grand Cross of the German Eagle.

How Many Steps Were There in the Famed Ford Assembly Line?

Okay, fine, we have no idea what a chassis is, but we thought it would make us sound like we knew about cars. Having said that, we're very confident this is a steering wheel. Well, we couldn't make it through an entire article about Henry Ford without mentioning that assembly line. Contrary to what you may believe, Henry Ford did not invent the assembly line, he just perfected the process that he saw in a meat-packing plant. He broke the building of a Ford car down into 84 discrete steps, and enlisted management guru Frederick Taylor to help him study the workers and their speed so they could determine the exact motion that should be used in putting parts together. Those parts were also all interchangeable, meaning that, for example, any steering wheel and any chassis could fit together.

The end result was a process so much more efficient than the competition's that he could make his car far more affordable. It's probably why he sold 15 million units of the Model T.

4 Trivia Questions about the Modern Olympic Games

On April 6, 1896, Georgios I, the king of Greece, officially opened the first games of the modern Olympics in Athens as 60,000 spectators looked on. To mark this anniversary try your luck with our trivia questions to see how much you know about the Olympic Games and how they've changed across the ages.

What Sports Were Played at Athens in 1896?

These ruins are all that remain of the ancient Greek city of Olympia, which is where the original Olympic Games started roughly a millennium before the Christian Era. Ten sports were on the schedule for the Athens games in 1896, but one -- sailing -- had to be canceled because of inclement weather. With a total of 12 events, athletics was the single largest sports category in the overall competition. Events in this broad category included the marathon, track races of 100, 400, 800, and 1,500 meters, long, high, and triple jumps, discus, shot put, and pole vault. Other sports played in the first modern Olympic Games were cycling -- both road and track, fencing, gymnastics, shooting, swimming, tennis, weightlifting, and wrestling. With eight events, gymnastics was second only to athletics in its number of events. In this particular category, the German team dominated, winning five of the eight events.

How Did the Ancient Games Differ from the Modern Olympics?

In 2004, the summer Olympic Games returned once again to Athens, where opening ceremonies and key sporting events were held in the futuristic stadium shown in the background here. The ancient Olympic Games initially were open only to persons of Greek descent, meaning that the total number of competitors numbered in the low hundreds, compared with the nearly 11,000 participants in the 2008 Olympic Summer Games at Beijing, for example. Only men could compete in the ancient games, which included events in far fewer sports than those that are part of the Olympics today. Sports in the ancient games included boxing; equestrian events, including chariot racing and horseback riding; pankration (an ancient form of martial arts combining boxing and wrestling); pentathlon; running; and wrestling. The five events that made up the pentathlon competition were the discus, javelin, running, jumping, and wrestling.

What Events Did the United States Dominate at the 1896 Games?

While the German team excelled in the gymnastics competition, the Americans dominated the track and field events making up the athletics category at the Athens games. Americans won nine of the 12 events in the athletics competitions. Triple jump winner was Irish-American James Connolly of Boston, who had the distinction of winning the very first medal event on the opening day of the Athens games. Overall, the Americans took home 20 medals -- 11 gold, 7 silver, and 2 bronze -- second only to the 46 medals (10 gold, 17 silver, and 19 bronze) claimed by Greece and well ahead of the 13 medals claimed by Germany, which ended up in third place overall.

When Did the Winter Olympics Begin?

The ancient Olympic Games played at Olympia were held during the summer every four years and were dedicated to the Olympian gods, particularly Zeus. No winter sports were represented in the ancient games. In fact, the winter games of the Olympics didn't begin until 1924 when the first such games were held in Chamonix, France. Actually, Olympics planners agreed in 1911 to hold the first winter games in 1916, but because of World War I and its aftermath, the first winter games could not be held until 1924.

4 Trivia Questions about the Fox Broadcasting Company

Fox had already been airing for six months when it made its primetime debut on April 5, 1987, but it was that primetime debut that would put them on the map. So let's see how much you know about the early shows that would shape what was once called "the fourth network."

What Was the First Show That Aired on Fox?

That fourth network would go on to change the face of television. In its early stages, the Fox Network wasn't technically a network. It was a collection of six stations (each in a different major media market) that would broadcast their shows. And technically "shows" isn't the right phrase. More like just one show: The Late Show Starring Joan Rivers. The show was a flop, lasting only a year. But it was symbolic of what was to come for the new broadcasting company: a show that was different and edgy. Its next couple of shows did a bit better with those ideals.

What Were the Two Shows That Premiered on April 5, 1987?

Fox made its bones off the fact that they thought differently from the three major networks. "One of the first tests we apply is: would one of the three networks do this?" Said then-Fox-president Jamie Kellner. "And quite often, if the answer is yes, then we disqualify it." Rather than your stereotypical family shows full of hugs and love, Fox championed a different kind of family. The shows that debuted that night were Married ... With Children, and The Tracy Ullman Show. The latter was a sketch show featuring a cartoon so popular it would later lead to its own series about its own dysfunctional family: The Simpsons. The following week they would launch another show: 21 Jump Street.

What Fox Drama Owes Much of Its Success to the Fact That Fox Did Not Have a News Department During the Gulf War?

Today, these are the Fox News headquarters in midtown Manhattan. Needless to say, things have changed. When Operation Desert Storm started in 1991, the big three networks suspended their regular prime time TV to cover what was going on overseas. Fox might have done the same thing, except it didn't have a news department.

So Fox kept airing creative content. This worked out pretty well for one show which had been, until then, struggling with its ratings: Beverly Hills 90210. That's right, another edgy show that you would never see on the big three networks. Without any real competition, 90210 caught people's attention, then didn't let go for another decade. The show would become a huge hit and also launch the spinoff Melrose Place.

What Fox Show Led to the Arrest of Over a Thousand Criminals?

Two other early Fox shows that dared to do what no one else would: Cops and America's Most Wanted. When show creator John Langley pitched the idea for Cops to the major networks, they all but threw him out of the room. The network execs said the idea was nuts and would get them plenty of lawsuits. Fox, naturally, ordered 45 episodes. The show has been on TV for the last couple decades. Another show that Fox took a chance on: America's Most Wanted, which aired in 1988, then returned from a brief cancellation in 1996.

For all people's criticism in the network's early going that Fox shows were ruining the fabric of society with all that edgy content, it's worth noting the company did some good in the world. America's Most Wanted led to the arrest of over 1,100 criminals in its time on the air. Apparently it was one of many Fox shows that a lot of people were watching.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'm home, tired, but a great time was had by all. I'll post more photos later, but for now this is two of the girls and I outside the house that we rented....I'm the tall one for anyone who doesn't already know. Weather was quite kind to us, but (as you can see from the jackets) it was still cold.


Looks lovely Kate especially the house , glad the weather was reasonable for you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How is the coughing fit with DS?


Still getting the coughing fits especially at night . Just had his scan a couple of hours ago and was told he should expect a phone call on Monday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My friend that was just here is 5'9 but she says she thinks she is getting shorter too. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> The incredible shrinking people.
> 
> Off for a nap now as DH has a concert tonight...yes....another one. Not a solo one but directing a band. I would love to stay home and continue to recover from his schedule but he offered to take me out for dinner and I'm a sucker for that.    :thumbup:


Beautiful music followed by a lovely meal who could refuse that 
Have a great evening Daralene


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Liz!


budasha said:


> Happy Birthday oneapril. :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks so much, Sonja! The snow was replaced by blue skies and sunshine, so I have had a nice day.


Swedenme said:


> That's funny . I meant to wish you happy birthday this morning oneapril but I was trying to get rid of a pain ( and I don't mean husband 😄 ) and clean forgot so I'll wish you happy birthday now hope you are having a lovely day 💐🎉🎊
> Sonja


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Martina!


martina said:


> Happy birthday one April.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you so much!


nittergma said:


> I'd like to join in the Birthday wishes for Oneapril happy birthday! I hope you're having a great day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the card, Kate!


KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns oneapril!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you had fun, Kate. It is hard to tell from the small photo, but I think the sweet one in your avatar really resembles you!


KateB said:


> I'm home, tired, but a great time was had by all. I'll post more photos later, but for now this is two of the girls and I outside the house that we rented....I'm the tall one for anyone who doesn't already know. Weather was quite kind to us, but (as you can see from the jackets) it was still cold.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm home, tired, but a great time was had by all. I'll post more photos later, but for now this is two of the girls and I outside the house that we rented....I'm the tall one for anyone who doesn't already know. Weather was quite kind to us, but (as you can see from the jackets) it was still cold.


Even if it was cold, the three of you look very happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think you have to hunt it. :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene, thanks for the info on the stent. I will pass this on to my brother and he can see if it is something available in Ontario.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My friend that was just here is 5'9 but she says she thinks she is getting shorter too. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> The incredible shrinking people.
> 
> Off for a nap now as DH has a concert tonight...yes....another one. Not a solo one but directing a band. I would love to stay home and continue to recover from his schedule but he offered to take me out for dinner and I'm a sucker for that.    :thumbup:


I know what you mean about shrinking. My pants are getting longer :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I hate to hear or read anything about dog fights. I think they're awful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, it's almost 5. Where are you Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-397808-1.html#8935869


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh good, I should make it to pag4e one


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From the one business I got them from near hear the owner said to clean them every is very easy; soak them in warm salt water and brush with a tooth brush. Then let them dry in the sun. You might want to check out her site on Etsy called HippieHoopla. I got some from her as well as rings from Russia and Lithuania oh and Florida. If you want the name of those sites let me know in a PM. The one in Lithuania also had the beads separate. very good prices from both overseas even with postage. Also learned that the unpolished baltic amber is best though polished will work (just not as well). Additionally the lighter the amber the better yet again dark will also work.
Like I mentioned; did lots of research before investing.



tami_ohio said:


> Yes, interesting. My primary care Dr. knows me well. I do not ask for meds I do not need. As soon as I told her how bad the anxiety was, the first thing she asked was do you want something to take for it. She is NOT quick to do that, normally. She knew it was bad if I was talking to her about it. She is the one who gave me the script for Xanax 3 1/2 years ago when my panic attacks started again. She knows that it was filled immediately, and that I have never had to take one. Just knowing I have it if needed has been a huge help. I had panic attacks as a teenager that eventually went away. I think Dad's nearing death is what triggered them again. Having said all that, I am normally pretty good, but do get edgy when things begin to change ie: before a trip or something like that. Still coming down off of it a bit.
> 
> Glad the Baltic Amber is helping. I am getting ready to order some from Fire Mountain Gems to make more for me. Hadn't thought about rings. Had thought about anklets. It's going to cost me a fortune, but I am also thinking about buying the gems to add that are in DD's "Don't throw the kids out the window" necklace. Rose and Smokey Quartz is not cheap. Good thing that everything I am looking to buy comes in strands of 8-16", so will have plenty left over for future use, as the gems do absorb only so much. You should be able to tell by the milky color they get. Be sure not to wear them in the shower, or when doing dishes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

real beaver. --- sam



darowil said:


> Is that actual beaver?- I know Zoe used to talk of some amazing animals she ate- well amazing to me that I would never have thought of eating.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baby bunnies are cute but they soon to grow up to be rabbits with their own bunnies. has to stop somewhere. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sounds like the lower dose is working for you- YEAH.
> Sam will be disappointed to know no baby bunnies.
> A good time for the heater to go before you really need it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have high hopes for her cathy - the next four years will tell the tale - she will be out of school by then and hopefully into nurses training or something else that will give her the skills to help people like she wants to. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness.... cockroaches from another country and also open wounds... I hope it isnt anything too nasty. :shock:
> 
> She sounds like she has a lot of "good" in her Sam.... she will grow up eventually. There is always hope. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday to you oneapril and may there be many more. hope it is a special day for you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to oneapril, and may there be many more to come!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> We had a dusting of snow overnight but nothing like what you have, thank goodness. We've had more snow in April than any other month over the winter :evil:


Very confused weather clearly


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do them "under trees"?


In some of the developing countries rather than trying to get them into hospitals which are few and far apart teams go out to the villages and assess the villagers and perform cataract surgery in the village. I guess often outside is as clean as inside and better lighting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm home, tired, but a great time was had by all. I'll post more photos later, but for now this is two of the girls and I outside the house that we rented....I'm the tall one for anyone who doesn't already know. Weather was quite kind to us, but (as you can see from the jackets) it was still cold.


Welcome back-at least for a short while.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OneApril, happy Birthday.. Hope you get to do something special.
Sugar and Daralene, thank you. All done. No cancer, macular degeneration very beginning shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Glad you are feeling better, Tami!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What great info, I will be borrowing that.


 :thumbup: I bought the cheap $1 gift card tins at Christmas when they were so plentiful. I have a bag of dried peppermint that I put in the tin, and since it's at least 1 1/2 years old, I add a drop or two of peppermint essential oil. On top of that in the tin, I put a square of cotton make up remover pad (I find them with the cotton bolls in the make up department) and put a couple of drops of Lemon Balm essential oil. For us, it is so strong that I only open it for a few minutes at a time every few days. After it starts to wear off a little, then I will just prop the lid open a little bit. When I see a spider is when I add a few more drops of E oils. Glad I could help!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear that you are feeling a little better. It has been a rough go for you. Good for you that you are down 10 pounds. Is that on purpose or because you weren't feeling well?


Thank you. The weight loss was not really on purpose, but not really because I wasn't feeling well, either!  Just kind of happened. I still can't eat as much as I used to, which is a good thing. I have learned to quit as soon as I start to feel full, even if there is even one bite left on my plate. It starts up the acid reflux. As I have managed to get off that med, I don't want to get it started up again. Still have to take it if I am eating tomato sauce.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Never thought of doing that. Good idea. Sometimes I find my sauce is too sweet. This should fix it.


I had a dill pickle one night while eating the spaghetti. The juice ran into my sauce, and that was it! I started just squeezing the juice from the pickle all over the spaghetti on my plate. After that, I just started putting a small splash in the sauce itself. The kids didn't know it for years. It is getting hard to find dill pickles that don't have garlic in them, so I seldom do it anymore. Forget Vlasic. Even if garlic is not listed in the ingredients or anywhere else on the label, you can smell it as soon as you open the jar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad that you mentioned ad blocker. I forgot when I restored that my ad blocker went. Now it's back. Thanks.


I love it! This is the first I have used it. I couldn't find it before. Since I had to do a total restore, it has shown up in the new download. You are welcome. No more flashing ads!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> From me too Tami , hope you continue to have lots of energy


Thank you, but I wouldn't say that I have "lots" of energy! Just more than I have had the last 3 months.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 wrote:
Sugar, yes 4 a.m. Is crazy. It is now 4 and I am drinking second bottle. Oh my, I will be ever so glad when this is over.



Swedenme said:


> Hope all goes well for you today .


Hope you are all finished, and good news from both appointments! May you have a restful day tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi all. I'm finally getting on here. I see Gwen's new top for her DD It's pretty! Well done!
> Also cashmeregma's DH's rating Awesome!
> Ohio Joy I'm sorry I missed your birthday and the loving cards you received touched my heart too. I'm glad your Bday was good.
> Melody I see you're moving to an apartment. My daughter and I have rented our place to our son so we will be moving to an apartment too, a new experience for us!
> I sure hope I get more undistracted time to knit and spin. Well I better keep reading


Good to see you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> How nice that he was able to enjoy his birthday meal and the visit with everyone.


Ditto from me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm home, tired, but a great time was had by all. I'll post more photos later, but for now this is two of the girls and I outside the house that we rented....I'm the tall one for anyone who doesn't already know. Weather was quite kind to us, but (as you can see from the jackets) it was still cold.


Hello pretty lady! Now I have a face to put with the name.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still getting the coughing fits especially at night . Just had his scan a couple of hours ago and was told he should expect a phone call on Monday


I wonder if Vicks on his feet with socks on over it would help him? Does it happen mainly when he lays down? If so, have him try to prop up more on pillows, or he can get what is called a wedge pillow. It might be from acid reflux or hiatal hernia. I know I spelled that wrong! My aunt used to have to sleep that way. I hope he gets good news on Monday. Glad he had a good birthday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful music followed by a lovely meal who could refuse that
> Have a great evening Daralene


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> baby bunnies are cute but they soon to grow up to be rabbits with their own bunnies. has to stop somewhere. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Very confused weather clearly


It sure is. We had 70°F for Easter, and a few days in the 60's since then, and up and down. Tonight we are to have 5-7 INCHES of SNOW!!!!!! Yuck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OneApril, happy Birthday.. Hope you get to do something special.
> Sugar and Daralene, thank you. All done. No cancer, macular degeneration very beginning shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years!


What wonderful news!!!!! Doing the happy dance for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. Glad you are feeling better.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OneApril, happy Birthday.. Hope you get to do something special.
> Sugar and Daralene, thank you. All done. No cancer, macular degeneration very beginning shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years!


wonderful news on both of them. Now you can relax this evening- at least mentally.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> baby bunnies are cute but they soon to grow up to be rabbits with their own bunnies. has to stop somewhere. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks very much, Sam! It was a very nice day (except the being old part)!


thewren said:


> and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday to you oneapril and may there be many more. hope it is a special day for you. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you! I am happy your prognosis is so positive.


sassafras123 said:


> OneApril, happy Birthday.. Hope you get to do something special.
> Sugar and Daralene, thank you. All done. No cancer, macular degeneration very beginning shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to oneapril, and may there be many more to come!


And a late Happy Birthday from me.....

Thanks Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> OneApril, happy Birthday.. Hope you get to do something special.
> Sugar and Daralene, thank you. All done. No cancer, macular degeneration very beginning shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years!


 :thumbup: Good news!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Daralene, thanks for the info on the stent. I will pass this on to my brother and he can see if it is something available in Ontario.


I know it had to be done in conjunction with the cataract surgery and the why of that I don't know. Will ask DH when he gets up. Probably some ridiculous insurance reason. Could well be different in Canada.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I know what you mean about shrinking. My pants are getting longer :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Mine too and I had them shortened about a year ago and now I have them pulled way up over my waist. As a result I have to go for a bone scan.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have high hopes for her cathy - the next four years will tell the tale - she will be out of school by then and hopefully into nurses training or something else that will give her the skills to help people like she wants to. --- sam


That shows that she has a good heart that she wants a life of service and healing in the medical profession.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> OneApril, happy Birthday.. Hope you get to do something special.
> Sugar and Daralene, thank you. All done. No cancer, macular degeneration very beginning shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years!


Absolutely wonderful that "No cancer". I know they do preventative things with macular degeneration. What are they doing for you or having you do to keep it from getting worse?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: I bought the cheap $1 gift card tins at Christmas when they were so plentiful. I have a bag of dried peppermint that I put in the tin, and since it's at least 1 1/2 years old, I add a drop or two of peppermint essential oil. On top of that in the tin, I put a square of cotton make up remover pad (I find them with the cotton bolls in the make up department) and put a couple of drops of Lemon Balm essential oil. For us, it is so strong that I only open it for a few minutes at a time every few days. After it starts to wear off a little, then I will just prop the lid open a little bit. When I see a spider is when I add a few more drops of E oils. Glad I could help!


I am printing this out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And a late Happy Birthday from me.....
> 
> Thanks Julie.


My pleasure, Cathy, how are things at your place?!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. The weight loss was not really on purpose, but not really because I wasn't feeling well, either!  Just kind of happened. I still can't eat as much as I used to, which is a good thing. I have learned to quit as soon as I start to feel full, even if there is even one bite left on my plate. It starts up the acid reflux. As I have managed to get off that med, I don't want to get it started up again. Still have to take it if I am eating tomato sauce.


That is wonderful. I have really learned that although many say calories don't count but what you eat, and I ate very, very healthy, I found that calories DO sadly count. So glad it has made a difference with the acid reflux to the point that you were able to get off the medicine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so sorry DS is still having coughing fits at night. How exhausting. I'm wondering if he could be developing what Dreamweaver had because of chemo. She had some sort of fungus infection and the coughing was awful. They do have medication for this but the fungus is quite resistant so getting it in the beginning would be good if it is that. Big Hugs and hope whatever is causing this will soon be over.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My pleasure, Cathy, how are things at your place?!


Doing ok, I hope its not the quiet before the storm... LOL

See you at the new TP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am printing this out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Mine too and I had them shortened about a year ago and now I have them pulled way up over my waist. As a result I have to go for a bone scan.


I haven't had a bone scan in about 5 years. I'll have to mention it when I go for my medical next month.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Doing ok, I hope its not the quiet before the storm... LOL
> 
> See you at the new TP.


 :thumbup:


----------

